# Eyes Of The Lich Queen



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 20, 2007)

In the end... Samuel Nevillom got the crusade he wanted.

Only... it wasn't the return of the lycanthropes that his army exorcised... it was the release of many fiends of Khyber.  When the Silver Flame templars and the Daggerspell Guardians all made their way through the catacombs of the ruined temple... they joined a battle that was almost unbelieveable if they hadn't seen it for themselves.  A silver dragon facing the emerging horde of dolgrims, dolgaunts, mind flayers, and ropers, all trying to scrabble and claw out of a large seal in the floor.  And in the midst of all of this... a young elf fought a battle with himself.  His fragile humanity in a combat with the essence of the daelkyr that had possessed him.  When Jina Silversun arrived in the chamber at the back of the pack, she saw her only brother being ripped apart from within.  And she had no idea what she could do to help him.

The battle raged on.

And in the end... well...

***

Zendarrill Lorren sits at the Guardian camp, his head cradled in his hands.  He is breathing hard, the wounds of furious battle are evident.  One would think that when a dragon polymophed into another form that any wounds would be covered or disappear... but apparently that is not the case.  Instead, every claw mark, every gouge... they were all plain as day on the body of the Valenar.  And he was one of the lucky ones.

Others were not so fortunate.  In every war, casualties are lost... and this was no exception.  Of the eighty or so men and women from the crusade and the Guardians that had started this fight... only thirty could be considered in any shape to continue.  Not all were fatalities... many were wounded grievously but would survive... but for quite a number, the mental wounds were just as bad.  You don't face an ilithid and come away unscathed.

The Valenar pulls himself out of his shaken mental state and stands up.  He breathes a huge sigh... as though to try and release the pent-up anxiety and tension that is within him, then looks around the camp at all the survivors.  It is not a sight you ever want to see.

"I apologize to you all.  My single-mindedness left me blinded.  I was not careful enough.  I opened doors that should not have been opened to find the information I needed... and did not close those doors behind me.  And we have all suffered the loss from my foolishness."

Ari Osten glances around the camp at what remains of both groups.  His friend Skarghash lies unconscious on the far side, a victim of a dolgrim attack that will probably keep him bed-ridden for several weeks.  He is being attended to by one of the templars, Horatio Donovan, along with one of the Guardians, Rogan ir'Thavar.  Both of them survived for the most part unscathed... Donovan because of his melee skill, Rogan because he knew how to avoid getting hit.

The monster hunter looked behind him and there he saw the strange quiet man Aerndal speaking in low tones with the restained form of Elder Nevillom.  If he had to guess, Ari would like to think that the guy is telling the Elder of what their army managed to accomplish after all.  Because truth be told... as much as the priest screwed the pooch on his fanatical crusade... if they hadn't been here to help the Guardians, they never would have survived and relocked the seal.  And who knows what would be going on in the jungles of Q'Barra right now.

As he continued his observations... Ari finally sees the face that he hadn't yet seen.  Khalia ir'Indari emerges from the trees along with Jina Silverun... both having just returned from the ruins.  They had remained down there for quite a while because they attended on the Exorcist of the Silver Flame, Cerrill Maise, as she tried to do the impossible... put the broken form of Jango Silversun back together.  And as Ari sees the two of them move forward, he can see by the looks on their faces that nothing is assured.  The boy was broken both mentally and physically, and it is unknown just what Maise can do.

"My name is Sur'Kil..." the Valendar's voice broke into Ari's musings and the Child of Khyber's attention is brought back to the present.  The others around the camp also focused on the elf, as he was addressing himself by his draconic name for the first time.

"I am what you might call an independant researcher.  I have recently uncovered hints and rumors of an ancient site dating back to the so-called Age of Demons.  This temple here was the final piece of a puzzle I've been putting together for many years now, trying to confirm the reality and location of an ancient relic known as The Dragon's Eye.  I had intended to go to this location myself, along with my Daggerspell Guardians... but the situation here has changed."

He catches the eye of as many people he can and then continues.  "My carelessness has left this place vulnerable, and I must stay here to try and reseal and relock those portals I had opened.  And I will need many of my most devoted Guardians' help in this.  Thus I must ask for any others who might be willing to assist me in tracking down this relic.  I know it is crude of me to ask this right now, immediately following what we just went through... but once word gets out of what happened here, others in a similar boat as myself will invariably try and go for the Dragon's Eye as well.  Which is why I am asking for anyone's help."

Sur'Kil, the polymorphed silver dragon, walks over to a table and pulls some paperwork and rubbings out, as well as a small box.  "The location is to the southeast of here, past the great volcano of Haka'torvhak.  You will have probably a five-day trek inland to the site of the Temple of Kha'shazul.  This temple is your destination and I believe is the site of the relic I seek.  I can offer any volunteer a base fee of 250 gold per week, plus travel expenses... half of it up front.  You will have free choice of any treasure found at the site, as well as be rewarded in full for the relic if it is found."

"Is anyone willing to help a dragon out?"


----------



## ragboy (Jun 20, 2007)

Spoiler



Cut


----------



## Velmont (Jun 20, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]







			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> Eberron story hour -- Check




Not a story hour, but a game.



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> Start the story in the middle of the action -- check




Not exactly, it is the follow up of Warrior of the Coast



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> Characters begin as a mystery -- check




Not that much, if you look at the first part, you'll understand what happen to Ari, Khalia, Jango, Jina and Skarghash. Donovan, Aern and Rogan are new character to this story, so they are still partly a mystery, but if you look at the Rogue Gallery, you'll see a short description of them and there stats.



			
				ragboy said:
			
		

> Subscribed.
> 
> Nice start. Look forward to see this develop.




You are welcome to take a look. It is a great game up to now.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ragboy (Jun 20, 2007)

*OOC:* [sblock]Crap! Clicked the wrong dang button! Sorry for the intrusion![/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jun 20, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He catches the eye of as many people he can and then continues.  "My carelessness has left this place vulnerable, and I must stay here to try and reseal and relock those portals I had opened.  And I will need many of my most devoted Guardians' help in this.  Thus I must ask for any others who might be willing to assist me in tracking down this relic.  I know it is crude of me to ask this right now, immediately following what we just went through... but once word gets out of what happened here, others in a similar boat as myself will invariably try and go for the Dragon's Eye as well.  Which is why I am asking for anyone's help."[/COLOR]




"What is this Dragon's Eye? And, to be frank, even if it seems it will be found by someone, why should it be delivered into your keeping? Convincing me of the rightness of this action would do more -- and I think I speak for all my brother and sisters in the Flame in this -- than any gold you offer in gaining our aid." Khalia said. Someone had to. If this 'Dragon's Eye' was at another site like the one near Seawell where whatever had happened to Jango had begun, she wanted no one there who was seeking treasure alone.


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sur'Kil, the polymorphed silver dragon, walks over to a table and pulls some paperwork and rubbings out, as well as a small box.  "The location is to the southeast of here, past the great volcano of Haka'torvhak.  You will have probably a five-day trek inland to the site of the Temple of Kha'shazul.  This temple is your destination and I believe is the site of the relic I seek.  I can offer any volunteer a base fee of 250 gold per week, plus travel expenses... half of it up front.  You will have free choice of any treasure found at the site, as well as be rewarded in full for the relic if it is found."
> 
> "Is anyone willing to help a dragon out?"




Checking Skarghash's pulse and breathing, Donovan looks up as the elf/dragon declares its need. He looks about at the devestation, shaking his head and frowning.

"I'll go," Donovan says, standing. He wipes some of the gore from his armor as he crosses. "You lost men to a false crusade by my church, and while I'm glad we could work together when the time came, I fear our very presence created the distraction that let someone access that gate. Without us, none of this destruction might have occured.

"My faith in the Silver Flame still burns," Donovan says, gaze and stance both firm, "But I feel a need to be away from the church itself, to remind myself of my devotion to the source, even if I have come recently to doubt some of those charged with administering the will of that source." Here the templar makes no show to hide the look of disdain he gives to Elder Nevillom. "And to atone for the wrongs done in the name of the Flame."

"Seeking out your artifact seems the proper penance for the disastrous outcome of the church's recent efforts."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2007)

Ari stared into the fire. He was not surprised at the archivist's response. And, in some sense she was right to ask. But money was important if only to keep one moving in this world. And to keep folks from expecting you to come at their beck and call when they were not willing to sacrifice for it.

The old Ari would have been happy with just the money. In some sense, he was glad to hear it. But.... something had changed today. And he had his own personal reasons for going.

With the glittering eyes of Onyx behind him, all Ari said was. "I'm already in. Sur'Kil knows this."


OOC: How much did our silver friend tell Ari?


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 20, 2007)

To some it may have been a surprise to others an expected appearance, but as the dragon spoke Aerndel was there to witness the words in his silent observant stance.  The words between himself and the Elder Nevillom had come to completion and the two would not be found to speak to each other again.  At least not visibly.  Payment was a tricky issue as he was well paid for his services already by his many patrons.

Though Elder Nevillom had been brought to this location for the wrong reason if the forces of the Silver Flame had not been present then surly a great evil would have been set upon the land as a black plague.  But yet there was so much death of innocents.  And to see the Elder as he was.  Though he would have to leave the man as he was or risk exposing himself, and both the elder and Aern agreed that his duty during this new trying time would be essential for the Silver Flame.  And both were sure that Elder Nevillom would be found pure in the Flame and released from his bonds.  Sometimes Trials of the Flame were necessary for greater growth.  

Though unknown to the Elder Aern was facing his own Trial of the Flame, because though it turned out for the better, the reasons had been wrong.  And though it could have been the influence of the Silver Flame upon the mind of Elder Nevillom to act in such a manner that encouraged expedience, or it could have been the blind raging devotion of a diluted man acting in his own interest.  Aern was still undecided, though he would not let this steer the course of his actions.

Ignoring the words of Donovan Aerndel spoke “You have proven your intentions pure, and if it be the will of the Silver Flame that we be here now to assist in keeping this relic from the hands of those that would turn it to evil then I do not believe that there would be an able body that would turn down your request for assistance.” Aerndel spoke softly using the tone that he would speak with Cerrill Maise when she would ask of him council.  Though his words were those of the interests of his many patrons, in his heart they were his own as well.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 21, 2007)

It is a shame that the events transpired as they did, but things could have been worse. Without the sacrafice of those who died in battle, the jungles of Q'barra would be more dangerous than they already are.

Standing next to the Donovan and Skarghash's unconscious body, Rogan listens carefully to what Sur'Kil has to say as this might be his chance to serve the Guardians elsewhere. His time in these woods and at these ancient ruins had worn him thin. Too long had his watch duties been and too short his interactions with others. Though his loyalty will always remain with the Guardians, Rogan has been waiting for a chance like this. 

There my be others looking for this? A five-day trek through the jungle? Rogan knows he should ask for more money if this task as is dangerous as Zendarrill Lorren, or Sur'Kil as he calls himself, is making it out to be. But how can he after owes Sur'Kil so much? 

"Aye, it would be my pleasure to help answer your request for aid in this matter. It is the least I could do for all that you have shown me." Rogan says as he looks to the others whom stepped forward thus far. "You have my daggers."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Sur'Kil looks around the camp as one by one volunteers step forward to help him on this task.  Questions are asked... important questions to be sure... and he takes a few minutes to see if anyone else speaks up.  Much to the surprise of some people, the young girl Jina Silversun raises her hand and speaks.  "My brother said to me as we made our way here that it was time I grew up and chose what I wanted to do with my life.  And I cannot think of a better way to do that than to assist in stopping things like what happened to my brother.  I feel like if I had been there for him, this wouldn't have happened, and I do not want to see anything like this happen again.  I will help you."

Sur'Kil nods, and after a few moments he gathers his things together and asks that all the volunteers follow him into the temple ruins so that he may discuss things further and answer any questions people might have.  The seven volunteers gather together and follow, and soon they have made their way down the stairs and enter the dragonmarked chamber... where they see in the corner the prone body of Jango Silversun lying on a mat, his eagle Griot perched at his shoulder.  The shifter paladin Cerrill Maise is over him, motioning with her hands and mumbling prayers to the Flame.  It is still unknown what the results of his trauma are going to be.

(OOC:  I am speaking to Velmont privately about what his actions were during the unseen battle with the demons, and once we both determine the results, I'll be doing a flashback to what happened and where Jango stands now.)

***

Sur'Kil invites you all to sit down as needed, and he begins pacing around the room.  "Answers to questions you seek, and I will do my best to give them.  This is a trying time for us all, so if I forget to mention important details you think you should have, please feel free to ask them.  I'll answer what I can."  (OOC: Ari was told everything that is spoken here already when he talked with Sur'Kil.)  



			
				Khalia said:
			
		

> "What is this Dragon's Eye?"



"The Dragon's Eye... also known by it's real name Aridarastrixsauriv... is a relic from the Age of Demons.  An artifact.  One whose power would be terrible if in the wrong hands.  Legends spoke of it, but it was only through several decades of decoding and understanding The Prophecy... decoding these marks you see all around you..." he motions to the intricate designs that cover the walls, ceiling, and floor, "...that I was able to determine that the artifact was no mere legend.  I and my draconic breathren need to find it, because the Prophecy hints that the power of the Dragon's Eye might allow it's wielder to gain total domination over all dragonkind."



			
				Khalia said:
			
		

> "And, to be frank, even if it seems it will be found by someone, why should it be delivered into your keeping?"



"This answer should be most obvious... I am that which the artifact can subdue.  My brethren in The Chamber and I wish to find the Eye and bring it to Argonessen for safe keeping.  Should anyone else gain control of it, the consequences could naturally be disasterous."

He turns and looks down at the elf boy, still ravaged by what had occured in the central room.  "The fiends that were locked away in Khyber by my ancestors millenia ago still use every means possible to see to their freedom.  This young man is proof of that.  What happened here could easily happen again if the object were to fall into the wrong hands.  Have any of you ever dealt with cultists dedicated to The Dragon Below?  If so, you know what they are willing to do."

"Are there any further questions?"


----------



## jkason (Jun 21, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He turns and looks down at the elf boy, still ravaged by what had occured in the central room.  "The fiends that were locked away in Khyber by my ancestors millenia ago still use every means possible to see to their freedom.  This young man is proof of that.  What happened here could easily happen again if the object were to fall into the wrong hands.  Have any of you ever dealt with cultists dedicated to The Dragon Below?  If so, you know what they are willing to do."
> 
> "Are there any further questions?"




Donovan listens attentively to all of the dragon's answers, then asks his follow up. "It seems unlikely a relic this powerful would be hidden away without some form of protection from those who might stumble upon it. Has your research told you what we might expect by way of obstacles, and what might be done to most easily overcome them? Have you any other allies in the area we might call upon should the need arise? Especially given the disastrous results of ignorance we saw earlier, any information on whatever or whomever we might face would be welcome."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 21, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "This answer should be most obvious... I am that which the artifact can subdue.  My brethren in The Chamber and I wish to find the Eye and bring it to Argonessen for safe keeping.  Should anyone else gain control of it, the consequences could naturally be disasterous."




"Could not this 'Dragon's Eye' be used by a dragon as easily as anyone else? I would trust few of my own kind with an artifact that would offer control over humans; I would seek to destroy such a thing before someone yielded to the temptation to use it." Khalia asks.



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He turns and looks down at the elf boy, still ravaged by what had occured in the central room.  "The fiends that were locked away in Khyber by my ancestors millenia ago still use every means possible to see to their freedom.  This young man is proof of that.  What happened here could easily happen again if the object were to fall into the wrong hands.  Have any of you ever dealt with cultists dedicated to The Dragon Below?  If so, you know what they are willing to do."




"I have. As has master Osten." She says.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 22, 2007)

Having a seat as the others talk, Rogan appears to be examining the sharpness of his blades. His true interest and attention belong to the others gathered here. Usually the one who enjoys the talking, he takes this time to listen to what each has to say while trying to weigh and measure their personal worth and character.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2007)

Ari continues looking into the fire, an unusal, somber attitude for those that know him well. Something is weighing on his mind, but he does not speak it. He lets the dragon speak its words.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Donovan said:
			
		

> "It seems unlikely a relic this powerful would be hidden away without some form of protection from those who might stumble upon it. Has your research told you what we might expect by way of obstacles, and what might be done to most easily overcome them?"



Sur'Kil nods at the insightful question that is asked, and replies in kind.   "The temple is now used by a tribe of lizardfolk worshippers of some half-fiend dragon god.  From what I understand, they demand tribute from other lizardfolk tribes in the region, so I would expect them to be armed and capable.  However, the temple and its inhabitants are merely an obstacle."

As he speaks and the others listen, the sounds of mumbling can be heard from the prone form of Jango Silversun... as though he was talking in his sleep.  Cerrill continues trying to calm and pray over the young man, and the mumbling lessens.

"I believe that the Temple of Kha'shazul hides a deeper secret, one unknown even to the current inhabitants.  My research indicates the temple occupies a place where an ancient demon was cast down... much like this place and others like this.  Such places were guarded, in legend, by half-dragon beasts.  Somewhere beneath that temple, I believe that the crypt of one such ancient creature lies, along with relics of that time."



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "Have you any other allies in the area we might call upon should the need arise? Especially given the disastrous results of ignorance we saw earlier, any information on whatever or whomever we might face would be welcome."



Sur'Kil shakes his head.  "All of my allies are here with me.  My personal contingent of Guardians that travelled with me... and the ones that I called in from the surrounding cities."  He nods in the direction of Rogan.  "However, I do not wish you to be cut off as you progress, so I will give you these..." he hands out a pair of stones that are carved in the shape of conch shells.  "These are called sending stones... created and sold through House Sivis.  Each one will allow you to send a one-time message of twenty-five words or less to anyone who the user is familiar with, after which it becomes inert.  Please use them to contact me once you find the any relics and or the Eye... or if you will be returning empty-handed."  Once two of the party take the pair of stones, the Valenar pulls several further items out of his satchel... several maps and papers, and eight small vials.  "Here are maps and directions to the temple, and these are vials of antitoxin.  A number of the lizardfolk tribes use poisons, and these I'm sure will be necessary."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 22, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "Could not this 'Dragon's Eye' be used by a dragon as easily as anyone else? I would trust few of my own kind with an artifact that would offer control over humans; I would seek to destroy such a thing before someone yielded to the temptation to use it."



"That I cannot answer fully, because the item has existed only in legend and myth.  No one fully knows what it was capable of, nor indeed how usable it was in form and function.  But you needn't fear it, Miss ir'Indari... because if by some chance it would be used by one of us against our own kind, you young races would never hear of it.  There is a reason why 99% of us do not walk the lands of Khorvaire... and no reason for any of us to come here even if one were to gain control of the artifact."  He smiles at the young woman.  "Let us worry about protecting ourselves... we've been doing it for a lot longer than you have.  But I thank you for your concern."

"Sir?" Cerrill Maise interrupts and turns to the Valenar.  "I believe he is coming around."  The elf smiles and walks over to Jango, kneeling at the boy's head.  He rolls the young man onto his left side, then places his hand on Jango's back right below his right shoulder.  Jina, Khalia, and Ari all recognize it to be the location of his aberrant dragonmark.  The group listens as Sur'Kil begins talking in low incantations... and their thoughts are drawn back to the battle below.

***

As more and more members of the Daggerspell Guardians and Silver Flame templars entered the large chamber, their eyes were drawn to three seperate things.  One was the large influx of demons and creatures rising out of the various parts of the large seal in the floor... one was the silver dragon currently doing battle with them as they rose... and one was a poor elf boy having his skin being virtually ripped from his body by unseen hands.

The battles that commenced inside that chamber did not allow for much time for those engaged to observe the agonies the boy named Jango went through... but those that did not directly enter the melee were able to see fairly well what happened.  Jango's skin in various places turned black and oozy... like he was covered in tar... and the tar tried pulling itself from from the boy's body.  Tendrills of blackness would stretch out from him, and try to grasp any of the fiends that were climbing up from beneath the floor.  Like a grey ooze attempting to envelop another victim, this "skin" of Jango's was looking for another host.

The cries of anguish from the elf were painful to hear.  In the points where the blackened, oozy skin had pulled itself free, the skin underneath was red and bleeding... like your leg looks like when you fall down and scrape it badly.  The boy was being flayed alive, and there wasn't anything that anyone could think of to do.  Anyone, that is... except the silver dragon himself.

With the emerging threat able to be occupied by all the warriors that had rushed into the room... the dragon was able to turn his attention to the boy and his escaping fiend.  He dropped with a hard landing right next to the boy, and began working the magic that is inherent in the draconic race.  Magical energy sprang out from Sur'Kil and engulfed the second skin, making it scream out in... something?  No one would really be able to tell.  But it was the first time that anyone besides Jango had heard the voice of it.  Thus, a tug of war began between it and the dragon, the skin grasping and attaching itself to an emerging dolgaunt and pulling itself free... the magical energies paralyzing it and slowly destroying it.  Inch by excrutiating inch, more and more of Jango's skin was being ripped away, either latching onto the dolgaunt or sizzling into nothingness.  And the boy's eyes searched and became locked on the dragon's, the pain and agony the elf was feeling connecting the two of them as the one tried to save the other.

The part of the ordeal that Jina Silversun will never forget and which will haunt her for the rest of her days... was when the skin below Jango's right shoulder... the skin that was adorned by his dragonmark... began pulling away... taking the mark with it.  The moan that eminated from the bottom of Jango's gut as this mark... this thing that had caused him so much mental anguish throughout his life but was as much a part of him as anything he's ever known... grew in pitch and volume.  The combination of fear, pain, and the realization that your very soul was being taken from you... made Jina turn away in tears.  Her brother could sense that his identity was being stripped from him... and the noises he made as a result would echo in her mind forever.

It's been said that it's impossible to lose a dragonmark.  If you change your shape, your new form still shows the mark.  If you lose the limb that the mark was on, the mark reappears elsewhere on the body.  Thus, Jina watched with fascination and horror as the black skin that pulled free began glowing with the soft blue pattern of his mark.  And from underneath, there was nothing but a mass of bleeding red muscle... no intricate design to be seen.

The war between daelkyr and dragon continued unabated in the midst of the war between humanity and the fiends of Khyber.  And the energies that both the daelkyr and the dragon put in to try and bring this war to a close... enveloped the elf boy between them.  And when the very last shot of Sur'Kil's arcane power shocked the creature completely free of Jango and sent it sprawling back into the hole beneath the seal... the boy collapsed at once.  Bleeding... skinless... dying.

***

And yet... somehow he survived.

Whether the strength of his own soul, or the extra strength that the silver dragon gave him... he hung on long enough to be healed as best as the clerics could once the battle had ended.  Eventually, the creatures were all killed or sent back into the pit... and once Sur'Kil was free following the destruction of the daelkyr's essence... he began reworking the magics his ancestors created and used millenia ago to reseal this opening.

And as those that survived the war made their way back to the surface... Sur'Kil, the Exorcist Cerril Maise, Khalia ir'Indari, and Jina Silversun took the boy back to the dragonmarked chamber and began the process of healing him, body, mind, and soul.

***

"Jango?  Jango, can you hear me?" Sur'Kil speaks softly, while the others in the room watch on.  "I have need of you Jango... I need your help.  Can you hear me?"  The sound of mumbling from the prone figure is heard once again, and the Valenar happily leans over closer to his ear.  "You wanted answers, my boy... answers about who you are... what this all means.  I have those answers for you, Jango.  The Prophecy has told me the answers.  It told me that you were coming... and that you would help me."

The mumbling of Jango grows a bit louder and more coherent, as though he is speaking Common while still half-asleep.  No one can really make out what he is saying, but Sur'Kil understands and speaks to him still. "The marks are all a part of The Prophecy.  Whether Aberrant or True.  And in the Prophecy I learned that the boy who would lose one would regain another in my service.  As my prophet.  To assist me in learning even more about the Prophecy and all that it entails.  So rise, young man.  I have need of you to join these fine folks on an adventure."

Jango finally comes around fully, and Sur'Kil gently raises him up to sitting.  Through the actions of all the healers, his skin has regrown and he looks no worse for wear... no different than he did before.

Except... his back.  Right beneath his right shoulder.  The place where his aberrant mark had been... no longer holds the mark.  The mark is gone.  It's been... replaced?  Khalia immediately recognizes the design that is now on his back as a picture of the constellation Io.  But what this means, she does not know.

Jango turns and looks at the Valenar... looks at the dragon who saved his soul.  And for those in the room who knew of him previous... his twin sister Jina especially... his face shows something that he never had in the past.  Contentment.

"I will help you, Sur'Kil.  For I am your prophet and give myself to you.  And I will help you as you have helped me." the elf says, his smile wide and happy.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 22, 2007)

Jango warmly smiles at Sur'Kil. His voice is soft and calm, just as when he was telling a story next to the fire, in the Green Lilac, but somehow, he seems even more peacefull. "I must thank you, Sur'Kil. You saved my life, you saved my soul. In the mist of the fight I had against the Daelkyr, I was blind to my surroudning. The pain was so great, I would never imagine I could endure that. As it was pulling itself from my body, from my soul, it was draining my will. I was trying to prevent him to leave. I wanted to prevent him to do any more harm, but I would have lost... and I heard you. I heard your voice, I heard you advice... I let the Daelkyr go, leaving it to you. It was such a liberation. Not only I felt him leaving my soul, but it seems somehow, it goes away with my fear, with my anguish, with my hatred, with my anger. The pain was overwhelming, but the peace was too. It is then I fainted, because I knew I would awaken again."

Jango starts to scan the people around. As he spots his sister, he stands up. It seems not quite easy, Jango muscle seems tired. Cerrill Maise try to tell him to stay on his bed, to relax, but Jango ignore him. He walks up to Jina. "Sis. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have treated like that in the lasts days. I wanted to see you far from me, because the Daelkyr wanted to have you out of his way, he was ready to kill you, and I didn't wanted it to happen. And somewhere in my soul, I knew I couldn't have stop him if he would have decided it was the time to kill you. But you stubornness was my salvation. Because you were around me, you have been the only reason why I was figthing the Daelkyr. He was playing with my fears, with my ambition, but he has never been able to suppress the love I had for you, he never completly control me. Most probably things would have turned worst if I hadn't hinder his progress before Sur'Kil finally arrive here, and I was able to do it because I hadn't completly surrended to him."

Jango opens his arms and hugs his sister. "It seems our faith is still bound for some times." adds Jango with a smiles.

"But your mark? What happen to it?" asks Jina. That questions doesn't seems to disturb the elf. He even throw a look at Khalia. "As I said, I'm Sur'Kil prophet. My faith is now bound to him, but it is the least I owe for the sacrifice he and his follower have made to save me. I don't know how my mark of Khyber have been erased, most probably it is linked to the bound that have been broken with the Daelkyr. Instead, I have the mark of one of the contellation of the dragon, who hold part of the secrets of the Prophecy. For the bookworm I have been and my obscession on the dragonmarks, it was normal I first have a link to Io, the constellation of the dragon of knowledge and magic. My link to her gives me more insight into the prophecy and this world. But I'm not sure I can yet rivalized with Khalia."

As he tells that, he turns toward the archivist. "Khalia. And you too." he tells, looking at the other members of the Flames. "I owe you much too. The flame have paid for what I have done today. But what happened today would have happen sooner or later. The Daelkyr had attracted Captain Erqua. We stop her, but he turns his attention on me. If I wouldn't have released him from his prison, he would have tried with someone else. Sooner or later, someone in Seawell, or form somewhere else, would have free him from his prison. His prison was flawed and he could speak to people outside. And as all Daelkyr, he knows how to manipulate a mortal with his fear and his obscession. He is now back into a new prison, and Sur'Kil will make sure the new prison will not be flawed.

For me, even if I have been just a tool, I feels I owe your order much. I'll pay back my debt one day. But for now, the Eyes of the Dragon must be found. It is now just a question of time before it is found, better to be us than someone else."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 22, 2007)

The revelation about Jango put a deeper glower on the hexer. As he addressed the others, Ari kept a mental note that he had no words for Ari. Did Jango suspect Ari of Daelkyr taint as well? The dragon knew that this was not true, but with a group of jumpy Flamists and a vivid depiction of how an aberrant Mark could be twisted, Ari decided not to bring any attention to it. He'd just have to see how this all played out.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 22, 2007)

For once, Khalia kept silent for a time. She had been about to respond to the Dragon when Jango ... changed. _They say that we Thranes are arrogant, but the dragons of Argonnessen make the worst of us seem meek. Sur'Kil knows better than I what draconic empires have wrought across Eberron in the past. He cannot think anyone who subjugated dragonkind -- whether human, elf, or dragon -- would be content with Argonnessen alone._ She thought. _Yet he may well be right; if this item does what Sur'Kil thinks and it cannot be destroyed -- father and I could protect it from much, and rather more if all the resources of the Church were brought to bear. But acquiring those resources would mean knowledge of the item would pass to men like Krozen, and that hardly seems wise._

"I agree to your terms." She said, eventually. _I must see this through. Father is not here, and there is no one else I would be *certain* of understanding what he saw, and making the correct decision._


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "I agree to your terms." She said, eventually. _I must see this through. Father is not here, and there is no one else I would be *certain* of understanding what he saw, and making the correct decision._




Donovan nods toward the archivist. "I'll be happy to have your level head on this endeavor. Your counsel was a boon in the crisis with Nevillom, indeed."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "I agree to your terms."



Sur'Kil smiles at her response, and smiles at the others who have agreed to do this favor for him.  "Please be assured you have my utmost thanks, and the thanks of my brethren in The Chamber.  We are the few of our kind who are willing to trust and work with your ilk, and I hope this ends up being a useful proposition for all of us.  Mister Osten, let us please prepare your company for it's journey."

He leads the group back out of the temple and returning to the campsite.  There he speaks with a number of his Guardians, and soon several Kundarak ledgers are brought out.  One by one, each of the eight volunteers are written official Banker's Guild bank notes for the first week of their service of 250 gold each.  The rest of the day and into the next, preparations are made to get the party ready to head out... replenishing supplies, sharpening weapons, the whole nine yards.  The next morning as the group stands ready to leave, the dragon addresses them once more.  "I cannot stress enough my thanks for what you are doing.  Please do not hesitate to contact me through the sending stones when you have notice of the situation with the artifact.  I look forward to speaking with you all again.  Good luck to you all."

He shakes the hand of each of the members one at a time, whispering kind remarks of thanks to each of them.  When all is ready, the group begins it's march out of the camp, heading southeast.

**********

OOC:  If there is anything further any of you need to do or speak to before you leave, please do so, as well as replenish any supplies you think you might need.

Aern, please decide if you will reveal yourself to be a changeling, and if so, which form will you be travelling in.

Finally, please set a general march positioning for your character (out front, guarding the rear, in the middle etc.)


----------



## Velmont (Jun 25, 2007)

Jango picks up his backpack and looks at the others. "I'm ready to go."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Suggesting marching order:
Skargash/Ari
Jina/Jango
Khalia/Donovan
Aern/Rogan[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 25, 2007)

"I am also ready." Rogan says the next morning with a smile as he is excited to be off exploring some place he has never been. "It might be best if I scout ahead a little, it is what I've been trained to do."

Waiting for the other's to finish getting ready for their journey, Rogan will talk with anyone who stands around him to listen. "Do you think we will run into tribes of Lizardfolk? I've encountered a few before, but never a large amount. I bet it would be exciting. I could use the excuse to brush up on my Draconic. Being out here in the woods for the last few months with the Daggerspell Guardians I really haven't been able to converse in the different languages I know."


----------



## jkason (Jun 26, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "I am also ready." Rogan says the next morning with a smile as he is excited to be off exploring some place he has never been. "It might be best if I scout ahead a little, it is what I've been trained to do."




Donovan, sorting through his things, looks up to the scout. "You make a good point. If you're watching the front, it's probably a good idea to be prepared for danger from behind, as well." Hefting his mace, and making a clank and rattle as he shrugs in his armor, the priest smiles. "In another life, I'd never consider it, but I think I'll stay to the back, in case someone decides they want to come at us from there."



> Waiting for the other's to finish getting ready for their journey, Rogan will talk with anyone who stands around him to listen. "Do you think we will run into tribes of Lizardfolk? I've encountered a few before, but never a large amount. I bet it would be exciting. I could use the excuse to brush up on my Draconic. Being out here in the woods for the last few months with the Daggerspell Guardians I really haven't been able to converse in the different languages I know."




Here, Donovan shrugs. "I don't know much of anything bout Lizardfolk, myself. And nothing too exotic in the tongues I speak. If all we have to do is talk with them, though, I say bring them on. I'm not keen on seeking them out if they're going to be taking claw swipes at us, though."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 27, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Here, Donovan shrugs. "I don't know much of anything bout Lizardfolk, myself. And nothing too exotic in the tongues I speak. If all we have to do is talk with them, though, I say bring them on. I'm not keen on seeking them out if they're going to be taking claw swipes at us, though."




"Well I don't know too much about Lizardfolk themselves, just about their native tongue." Rogan says as the others finish getting ready. "When my father was station in Q'barran as a consulate from Cyre, may the Purple Jewel in Galifar's Crown always shine, he made sure I studied as many languages of Khorvaire as possible. It has helped me survive some of the most peculiar situations I have been in since the day he went missing."


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "When my father was station in Q'barran as a consulate from Cyre, may the Purple Jewel in Galifar's Crown always shine, he made sure I studied as many languages of Khorvaire as possible. It has helped me survive some of the most peculiar situations I have been in since the day he went missing."




Donovan frowns. "I'm sorry for your loss. I hope one day you find out what happened to him."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 27, 2007)

The rest of the day the party gathers what supplies it needs, speaks to each other and the other men and women around the camp, and then begins the journey to the southeast.  Rogan moves off ahead and takes stock of their pathways... keeping careful eye out for any other people or animals that might be traversing through the jungle as well.  The others fall in behind him, and they make good time.

For five days their travels take them up and down hills, around bracken and swamp, and across areas that look to have been trailed before.  Ari's tracking skills allow him to gather that it's mainly lizardfolk who have wandered through these areas before... not to the surprise of anyone.  However, in that time you do not run into anyone.

About a day or so out from where you've been told the temple should be, the party turns yet another corner along the overgrown jungle trail.  Rogan suddenly comes across a well-armed lizardman standing somewhat surprised in the middle of the path.  Both point-men had been traveling so quietly that neither had heard the other before rounding the corner.  The lizardman eyes Rogan warily as he motions to another half-dozen lizardfolk behind him, all of whom freeze in their tracks as well.  Well, it had to happen sooner or later you figured.  Rogan hears the advance of the others in the party come up from behind him.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 27, 2007)

Ari was quiet for most of the journey, something obviously still eating at him. At the mention of lizardfolk, he spoke briefly, recalling their previous encounter with them. He did not care for them---their predation on Seawall were too recent in his memory.

As Ari spots Rogan frozen in his tracks and then sees what has his attention, his hand goes immediately to his weapon. A cold, ready look comes on his face. In a low whisper, he says, "If were are going to talk, someone better do it quick. Otherwise, I need to get to work."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 27, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Draconic]"Hold On! No need to shed blood."[/SBLOCK] tells Jango while he puts his hand on Ari's one who hold the sword pommel, but Ari can feels that the prophet isn,t retraining his arm at all. [SBLOCK=Draconic]"We might even be able to help your tribe. You can listen to us before unsheating your weapon. You'll have plenty of chance to kill us after... or get killed, we are not defenceless either."[/SBLOCK] adds Jango, hoping that the stick and carrot will be enough to hold the lizards action.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 28, 2007)

"Help them? It does not look like they need help; their scout is quite capable." Rogan says as he keeps an eye on the lizardfolk. As tempted as he is to draw his daggers, he keeps his hands away from their sheathes. Turning to the lizardfolk's scout, Rogan continues in the Draconic tongue.

[sblock=Draconic]"Bloodshed would be uncalled for. We just want to pass through as we have somewhere we want to be. I am sure you have somewhere you'd like to be, also. And if you agree, the grave is not a good place for any of us."[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Elven]"Most likely they are from one of teh tribe that must gives tribute to the strongest one. I doubt they like that."[/SBLOCK] quickly tells Jango, hoping Rogan will understand his idea.


----------



## Unkabear (Jun 28, 2007)

In the back of the group where Aern was relegated softly and slowly Aerndel slides the Lute that he has had strapped across his back into his hands his fingers beginning a very soft melody, so soft that unless you cupped your ears to the bowl of the Lute you might not have heard it.  The song is soft and sweet and spoke of hope.  Aerndel prepared for battle readying himself to inspire his comrades courage if the signs of battle immerged.


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

OOC: I had thought the lizardfolk were only visible to Rogan as of DEFCON1's last post...

Khalia watched and waited. She knew a great deal about how to fight aberrations, constructs, dragons, elementals, magical beasts, outsiders, and undead... and lizardfolk were none of those.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: I had thought the lizardfolk were only visible to Rogan as of DEFCON1's last post...




OOC: reading again DEFCON1 post, I think you are right. I think it is stonegod post that confused me on that... in that case, it would be only Rogan who could interact with them.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Rogan looks back and signals to the group when they come into view.  Ari's hand drops to his weapon's handle, and those that are looking notice that one or two of the lizardfolk do the same.  The tensions run high for a moment until the young elf begins speaking in a language many in the group don't understand (although it is obvious the lizardfolk do.)



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "Hold On! No need to shed blood.  We might even be able to help your tribe. You can listen to us before unsheathing your weapons.  You'll have plenty of chance to kill us afterwards... or get killed, we are not defenseless either."



The very subtle hint of threat from Jango's last sentence is not lost on the lead lizardman, and it is for this reason that their attitude does not seem to improve when he speaks to them.  (Diplomacy check - Current attitude Unfriendly:  [6] + 6 diplomacy + 2 speak draconic = 14 *failure to improve*)

However, before the six lizardfolk actually draw their weapons, the Daggerspell Guardian senses that they were not overwhelmed by Jango statement, and Rogan quickly steps forward to speak with his opposite number in their group.  Aern's music slowly builds, and it's dulcet tones help keep everyone off edge.



			
				Rogan said:
			
		

> "Bloodshed would be uncalled for. We just want to pass through as we have somewhere we want to be. I am sure you have somewhere you'd like to be, also. And if you agree, the grave is not a good place for any of us."



The lizardman scout looks into Rogan's eyes and the two of them hold each other's gaze for a few moments.  They both seem to realize they want the same thing at the same time... avoiding trouble... and slowly they both break out into smiles.  The scout turns to his group and tells them to relax.  (Diplomacy check - Current attitude Unfriendly:  [13] + 16 diplomacy + 2 speak draconic + 2 inspire competence = 33 *improve to Friendly*)

One of the lizardfolk in the back... an older one with graying skin... steps forward and addresses the party in Common.  "We not want trouble.  I am Krustach, leader.  We are just going home to the tribe."

[sblock=Khalia: ]You notice on one of the lizardfolk's staves a symbol hidden amongst the carvings, which is the symbol of the Cold Sun tribe.  This is the tribe that you've already had dealings with back in Seawell that you know to be on friendly terms with the people of the town. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2007)

Ari's hand stays where it is, and Onyx's tail whisks side to side. But otherwise, the hexer waits, giving the others a chance to speak.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 28, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Elven]"Rogan, Sur'Kil told us that the tribes of this region was giving tribute to one tribe, the one who guards the temple we seek. If it is the case, these lizardfolks might not like to be the inferior tribe. they might be willing to help us if we are going into the leader's tribe territory."[/SBLOCK] tells Jango to Rogan


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan sits at the back of the group, quiet as his companions converse, though as the tension seems to leave the situation, he does whisper to Khalia, "I don't suppose you speak any of this? It looks like something good just happened, but hells if I know what anyone's saying right now."


----------



## drothgery (Jun 28, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Donovan sits at the back of the group, quiet as his companions converse, though as the tension seems to leave the situation, he does whisper to Khalia, "I don't suppose you speak any of this? It looks like something good just happened, but hells if I know what anyone's saying right now."




"Rogan convinced the lizardfolk to leave us be." Khalia said. "I am not quite sure what Jango said to him after that, though; the elves of our time seem to avoid doing damage to the fabric of the universe, and we use Draconic for High Church writings in our own tradition, so I have never studied the Elven tongue."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

Heeding Jango's words, Rogan turns to the man who introduced himself and in the Common tongue and Rogan returns the favor so that the rest of the group can understand. 

"I am Rogan. It is a pleasure to meet you Krustach." Rogan says with a nod to the leader. "Were you out on the hunt today? We are on a hunt of sorts, ourselves. We are looking for a temple in this area. Any chance we might be heading the right way? The last thing I'd want to happen is spend days heading the wrong way."


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Rogan convinced the lizardfolk to leave us be." Khalia said. "I am not quite sure what Jango said to him after that, though; the elves of our time seem to avoid doing damage to the fabric of the universe, and we use Draconic for High Church writings in our own tradition, so I have never studied the Elven tongue."




Donovan nods. 

"You're better off than I am. I picked up dwarven back when I was doing heavy labor, but all the rest of this is gibberish to me without the right gift from the Flame."

So saying, Donovan holds back, letting Rogan conduct the negotiations for now, though he mentally sifts through the favors the Flame granted him this morning, preparing to use them if necessary.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Rogan said:
			
		

> "I am Rogan. It is a pleasure to meet you Krustach. Were you out on the hunt today? We are on a hunt of sorts, ourselves. We are looking for a temple in this area. Any chance we might be heading the right way? The last thing I'd want to happen is spend days heading the wrong way."



Krustach frowns a bit when Rogan mentions the hunt, and by the looks on the other faces in their group, they only wish they had been hunting.

"You going to the Temple of Kha'shazul?  Hrmph.  You paying tribute as well?"  The elder lizardman almost spits when he says the word 'tribute'.

Krustach then snorts in dark humor and continues.  "You are not of our race... you do not need to pay tribute.  We however are not so lucky.  The blackscales threatened to destroy our tribe this past season unless we give tribute.  They take _armaekrixner_, our tribal spear passed from leader to heir."

[sblock=Aern, Ari, Jina, Khalia, Horatio: ]As Rogan and Jango speak to the lizardfolk, each of you observe the six of them and you all notice they bear very recent wounds.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 29, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Krustach then snorts in dark humor and continues.  "You are not of our race... you do not need to pay tribute.  We however are not so lucky.  The blackscales threatened to destroy our tribe this past season unless we give tribute.  They take _armaekrixner_, our tribal spear passed from leader to heir."
> 
> [sblock=Aern, Ari, Jina, Khalia, Horatio: ]As Rogan and Jango speak to the lizardfolk, each of you observe the six of them and you all notice they bear very recent wounds.[/sblock]




The cleric frowns as the Krustach relates his current difficulty. "I want to take a whack at these blackscales already," he says. He keeps his voice low so, not wanting to interfere with Rogan's position for negotiaing; only his fellows near the back can hear him. "Stealing a heritage sits very poorly with me."

His brow furrows, as well, as he notices something about the lizardfolk. "I don't know if it's the hunt or something else, but these folk aren't whole. Maybe an offer of healing might grease the gears some more?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Jun 29, 2007)

"Theft of heritage should not go unpunished." Rogan says as he takes notice of the wounds Donovan referred to. "Do these blackscales guard something at this temple or just accept tribute? Any information of the Temple of Kha'shazul and the blackscales who inhabit there area would be a blessing. Who knows, we might be able to recover _armaekrixner_ for you."


----------



## Autumn (Jun 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango starts to scan the people around. As he spots his sister, he stands up. It seems not quite easy, Jango muscle seems tired. Cerrill Maise try to tell him to stay on his bed, to relax, but Jango ignore him. He walks up to Jina. "Sis. I'm sorry. I shouldn't have treated like that in the lasts days. I wanted to see you far from me, because the Daelkyr wanted to have you out of his way, he was ready to kill you, and I didn't wanted it to happen. And somewhere in my soul, I knew I couldn't have stop him if he would have decided it was the time to kill you. But you stubornness was my salvation. Because you were around me, you have been the only reason why I was figthing the Daelkyr. He was playing with my fears, with my ambition, but he has never been able to suppress the love I had for you, he never completly control me. Most probably things would have turned worst if I hadn't hinder his progress before Sur'Kil finally arrive here, and I was able to do it because I hadn't completly surrended to him."
> 
> Jango opens his arms and hugs his sister. "It seems our faith is still bound for some times." adds Jango with a smiles.




 Jina returns the hug, clasping her brother tightly with a laugh of pure relief and happiness. A few tears roll down her cheek as she releases him, but she's wearing a wide grin across her face. "I'm just glad to have you back. I was so worried." She sniffs and wipes her face with a sleeve, then gives a little laugh. "Well now we've got a real adventure together, right? Just like we always wanted."

* * *

 Jina keeps to the rear as she listens quietly to the proceedings with the lizardfolk. Of course she's familiar with the creatures from her Seawell days, but only as exciting curiosities. She'd never actually spoken with them, even though she had a working knowledge of their language. She isn't quite sure what to make of these ones, and her hands hover near the hilts of her swords until the lizards relax following Rogan's speech. But now they are seeming reasonable enough, and a frown darkens her eyes at the mention of the spear's theft. She nods to Donovan. "The enemy of our enemy..." she murmurs. "If you can spare the spells then I think you should."


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 1, 2007)

Aerndel approaches those who are speaking sliding his Lute back onto his back as he moved forward.  He stopped short of Rogan and spoke gently "It would seem as if we have found fellow travelers that do not stand as our enemy.  And their race would suggest that they may have knowledge of our destination." Aerndel says not knowing all that has passed between the two beyond that they are not aggressors. "Ask them if they would accept a gift of the Silver Flame. Though our healing may be meager all of those who are not against the light deserve to be whole." Speaking of their wounds though not as presumptuous as to approach them without permission as the negotiations are going well.  "Perhaps they have been placed in their path by the Silver Flame to direct us on our quest and it would be impolite not to show our gratitude."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 5, 2007)

Ari hunkers down. Now that he had a concrete problem in front of him, the brooding he had suffered from for the last few days seemed to have vanished. "Those blackscales are a nasty bit of work. If we can get their location, numbers, anything tactical, that'd be a help. Worst case, perhaps we can shadow these so long as their help appears true."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 5, 2007)

"I agree, we should see if we can gain something from them. That will mean we might have to do something for them in return, but if it help our objective, I see no reason not to negotiate. It is that I told to Rogan." replies Jango to Ari.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 9, 2007)

When the offers of healing from the back of the group make their way up front to Rogan, the elder lizardman's eyes widen and light up.  "You would do that for us?  You would offer us aid?"  Upon assurances that what they speak is true, Krustach turns to his tribemates and begins jabbering in draconic.  Most of the party does not know what he is saying, but the way the tribe reacts happily it is not hard to figure it out.  Krustach turns back smiling, his long pointed teeth glistening in the sun.  "We thank you.  We thank you very much."

Horatio and Khalia step forward and begin going through rudimentary healing arts, and soon all the lizardfolks are chirping away happily as their aches and pains being to subside.  While the healers and the tribe members do their thing, Krustach speaks with the others in the party about what he knows about the Temple and it's surrounding environs.  The offer of healing has loosened his tongue considerably, and he answers any questions thrown at him to the best of his ability... especially when Rogan also mentions possibly recovering the tribal spear.

"The Children of Rhashaak lurk within the temple... blackscale shamans and priests honoring Rhashaak, their dragon god.  Outside the temple... poison dusk scouts guard the paths up to it... hiding behind the trees and the grasses.  Very hard to see.  We are about five miles away from the temple, and patrols of six cover each path.  However, we know of a secret spot nearby where you can camp and not be seen.  High on a hill, too steep to climb from temple side, so patrols never go up there.  From this side the trail up is hard but managable."

He looks expectantly for any other inquiries he can answer for the group.

OOC:  The more historically knowledgeable members of the party pass on the fact that Rhashaak is the half-fiend black dragon that guards Haka'torvhak, the ancient demon city in the center of the Q'Barran jungle.  The blackscales and poison dusk tribes are fanatically devoted to Rhashaak, with the blackscales serving as warriors and priests while the nomadic poison dusks are typically scouts and raiders.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 9, 2007)

"Why are you wounded? If you are attacked in your own territory, we can fear to be attacked too if we fall on your enemy." asks Jango.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 9, 2007)

"Poison dusk scouts?" Khalia asks.


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "The Children of Rhashaak lurk within the temple... blackscale shamans and priests honoring Rhashaak, their dragon god.  Outside the temple... poison dusk scouts guard the paths up to it... hiding behind the trees and the grasses.  Very hard to see.  We are about five miles away from the temple, and patrols of six cover each path.  However, we know of a secret spot nearby where you can camp and not be seen.  High on a hill, too steep to climb from temple side, so patrols never go up there.  From this side the trail up is hard but managable."




"We'd probably do well to regroup in a safe location and prepare for the morning," Donovan offers as he touches his wand to a particularly nasty leg wound, restoring the scaled flesh with a word. He clanks his shield against his breastplate as he notes, "If we're going to have to be doing some sneaking--and it looks like we are--I'm not best-equipped for it. I know the Flame can grant me a brief silence, but I'd have to ask for it tomorrow morning; I've already gathered my favors for today, and quiet isn't one of them."

[sblock=OOC]Looks like we might be resting shortly, but just in case, Donovan's going to stick to using the wand to heal the lizardfolk rather than burning through his store of spells. Or, if the wounds are minor enough, I suppose his +11 in Heal might be handy.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 9, 2007)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Why are you wounded? If you are attacked in your own territory, we can fear to be attacked too if we fall on your enemy."



Krustach looks dejectedly down at the ground.  "Sometimes the blackscales need to show who is in charge.  Even when we do exactly what they ask."



			
				Khalia said:
			
		

> "Poison dusk scouts?"



The elder nods his head.  "Many tribes of our kind, just like many families of yours.  Blackscale lizardfolk, poison dusk lizardfolk, we of regular lizardfolk.  Poison dusk lizardfolk are smaller, but sneakier.  Nasty."



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "If we're going to have to be doing some sneaking--and it looks like we are--I'm not best-equipped for it. I know the Flame can grant me a brief silence, but I'd have to ask for it tomorrow morning; I've already gathered my favors for today, and quiet isn't one of them."



Krustach shakes his head.  "If you follow the route I give to hidden place to camp, you should not need worry about noise.  Path through the jungle and up hill is more difficult than continuing on set path..." he points to the very basic trail behind him and back the way they came, "but it will avoid patrols.  And walking sounds do not carry far.  Just don't scream at top of your voice is all."  He smiles in humor.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 10, 2007)

"Sounds perfect to me," Jina speaks up with a slightly shy smile. "I don't mind a little hard hiking if it saves cutting through patrols and raising the alarm." She shifts her balance a little. Her natural poise makes the hint of awkwardness hard to see, but for those who know her well it's evident enough. It's not in her nature to stay silent and humble, but in company with these seasoned adventurers - engaged in an important and perilous quest - she's still not quite used to thinking of herself as an equal member of the band. 

 After all, for all her hard training, she's still yet to have her abilities tested very far. But then again, it seems that state of affairs is unlikely to last much longer.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 10, 2007)

Rogan speaks to Krustach in their native tongue.
[sblock=draconic]"Your information will prove most useful. Hopefully we can rid the burden these other lizardfolk cause your tribe. It has been a pleasure Krustach."[/sblock]

Turning to the rest of the party, Rogan continues. "I suggest we listen to Krustach's advice and make camp on the safety of the hill. Sounds like we will have a long days work cut out for us tomorrow."


----------



## jkason (Jul 10, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "but it will avoid patrols.  And walking sounds do not carry far.  Just don't scream at top of your voice is all."  He smiles in humor.




Donovan laughs. "I'll do my best," he says as he finishes with the last of the lizardfolk. 

"I think we're set to go now," he announces to the others as he stows the healing wand.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2007)

Ari pushes his way near the front, then nods. "If we are doing this, let's go."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 10, 2007)

Jango doesn't add anything else and get ready to follow the group.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 10, 2007)

_On one hand,_ Khalia thinks, _I actually know some things that could be of use against a half-fiend dragon. On the other, I don't think I know enough that we would survive the experience._

"I have no objection to this plan." She says. _It'd be nice if I could do my work from the comforts of ir'Indari manor, but since I cannot teleport and that costs rather more than father can afford to spend for anything less than a dire emergency, one must make do with the wilderness._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 10, 2007)

The party and the lizardfolk part ways, and Rogan leads the other seven into the trees.  The directions that Krustach gave are fairly easy to follow, and after several hours of trudging through the underbrush, the beginnings of the rocky hill can be seen.  Based on the sun above, it appears as though the group is approaching the hill and Temple beyond from the southeast.

Up, up, up the hill the party makes it way... picking out safer walkways over the tumbling boulders and stones that are half buried in the dirt.  The sounds of rushing water can be heard farther east, as perhaps a river, steam or waterfall is crashing over the rocks on the far side of the hill.  Another hour or so later, and the group reaches the top... blocked from any view from the north by the trees and large boulders across the hill's crest.  It is here that everyone drops to the ground to rest, and camp for the night.

As the group converses, it is estimated and determined that they are further east of the main "trails" leading up to the Temple from the south.  If what the elder lizardman said was true, each of those trails would have a half-dozen poison dusk rangers and scouts patrolling them.  From where they currently are, the party shouldn't be able to be seen or heard, but by the same token, none of the party can see or hear the lizards from here either.  If further knowledge of the environs is wanted, one or more of the group would have to go down the extremely steep northern face of the hill and continue further north towards the Temple... and hopefully not be seen.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 10, 2007)

Setting his haversack on the ground and placing himself on a nice sized rock, Rogan takes a few breathes of air in exhaustion. "That was a bit farther than I thought. Let's make camp and prepare for tomorrow. I can take middle watch. I don't mind splitting the amount of sleep I get."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 11, 2007)

Ari contemplates a moment while he shifts his equipment around. He then turns to the changed Jango. "You think you can send the bird of yours around to get an eye-full of the surrounds? Its either that or one of us climb these trees, and I'm not exactly dressed for it."

He turns to the others. "As we get closer to the Temple, it becomes more important to get some feeling for what is going on there. I'd like to make as little fuss as possible, but... realistically, fighting is probably inevitable. If anyone has any suggestion on how to avoid it, I'm listening. I'm better at dealing with the latter, myself."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

Jango nods whispers to his hawk who starts to fly over the trees. _Be cautious, no need to go into any danger. Do you see the temple? Do you see any more lizardfolk? Are they more numerous then us?_ asks Jango, as many other question that can be easily answered by yes or no, knowing that he hasn't yet mastered a full way of communication with the bird. With what Zan have told him, he should now be able to have such an understanding with Griot, but it seems the bound with Sur'Kil and the prophecy have prevented his bound with Griot.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 11, 2007)

Relieved by the halt, Jina sits down on her pack with a deep sigh and takes a long swig from her waterskin. She always thought of herself as pretty tough, but in the end she's still an elf. Elves aren't known for their hardy constitutions. This kind of tough hiking isn't all that easy for her. 

 She brushes the hair out of her eyes and looks about, admiring the view and gazing after Jango's hawk as it takes wing. A tired but contented smile comes to her face. This is, after all, terribly exciting... she just finds it a little easier to remember that once she's off her feet. 

 She doesn't pitch in to the discussion about tactics for the next day. If somebody has an idea, great, but for now she just wants to take the rare opportunity to relax. There's always tomorrow morning for plotting and scheming. No need to ruin this break by worrying about their odds against a temple full of Lizards and who knows what else.

  She tunes out, enjoying the scenery.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 11, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> He turns to the others. "As we get closer to the Temple, it becomes more important to get some feeling for what is going on there. I'd like to make as little fuss as possible, but... realistically, fighting is probably inevitable. If anyone has any suggestion on how to avoid it, I'm listening. I'm better at dealing with the latter, myself."




"Avoiding fighting entirely is probably impossible," The archivist said. "But might it be possible to create some sort of distraction to get some of them out of the way. Perhaps with illusions or something along those lines?" She looked to Jango, Aern, and Rogan; Ari and Jina, she knew, and Brother Donavan was quite clearly a cleric of the Flame. But Jango had clearly changed much, and she knew very little of the others' capabilities.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

"A distraction?" Jango pause a moment and thinks. "Illusion is not in my capability, but I have an idea. It would be risky for the one who will take charge of it, and most probably, it would need to be done by either me or Rogan. Sis, do you always have the lantern you brought with you when we use to go after the lizardfolk?"

As Jina nods, Jango kneel down and feels the earth. "Maybe too wet, I'm not sure it would work. We could send a scout to light a fire, using some lamp oil to start it. Rogan is the best to hide, but I have some spell that would allow me a quick escape, the same I used to flee the pirates. Also, I still have the potion of disguise that woudl allow either me or Rogan to take the appearence of a lizardfolk, I would suggets one we have met earlier to make it more believing. We also both know draconic, so we could take with any lizardfolk who might intercept us...

Another idea, but that would work more with an alchemist fire, but I donT, remember anyone have brought one, it is to send Griot with one and launch it on something, but we are in a jungle, and the soil is wet, so it might be hard to light a fire. I have also a fire spell, but I've lost some of them as they were a gift from teh mark I had."


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Avoiding fighting entirely is probably impossible," The archivist said. "But might it be possible to create some sort of distraction to get some of them out of the way. Perhaps with illusions or something along those lines?" She looked to Jango, Aern, and Rogan; Ari and Jina, she knew, and Brother Donavan was quite clearly a cleric of the Flame. But Jango had clearly changed much, and she knew very little of the others' capabilities.




"If we choose our tactics before sunrise, The Flame has been known to grant some favors that might come in handy," Donovan offers up. "I could prepare a peacekeeping chant that should keep me safe long enough to provide a distraction. I could summon some company for the patrol to distract them, or I might be able to put them in thrall, allowing the rest of you to move past unnoticed. 

"I also have the ability to silence our passing, or to mask it with a mist, though the latter might be a bit obvious."

[sblock=Translation]Donovan's offering up Sanctuary paired with either some Summon Monsters or Enthrall (though it's unclear to me if that latter spell would mean all my allies would have to be over a hundred feet away or worry about saving versus the effect).

Alternately, he can memorize / use Obscuring Mist or Silence[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

"The zone of silence might be a good idea, but such effects doesn't have a long enough duration for our need, it might be usefull once we get near the temple, but I doubt the Flame will be able to give such effect for a whole day, and we are not yet near the temple." replies Jango. "But that would prevent me to use my spellcasting ability, and I suppose yours and Khalia's too."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 11, 2007)

Griot flies off into the sky after listening to his master's queries.  The group watches as he gets above the treeline and takes off to the north.  Jango closes his eyes and stands still, trying to feel the reactions the hawk has as it flies.

It is hard to really gather what it is the hawk is feeling, but at the beginning there is definitely a sense of freedom and warmth as Griot flies and glides in the sky.  Next, a sense of caution and concern comes over him... probably as the bird reaches areas of potential danger.  The temple itself perhaps?  This general wariness continues for a bit... not getting stronger or weaker... as Griot apparently does not notice or see much more that would concern him.  Suddenly there is a flash of alertness... Griot must have noticed something... and then tension begins running slightly higher.  He's seen something obviously... or someone... and the bird begins taking extra care.  It is by no means panic or actual fear... whatever he's seen does not strike him as that dangerous... but it is a concern.  This heightened tension continues for a bit longer... then begins to subside as Jango gets the sense that Griot is flying back to their camp.

When the hawk returns and Jango converses with it... the elf's overall impression is that Griot did not get close enough to the temple and the surrounding area to get any detailed impressions, but that he did notice some things of higher concern.  Probably guards and the like, but from where he was in the sky... not at the numbers that would induce genuine fear.  That's not to say large numbers of lizardfolk _aren't_ there... but just that Griot did not see them at the distance he was flying.  A closer look might reveal more, but Jango would have to ask the hawk to put himself much more at risk.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 11, 2007)

As Griot lands on the leather gloves of Jango, he pick up a piece of meat he has in his pouch and gives it to the bird. "It's hard to tell exaclty what there is, my bond with Griot is somehow hindered by the link I have with Sur'Kil, but it is clear the danger lies ahead. Nothing that is too obviously dangerous, like Rhashaak himself, but enough that we will need to be cautious if we don't want to have fallen in our rank. Most probably many guards, but Griot might have miss the scouts too."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 12, 2007)

Listening to the others discuss possible plans, Rogan sits there and nods at the suggestions. All seem feasible, and a fight is more than likely if not guaranteed. "I have no doubt in my ability to avoid detection, but I haven't spent much time in a jungle setting and fear that I will be detected at some point. If I could assume the shape of a lizardfolk, it might help."

Once Griot returns and Jango gives the group the update, Rogan continues. "If there are enough lizardfolk in this area to strong-arm other tribes into giving tribute, then we better prepare for the worst."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 12, 2007)

OOC:  With Aern as a changeling and Jango's Disguise Self potion, you have a pair of options for sending someone into the camp disguised as a lizardfolk for reconnaissance if you'd like.  Otherwise, Rogan could attempt just sneaking to look around, or Jango could send Griot in even closer... atlhough he runs a risk doing that, plus Jango still only receives emotional impressions of what the familiar feels, not specific details of the situation.

As per jkason's idea for using Enthrall, I would rule that all party members aware of what Horatio would be doing would be immune to his spell.

The other option of course is to just advance towards the temple straight away and deal with any situations as they come up.  Not necessarily the best way... but you will have all seven party members together as a group if something should happen, as opposed to someone sneaking off on their own and getting discovered and attacked by his lonesome.

Once a decision by the group is made, I'll advance things along.


----------



## jkason (Jul 12, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Once Griot returns and Jango gives the group the update, Rogan continues. "If there are enough lizardfolk in this area to strong-arm other tribes into giving tribute, then we better prepare for the worst."




Donovan nods as he tends to his armor and mace. "Then, too, is the fact that any group we sneak past on the way in may wind up attacking us from behind if they realize they've been duped. We might do well to try to take out individual patrols as we can, to reduce the amount of backup the temple might call on later.

"If that's our goal, we might still do well with disguise. We should try to find out how long it is between patrol check-ins; figure out what kind of time frame we have before someone starts missing anyone we take out."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2007)

Jango starts to considers Donovans words. That idea had some good senses, but that might mean a fight with all the lizardfolk around, which Jango doubt they could handle. Jango close his eyes and start to gather his thought, he also starts to feel a connection to the prophecy and tries to gather any information about the lizardfolks he could gather from it.

[SBLOCK]Jango will enter a prophetic favor and will connect to Io to tries to learn as much as possible about the lizardfolks inhabiting this region. That mean, he will tries a Knowledge(Local?) using his bonus AP gain from his favor on that roll (1d20+1d6+3). He wants to remember any habits or traidition about the lizardfolks that would allow the group to avoid the lizardfolks or to be use against them to avoid a fight. Doing that roll is just a wild guess, but there is nothing to lose.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 13, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Donovan nods as he tends to his armor and mace. "Then, too, is the fact that any group we sneak past on the way in may wind up attacking us from behind if they realize they've been duped. We might do well to try to take out individual patrols as we can, to reduce the amount of backup the temple might call on later.
> 
> "If that's our goal, we might still do well with disguise. We should try to find out how long it is between patrol check-ins; figure out what kind of time frame we have before someone starts missing anyone we take out."




"I agree with your thoughts. I don't want enemies coming from behind as we try and explore the temple." Rogan says as he takes a drink from his waterskin. "And if we start a fire, it might only alert them to the presence of danger. I don't know much about the jungle, but I doubt fires are very common."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 13, 2007)

[sblock=Jango: ]Jango closes his eyes and begins thinking about Sur'Kil.  He can feel tingling where his contellation mark now resides on the back of his right shoulder, and his mind opens up to a well of knowledge... a pool of information that "Io" offers forth.  The elf thinks about lizardfolk... regular ones, blackscales, poison dusks... for any information that might help them in their duties.

One thing that comes to him in the collective knowledge pool is that poison dusk lizardfolk are known to use reed whistles to signal to each other.  These are small hollow reeds on the ends of short ropes that are spun around at high speed, creating various tones.  The faster they are spun, the higher the pitch.  Different tones indicate different things.  Stopping the whistle's use would keep more lizardfolk from coming to check should combat arise.

(Knowledge Nature check: TN 20: [16] + 4 + 3 = 23 *success*)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2007)

After a moment of concentration, Jango opens the eyes again. "Fine, but if we go and fight our way in, I must warn you. The poison dusk are using a small whistle attach to a rope to communicate. When they spin that whistle in the air, it produce a high pitch sound. The faster they spin it, the higher the tone. They use it to communicate between each others. That mean, if we don't want reinforcement coming in, we need to take these whistle handler first."

[SBLOCK=OOC]Nice to be a Dragon Prophet  [/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 13, 2007)

"Brother Donvan -- or I, come to think of it -- could use the prayer of _Silence_ to prevent that, I think." Khalia said. "I suppose you're right about the problems of leaving an enemy behind us, but it's not an elegant solution."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2007)

"If we want to scout first, I suggets Rogan goes. He is the most stealthy of us. I'll gives him the potion, but don't expect the effect to stay more than 10 minutes. That's why I like less the idea to have one perosn going on his own, it's very risky, but not impossible.

For the diversion, Rogan got a point, fire might not be so frequent and that will alarm everyone that someone is around here.

As for figthing our way in, we migth eb able to avoid some combat, but we will fight sooner or later. they are more numerous and that put teh odds against us, but if they can't sound the alarm, we might gain some time before they realize what is happening. And we know how they sound the alarm. The prayer of _Silence_ is a good idea, but I don,t expect you to have an unlimited supply of it, and it is hard to know how many group we will meet, so I suggest you to gives us some times to take them down, but if they try to use the whistle before we can take them down, it will be to you to prevent the alarm.

To not risk uselessly the life of someone, I suggest the latest solution, but I'm open to others argument if I've miss something."


----------



## stonegod (Jul 13, 2007)

"Two scouts, stealthy but disguised, will have the advantage of better numbers. One would need to speak their language. We must risk it or we go in blind."


----------



## jkason (Jul 13, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Two scouts, stealthy but disguised, will have the advantage of better numbers. One would need to speak their language. We must risk it or we go in blind."




Donovan nods. "I have a means, too, to keep a general eye on our scout, a favor that would let me tell if one of you is injured or in some other way disabled, so we could stay further back, but hopefully still come charging in if need be."

[sblock=OOC]Status spell? Not sure how far we want to let the scouts get ahead of us, but it'll last several hours, let us know if / when they stop or change direction, and register the first wound they take so we could charge in. 

FYI, I haven't used a lot of these spells in a game before, so folks with more experience in them are welcome to offer up how useful you think they might be. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 13, 2007)

"Two scouts? I have only one potion, so they couldn't pretend to be lizardfolks in that case."


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 16, 2007)

Aerndel speaks from his spot that he had been sitting listening to the others.  Though he would not prefer to go in, it seemed that it would be for the best if he did.  At least he could get his information first hand then.  "The Silver Flame smiles upon us as I can use magic to transform into the visage of a Lizardfolk.  Two can go in with only one potion.  And perhaps I may notice something that may slip Rogans eye.  And with Brother Donovan we shall not be alone in the midst of our potential enemy as you will be able to stay informed of our progress. Though I must confess that I do not speak the language."

Aerndel then began to pluck gently at the strings of the Lute to create a haunting melody that would hardly drift beyond the gathering let alone down the hill.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 16, 2007)

"In that case, Rogan and Aern could scout, with Donovan watching over them. After that, we could head to the temple with the more secure way we have found." suggest Jango.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "In that case, Rogan and Aern could scout, with Donovan watching over them. After that, we could head to the temple with the more secure way we have found." suggest Jango.




Donovan nods. "I suppose Aern could always feign and injury or illness that would keep him from speaking? Then again, your unique gifts might let you take on a second appearance if your first 'mute' form is discovered."

The priest looks to the sky a moment, then says, "I think this is the most sensible plan. The favor I'm thinking of will tell me which direction you're going, but allows no real message. Probably best, then, if we assume any substantial move your part back in our direction--whether you've taken a hit or not--means you're being persued and we should make haste to meet you and back you up? I'd hate to wait for any persuers to actually catch you and engage before we moved in, after all."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2007)

With a full decision now made... Rogan and Aerndel both scouting ahead disguised as lizardfolk with Brother Donovan keeping tabs on them using a Status spell... the party beds down for the night.

The night passes without incident, and the next morning the group arises to study, pray, and pack up.  Brother Donovan says a prayer over Rogan and Aerndel, and the cleric instantly feels how the two are doing and how close they are.  They then nod in goodbye and head up and over the rocks, making their way down the northern face of the hill.  The group gives them about an hour headstart and then begins following slowly behind them.

As they get further in and the two of them begin to notice minute changes in the area... places where others have tread, broken branches, chopped limbs and the like... the rogue and the bard make their two transformations.  Rogan downs the bitter potion and thinks of the scout lizardfolk he ran into, named Bruscq.  Instantly, the illusionary image of Bruscq is overlaid on him.  Aerndel's transformation is much more natural, and Rogan is surprised at how fluid the change is.  Soon, a much more detailed Krustach is standing next to him, and the elder lizardfolk smiles in a bit of embarassment at how good the transformation is.  Thus, with "Brusque" ready to speak draconic, and "Krustach" ready to speak common, the two continue forward.

From their direction, they easily traverse northward through the trees... and eventually approach what is obviously a trail (even at the great distance they remain away.)  They follow the trail northward, remaining a good couple hundred feet within the treeline, and after about fifteen minutes the two eventually spot a squad of six poison dusk lizardfolk walking in plain view down the path towards the south.  The two immediately drop down and do their best to hide, and watch as the six pass by without seemingly noticing them.  Aerndel begins to stand up once he thinks they are out of sight, but Rogan immediately yanks him back down for his own protection. (Action Point spent by Aerndel)

(Lizardfolk Scouts Spot checks: [11] + 2 = 13)
(Lizardfolk Lieutenant Spot check: [7] + 8 = 15) 
(Rogan Hide check: [7] + 10 = 17)
(Aern Hide check: [12] + 1 + 4AP = 17)

After another thirty second, Rogan finally nods for them to rise, which both do.  They continue north a little while longer, and soon the large view of the temple breaks through the trees.  It is very big and made of stone, probably about twenty to thirty feet high in place, probably a couple hundred feet long.  The trees are cleared from around it, but as they approach it from the southeast, they see a series of four thatched huts standing in front of it in a smaller clearing.  By these huts they both see at least a few more poison dusks standing casual guard.  Finally... as the two observe the area, they make out what they suspect might be a few more huts across the trail further to the west.  It is hard to see them from here.

Rogan and Aern quickly turn around and start heading back they way they came in hopes of returning to the party to relay what they've found.


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Rogan and Aern quickly turn around and start heading back they way they came in hopes of returning to the party to relay what they've found.




As the party slowly moves forward, Donovan does his best to keep the group apprised of their position.

"So far, so good. They've paused a moment, but it was brief...hold. They seem to be waiting on something....Whatever it was must not have been to severe; they're moving forward again, but we should probably take care when we get nearer that spot..."



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Rogan and Aern quickly turn around and start heading back they way they came in hopes of returning to the party to relay what they've found.




Donovan frowns, looking to the others. "They're heading back this way. It doesn't seem to be a run, but--" here he hefts his crossbow and checks the string, "--never hurts to be ready."

[sblock=Spells Prepared]orisons (5, DC 13): Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Create Water, Guidance, Light
1st level(4+1, DC 14): Shield of Faith, Bless, Obscuring Mist, Command, Sanctuary(D)
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): Status, Silence, Bull's Strength, Magic Circle against Evil(D)
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): Dispel Magic, Wind Wall, Protection from Energy(D)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

Once back to the group, Rogan relays the information they came across and there encounter with the squad of poison dusk lizardfolk. 

"It seems there are two camps of lizardfolk near the temple. One set of huts to the east were smaller, likely for the poison dusk lizardfolk. The other set, I am not entirely sure, but would assume that is where the blackscales are. So now we know what stands between us and the temple. As for exactly what is inside the temple, we will have to find out together."


----------



## Velmont (Jul 17, 2007)

"Is it possible to avoid the huts if we want to enter the tenple?" asks Jango


----------



## Autumn (Jul 17, 2007)

Jina is fidgety while they are waiting for the scouts, twirling a strand of hair around her fingers and glancing frequently over to Donovan for clues to their progress. She leaps up into a fighting stance as he readies his crossbow, drawing her swords and seeming ready to rush off into the jungle - only to sink back down again with a sigh when it becomes evident that nobody's going anywhere. 

 It comes as quite a relief to her, and possibly to those who have to suffer her company, when Aern and Rogan come back into view. She listens with wide-eyed attentiveness to the report and then nods vigorously in support of her brother's idea. 

"It'd be nice," she pipes up. "Can't think of many better ways to get ourselves killed than announcing our arrival by storming through the scouts' camps."


----------



## drothgery (Jul 17, 2007)

"I would think that would raise the same concerns Brother Donovan and Rogan brought up when I suggested creating a distraction of some sort." Khalia said. "If we can avoid them going in and getting out, it's all to the good, but given the layout they described it seems that would be very difficult."


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 17, 2007)

Aerndel spoke softly "Rogan could perhaps sneak in unobserved alone, but as for the rest of our party we would need a great miracle to do the same." Aerndel again as a human says as he lightly fingers a tune "perhaps a distraction must be in order.  Something through the main path and have the rest of us come in from the back or something similar." The tune becomes haunting "But that still does not address who we may find inside the Temple once we get there."  Aerndel letting the thought hang in the air.  Nothing has been said that a tribe was not making residence inside the temple itself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 17, 2007)

Through conversation about tactics, the group comes to the following conclusions...

1)  There are probably three levels of enemies to their goals.  The patrols on the outskirts that are guarding the trails, the ones at the huts outside the temple, and whomever or whatever is inside the temple proper.

2)  Rogan and Aern saw one patrol on the main trail heading south, but Krustach did mention there were a few trails to the temple each with groups patrolling them.  Whether these other trails are on the far side of the temple which they didn't see, or if the main trail heading south eventually splits into seperate fingers, that is unknown right now.

2)  The party can either deal with each level in succession, or try and sneak past one or more levels to just get to where they are going.  The advantage of going in succession is that they clear each area first and thus won't have to potentially deal with as many enemies should things at the temple go badly and an alarm is sounded.  The advantage of sneak up is that if no alarm or alert does get sounded, they avoid many more potential combats.

3)  Based on the distances Rogan and Aern walked from when they saw the patrol to when they came upon the huts and the temple, they figure that if the party attacked the patrols first, any potential help if an alarm was sounded would be at least a minute or two away (if not more).  So if combat went well they might be able to take out the patrols in their entirety before any reinforcements from the huts or the temple showed up.

4)  The huts and temple are so close to each other that any attack on either will potentially be heard by the other unless speed and care is taken to minimize noise.  And if the patrols aren't first taken out, those reinforcements would only be a minute or two away.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 17, 2007)

"I hate the idea of leaving enemies at our backs as we infiltrate the temple. As Jango mentioned, they have a means of raising an alarm." Rogan says with a look of concern on his face. "What happens if we are in that temple when the alarm is raised and those two camps come to their aide? Not only will we have to worry about what is in that temple, but we will have to worry about enemies coming at our backs."

"As of now, they have no idea we are here. Any type of distraction I can create will only alert them to some sort of danger or possible threat in the area. They might not go on full alert, but they very well might clear the guards from those camps and increase the difficulty of the rest of you sneaking to the temple. And a concern of the groups ability to sneak has been raised."

Surprised at how winded he is becoming, Rogan seems to be taking on qualities of his father during his dealings with the noble families. But he still continues. "Since they don't know we are here, we could all just approach the temple and take care of any threats that stand in our way. The largest group of guards I saw was six. And by the number of huts present I doubt we will encounter a larger group, unless the alarm is raised. Which it has been mentioned that Donovan can silence any attempt of using those whistles on rope to raise alarm."

"My suggestion; we approach the temple and dispose of any guards quickly. Then make our way to each set of huts to dispose of those guards. If we can do this efficiently, we will not have to worry about guarding our backs as much."


----------



## jkason (Jul 17, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> ["My suggestion; we approach the temple and dispose of any guards quickly. Then make our way to each set of huts to dispose of those guards. If we can do this efficiently, we will not have to worry about guarding our backs as much."





Donovan nods. "I'm not as bloodthirsty as I was before the Flame called to me, but I think this is our best bet. Especially without knowing what might be in the temple itself, it seems foolhardy to leave so many reinforcements available. I don't suppose you noticed if all the Poison Dusks carry whistles, or if there's one special keeper of the alarm?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 18, 2007)

Ari sits on a rock, sharpening his longsword, thinking as the others talk. He nods at the various suggestions, liking what he hears. But he had fought the lizards before and had some ideas.

"I think we should go at night. Best time to avoid their patrols as they see no better in the dark than I. It puts us at a disadvantage, but theirs would be the worse. If our divine patron's _silence_ lasts long enough, I'd keep it up on our entire march---keeps us stealthy and nixes the whistles of any scouts we may find. Prolly good to have at least one person out a little bit ahead who can hear, however, with some agreed upon signal---we would be deaf in there."

The hexer draws the map as they know it in the dirt. "If it is late enough night, then we can assume we'll catch many of them asleep. Then, quick fire here, here, and here"---he motions to the various huts---"will catch any that are out and eliminate them from the problem. In the confusion---and if any have suggestions to add more chaos to it---we slip into the Temple proper. It may roil the ant's nest, but should burn a few number while we're at it."

The hexer leans back, waiting for their views.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 18, 2007)

"Well, if you think going in at night will let us catch em with their pants down..." Jina shrugs, acquiescing.

"Or... Lizards don't wear pants. Ummm. Loin cloths. Whatever." She grins.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 18, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> If our divine patron's _silence_ lasts long enough, I'd keep it up on our entire march---keeps us stealthy and nixes the whistles of any scouts we may find.




"I can maintain the effect for five minutes each time I invoke the prayer. If need be I can prepare it more than once, but it would prevent any of us from using other spells or prayers, or any other abilities that rely on being heard. If something from Khyber emerges, for example, I could not advise you on its weaknesses." Khalia said. And she wasn't much of a fighter without her spells and her knowledge of the dark creatures that sometimes visit Eberron, but there was no way under the Flame she was going to mention that.


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "I can maintain the effect for five minutes each time I invoke the prayer. If need be I can prepare it more than once, but it would prevent any of us from using other spells or prayers, or any other abilities that rely on being heard. If something from Khyber emerges, for example, I could not advise you on its weaknesses."




Donovan nods. "I can't call on the Flame's favor for any longer in that regard," he says, "and the effect itself only covers a limited area. I can, however, evoke it from quite a long distance provided I have a line to my target. Since I myself am less than quiet, we could position our stealtier members close to the patrol before I call down the veil of silence from afar, then charge in. We need to keep the lizards penned in, anyway, if they're to be trapped in quiet."

[sblock=OOC]Silence only has a 20' radius, but at 5th level Donovan can cast it from 600 feet away, which I would think is far enough away that the lizardfolk aren't likely to have heard him coming (though I could certainly be wrong on that)[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 18, 2007)

"Five minutes at a time will not be enough to allow a stealthy approach, but it is far than enough to neutralize a group before they warn the others. Acting at night might be a good idea. 

The fire Ari suggest will most likely be the best way to make sure they are aware of the presence of intruders, but whatever we do, I suspect they will find it sooner or later. What is important, it is we don't find ourselves against them all, as we are pretty limited to our way to take care of large group.

I would favor to take the scouts first. We could do that at night, preparing ambush. If that is done well, we will be able to take care of one or two group easily. After that, we will be easily able to take care of the huts, even more if we can do it by surprise, as most will be sleeping."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 20, 2007)

With the scout pair returned to the group and the decision made to attack the patrols at night, the group returns to the base of the hill where they camped to prepare for the evening's attack.  Rogan and Aern do a bit more scouting in the interim and get a pretty good idea of where exactly the nearest patrol is stationed on the trail.  The two divine casters take some quiet time to reconfigure their spell potential so they may cast _Silence_ as needed (Khalia/Horatio please decide how many _Silence_ spells you each want available and change your Spells Prepared lists accordingly)  The others take time going over strategy.  Thus they feel they are fully  prepared when the group moves out once the sun goes down.

Under cover of moonlight, the party advances forward through the underbrush, with Rogan leading the pack.  He takes them to where he believes them to be... and sure enough the patrol is still in place.  He hears the poison dusks talking casually, and is able to get a pretty good idea where they all are in the underbrush.  He signals back to the melee group, who signals back to the caster group, and the attack commences.

[sblock= Encounter A2: Jungle Attack]






Each square is 5 feet.  North = top of map.  The temple is much further north off map.
Lemon = Path, Green = Undergrowth, Brown = Tree, L1, L2 etc. = Lizardfolk

*Illumination:* Moonlight provides shadowy illumination out to 20 feet (40 feet with low-light vision)

*Jungle:* Green jungle square contain small trees, ferns, vines and other ground cover.  Treat as light undergrowth.  Creatures standing in a jungle square gain a +2 bonus to AC, +1 bonus to Reflex saves, and have Concealment (20% Miss Chance).  Moving with jungle squares cost 2 squares of movement, and DCs of Tumble and Move Silently checks are increased by 2.

*Trees:* Five massive trees in the area each take up an entire 5' square and creatures cannot enter squares with trees in it.  Tree provide cover (+4 AC) to anyone behind them.

The party is currently off the bottom right corner of the map.  Please decide how many and which of the four lead characters (Rogan, Ari, Jina, Aern) will have a _Silence_ cast upon them, then decide for the pre-Surprise round from which direction they will each come onto the map, what squares they will move to, and which lizardfolk they will engage (if any).

Once these decisions are made by everyone, I will advance the map to Round 0 (Surprise Round).[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jul 20, 2007)

OOC: Jango will enter a prophtic favor if he can during the round before the surprise round. That mean the prophetic favor would have a duration of 6 rounds + the surprise round.

For the surprise round, most probably, Jango will try to move foward as he will need to see his target if he want to cast some spell on them.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 20, 2007)

Kneeling low on the side of the path, Rogan signals with his hand the number of lizardfolk and their general area. Moving towards the north with as much stealth as possible, Rogan prepares to strike.

Kneeling low in the underbrush with both daggers ready, Rogan waits for the others to get into position. If only he had a way of seeing better in the dark, he might be able to determine which ones might carry the rope-whistles that were mentioned.

ooc - as Rogan's abilities are best suited with a melee partner he will come in to try and flank a Lizardfolk with another party member. Preferably near L2 & L4.


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 23, 2007)

Aerndel slides into place still looking the Poison Dusk Lizardfolk, but with a slightly different color Scheme that the party could recognize as Aerndel and not cut him down(he hoped).  He knew what he had to do and perhaps the confusion of having other opponents there might allow him enough time to do what he had to to bolster the party with the Light of the Silver Flame.  As for the scout Rogan, Aerndel will assist him as best he could to aid in the swift desmissal of the opponents.

ooc:0 round combat Aern begins to sing Inspire Courage giving everyone a +2 to Attack and Damage.  He will assist Rogan with that flank fighting defensivly, Even if the silence is dropped on him everyone should keep that bonus for 6 rounds after they can no longer hear him, more than enough time to mop up.

For combat Aerndel will basically tumble around to get into the best flanking position that he can get to maximize Rogans Sneak attack.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 23, 2007)

Jina's heart is pounding as she takes up position, ready to spring into action. This will be her first real test, and she's determined to do herself justice. She moves north with the others, knowing that she needs to be in the thickest part of the fighting, close to as many Lizards as possible, if the plan to silence them is going to work. 


 OOC: Jina will move to be a little north of L6, taking up a position that should be roughly central to the ensuing combat. She's hoping that a lone girl separated from the rest of her allies will prove a tempting enough target to get L6, 3 and 5 all to target her. She'll be applying 5 points of Combat Expertise for an AC of 26.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 23, 2007)

Khalia positions herself about 20' behind the melee types, just outside the circle of the _silence_ spell on Jina. She has her crossbow out and ready, but she doesn't intend to fire -- or cast any spells -- unless the others are in trouble. It's too dark for ranged weapons to be truly effective, casting spells will likely be heard, and the idea of her in melee combat is laughable.

OOC: If I'm understanding things right, Bless affects any ally within a 50' burst of the caster, and they stay affected even if they later move out of the area. If that's the case, Khalia casts _Bless_ just before _Silence_ is cast.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 23, 2007)

As Jina made herself visible, Ari tossed his silent javelin where it quiet the majority of the ones not falling for her trick. Then... it was time to go to work.


----------



## jkason (Jul 23, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Leaving Khalia to enchant the young woman, Donovan focuses his attention on Ari's javelin. Harsh whispers fill the air and seem for a moment to gather around the weapon, then sound itself dies out. Donovan settles in for now, holding his position and thus muffling his loud armor until the fight begins. His fingers itch to be in the thick of things, but he knows the alarm must be dealt with before he moves.

[sblock=OOC]Donovan's going to hold moving until after folks are in place and they see if the silence gambit is working. Then he'll go a-charging in, probably trying to back up Jina since she's exposed herself so much for the sake of the plan.

FYI (and sorry for the timing on this), I'm out of town on vacation from tomorrow until next Tuesday. I'll have limited Internet access, so feel free to NPC as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 24, 2007)

When Rogan signalled everyone on where their enemies laid... the group began to move.

Rogan advances through the underbrush and his stealthiness seems to keep him from being noticed.  Khalia casts a spell of Bless on all of those within her area, which catches everyone except Rogan (who was too far forward).  Aerndel (still disguised as the poison dusk lizardfolk) then advances further east of Rogan, hoping to coming back in from the north to help flank whomever the rogue attacks.

Khalia and Horatio both cast _Silence_ quietly on Jina directly and on Ari's javelin.  Then the two warriors begin to advance, with Jango following along within the bubble of silence.  They move quickly, and Jina targets an area in the midst of the lizards where she wants to rush into, hopefully drawing their attention and inspiring the lizards to charge her and enter the soundless area.  Ari keeps his eyes peeled and prepares to hurl his javelin at whomever doesn't take the bait.  Khalia and Horatio then begin moving up themselves.

[sblock=Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 0]
*Initiative Order:*
23 Rogan
17 Jina
17 Horatio
16 Lizard L1
13 Khalia
12 Ari
12 Aern
6 Lizards L2-L6
5 Jango

Bless on party except Rogan: +1 to hit & saves vs. fear

**********

In the stillness of the night, the surprise attack commences.

Rogan slides right up to the unexpected lizard furthest east and prepares to skewer him.

Jina sprints forward into the center of all the lizardfolk, taking them all by surprise!

Horatio follows up from behind and puts himself in a good position to either cast a spell or move up into melee as needed.

The one poison dusk lizardman furthest north (L1) seems to be the most on guard, as even though Jina's arrival is silent, he sees the movement and immediately grabs at the whistle hanging around his neck and brings it to his lips.

Khalia follows Horatio with her crossbow out and puts herself in a position to act next round.

From further on back, Ari forgoes following the young elf girl up into melee, as his hexer hunter eyes spot the one lizardman reaching for his whistle (Spot check TN 10: [13]+0=13 *success*)  The distance is long, but he doesn't need to hit his quarry... just get the javelin into the area.  He throws the wooden shaft as hard as he can, and it whizzes towards the lizardman.  Unfotunately the undergrowth masks him enough so that Ari doesn't connect with the creature, but rather the javelin embeds itself in the tree right next to him (just as good of a result all things considered.)  (Javelin Attack: AC 17 + 2 undergrowth = 19 / [16] + 4 + 1 bless = 21 *hit* / Concealment 20% 1d5 [1] *miss*)

Aern rushes around and comes in to get behind the lizard than Rogan advanced on, and helps flank the creature.

The other five lizardfolk are taken completely unaware by the attack and stand in place dumbly... each holding a longbow in their hands.

Finally, having spent a moment placing himself in a Prophetic Favor... Jango finally joins the others closer to the battle.





[/sblock]

Please post actions for Round 1, remebering that each green square costs 2 movement points.  Areas within the two circles are currently _Silenced_.  Ari you are off map right, but are in range to charge straight at L6 this round (even with the impaired movement).  If you decide to run instead, you can reach anyone this round but cannot attack obviously.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 24, 2007)

OOC: As I go after everyone else, inlcuding the lizards, I'll wait for round 1 result to post my action...


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoping to drop his enemy swiftly, Rogan thrusts with both his daggers and prays Aern is enough of a distraction to allow him to easily target the lizardfolks vital spots.

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if you wanted us to roll or not. I don't recall. But here are Rogan's attacks.

Attack 1: 1d20+6 = 25 
Damage: 1: 1d4 = 3 
Sneak Damage 1: 3d6 = 10 
Attack 1 Crit Confirm: 1d20+6 = 23 
Attack 1 Crit Damage: 1d4 = 4 

Attack 2: 1d20+6 = 14 
Damage: 2: 1d4 = 3 
Sneak Damage 2: 3d6 = 6

EDIT: Forgot to add the +2 for flanking to both attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 24, 2007)

Hoping to catch the lizards off guard, Ari charges through the dark forest, his ebon companion at his side. He clutches his sword in two hands, preparing a vicious swipe.

OOC: Charge L6, with Onyx applying a -2 to its AC and saves.


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 24, 2007)

Aerndel begins to sing granting his allies the blessing of the Silver Flame at the same time assisting Rogan in flanking his opponent hoping that his visage of being a Lizardfolk like the others would keep them from attacking a potential 'ally' in favor of the more visible threats.


ooc: Begins singing granting all allies +2 to attack and damage (Not sure if Rogan recieved this due to his turn being before Aern, and Jina running into the area) to everyone outside of the Silence.  Not sure since Jina is a center of the silence effect if he will benefit or not.  When anyone looses contact with the Song they have 6 rounds before the effects wear off.

Aern prepairs a visible wince as Rogan strikes his opponent


----------



## Autumn (Jul 25, 2007)

It's a rather eery feeling, striding out into full view of the hostile lizards in this unnatural silence that now surrounds her. Her determination sticks, though, and she carries it off with a cocky strut and a wide grin on her face as she draws her twin swords noiselessly from their sheathes and twirls them flashily about her. 

 Inwardly her confidence slips a little as she sees the bows the lizards are carrying, but she doesn't let it affect her outward demeanor. She drops low for a moment, poised as if to pounce. Her eyes lock with the reptilian gaze of the closest lizard, flashing a taunting challenge to the creature as she darts through the undergrowth and closes the distance. One blade slashes out unnervingly towards the lizard's face as the other drops into an underhanded thrust. 

[sblock=OOC]Jina takes a 5' step SW into melee range with L6 and attacks. 

+1 Elven Thinblade +9 melee, damage 1d8+4, crit 18-20/x2
and MW Elven Lightblade +9 melee, damage 1d6+3, crit 18-20/x2

I spent quite a while thinking about the tactical implications before I realised, 'pffft, she only has an 8 Wis, screw it'. 

 AC 21
 HP 37/37[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 25, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> ooc: Begins singing granting all allies +2 to attack and damage (Not sure if Rogan recieved this due to his turn being before Aern, and Jina running into the area) to everyone outside of the Silence.  Not sure since Jina is a center of the silence effect if he will benefit or not.  When anyone looses contact with the Song they have 6 rounds before the effects wear off.




ooc: Note that since _inspire courage_ is a morale bonus, it does not stack with Khalia's _Bless_ spell (though since it provides a better bonus, it supercedes it.

Khalia moves up a bit, unwilling to fire into melee in anything less than a dire emergency. _This is not really my kind of fight_, the archivist thinks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 25, 2007)

The surprise goes better than they could have hoped.  With Jina in the thick of things and Ari's javelin lodging itself in a tree, many sections of the forest are enveloped in silence.  The groups rushes in and begins to engage the lizardfolk, most of which are caught completely flat-footed.  Because of the need to advance as quietly as possible, Aern was unable to begin his inspiring song until the group engaged the enemy... but now that combat has begun, the sound of his voice can be heard by anyone who starts outside the circles of silence.

[sblock=Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 1]
*Initiative Order:*
23 Rogan
17 Jina
17 Horatio
16 Lizard L1
13 Khalia
12 Ari
12 Aern
6 Lizards L2-L6
5 Jango

Bless: Jina, Horatio, Khalia, Ari, Aern: +1 to hit & saves vs. fear
Inspire Courage: Jango: +2 to hit & damage


**********

With weapons drawn, the party begins their attempts at taking out the patrol before a signal can be sounded.

Rogan's twin dagger style as taught to him by the Daggerspell Guardians allows him to attack swiftly and deftly.  With a quick juke by the rogue plus the odd arrival of an unknown lizardfolk behind him, the poison dusk guard gets confused and Rogan's knife stabs him in the stomach almost immediately.  The lizard's eyes widen and he drops to the ground.

(Attack Dagger on L4: AC 15 flatfoot + 2 undergrowth = *17* / Conceal 1d5 [4] *hit*: [15] + 6 + 2 flank = *23* *hit* / [3] + [12] sa = *15* damage *dead*)

The Guardian immediately turns to his left and steps forward to engage the second lizardfolk with his off-hand attack... but the undergrowth makes for uneven footing and his swing doesn't come close.  (5' step to G12)

(Attack Dagger on L2: AC 15 flatfoot + 2 undergrowth = *17* / Conceal 1d5 [2] *hit*: [4] + 6 = *10* *miss*)

In the midst of this combat... one of the first real ones she's ever had in her life... Jina drops low for a moment, poised as if to pounce.  Her eyes lock with the reptilian gaze of the closest lizard, flashing a taunting challenge to the creature as she darts through the undergrowth and closes the distance. (5' step to J9)

One blade slashes out unnervingly towards the lizard's face as the other drops into an underhanded thrust.  Her first shot gets dodged at the last second, but her underhanded thrust comes up and stabs the lizard in his thigh.  She sees the creature open his mouth to yelp in surprise, then sees the lizard's reaction to the fact that he heard no sounds coming from himself or her whatsoever.

(Attack Thinblade on L6: AC 15 flatfoot + 2 undergrowth = *17* / Conceal 1d5 [5] *hit*: [7] + 8 + 1 bless = *16* *miss*)

(Attack Lightblade on L6: AC 15 flatfoot + 2 undergrowth = *17* / Conceal 1d5 [5] *hit*: [14] + 8 + 1 bless = *23* *hit*  / [5] + 3 = *8* damage *hurt*)

Horatio moves forward through the underbrush and knows he'd never be able to reach any of the lizardfolk even if he charged.  He sees that three of the lizards (all of which wield longbows) will be unengaged with the group.  Rather than see his firends get peppered with arrows, he shuffles himself forward (Move action to O10), then chants a prayer and a giant wall of wind springs up between the three lizards and the party.  This will stop any arrow shots the lizards might try and take.

(Cast _Wind Wall_: 50' long / 25' high: duration 5 rounds)

The lizardman to the north takes in a deep breath and the blows hard into his reed whistle (Move action) to call for reinforcements... and is incredibly shocked when he hears no noise.  Those who might be looking in his direction would see him start speaking to himself in shock, then react to the fact that his voice is making no noise either.  He whips his head back and forth wondering what is going on, then immediately ducks down to hide himself in the undergrowth before possibly moving off.  (Hide check: [11] + 18 = *30*)

Khalia moves up a bit, unwilling to fire into melee in anything less than a dire emergency.  And with Horatio's _Wind Wall_ blocking any return fire on the western lizards as well... she ponders her next action.  (Move action to O9)

Ari charges forward as fast as he can go, his dark companion Onyx right at his heels.  He sees Jina make the lizard stumble with the stab to his leg, and the hunter adjusts his attack to maximize the impact.  With his sword gripped in two hands, he brings it down across the lizard's chest... and cleaves the creature almost in half. 

(Attack Longsword: AC 15 flatfoot + 2 undergrowth - 2 companion = *15* / Conceal 1d5 [3] *hit*: [19] + 8 + 1 bless + 2 charge = 30 *hit* / Confirm [10] + 8 + 1 bless + 2 charge = 22 *crit* / [2] + 5 + [4] + 5 = *16* damage *dead*)

With Rogan killing the lizardfolk between them, Aern decides to continue to assist the rogue.  He begins singing a lovely tale, meant to inspire the courage of all his compatriots that can hear him. (Standard action: Inspire Courage +2)  He then moves around the tree to get on the other side in hopes of flanking Rogan's new target, but the underbrush slows him down just enough that he can only reach the road.  (Move action to D10)

With two of their number down, and one of them ducked off into the underbrush, the remaining three react almost on instinct.  The one facing Rogan drops his longbow to the ground, and in desperation throws himself at the rogue.  He tries to rake at him with his claws and bite him... all of which prove fruitless against the well-armored foe.

(Attack Claw on Rogan: AC 18 + 2 undergrowth = *20* / Conceal 1d5 [4] *hit*: [9] + 4 = *13* *miss*)

(Attack Claw on Rogan: AC 18 + 2 undergrowth = *20* / Conceal 1d5 [1] *miss*)

(Attack Bite on Rogan: AC 18 + 2 undergrowth = *20* / Conceal 1d5 [4] *hit*: [8] + 2 = *10* *miss*)

The other two lizardfolk further off to the west try and fire their longbows at Khalia and Horatio... but having not ever experienced a _Wind Wall_ before, are amazed when their arrows go flying off in wild directions when they hit it.  (Attack Longbow: automatic *miss*) The two immediately decide to use the cover to their advantage and they duck down into the cover to hide and move around.

(Hide check L3: [12] + 15 - 20 sniping = *7*)
(Hide check L5: [17] + 15 - 20 sniping = *12*)

Jango sees all that is happening around him and has to decide what his next action is.  Only one living lizard is in plain sight... the other three would require a bit of spotting to see if he could find them in the brush.





[/sblock]

Jango has his final action of Round 1, then we move onto Round 2.  Mista Collins inquired about it, but as you've no doubt noticed... I'll do all the rolls as needed.  Saves time, and plus I just hate having to keep going to Invisible Castle.  

Please post actions for Round 2.  Based on the movement of the _Silence_ fields in Round 1, Aern, Rogan, Khalia, Horatio, and Jango will all gain +2 to hit and damage because of Aern's Inspire Courage.  Also, you can see the Hide checks of the three remaining lizardfolk.  Please write in your post if you are attempting to Spot either group and then attacking them, and I'll be rolling to see if you indeed Spot them before checking making attack rolls.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2007)

To gives a chance to Rogan to go after the lizardfolk with the whistle, Jango moves foward and then cast a Magic Missile at the lizard threatning him.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Move action: Move to O11
Standard action: Cast an Magic Missile, empowered by his prophetic Favor, at L2[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 25, 2007)

Rogan gives the lizardfolk who failed to hit him a smile as he counter-attacks with both daggers.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 25, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Mista Collin]







			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Rogan gives the lizardfolk who failed to hit him a smile as he counter-attacks with both daggers.




Note that this lizard will recieve an Empowered Magic Missile before your action. That might kill him, so what would you do if he dies?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 1 (End)*

Jango moves forward as much as he can through the undergrowth (Move action to O11), then sends three small spheres of force out from his hand.  The glow from these missiles are more intense than normal as Jango has infused them with the power of the dragons.  They fly through the air at high speed and slam silently into the poison dusk lizardfolk engaged in melee with Rogan.  The rogue sees the creature's eyes roll back in immense pain, and then it staggers back and drops to one knee.

(Cast Empowered _Magic Missile_: [2] + 1 empower + [2] + 1 empower + [3] + 1 empower + 3 = *13* damage *gravely hurt*)


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 26, 2007)

Noting how the other Lizardmen disapeared Aern decided to follow suit and change the color of his skin to match his surroundings.  Though the song did not stop.  Aerndel drifted off the path and into the forest in hopes to assist Rogan again as his help seemed to distract his opponent enough for Rogan to really make the simple attack count.

ooc: Standard action to use his shapechange and move into position.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 26, 2007)

Khalia's going to continue to play observer for this battle; if someone is injured, that will probably change.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 26, 2007)

Jango will move foward (to M9, as long as he is outside a zone of silence). He will cast a magic missile at the first lizardfolk he see. If there is many in sight, he will take a wounded one. If none are in sight, he will ready his action and as soson as one appear, he will cast his spell.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 26, 2007)

Ari curses. Three of lizards had vanished, and not a one amongst them had the area artillery of his native Aundair. He'd leave the last of the known living to rest, it was his turn to flush out some prey.

OOC: Move to C8; Spot check.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 26, 2007)

Caught up in the rush of the battle, Jina breaks away from the lizard as she sees Ari cleave into it and realizes that it must surely be done for. She makes for the archers' position, concerned that - whistle or no whistle - they might start calling for help if they were given the opportunity. 

 As soon as she starts moving she realizes that she can no longer see them, but she carries on anyway. They can't have got far. She strains her eyes, trying to make them out, but reasoning also that even if she can't then the aura of Silence around her should be enough to stop them calling out.

 [sblock=OOC] Spot Check at +1 to sight one or other of the archers as she makes for their position.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 27, 2007)

The group sees all three lizardfolk not currently engaged in battle duck down and behind the large trees in the area.  With their attempts to hide, the expanse of undergrowth, and the dimness of the night sky, it is difficult for everyone to get a bead on them.  Hopefully they haven't moved too far away.

[sblock=Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 2]
*Initiative Order:*
23 Rogan
17 Jina
17 Horatio
16 Lizard L1
13 Khalia
12 Ari
12 Aern
6 Lizards L2, L3, L5
5 Jango

Inspire Courage: Rogan, Aern, Horatio, Khalia, Jango: +2 to hit & damage
Bless: Jina, Horatio, Khalia, Ari, Aern: +1 to hit & saves vs. fear


**********

Rogan gives the lizardfolk who failed to hit him a smile as he counter-attacks with both daggers, not bothering to wait for Aern to arrive to help flank.  The first swing catches on a bush and misses, but the second one finds purchase and the lizardfolk gurgles once and then drops.

(Attack Dagger on L2: AC 17 + 2 undergrowth = *19* / Conceal 1d5 [1] *miss*)

(Attack Dagger on L2: AC 17 + 2 undergrowth = *19* / Conceal 1d5 [5] *hit*: [12] + 6 + 2 courage = *20* *hit* / [3] = *3* damage *dead*)

The rogue steps over the body to move closer to where the other enemies used to be.  (5' step to G11)

Jina sees the hexblade hunter drop the lizard next to her, and she immediately turns to try and find any of the other ones.  She does manage to spot the one that was directly across from her, his rear end sticking out a bit from behind the tree.  (Spot check: [9] + 1  = *10* *success for L3 only*)   She immediately charges across the trail at him with her thinblade poised and catches the creature in his abdomen with a critical success!  The speed of her thrust goes right through the creature, and he drops easily and silently.

(Attack Thinblade on L3: AC 17 + 2 undergrowth = *19* / Conceal 1d5 [3] *hit*: [19] + 10 + 1 bless + 2 charge = *27* *hit* / Confirm [9] + 10 + 1 bless + 2 charge = *22* *crit* / [6] + 4 + [2] + 4 = *16* damage *dead*)

Horatio sprints across the field, intending to move around his Wind Wall.  But with the heavy wind blowing the bushes, branches and leaves all over the place, he is unable to see any of the lizardfolk who tried to hide.  

(Double Move action to O5)  (Spot check: [1] + 3  = *4* *failure*)

The lizardman to the north has ducked somewhere into the bushes and with the silenced area around him, the group cannot tell where he is or if he's moving.  You do luck out in that wherever he is, he hasn't been able to use the signal whistle yet.  Either he's still within the silenced area, or he's just not using it for some reason.

Khalia stays where she is, but keeps her eyes peeled for any of the lizardfolk that tried to hide.  She glances by the far west tree and through the windy, waving limbs and leaves, she not only sees Jina attack and kill one of the lizards, she sees the other one standing next to him.  She immediately calls out where that second one is.

(Spot check: [13] + 2  = *15* *success for L3/L5 only*)

Ari and Onyx see Jina scamper off westerly to deal with the two lizards that he sees are still over there, and he knows that where she goes, her Silenced area will go too.  Thus he decides to take care of the one to the north who not only had a whistle out, but was inside an unmoving silence bubble.  He hops onto the trail and moves forward with his companion trailing behind... but his keen hunter eyes are still unable to spot the lizardfolk within the bushes.

(Spot check: [16] + 0  = *16* *success for L3/L5 only*)

With the death of the lizardfolk at Rogan's hands, Aern realizes that all that remains is to find the missing ones.  He turns around and sees the two lizardfolk over by Jina, but can't spot the one with the whistle.  (Spot check: [12] + 0  = *12* *success for L3/L5 only*)  With action all happening around him and no need to help Rogan to flank anymore, he decides on his next action.

As he watches his compatriot get struck down right before his eyes by the young elf girl as well as become completely perplexed why the loud rushing sound of the wind has ceased, the lizardman realizes it's time to defend himself.  He immediately drops his longbow and pulls a longsword off his belt.  (Move action)  His mouth makes the motions of a battle shout, and catches the girl lightly across her arm.

(Attack Longsword on Gina: AC 21 + 2 undergrowth - 2 charge = *21* / Conceal 1d5 [2] *hit*: [17] + 5 = *22* *hit* / [2] + 1 = *3* damage *lightly hurt*)

Jango tries to move through the underbrush, but realizes it isn't as easy as he first thought.  He looks in the direction Khalia points to find the lizardman in battle with Jina, and he cuts across and behind her to give him the best angle in which to fire another set of force missiles.  (Move action to Q10)  He motions and mutters and then like last time, three energy balls fly out towards the lizard behind the tree, nailing him from behind and killing him instantly.

(Cast Empowered _Magic Missile_: [1] + 1 empower + [4] + 2 empower + [4] + 2 empower + 3 = *17* damage *dead*)  

With all the lizards dead except for the one that had the all-important whistle... the group immediately goes in search for the elusive one in the bushes.






[/sblock]

Aern still has his Round 2 action to decide on, since his original idea of flanking the lizardfolk was not necessary.  The others can all decide what they want to do and where they move in Round 3 in hopes of finding the remaining lizardfolk with the whistle.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 27, 2007)

Jango will move in direction of the road and ready again a magic missile to shoot at the last lizardfolk as soon as he get it in sight.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spell left: 6/5/5[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Jul 27, 2007)

Khalia will move out to the path, and then go in the direction she last saw the remainng lizardfolk, trying to locate him.


----------



## Unkabear (Jul 27, 2007)

Aern stopps singing and rushes at a low crouch toward the underbrush (enter underbrush at E6 or so and swing wide and around north) in an attempt to find the missing Lizardfolk while he still looked like one.  Doing his best to hide he skulks into the underbrush and into the unmoving area of silence


[sblock=ooc] While looking a Poison Dusk Aern is looking for the other one even if he stumbles over the creature, at the moment in the silence he will be using his 15 disguise and his 9 bluff to convince the hiding Poison Dusk that he is an ally.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Jul 28, 2007)

Jina is flushed with success and the adrenaline still pumping around her veins, but the actions of her companion soon make her realize that one of the Lizards must still be unfound. She follows after them, squinting vainly into the jungle.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 28, 2007)

With no surviving lizardfolk in site, Rogan moves and scans the area the best he can with his companions in hopes of stopping an alarm from being raised.

[sblock=ooc]Move north on the trail and attempt to spot the remaining lizardfolk. If Rogan spots him and has a chance, he will throw one of his daggers.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 2 (End)*

Aern crosses off the trail back into the underbrush and begins hiding and moving northward.  Having not spotted the one with the whistle, he hopes that he can find him before the creature moves out of the silenced area.

[sblock=Encounter A2 - Jungle Attack: Round 3]
*Initiative Order:*
23 Rogan
17 Jina
17 Horatio
16 Lizard L1
13 Khalia
12 Ari
12 Aern
5 Jango

Inspire Courage: Rogan, Aern, Horatio, Khalia, Jango: +2 to hit & damage
Bless: Jina, Horatio, Khalia, Ari, Aern: +1 to hit & saves vs. fear


**********

Rogan, Jina, and Horatio all move northward in hopes of seeing the remaining lizardman amongst the bushes.  However, the one thing that poison dusk lizardfolk are good at is hiding.  Their skin color makes a natural camoflauge, and they are small and nimble enough to get below the brushline and move through it without notice.  As a result, the three of them do not find the creature before his incessant blowing of the whistle as he keeps moving away finally pays off.  

(Spot check Rogan: [6] + 5  = *11* *failure*)
(Spot check Jina: [9] + 1  = *10* *failure*)
(Spot check Horatio: [14] + 3  = *17* *failure*)

***FFFWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEE!!!***

The tone is loud and shrill, and for those who would take the time to analyze the sound (like the bard), would know that yes, the sound is loud enough probably to travel up to the huts and temple.  Now whether the sound produced is a specific pitch or whether it's encoded with more information other than "I'm signaling you." is unknown.

What is known NOW, however, is the creature's location.  As all seven party members converge on the sound, he is easily taken down.  The whistle is knocked from his lips, the attacks to subdue him begin, and unless someone takes the time to yell at the others to not kill the lizardfolk for questioning, he is quickly killed.[/sblock]

The party stands on the trail looking up to the north.  If blackscales or other poison dusks are coming this way to investigate, they will probably be here in a few minutes.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 30, 2007)

"Take it alive!" Ari whispers urgently "Take it alive so it can send the counter signal!" Thinking fast, he looks at the others. He continues to speak in soft, hurried tones. "Either we cow, charm, or compel it to send a counter signal, or we set up a quick ambush. If someone has some illusions to trick the onslaught that their fellows are okay and the 'invaders' are dead, we can try that. Otherwise, come up with a better plan quick!"


----------



## Velmont (Jul 30, 2007)

Jango arrives, too late to stop the whistle. "If we want to ambush, we should head oward the huts a bit further and hide in the bush there. It would be better to intercept the reinforcement before they found the bodies."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jul 31, 2007)

Rogan is pleased to find out that the party has the same intentions as he does; to subdue the remaining lizardfolk and question him. "An ambush might be needed, but first let us find out what we can."

Turning to the subdued lizardfolk, Rogan becomes very serious and begins to speak to the creatures in his native tongue, motions to Aern, and then speaks a few more words to the captive before watching his reaction. [sblock=draconic]"Now, we know you just raised an alarm. As you noticed, we have no issue with killing you here and now. If you want to live, I recommend you send the signal letting them know it was a false alarm. My friend here," Rogan says as he nods to the disguised Aern. "will let us know if you send what it is I ask of you. If you fail to please me and the rest of my companions, you will end up like the others."[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]Rogan is trying to reason with the lizardfolk (Diplomacy +16) and will pay close attention to how he reacts (Sense Motive +6). If it appears he is sending another warning, Rogan will inform the others.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 1, 2007)

The remaining lizardfolk lies on the ground on his back, weapons removed, and Ari Osten the monster hunter standing over him with one foot squarely on his chest.  As Rogan looks down at him, he can see the hatred within the lizard's eyes, and he knows that this will not be an easy thing.  This is especially true when the lizardman sees a fellow poison dusk supposedly working with the group (Aern in disguise), and the lizard shouts an obscenity at Aern and spits at him.  Ari then grinds his heel into his chest and the guard yelps in pain.  (Current Attitude: Hostile)

Rogan begins talking in draconic, and he watches carefully to see the creature's reaction.


			
				Rogan said:
			
		

> "Now, we know you just raised an alarm. As you noticed, we have no issue with killing you here and now. If you want to live, I recommend you send the signal letting them know it was a false alarm. My friend here will let us know if you send what it is I ask of you. If you fail to please me and the rest of my companions, you will end up like the others."



The rogue's careful comments and unthreatening manner have a slight effect.  The lizard no longer looks like he's ready to bite Ari's foot off and try and make a run for it, but he also is nowhere near ready to help the group out.  (Diplomacy check: [5] + 16 = *21* *attitude changed to Unfriendly*)

However... when Ari leans even harder down on the foot that is on the lizard's chest... causing the creature to lose breath and begin gasping for air... the resolve he has begins to melt away with each second of asphixiation.  (Opposed check:  Lizard modified level check: [7] + 4 hitdice + 1 wis = *12* / Ari Intimidate check: [11] + 11 = *22* *Intimidate successful*)

The creature starts waving his arms in desperation, and after a couple seconds the hexer releases most of the pressure off his foot.  The lizard begins gasping and coughing and trying to get air back into his lungs.  When Rogan hands him the whistle, he takes it tentatively and chokes out some words in draconic.

"No signal for 'false alarm'... all alarms treated as real.  Several others will come."   Rogan's eyes narrow and he is about to open his mouth to say something, but the lizard quickly continues.  "But I can signal 'all clear'!  Not same as 'false alarm', but probably only one will come to check rather than many.  I signal 'all clear', yes?"

With a nod from the group, the lizardfolk blows into the whistle a couple of notes.  Loooking over at Aern, the disguised changeling nods that he believes the signal was a proper one.  (Bardic Knowledge check TN 20: [17] + 5 level + 2 int = 24 *success*)

The group now hopefully has only one other guard coming to check on the patrol, plus this one remaining lizardfolk still lying on the ground.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 1, 2007)

"That will buy us time, but they will probably be on there guards until they receive there report, so things will get harder from now. We stop the coming guard and then we will have to move quickly." tells Jango.


----------



## jkason (Aug 1, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

[sblock=OOC]I'm assuming Khalia dismissed the Silence on Jina so she can take part in the interrogation.[/sblock]

"We should find out if the new scout will have another whistle," the armor-clad priest suggests. "Depending on how long it takes them to get here, we might still be able to make use of Ari's weapon to mute them, especially if Aern takes his time in replicating our new friend," here Donovan nods his head toward the prone lizardfolk. 

"If we have a way to bind and gag this one, I say we do it. And make sure his compatriot's bodies are well below the brushline."

Here the battle-scarred man frowns a moment. "If the lizard signalled all-clear, there might be an expectation of a body for whatever they've killed. Should one of us play dead to help draw in whatever scout appears?"


----------



## Autumn (Aug 1, 2007)

Jina hangs back until sound returns to her, guessing that it wouldn't be terribly helpful to walk up and stop the conversation dead. 

 Once the spell's effect has faded or been dismissed she'll join the others, ready to take her part in whatever comes next. She can guess that the alarm has been sounded, but having not heard a word of what came after that she's somewhat in the dark as to the exact circumstances.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 2, 2007)

Ari quickly whispers the situation. "The rest of you hide the bodies. I'll be the decoy." He looks to the disguised Aern. "Think you can fake a truss up of me once you emulate him?"


----------



## drothgery (Aug 2, 2007)

Dismissing the _Silence_ spell on Jina, as the reinforcements will likely arrive after it had worn off anyway, Khalia makes her way up to the conversation.

"I should think anything we can do get them to come to us in smaller groups would be a good thing." The Archivist said.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 2, 2007)

"Thank you. We appreciate it." Rogan says as he takes the whistle from the captive lizardfolk and tosses it to the disguised Aern. "This might make the disguise more believable. Once the bodies are hidden, I will hide myself within a few paces so I can help you strike quickly. Too bad you don't speak Draconic Aern, we could have you go back and give a false report." Hurrying to hide a body, Rogan finds a spot to hide not too far from where Aern and Ari will be.

Drawing his shortbow and knocking an arrow, he waits until the Lizardfolk closer to Aern.

[sblock=ooc]Rogan will attempt to hide within 25' of wherever Aern and Ari are going to position themselves. He will fire an arrow right before the ambush is set (as to make sure he isn't firing into melee).

Is this the plan?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 2, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari quickly whispers the situation. "The rest of you hide the bodies. I'll be the decoy." He looks to the disguised Aern. "Think you can fake a truss up of me once you emulate him?"




Donovan clanks his way over to the hexblade. 

"I might as well glow in the dark for as well as I hide," he says. "I'll join you in the hotseat. Might make the call to alarm seem more plausible, as well, if there's more than one of us."

[sblock=OOC]Seriously, -4 Hide might as well have Donovan wearing a neon sign. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 2, 2007)

The party grabs the dead bodies of the other five poison dusks and drags them off into the underbrush.  They also tie up the remaining living one, stuff a rag in it's mouth to keep it silent, and then deposit him off the trail as well.

Aern does a fairly good job of changing his appearance to match the lizard they trussed up, (Disguise check: [9] + 15 = *24*), and he slips the whistle around his neck and stands in the middle of the trail.  Horatio and Ari both lie down on the edges of the trail to give the appearance of a victorious fight, while Jina, Jango, Rogan, and Khalia move off into the brush to hide, giving each of them a good view of Aern and the two "corpses".

After a few minutes, from further up the trail the group hears (but only Rogan, Khalia and Jango understand) a voice call out.

[sblock=Rogan, Khalia & Jango: ]In draconic, the two of you hear:
"Szerlich!  What you got?  Did those Cold Sun wimps come back and get snotty?"  [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 2, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> After a few minutes, from further up the trail the group hears (but only Rogan and Jango understand) a voice call out.




OOC: If they're speaking Draconic, like most lizardfolk, Khalia understands it just fine.


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 3, 2007)

Aerndel kneels and prays and changes into a good similarity of the remaining living Poison Dusk Lizardfolk.  At the approaching Lizardfolk’s query Aern shook his head and waved him over, leaning down toward the “tied up” Ari & Donovan.


----------



## jkason (Aug 3, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan does his best to keep his breathing shallow, knowing his breastplate should mask the fact that he's breathing if he can do so. He listens intently, trusting to his companions to signal when it's time to rise and fight.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 3, 2007)

Jango will wait to see the coming lizardfolk. Once he is sure to have all teh lizardfolk in sight, he will cast a scorching ray, using the kybear shard to empower it and strike the toughest lizardfolk before he spots the group.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 3, 2007)

The group heard the voice just a few seconds ago drifting in through the trees... mainly a series of clicks and hisses.  Being fluent in draconic, Rogan, Jango and Khalia understood what was said, but no return answer has been given.  The group awaits the lizard's arrival when the voice is heard again a little bit louder and closer through the trees.

[sblock=Rogan, Khalia & Jango: ]In the draconic tongue:
"Hey!!!  Szerlich!!!  Hey!!!  You there?!?  What's going on?!?" [/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 4, 2007)

[sblock=OOC] Jina speaks Draconic too. Misspent youth spying on Lizards. [/sblock]


  Jina can't help but want to attempt a reply in imitation of how she imagines the fallen Lizard must have sounded. Obviously it's a terrible idea, but it seems somehow so tempting. She bites her lip, fighting off a giggling fit at the thought of it.

 Luckily she's largely successful and she stays hidden, waiting to spring into action when the time is right.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 4, 2007)

Khalia waited. If her knowledge or skills were needed, she was sure the situation would make it apparent. For now, though, she was hoping to avoid notice.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 4, 2007)

Wishing he was able to make a response in imitation of Szerlich, Rogan patiently waits with his bow drawn until he can spot the approaching Lizardfolk.

[sblock=ooc]In relationship to where Aern and the captives are, and where we are situated, where is the lizardfolk approaching from?[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 6, 2007)

With nothing but the sounds of the jungle to be heard... the group waits.  It was figured by some of the party that the strain of the shout they heard, and the volume at which the shout arrived, that the lizard that was calling out for Szerlich was probably only about 100 feet away or so to the north, coming down from the direction of the temple.

However, in the next few moments when they'd expect the sounds of footsteps to start being heard... there is nothing.

[sblock=Ari: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [15] + 0 = *15* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aern: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [7] + 4 = *11* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Horatio: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [15] + 3 = *18* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Jango: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [10] + 4 = *14* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Jina: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [8] + 1 = *9* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock]
[sblock=Khalia: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [4] + 2 = *6* *failure*)

You hear nothing but the sounds of the jungle.[/sblock] 
[sblock=Rogan: ] (Listen check: TN 20 / [17] + 5 = *22* *success*)

After the second call out from the lizards to the north garnered no response... the footsteps coming your way stopped.  Your strain to listen, and just barely hear some mumbling in draconic between what you gather to be at least two lizardfolk.  It is very hard to hear them due to their low volume and the noise pollution of the surrounding jungle, but you think you catch the words "response", "where", "problem", "check" and "back".[/sblock]

The Temple is to the north at least a three to five minute walk you would guess (if not a bit farther).  The voice of the lizardfolk came from this direction at least 100 plus feet away.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 6, 2007)

Standing up a bit and using the tree for cover from the north, Rogan looks to his companions. Pointing to his chest to signal himself, he then points to his ear and then holds up two fingers. After that he has a look of puzzlement on his face.


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 7, 2007)

Aern is getting less and less comfortable with this plan by the moment.  His eyebrows furrow as he hears nothing.  But with no better plan Aern continues in his roll.


[sblock=ooc]ooc bluff 9 for all its worth[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 7, 2007)

The group looks to the north as another shout occurs in the hissing and clicking language only a few of you understand.  However, you can all tell it's closer this time.

[sblock=Draconic speakers: ] "Szerlich!!!  SZERLICH!!!  Where are you?!?  What's going on?!?" [/sblock]

Soon, a single, very large lizardfolk with black scales appears on the trail walking your way.  Compared to the poison dusk that Aern is immitating, or even the regular ones you met on the way here... this blackscale lizardfolk is much larger... at least nine feet tall or so, and just as broad.  He carries a huge spiked club in his hand and moves quickly.  When he sees the disguised Aern standing in the path, he noticeably relaxes a bit... but then he sees the two humans lying on the ground at his feet and his grip on the club tightens.  He stops short, staying about 30 feet away from Aern, and then calls out to him.  (Blackscale lizardfolk stands at B10)

[sblock=Draconic speakers: ] "Szerlich, what happened here?  Where are the rest of you?  Who are they?" [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 7, 2007)

Ari continues where his sits, but tries to get the gist of what is going on (Sense Motive).


----------



## Velmont (Aug 7, 2007)

Jango ready his spell, if the lizardfolk do any offensive action, if he flee or get out a whistle, he will burn it with a scorching ray empowered with his khyber shard, but until that moment, he will wait, in case the lizardfolk wouldn't be alone.


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan feels his heart speed up as he hears the lizardfolk so close. Despite his body's clear readiness to engage a threat, he forces himself to continue his ruse of unconsciousness until he hears a clear signal from the others that they're dropping the act.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 8, 2007)

Khalia listens and watches, ready to heal anyone in need or strike out with an offensive spell if necessary.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2007)

The blackscale stares at the disguised Aern, who tries waving the lizardfolk guard over to join him in examining the two "corpses" lying on the trail.  However, having remained completely silent and never responding to the numerous verbal questions the blackscale had asked, plus the complete absence of the other guards in the area after a supposed victorious battle... the blackscale's eyes narrow and he begins backing up the trail from whence he came.  (Aern Bluff check: [8] + 9 = 17)(Lizard Sense Motive check: [12] - 2cha + 10bluffhardtobelieve = 20 *success*)

[sblock= Draconic speakers: ] "If any more of you maggots are out there... you better answer me... or get Szerlich's mouth to start working!" [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 9, 2007)

Seeing that the second lizardfolk Rogan seems to have percieved doesn't show up and that one is about to flee, Jango shows up himself, one hand playing with ground mica and teh other playing with his shard.

[SBLOCK=Draconic]"You have enough arrows pointing in your direction to make enough hole in your skin to be unable to recognize you if your friends would come. Not coutning I can burn you alive too. I won't repeat myself twice, where is your friend, you were not alone a moment ago."[/SBLOCK] tells Jango with authority.

"Stay hidden, attack if he flee or become aggresive."

[SBLOCK=OOC]If there is any social roll to do to make the lizardfolk obey, Jango will spend an action dice for that roll.

If Jango can ready an action, if the lizardfolk[/SBLOCK]


----------



## jkason (Aug 9, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Hearing Jango's voice, Donovan "comes to life." He wishes he spoke the creature's language, but there's nothing for that now. As he readies his crossbow, he also keeps the pattern for calling silence in mind, ready to cast it on the lizardfolk if another whistle appears.

"Guess the jig's up, then?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 9, 2007)

With the lizardfolk's attention on Jango and the failed decoys, Rogan uses the brush as cover as he quietly tries to sneak in behind the creature.

[sblock=ooc]Hide and Move Silent +10.

Rogan is trying to get behind back pedaling lizardfolk. If it seems he is going to flee muchfaster, Roganwill fire his bow. +6 ranged.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 10, 2007)

The blackscale sees the elf pop up from behind one of the trees and threaten him.  He starts to guffah a bit as he continues walking backwards, but his chuckling stops when he sees the cleric stand up from the trail, the rope "binds" falling away.

He immediately turns around to head back north, and runs face to face with Rogan... who had stepped out further up the trail.  Rogan holds his bow at arm's length, a long, sharp arrow nocked and aimed at the lizard's throat.  The blackscale's yellow eyes narrow upon it, then the realization of Jango's threat about a host of arrows pointed at him seems to be real.  He drops his spiked club to the ground, and backs away from Rogan with his hands away from his body... back towards where Aern, Horatio, and Ari are.

He says in draconic (which gets translated so everyone can understand) "I don't know what you want... but you won't stay unnoticed.  Others are heading back now to notify all the rest."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 10, 2007)

"Horatio, Ari, bound him and gag him... and we might knock him out too to make sure he doesn't bother us. A group will be there soon, we need to set up a trap, i suggest to do it just a further down the road. The ones who was with him would expect to see something further down the road, not up. We might be able to surprise them and take some of them down. Our best chance is to take them down by wave, going for teh temple now would be too dangerous for us." suggests Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2007)

Ari stands, the ruse discarded, and assists in pacifying the blackscale and discarding its weapons. "You really need to learn their language," he says offhandly to Aern. When they are done with the latest prisoner, Ari prepares to job up north through the brush. "Aern, you can at least look like this big brute to through them off? We'll set up another pincer, with a few of us on both sides." He turns to Khalia. "Keep another _silence_ ready if one of those little buggers appears."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 10, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> He turns to Khalia. "Keep another _silence_ ready if one of those little buggers appears."




"I still have one prepared," She says, stepping out of her hiding spot, crossbow in hand.

[sblock=Draconic]
"I should think someone who is quite surrounded would refrain from making threats." Khalia said. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 10, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Horatio, Ari, bound him and gag him




Donovan nods. "My thick fingers aren't well-suited to knots, so I'll leave the rope to you, Ari," he says, instead tearing a small strip from the bottom of his cloak to make a gag with.

"If you're taking on this one's appearance, Aern, it might do for you to carry his weapon, as well."


----------



## Autumn (Aug 10, 2007)

"Let me," Jina says with breezy confidence as she steps out from the foliage and produces a rope from her pack. Her air of bravado is somewhat feigned - the situation is far from ideal. But there's certainly a part of her that's really getting a kick out of this, and she lets that part come to the surface. 

 Besides, as far as ropes go, she really does know what she's doing. Her slim, deft fingers work fast as she expertly trusses up the hulking Lizard. The knots are good; her only concern is whether the rope itself would hold if the brute really wanted to tear it. 

 [sblock=OOC]Use Rope +13. Take 10 for an Escape Artist DC of 33.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 10, 2007)

Wishing he weren't the one to put a rain on everyone's parade, Rogan does anyway. "I really don't think the lizardfolk meant more are coming for us. He was telling us that the others are being warned. I heard multiple voices before he approached," Rogan says indicating the tied up blackscale. "There were at least two. If this one doesn't return, they will know something happened. If he does return, he will tell them we are out here. Either way, we have lost the element of surprise."


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 10, 2007)

Aern nods with Rogans words.  "He is correct.  I heard two voices" Though I didn't know what they were saying. "The need to speak Draconic has never arisen before.  Though I am feeling an itch to learn it now." Aern looks at the larger Lizardfolk and began to pray, changing his visage once again.  "I believe that if I instead lay in the road and play bait this time it would be more beneficial than my inability to speak the language to back up this body."



ooc Disguise 15 & Bluff 9


----------



## jkason (Aug 13, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Unkabear said:
			
		

> Aern nods with Rogans words.  "He is correct.  I heard two voices" Though I didn't know what they were saying. "The need to speak Draconic has never arisen before.  Though I am feeling an itch to learn it now." Aern looks at the larger Lizardfolk and began to pray, changing his visage once again.  "I believe that if I instead lay in the road and play bait this time it would be more beneficial than my inability to speak the language to back up this body."




"If we want to move this party further up, you could stumble as though wounded," Donovan suggests. "Perhaps if we slopped some of this spare lizardfolk blood on your throat? If indeed this one was meant to report back, we might still have a slim chance of surprise if he comes back unable to speak and leads them where we want. Whatever we decide, I suggest we hurry."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 14, 2007)

As Jina binds the blackscale lizardfolk up, he smirks and hisses out another threat in draconic (dispite Khalia's warning that he probably shouldn't).  "You better hope you have more fleshies on the way... because you're outnumbered easily.  And once Ruchnar returns but I don't appear, the whole temple will go on alert.  And then you'll learn what the descendants of Rhashaak do to those who do not honor them."

The gag is then put into his mouth to shut him up.  When Aern looks at him and thinks about changing his looks to match, he realizes that the blackscale is probably at least nine feet tall.  At most, Aern's shape change could get him to maybe six and a half if he was lucky.  There is no way he could effectively play this blackscale and make it seem believeable.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 14, 2007)

"They are coming back here it seems. A whole tribe can means more than fifty and we are only 7. That means if they all come, we will be over 5 to 1 against us.

For now, our advantage is they don't know what they hit them yet. As long as they don't know what threat is against them, they might do mistake we can use against them.

For now, we have to choose, do we set a trap against Ruchnar and the supports that is ocming or do we fall back and thinks about the new situation?" asks Jango


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 14, 2007)

Aern shakes his head.  "The next group that comes must be dropped.  To a Lizard. Or else we may be faced with overwelming numbers."


----------



## jkason (Aug 14, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When Aern looks at him and thinks about changing his looks to match, he realizes that the blackscale is probably at least nine feet tall.  At most, Aern's shape change could get him to maybe six and a half if he was lucky.  There is no way he could effectively play this blackscale and make it seem believeable.




(OOC: the following assumes Aern shares the above information, of course)

Donovan looks back where the blackscale came from. "What do we suppose they'd do if our Poison Dusk friend came down the trail instead of this lug? We could try the 'injured throat' ruse for an ambush that way, as well, no?"


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2007)

"Injured throat would work, but we need to get moving up the path now if we are doing this." Ari looks expectant of trouble.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 15, 2007)

"Yes, let's get moving." Rogan says as the others prepare. "I still don't think they will send many out here to find us. My thoughts are they will send none at all. They already sent one party to check on the situation and when Ruchnar returns the temple to report without the one we have captured they are going to go on alert."

"It would be foolish for them to send lessen their guard on the temple to check out the threat. For all they know, we could have forty plus out here. They will stay close to their temple and their camps and stay on alert for an attack."


----------



## Velmont (Aug 15, 2007)

"I think they might send a group here. You've listen about what he told when he approach. i think they think they have to do with the lizardfolk we have seen earlier. I doubt they are expecting us. After all, they had a false alarm signal, they will be cautious, not on the path of war... yet."


----------



## jkason (Aug 16, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Injured throat would work, but we need to get moving up the path now if we are doing this." Ari looks expectant of trouble.




Donovan looks to the setting sun. 

"Problem: Aern can take a lizardfolk's form, but not its darkvision. If we fall back on our 'prisoner' ruse, he could carry a light source pretending it's so we won't keep tripping over ourselves. It also helps mark the trail for those sneaking along."

The cleric pulls out a sunrod and bangs it on his armored chest to light it. 

"Now or never, folks. Let's get moving.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 20, 2007)

The two lizardfolk prisoners are quickly knocked out and left tied up in the bushes as the group prepares to get moving.

There are many ways bluffing their way to the temple is not really going to work... but the hope is that the group confuses any potential arrivals just long enough to take them by surprise.  As a result, with Aern disguised as the poison dusk lizardfolk and carrying the sunrod, he leads Ari and Horatio who are playing the part of "prisoners".  Their hands are "tied" in front of them to add to the illusion, but they keep their weapons on them (albeit behind their backs as much as possible).  The other four (Rogan, Jina, Jango, & Khalia) follow along behind in the underbrush as quietly as possible, slightly out of the main circle of light, but close enough to not trip over themselves as they move.

The party moves forward up the trail... and it turns out that Jango's fears are unfounded, they do not run into any other patrols along the way.  When they near the place where he saw the huts, Rogan lets out a low whistle to signal everyone, and the group stops.  The glowing end of the sunrod is quickly put underneath a helm to lessen it's light, and the group quietly decides what to do next.

**********

Rogan moves forward silently to scout up ahead and returns with this information.  The temple area does seem to be on alert... he's seen many pairs of lizardfolk walking patrols around the temple grounds.  Five sets of the 9' blackscales, and two sets of the smaller poison dusks (however, as the poison dusks are more scouts that guards, there might be more in the area actually hiding and ready to go for surprise attacks).  Rogan also sees a large wooden cage, wherein is housed a four-armed, white-furred ape like creature (which Khalia identifies as a girallon).  The girallon does not seem to be very happy to be caged up.

If anyone inside the temple building itself is on alert, they are not making it obvious from anyone on the outside.

Party is located at the P, girallon cage is next to furthest-left hut in the left side bunch.  The patrols are all walking in various circles around the huts and the temple itself.  A more in-depth map with gridlines will be given once it's decided what/where the group is doing first.


----------



## jkason (Aug 20, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When they near the place where he saw the huts, Rogan lets out a low whistle to signal everyone, and the group stops.  The glowing end of the sunrod is quickly put underneath a helm to lessen it's light, and the group quietly decides what to do next.
> 
> **********
> 
> Rogan moves forward silently to scout up ahead and returns with this information.  The temple area does seem to be on alert... he's seen many pairs of lizardfolk walking patrols around the temple grounds.  Five sets of the 9' blackscales, and two sets of the smaller poison dusks (however, as the poison dusks are more scouts that guards, there might be more in the area actually hiding and ready to go for surprise attacks).  Rogan also sees a large wooden cage, wherein is housed a four-armed, white-furred ape like creature (which Khalia identifies as a girallon).  The girallon does not seem to be very happy to be caged up.




"If we're looking for a distraction, that beast seems a good chance. If we let it loose and put ourselves in another aura of silence, we might be able to sneak past while the guards are busy with the hopefully ongoing chaos," Donovan suggest.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 20, 2007)

"Not a bad idea, but how could we open the cage without being detected?" asks Jango. "Also, it would be bad if he ends against us."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 20, 2007)

> "Not a bad idea, but how could we open the cage without being detected?" asks Jango. "Also, it would be bad if he ends against us."



"I may be able to sneak my way to the cage and open it up without being detected," Rogan say in response. "It should buy us sometime and a considerable distraction."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Not a bad idea, but how could we open the cage without being detected?" asks Jango. "Also, it would be bad if he ends against us."




"I know a few things about the girallon that could prove useful should it turn hostile." Khalia said.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2007)

"Anything to distract and turn their attention from us would be a good thing. If we can concentrate them in an area, does anyone have a means of taking out a group and once?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

"Rogan, if you open the cage, you'll be the first one in the Girallon's path of carnage if he decide to go berserk as we hope. What if I fire a magic missile from some cover at the lock of the cage. Less subtle, but they will probably split there force between us and teh Girallon, which mean the Girallon will be free more time and we will have less on us." suggests Jango


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2007)

Ari rubs his temples. "None of you have means of opening it from afar magically?"


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

"I don't think anyone of us is powerfull enough to open a lock from distance with subtility. Some wizard of my power could open the lock with magic, but the caster need to touch the lock to affect it. But a magic missile might damage it" explains Jango "And I have no spell that could wipe out a whole group, but I can blind them with a cloud of glimmering dust. It is not subtle, but invisible target are highligthed and it become almost impossible for them to hide. It could be intersting against poison dusk lizardfolks."


----------



## drothgery (Aug 21, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari rubs his temples. "None of you have means of opening it from afar magically?"




"I have nothing that would accomplish it in my prayerbook, let alone prepared, short of trying to destroy the lock as Jango suggests -- and I think he has better means for that than I." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

"I can possibly melt it. I can burn items with simple ray. Nothing to do with my old mark, one might be enough to melt down a simple lock. Two will be enough for sure." confirm Jango.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jango OOC:  When you think about it more carefully, you pretty much realize that neither your _magic missiles_ nor your _scorching rays_ would be able to break a lock quickly.  (Average locks have a Hardness of 15 and 30 hit points)


----------



## Velmont (Aug 21, 2007)

OOC: Damned

Jango stares a moment at the cage. "Maybe not... I would have more chance to burn the cage then the lock. I think we can forget that idea."


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 21, 2007)

"I still think I'd be best for the job. If the girallon does indeed come after me, I can always flee through some of the lizardfolk ranks and hope they find him more of a threat than I." Rogan says with a tone that makes it seem like he would prefer the girallon not come after him at all.


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 21, 2007)

"If Rogan were to open the lock and make a run for it through the Lizards he would be directing the Gorillion into the path of our enemies.  Though it would expose him to undue hostilities.  He may be able to get into the area and open the lock with stealth...then once the door is open he could run quickly as," He pulls out the whistle "a call goes out for danger.


----------



## jkason (Aug 22, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Unkabear said:
			
		

> "If Rogan were to open the lock and make a run for it through the Lizards he would be directing the Gorillion into the path of our enemies.  Though it would expose him to undue hostilities.




Donovan frowns. "I have a means of keeping others from attacking you, but it doesn't last long, and I need to be able to touch you to make it work. I doubt you could sneak in, let alone pick the lock, before it faded. I can give you minor blessing of the Flame, though."

[sblock=OOC]Poo. Sanctuary has a range of touch and only lasts a few rounds. Guidance, on the other hand, lasts a full minute. +1 to a skill check might be a decent nudge on the Hide / Move Silent or Open Lock checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 24, 2007)

Jina just waits, eying the Girallon with fascination. Detailed tactical planning is not her forté. She's really more for improvisation... so for now she'll exercise all the patience she can, and once there's a plan in place she'll improvise around it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2007)

The party prepares for Rogan to go forward and try and unlock the girallon cage.  Horatio casts Guidance upon him to hopefully make his stealth a bit more secure.  The others quickly try and get themselves into positions to take out the blackscales as quickly as possible.

[sblock=Temple Grounds]Here is the entire map of the temple grounds, each square is five feet.  The five pairs of blackscales are numbers 1-5, and the two pairs of poison dusks are numbered 8-9.  The blackscales have been circling the temple clockwise, whereas the poison dusks have been hanging around their hut complex.

For sake of simplicity, we will assume their current locations on the map are where they will be when Rogan (hopefully) unlocks the girallon cage at the start of Round 0 (the surprise round).

The rest of you are currently at the bottom of the map to the right of the path, but if you want to be elsewhere when Round 0 starts, please let me know approximately where you are.  Bear in mind though that if you try and move elsewhere, the lizardfolk will get spot/listen checks depending on how close you come to them.  So trying to get to a different position is up to you.  Also, if there are any spells or abilities you want to cast/use before Rogan heads off, please let me know of that as well.

Once everyone is all set with where they are and what they have done, I will begin Rogan's stealth and open locks checks.






 [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 24, 2007)

OOC: As Rogan will start to pick the lock, Jango will enter into a prophetic favor. I think he still have his Mage Armor, but if it isn't the case, he will cast it.


----------



## jkason (Aug 24, 2007)

*Brother Donvon, human cleric*

Fearing his armor will give them away, Donovan chooses to stay where he is, readying his crossbow for hopefully stealthy use if necessary.


----------



## Unkabear (Aug 24, 2007)

Aern looked at the others and prepared  to run and sing.  He continued with the visage of the poison dusk with a torn throat.  A bit gory perhaps, but it was the easiest way around his inability to speak.  Though he kept the whistle close at hand, the right whistle at the wrong time could continue to sow confusion in the Lizardmen’s ranks.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2007)

Ari waited in the darkness. When the time was right, he would move forward to make use of the distraction.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 28, 2007)

Moving forward as quietly as possible while reamining hidden in this jungle, Rogan hopes to unlock the cage quickly so that he might not be detected.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 28, 2007)

The party watches as Rogan sneaks forward through the underbrush, amazed at his skill at remaining unseen and silent.  He reaches the cage where the girallon is being held, and immediately the four-armed creature begins hooting and hollering.  Wasting no time, Rogan pulls out his lockpicks and in a manner of seconds gets the lock unclasped.  The girallon charges at him, and he steps to the side, pulling the door wide open... alonging the creature to storm out of the cage and into the main camp are of the huts.  The two blackscales that had been travelling in that direction (Group 4) see the creature rushing forward and immediately raise the alarm.

Knowing that Rogan's action was the signal, the rest of the group makes their first move forward.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 0]
Initiative Order:
16 Jina
15 Ari
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
10 Rogan
10 Khalia
9 Jango
8 Girallon
6 Aern
6 Horatio
3 Blackscales 1-5

All seven pairs of lizardfolk are surprised and get no action this round.  The Girallon's action has already occured on the map (moving out of the cage).  Each of the party gets a half action for the surprise round (Jango I'm ruling you went into Prophetic Favor while Rogan was picking the lock, so you are all set with that).

Because the map is so large (each square is 5'), I'm not bothering to label the grids with letters/numbers, nor keep track of precise movement.  When posting, just describe where you want to move to, or generalize the direction or lizardfolk you are heading towards and we'll approximate it.







[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Aug 28, 2007)

Jango will cast Expeditious Retreat and then move so he stay in the middle of the group.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spell left: 6/4/5 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Aug 28, 2007)

Swirls of silver light gather around Khalia, then burst out from her, settling on her allies and filling them with courage as she speaks a few words in high Draconic.

[sblock=Draconic]
My the Flame make you steadfast.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Cast _Bless_. If she can make a single move to catch Rogan and the rest of the party in a 50' burst, she will.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Aug 28, 2007)

Jina breaks cover and dashes forward as the alarm goes up. She makes for the right hand side of the lizardfolk closest to the Girallon, aiming to cut them off from reinforcements. The groups further over to the east will now have to choose whether to assail her or move past to assist their allies with the rampaging beast. If they take the first option then they'll be divided; if they take the second, she'll be at their backs. 


OOC: Moving towards a position about halfway between groups 4 and 8.


----------



## jkason (Aug 29, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> Jina breaks cover and dashes forward as the alarm goes up. She makes for the right hand side of the lizardfolk closest to the Girallon, aiming to cut them off from reinforcements. The groups further over to the east will now have to choose whether to assail her or move past to assist their allies with the rampaging beast. If they take the first option then they'll be divided; if they take the second, she'll be at their backs.




Remembering the risk the young elf took on the group's behalf in their last encounter, Donovan barrels after her, determined to do what he can to guard her flank.


----------



## Mista Collins (Aug 29, 2007)

Moving among the huts, Rogan takes a quick peak inside in case any lizardfolk are sleeping or attempting to arm themselves. If all is clear inside the first hut, Rogan uses it as cover in his attempts to remain hidden. It is his hopes to surprise any reinforcements that might be coming from the west.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 30, 2007)

Cursing the girl under his breath, Ari still follows cautiously in the jungle. He'll let the big ape and the foolish elf lure out any lurkers before he strikes.

Move in the same direction as Jina, but silently and hidden if possible in the jungle.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 6, 2007)

Once the two blackscales see and hear the girallon charge at them, they raise the alarm and begin shouting that the ape creature has escaped.  Using this as a distraction, the entire party springs into action, hoping to take advantage of whatever timing they might get out of it.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 1]
Initiative Order:
16 Jina
15 Ari
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
10 Rogan
10 Khalia
9 Jango
8 Girallon
6 Aern
6 Horatio
3 Blackscales 1-5

Jina immediately rushes forward through the underbrush, leaving the party behind.  She has no thought to her own personal safety, but instead is thinking mainly tactically about the best way to utilize this situation to her advantage.

Ari curses under his breath at the the young elf's audacity, but also can't help but admire her resolve.  The hunter takes a more measured approach though, and positions himself just off the trail from where expects the poison dusks to the right might be coming towards.

The poison dusk lizardfolk fall right into Ari's trap, as they immediately move in the direction of the alarm along the path.  As soon as the first one walks up to him, Ari leaps out of the bushes and connects with a swing of his sword.  (AoO vs 8 / *hit* 11 dam / seriously hurt)

Rogan checks inside the first hut and sees nothing or no one inside, then moves around the hut to hide behind some crates and out of the brightness of the campfire.  He keeps his eyes peeled for any lizrdfolk coming from the west and sees a pair moving in his direction.

Khalia realizes that there is no way Rogan, Jina or Ari will now benefit from her blessing, but she decides to cast it anyway.  The Silver Flame blesses Jango, Horatio, Aern and herself.  (Cast _Bless_ / +1 to hit & saves)

Jango makes the decision to catch up with his sister by casting a spell to help his speed, then running after her.  (Cast Expeditious Retreat / Move north)

The girallon continues it's charge towards the blackscales and goes barrelling into one of them.  The creature's four arms start wailing away at it, and it's attack succeeds in knocking the first one a bit loopy.  (Charge vs 4 / *hit* 7 damage / hurt)

Aern begins to chant to inspire courage his his compatriots (all of whom can hear him), then moves forward to put himself in line with the poison dusk guards moving across from the east.  He pulls out his short sword in preparation of a fight.

The templar Horatio witnesses the flurry of action across the grounds of the temple and makes the decision to move into the center to assist Jina.  With the girallon there as well, the cleric believes that she will end up being the epicenter of all the activity and he wants to be there to guard her flank.

Finally, the two blackscales by their huts turn to engage the four-armed creature, the two further west move towards the sounds of fighting and go right past where Rogan is hiding... apparently not seeing him behind the crates.  Jina and Horatio see another pair moving towards them down from the north, and everyone knows that there are probably a couple other pairs that are beginning to make their way towards the action.

The two blackscales (Group 4) attack the girallon with their greatclubs.  The one who was hit is unable to find an opening, but the second one whacks the monster in the torso for some light damage. (Attack greatclub *hit* / 13 damage / lightly hurt)

Modifiers for next round:

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless and Inspire Courage) / +2 to damage (Insp. Courage)
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp. Courage)






[/sblock]

The battle now fully engaged, the sounds of weapons and cries of pain echoe out through the jungle.  The next round of melee can begin!


----------



## Velmont (Sep 6, 2007)

Jango moves between Horatio and Ari, feeling ti will be the best place to use his magic. He then cast an empowered magic missile against one of the fresh enemy of Ari


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 6, 2007)

Ducked behind the crates next to the tent, Rogan waits patiently for the two blackscale lizardfolk reinforcements to engage the girallon before coming up behind them into a flanking position.

[sblock=ooc]Rogan holds action until the #5 blackscales get closer (preferably engaged with) the girallon. Hewants them closer to the beast before he attacks. The ideal situation would be them engaged with the girallon and Rogan flanking, making use of his sneak attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2007)

The thrill of combat in his veins, Ari circles around his foe with Onyx doing the same. He quickly strikes at the wounded one, using his dark companion to strike true.

OOC: Onyx will help to gain a -2 AC vs the damaged one. Ari will try to move (5' or more if needbe) to keep from being flanked.


----------



## Unkabear (Sep 7, 2007)

Aern moves forward while singing as quickly as he can as to not be lost to his companions.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 7, 2007)

Khalia moves down the path to about where Jango had been (single move), then looks around for the best shot with her crossbow and takes it (she doesn't have precise shot, so she won't fire into melee unless cover, concealment, or range penalties make that her best option).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Once the ape creature engages the blackscales, all heck breaks loose.  The sounds of swordfighting breaks out all over the place, and the pains and yelps of injuries received echoes through the trees.  The group realizes as battle continues that they have to be very quick about things lest more reinforcements show up.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 2]
Initiative Order:
16 Jina
15 Ari
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
10 Khalia
9 Jango
8 Girallon
6 Aern
6 Horatio
3 Blackscales 1-5
10 Rogan

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless and Inspire Courage) / +2 to damage (Insp. Courage)
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp. Courage)

Jina charges the two blackscales that are defending against the girallon and joins in attacking them.  Her thinblade finds purchase on the one already injured by the ape, and causes the lizard even more pain.  (Charge vs 4 / *hit* 8 damage / hurt)

With two blackscales in front of him, Ari takes a step to the north to prevent the second lizardfolk from getting around him.  Onxy, his dark companion, steps into the position he used to be, and begins snapping it's illusionary jaws at the lizard, creating a distraction.  This plus Aern's singing gives him the courage needed to connect with a strong cut of the longsword, catching the poison dusk in the mid-section and dropping it dead.  (Attack 8 / *hit* 10 damage / dead)

The one remaining poison dusk steps up to Ari and swings with his sword, catching the monster hunter off the legs causing a small amount of blood to spill.  However, his attempt to bite Ari is unsuccessful.  (Attack vs Ari w/longsword / *hit* 4 damage / lightly hurt // Attack vs Ari w/bite / *miss*)

The other two poison dusk lizardfolk see the disguised Aern in front of them, and aparently believe him to be a poison dusk as well (Bluff check / *success*)  They shout to him (understood by those who speak draconic) to join them in helping the attack.  Both of them then charge into the fray against Ari and Onyx, hoping to help the other poison dusk.  Although the first one's attack with his sword is not successful, the second one is able to hit the hexblade.  (Attack vs Ari w/longsword / *hit* 2 damage) 

Khalia rushes up the trail to the action and sees two groups of lizardfolk... one facing Jina and the girallon, the other facing Ari.  She takes a second to determine her options when she notices a pair of blackscales breaking through the trees from the north.  She raises her crossbow and takes aim... pegging one of them right in the chest as he advances.  She can tell that it was a critical hit!  (Attack vs 3 / *crit* 14 damage / hurt)

Jango crosses into the undergrowth, moving to help out Ari.  He chants some command words and suddenly several balls of force spring from his hands and impact onto the body of the poison dusk lizard engaged with the monster hunter.  (Cast _Empower Magic Missile_ vs 8 / *hit* 12 damage / seriously hurt)

With two blackscales in front of him and Jina on the far side to cause distractions, the girallon's claw swings are mighty and deadly.  The first one rakes the injured blackscale to pieces. (Attack vs 4 / *hit* 10 damage / dead)  The second claw attack was meant to hit again but with the body dropping dead, it catches noth but air.  However, it's third and fourth arms grab the second blackscale, and dig deep into his flesh with it's claws, causing a rending attack that completely disembowels the lizard.  (Attack vs 4 / *hit* 8 damage // Attack vs 4 / *hit* 10 damage // Rend attack 17 damage / dead)  It then stares directly into the eyes of the young elf girl that now stands in front of her.

Aern continues to sing inspiration, then moves up to engage the poison dusks so they do not overwhlem Ari.  Although his swing of the short sword does not connect, he had flanked him for Ari's next attack.  (Attack vs 8 / *miss*)

Horatio gets caught trying to decide what to do.  On the one hand Jina is now facing off against the full might of the girallon, whil on the other a new pair of blackscales are charging their way towards the fray.  He makes the quick decision that Jina probably knows well enough to back away from the ape, so he rushes forward to engage the blackscale that got critically injured by Khalia's crossbow bolt.  However, his attack on the charge does not find purchase.  (Attack vs 3 / *miss*)

The two blackscales from the west (Group 5) witness the absolute decimation of their comrades at the hands of the girallon... and immediately charge it with their greatclubs.  Both try to find an opening, but neither of them are successful in hurting the black ape. (Attack vs girallon w/greatclub *miss* / *miss)

The two from the north (Group 3) both step in and attack the cleric of the Silver Flame, and unfortunately for Brother Donovan, both of them pound him with their greatclubs, and the cleric suffers immense amount of injury.  (Attack vs Horatio w/greatclub / *hit* 17 damage // Attack vs Horatio w/greatclub / *hit* 16 damage // critically hurt 33 of 36)

The other blackscales all advance on the battle from the sides of the temple.

Finally, Rogan watched silently as the two blackscales rushed past him and go to engage the girallon.  With both of them now distracted, the rogue is able to move all the way up to them.  However, because he was unable to charge the two lizards he is not able to get an attack himself right now.... but next round he most certainly will be.






[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 11, 2007)

With the lizardfolks focus on the giant ape in front of them, Rogan adjusts his body in order to use that to to his advantage as he strikes forth with both daggers.

[sblock=ooc]5' ft step north to gain flanking with the ape. 
full attack with daggers (+8 attack 1d4+3d6 dmg)

If the girallon drops both lizardfolk before he gets an attack, Rogan will tumble (+10) past him and move towards Horatio as fast as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 11, 2007)

Khalia whispers a silent curse as she realizes she's too far from Brother Donovan to heal him this round. But the templar was in trouble. She had to do _something_.

She not-quite-ran up the path to come closer, then spoke a few words of power.

[sblock=Draconic]
Be still, foe of the Flame.
[/sblock]

And one of the blackscales facing Donovan was enveloped in the silver and white that accompanied most of her spells.

[sblock=OOC]
Single move 30' down the path to close, then cast Hold Person (DC 16) on one of the blackscales facing Brother Donovan.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 11, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Elven]"Jina, keep distance from teh Girallon. Horatio needs help."[/SBLOCK] shouts Jango in direction of Jina, he then move on the trail and run on it to close as much as he can from Horatio. From there, he whispers new words, but this time, he feels the shard at his neck growing warm with the magic he is focusing.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jango move on the trail by the shortest path and then move on teh trail toward Horatio, staying on it. When he is as close as he can after one move action (which should be 60', thanks to Expeditious Retreat) he will cast an Empowered 9by the Khyber's shard) Scroching Ray to the lizardfolk with the clearest shot. If he is too far for a Scorching Ray, he will cast a magic missile at the most wounded one.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2007)

[sblock=OOC/drothgery]I think Khalia knows that _hold_ wouldn't work on Blackscales---they're monstrous humanoids, not humanoids.[/sblock]Ari grinned even wider now as the battle wove through him. With Onyx and Aern both distracting the lizard in front of him, he made a quick savage chop with his sword before using his momentum to slam into one of the hapless newcomer---a welcome gift from his new armor spikes!
[sblock=OOC]Longsword at +6 vs. 8 (includes flanking) who suffers a -2 AC from Onyx; Armor spikes at +0 vs. one of the 9's (who hopefully have a lower AC due to charging).[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2007)

Jina feels a shiver run down her spine at the violence wreaked by the ape-creature, and for one horrible moment she stands transfixed by its bestial glare, feeling those brutish eyes bore into her. The spell is broken, though, as two more lizards assault it from the other side. 

 Swallowing, Jina falls from her fighting stance and is already dancing backwards away from the beast and beginning to turn and run when her brother's words reach her over the sounds of combat. She nods recognition of their sense, picking up speed as she races through the jungle to engage the next enemy and relieve the pressure on her beleaguered comrade.


[sblock=OOC]AC 19 (-2 from charge), HP 37/37

Charge the southernmost '3'.
 Attack +14 (+2 from Inspire Courage), Damage 1d8+6 (+2 from Inspire Courage), crit 18-20/x2.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 12, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

"Worried about the girl, and it's you's gone and played the whelp," Donovan says with a grimace through his pain. He takes a step back, swearing, "Bugger quiet," then he bangs his chestplate, spitting out a string of what might be either magical phrases or venomous curses--or a combination of both. Either way, it's clear the templar's regained some measure of his health, though the blood staining his toothy smile shows he's still feeling some hurt from the club blows.

[sblock=OOC]Ouch. Donovan takes a 5' step back to avoid the AoO, then switches out his remaining Silence for Cure Moderate Wounds (cures 2d8+9 points (+5 for his caster level, +4 due to his Augment Healing feat))[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 13, 2007)

All of the lizardfolk begin dropping, most especially the ones trying to face off against the girallon.  However, a long fight is continuing as reinforcements should be arriving shortly.  And what nobody truly wants to think about... eventually they will will have to face off against the ape-creature themselves as well.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 3]
Initiative Order:
16 Jina
15 Ari
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
10 Khalia
9 Jango
8 Girallon
6 Aern
6 Horatio
3 Blackscales 1-5
10 Rogan

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless and Inspire Courage) / +2 to damage (Insp. Courage)
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp. Courage)

Jina falls from her fighting stance and begins dancing backwards away from the beast.  However, she doesn't realize just how long the creature's arms are, and as she turns, one of them reaches out and claws her back.  (AoO vs Jina / *hit* 8 damage / lightly hurt -8 of 37)  She yelps in pain but continues to run as her brother's words reach her over the sounds of combat. She nods recognition of their sense, pickw up speed as she races through the jungle, and engages the blackscale that arrived from the north.  Her elven blade whizzes through the air, but a stab of lingering pain makes the attack ineffective.  (Charge vs 3 / *miss*)

Ari grins even wider now as the battle weaves through him. With Onyx and Aern both distracting the lizard in front of him, he make a quick savage chop with his sword but the poison dusk lizardfolk dodges incredibly out of the way.  (Attack vs 8 / *miss*)  However, with the swing finding no purchase, Ari uses his momentum to slam himself into one of the hapless newcomers-- a welcomed gift from his new armor spikes! (Attack 9 / *hit* 7 damage / lightly hurt)

The two poison dusks that were attacked by Ari attempt to take him out once and for all.  However, both of them are unable to penetrate the monster hunter's strong masterwork armor, and their swords bounce harmlessly off the metal.  (Attack vs Ari / *miss* // Attack vs Ari / *miss*)

The one remaining lizard turns around as he felt an attack come from behind him.  He sees the bleeding lizardfolk standing in front of him (the disguised Aern) and he takes a second to wonder if he indeed had been attacked.

Khalia whispers a silent curse as she realizes she's too far from Brother Donovan to heal him this round. But the templar was in trouble, so the archivist has to do something.  The young woman not-quite-runs up the path to come closer, then reloads her crossbow for another attack next round.  (stonegod is correct that _Hold Person_ would not work on a blackscale and since Khalia would know this, she won't waste the spell.)

Jango moves through the brush and across the path heading up towards Horatio and now his sister.  As he nears the fight, the Khyber's shard in his posession glows and suddenly a power blast of heat fires from the boy's fingertip at the southernmost blackscale.  It catches the creature right in the face with a critical shot, and the scaly menace drops to the ground sizzling!  (Cast _Empower Scorching Ray_ vs 3 / *crit* 33 damage / dead)

With Jina having scarpered off, the girallon's only option for someone to attack is the pair of blackscales that moved up behind him.  The giant ape turns around and lets out a huge roar of anger, then begins flailing his four arms.  The first two claws slam into one of the lizard's face, and once again they rend the features completely off of him, killing him instantly. (Attack vs 5 / *hit* 8 damage // Attack vs 5 / *hit* 9 damage // Rend attack vs 5 / *hit* 16 damage / dead)

The second pair of claw attacks go right after the second blackscale, and it is pretty much more of the same.  Two swings, two hits, a deadly rend, and the second one collapses in a heap of blood.  (Attack vs 5 / *hit* 7 damage // Attack vs 5 / *hit* 7 damage // Rend attack 19 damage / dead)

When the other poison dusk turns to him after his poorly aimed attack last round, Aern takes a second to consider his options.  He quickly improvises a bluff by taking a wild swing at Onyx, making quite sure not to actually come close to hitting the dark companion.  However, this bluff is enough to convince the poison dusk that the previous swing was probably a mistake.  It turns back around to face off against Ari for next round.

Horatio Donovan grimaces through his pain and takes a step back, swearing.  With the elven twins rushing up to help him, it gives him the moment to bang his chestplate and spit out a string of what might be either magical phrases or venomous curses-- or a combination of both.  Brother Donovan feels the bruises and throbbing pain quickly subside a bit, and breath comes much more easily into his lungs.  (Cast Cure Moderate Wounds / Heal 18 damage / hurt -15 of 37)

The only remaining blackscale left in melee takes a step back towards the cleric, however this time he is unable to connect with his giant club. (Attack vs Horatio w/greatclub / *miss*)

The other reinforcements in the area continues to advance on the combat zone, but are still much too far away to engage in hand-to-hand.  However, the ones from the northeast do have javelins in their hands and they both aim and throw them at the two elves.  Jina is able to duck away, but Jango is not so lucky... he catches the javelin in his right shoulder and sends a stinging pain into his right arm.   (Attack vs Jina w/javelin / *miss* // Attack vs Jango w/javelin / *hit* 6 damage / lightly hurt -6 of 24)

Finally, Rogan finds himself standing face to face with the girallon... who lets out with a huge roar!  He realizes he has two choices... engage the beast, or make a withdrawl move so as to not provoke an opptunistic attack from the girallon.  He ponders his choices very quickly.







[/sblock]

Rogan still has to make a new Round 3 action (since his previously stated action has become moot).  Everyone else (including him) can now also state their Round 4 actions.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 14, 2007)

Jango hears some noise behind him, some shouts, he turns around and see the Girallon taking the lizardfolk into pieces... and seeing Rogan alone. "By the deathless ones... Rogan is..." whispers Jango to himself but he don't finish his sentence as he feels pain in his right shoulder. The javelin make a nice wound, but it would be nothing compared to what the Girallon is about to do to Rogan. "Horatio, Jina, make fun with the lizardfolks, I take care of the Girallon." 

Doing a few step toward the Girallon, he start to cast another spell and starts to hope the death of Rogan is not yet written in the prophecy.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jango walks 10 feet toward the west so Jina and Horatio covers him and then cast Glitterdust on the Girallon and now I pray that he miss his saving throw and get blind for 6 rounds.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 14, 2007)

*R3:*Standing face to face with girallon, Rogan is reminded of the group of thugs he faced in the city a few years back. Not wanting the same beating, he tumbles to the side as he tries to make his way around the girallon and head down the path towards the others.

*R4:* Continuing his movement, Rogan hurries in hopes to engage any of the lizardfolkshis allies might need help with.

[sblock=ooc]r3: +10 tumble to the east side of the girallon and move towards Ari and Aern.

r4: hopefully engage whatever lizardfolk might be remaining there. [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]
If she couldn't use Hold Person, she would have just double-moved.
[/sblock]

Still too far away to reach Brother Donovan and cast a healing spell on him, but realizing that the Silversun twins have joined the cleric and that he has healed himself, she instead moves to where she can reach that group or Ari and Aern quickly, before noticing the girallon has run out of blackscales to fight.

She quickly assembles what she knows of the creatures, sorting her mind for effective tactics to use against them, and then shouts out what she knows.

[sblock=OOC]
Move, then use Dark Knowledge (tactics) to advise the party on how to deal with girallons. Knowledge(arcana) +12; if she gets a 15 -> all allies within 60' get a +1 unnamed bonus to hit girallons; +2 if she makes the check by 10; +3 if she makes it by 20 -- only possible with an action point right now. Spend an AP if she misses the next step by 3 or less.
[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Sep 14, 2007)

Aern continues to be as much of a distraction as possible without drawing the attacks of the lizardfolks (swinging past them but without intention of hitting Ari ect.)


----------



## jkason (Sep 14, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan, bolstered by the Flame and by the support of his comrades coming to his aid, does his best to flank the lizard with Jina, trying to bring it down before its companions get close enough to engage.

[sblock=OOC]If a 5' step will put the lizard in flank, Donovan will take it. If not, might as well keep him between Donovan and the javelins for partial cover. 

Attack with his mace, using an action point if it's the difference between a hit and a miss (I always forget about action points until someone else uses one...)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 14, 2007)

Seeing the big ape become free behind him, Ari focuses one the poisondusk two the side. Onyx moves seamlessly around, and with a quick chop, the man hopes to bring it down in order to free a place for him to move. If so, the monster hunter, as he is stepping aside, whistles and calls loudly to grab the beast's attention.

OOC: Try to drop the lower #9, using Onyx to drop its AC by 2. If that works, move to the right side of the group through that area and try to draw the girallon against the remaining 8 and 9.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 15, 2007)

The shock and pain of those claws raking across her back begins to fade, overwhelmed by adrenaline and the savage thrill of combat. Jina takes a brief moment to collect herself and take stock of the situation, her perception heightened and intense as her heart pounds in her chest. Her blades start to weave and feint as she closes with the only remaining lizard in melee range and lashes out with two rapid slashes.

 [sblock=OOC]Full Attack: (+2 attack and damage from Inspire Courage)
+1 Elven Thinblade +10 melee (1d8+6, 18-20/x2) and Masterwork Elven Lightblade +10 melee (1d6+5, 18-20/x2)

FYI jkason you normally don't know whether your roll has succeeded or failed when you spend an action point; you spend it after you roll, but before success/failure is confirmed. So I guess the best way to do it in PbP is just to state a range of numeric results on which you'd like to spend a point.

 That is of course unless Defcon has some house rule on this that I just missed like a fool. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 18, 2007)

The roar of the girallon and the anguished cry of the dying blackscale echoes through the trees.  The Daggerspell Guardian Rogan takes a second to ponder the meaning of his possibly ending existance before deciding that it's better to run and fight another day.  He makes a double move around the beast and hurries down to the crossroads of the small trail.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 4]
Jina takes a brief moment to collect herself and take stock of the situation, her perception heightened and intense as her heart pounds in her chest. Her blades start to weave and feint as she takes a five foot step to the only remaining lizard in melee range and lashes out with two rapid slashes.  (Attack vs 3 / *hit* 9 damage // Attack vs 3 / *hit* 7 damage / hurt)

Ari watches as Onyx moves around the lizardfolk to their backs, then delivers a quick chop to the one in the middle.   And just like that, one of the poison dusk's head comes off in a spray of blood!  (Attack vs 9 / *crit* 22 damage / dead)  He then steps between the remaining other two, whistling for the attention of the girallon.

The two poison dusks see their brother drop, then double their efforts to harm the monster hunter.  However, only one of them is able to connect with its sword.  (Attack vs Ari / *miss* // Attack vs Ari / *hit* 6 damage)

Khalia thinks quickly as to whether she knows any specific information about the girallon.  Things in her head click together and she shouts out a few items of info to the people in the area.  They feel as though they have a little better chance of knowing the ape's propensities now.  She then cuts across the brush to get out of the way of the girallon should it come her way.  (Dark Knowledge check +12 / [8] + 12 = 20 *success* +1 vs girallon)

Jango scurries to the west a few paces so as to put Jina, Hortatio, and their combat between himself and the incoming blackscales from the northeast.  He did not want to take another shot with their javelin.  He then sees the free girallon and lets loose a burst of golden dust where it stands.  (Cast _Glitterdust_ Will save DC 14 / girallon Will save [10] + 5 = 15 *success*)  However, the creature moves its head just in time to avoid getting the dust in its eyes, and Jango can tell the creature is not blinded.

The girallon had followed Rogan with its eyes as the rogue tumbled away from him and made his way towards his compatriots.  And despite Ari's attempts to get the creature to charge past the rogue and go after him, the Guardian was just too out in the open.  The giant ape immediately charges him and brings down a huge claw attack that catches the rogue across the face.  Rogan immediately is staggered and can feel the blood dripping down his cheek.  (Attack vs Rogan / *hit* 7 damage / hurt)

Aern takes a step to his left so as to set up another flank for Ari, even though it's putting him slightly in the path of the girallon should it come this way.  But the changeling realizes that only by doing brave things like this will they hope to win this battle.

Horatio is unable to step and set up a flank against the blackscale, so he remains where he is so as to gain a bit of protection from any further javelin throws coming his way.  He tries to shake the remaining cobwebs out of his head and decides he needs to drop this thing before he gets knocked out permanently.  He swings hard and connects!  The crack of the lizard's neck is heard, its head droops to the side, and then the creature falls dead.  (Attack vs 3 / *hit* 10 damage / dead)

Horatio's relief is short-lived however, as he sees the two blackscales from the northeast rushing through the underbrush.  He knows they will be upon him and Jina in a few seconds.  The two from the northwest also continue their advance.

Rogan once again finds himself face to face with the girallon, although this time he is fully engaged.  With blood pouring down his face, the rogue decides whether to return an attack or try and disengage again.  One thing he does know... the way that the ape carved through the blackscales in a matter of seconds is a pretty good indication of what will happen to him if he faces off against it alone.

Initiative Order:
16 Jina 29/37
15 Ari 30/42
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
10 Khalia 22/22
9 Jango 18/24
8 Girallon
6 Aern 25/25
6 Horatio 21/36
3 Blackscales 1-5
10 Rogan 13/20

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +4 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless/Insp Cour) / +2 to damage (Insp Cour) 
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +3 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp Cour) 






[/sblock]

Rogan will want to make a new Round 4 action, since his previous action is not possible without taking an AoO from the girallon when he breaks off melee with it.  Everyone else is free to make their 4th round actions.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 18, 2007)

Khalia looks at her collegues, trying to determine who is most in need of the healing power of the Flame. It looks like that's still Brother Donovan, though Rogan is in a dangerous position right now.

Silver and white strands of power gather in her hand, and she moves to heal the cleric.

[sblock=Draconic]
Let the Flame's touch heal you.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Convert her prepared, but largely useless, _Hold Person_ into _Cure Moderate Wounds_, and cast on Donavan.

If someone else is more seriously injured before her turn, she'll heal that person instead. If it looks extremely serious, she'll drop _Searing Light_ for _Cure Serious Wounds_ rather than _Hold Person_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2007)

"Fall back to me! Consolidate!" Ari called. "Rogan, get behind me!" The hexer once again whistled to draw the beast's attention, but primarily focused on the smaller lizards in front of him. With Aern flanking, and Onyx moving to vex the flanked lizard, he hoped another chop would bring it down.

OOC: If Ari fells the lizard, move behind the 9 to keep a lizard between him and big G.


----------



## jkason (Sep 19, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Knowing that, between the beast they've set free and the lizardfolk, he's clearly going to need the protection, Donovan holds his shield above his head. 

"Let The Flame guard me," he says, and even as he finishes, the air above the shield begins to shimmer, and effect that cascades down to cover his full form.

Even with The Flame's blessing, Donovan sees the sense of reconvening, and moves to rejoin the others at his best speed.

[sblock=OOC]Casting his Shield of Faith (+2 to AC for 5 minutes, so I believe his AC is now 21), then using his movement to retreat to a point somewhere between Rogan and the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2007)

Jina has already started acting on Ari's plan as he calls it out, hurrying to move away from the oncoming lizardfolk and hopefully push the girallon and lizards once more into combat rather than being trapped between the two of them. 

 For now she ignores the lizardfolk who remain in combat with Ari. At this stage their usefulness as a distraction to the girallon probably outweighs the threat they pose.


 OOC: Move to a position south-east of Ari.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 20, 2007)

As nimbly as possible, Rogan does everything he can to dodge the blows of the girallon as he backs away from the beasts raking claws.

[sblock=ooc]Double move withdraw. Using tumble if necessary to negate AoO from any reach the girallon might have. +10 Tumble[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Sep 20, 2007)

"Rogan stands aside" shouts Jango as he do one step southwest. If he can cast a Glitterdust spell at the Girallon without including Rogan, he will do so. If not, he will cast an empowered scorching ray at the creature.


----------



## Unkabear (Sep 21, 2007)

Aern continues to play his role...but if Ari drops this one quick...he will get out of the Gorillions way.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Rogan realizes a fruitless fight when he sees it... and as he dodges the flailing arms of the girallon, he quickly tumbles out of the way of the creature and tries to move in behind the others.  

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 5]
Jina has already started acting on Ari's plan as he calls it out, hurrying to move away from the oncoming lizardfolk and hopefully push the girallon and lizards once more into combat rather than being trapped between the two of them.  She moves to the south and siddles up next to Onyx, hoping that the conglomeration of all enemies together will bring the big ape their way.

Ari's shout of consolidation seems to be working as members of the party appear to begin converging.  Wanting as little opposition as possible when it comes time to deal with the girallon, he feints with his longsword and then comes up from low on the poison dusk in front of him, catching the lizard in the upper leg.  The creature shrieks in pain but does not fall.  (Attack vs 8 / *hit* 10 damage / hurt)

The injured poison dusk weakly swings at Ari, but easily flies wide.  The other one also tries to connect, but the roar of the girllon distracts it just enough that his swing clangs off of Ari's longsword in a beautiful parry.  (Attack vs Ari / *miss* // Attack vs Ari / *miss*)

Khalia intention was to heal the Silver Flame cleric... but when she communicates this fact to Horatio, he shouts for her to wait.  Rather than she moving to heal him, he's planning on moving in her direction to avoid the oncoming lizardfolk.  Thus she delays her action.

Jango's previous attempt at blinding the girallon was unsuccessful, although the creature is indeed covered from head to toe in glittering golden dust.  With Rogan tumbling out of the way, the elf boy decides to try it again in hopes of getting a perfect shot this time.  And sure enough, the ray of golden powder shoots out from his fingertip and catches the girallon square in the face!  The beast roars in surprise and two of it's four arms goes up to it's eyes.  (Cast _Glitterdust_ Will save DC 14 / girallon Will save [3] + 5 = 8 *failure*)  Jango takes a milisecond to savor the small victory, but then notices the collapsing of the party's formation.  He uses a few seconds to hustle down into the group so as to not be a lone target from the girallon nor the incoming blackscales to the north. 

With his sight taken from him, the girallon's roar of anger becomes even louder and more violent.  It's head thrashes back and forth as it tries to pinpoint an opponent, and the group can see the beast begin sniffing hard in hopes of catching a scent.  You think he might smell the residul scent of Rogan, because the beasts takes several steps in the group's direction.  (Catching _Scent_ - move action // Half-move _[blindness]_ - move action)

Aern takes a quick look behind him and sees the girallon advancing... but makes the quick decision that he can hold out and help Ari just a little while longer.  So he does nothing.

Horatio holds his shield above his head and makes a quick prayer.   Even as he finishes, the air above the shield begins to shimmer and the effect cascades down to cover his full form.  However, even with The Flame's blessing, Donovan sees the sense of reconvening, and moves to rejoin the others at his best speed.  He moves southerly, getting in between Ari's battle and one of the huts.

Khalia takes this opportunity to move around Horatio as well, then convert her prepared Hold Person spell into a Cure Moderate Wounds.  She reaches out and places her hand on his shoulder, and Donavan feels the warmth of her healing power.  (Cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ / 17 points healed)

This healing is sorely needed, because no sooner does Brother Donovan feel his wounds close, he gets charged by the rampaging blackscales from the north.  The one a step further behind cannot connect, but the one out in front clocks the cleric off the shoulder right above his shield.  (Attack vs Horatio / *miss* // Attack vs Horatio / *hit* 12 damage / lightly hurt)

Having moved out of harms way, Rogan now find himself in a new position... where can actually act offensively if he chooses to.  With a poison dusk lizardfolk within an easy step he could help Ari out by eliminating that threat, but perhaps Ari is hoping that the poison dusk lizard will be a good target for the girallon when it finally reaches them?  What to do, what to do?

Initiative Order:
16 Jina 29/37
15 Ari 30/42
12 Poison Dusks 8-9
9 Jango 18/24
8 Girallon
6 Aern 25/25
6 Horatio 24/36
10 Khalia 22/22
3 Blackscales 1-5
10 Rogan 13/20

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +4 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless/Insp Cour) / +2 to damage (Insp Cour) 
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +3 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp Cour)







[/sblock]
Rogan has a remaining Round 5 action, everyone else can make Round 6s.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2007)

"Aern, does the Fury have you? Get out of that thing's way!" Keeping the meatshield in front of him alive---and hoping that Aern does not become part of it---the hunter focuses on the one between him and the retreating Flamists. Directing Onyx to distract the self same one, he thrusts with a decisive attack.

OOC: Onyx for the -2 AC of 9, then attack #9.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 25, 2007)

Jango continue to take care of the Girallon. trying to distract it, he spots a piece of wood near the Girallon that looks heavy enough to be use as a club. Jango cast a simple cantrip and the club starts to raise from the ground and move north west of the creature before starting to poke him to taunt him. Jango hopes the creature will head that way and attack the coming lizardfolks.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Jango is using Mage Hand to use an heavy piece of wood that could be use as a club (or any piece of wood or stones if no such piece can be found). Jango hope teh Girallon will head North West as the poke will come from that way.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 25, 2007)

Seeing Rogan, Ari, Jango, and Donovan all sport injuries, Khalia intends to call on the Flame's power to heal the most seriously injured.

[sblock=OOC]
If no one has more than 20 points of damage by Khalia's turn, she uses her wand of _Cure Light Wounds_ on the most seriously injured person she can reach without drawing an AoO. If someone has taken more than 20 points of damage, Khalia converts her _Searing Light_ into _Cure Serious Wounds_... and kicks herself for preparing three Bless spells and no _Cure Light Wounds_.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 25, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Seeing Jango goad the Girallon, Donovan starts looking for retreat options. He entertains moving to cover Jango from the blackscales, but realizes he's also Khalia's only cover. Hoping to down the other lizard before it can reach Jango if it jumps him, Donovan smashes out with his mace.

[sblock=OOC]Attacking the rightmost #2 with his mace, and planning to take any AoO if either of the lizards try to bypass him to get at the more primary casters (though I fear they'll just keep pounding on Donovan.  ). With all the bonuses, I think his attack is now at +9, damage at 1d8+5. AC still 21 from the shielding spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 25, 2007)

Knowing that it will take plenty of the party members to bring down the giant ape, Rogan steps to the side and thrusts both his daggers toward the poisondusk lizard hoping to bring it down so that there is one less threat before the party has to face the girallon.

[sblock=ooc]Rogan will attack #8 with both daggers and will do the same if the lizardfolk is standing during his turn in round 6.[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 26, 2007)

Taking stock of her allies' new positions, Jina reacts quickly to place herself once more on the front line. She takes a standing leap and rolls on her shoulder, coming up behind Ari's poison dusk target and thrusting out with one slender blade as she regains her feet. 

 Her new position should give Ari a tactical advantage to finish off the lizard faster, whilst also placing herself in the way of any attempt on the ape's part to reach Khalia or Jango. 


 [sblock=OOC] Tumble (+14; DC 15 to move successfully while provoking no AoO) to the square north of 9, and attack.

 +1 Elven Thinblade +10 melee (1d8+4, 18-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Sep 27, 2007)

Aern gauges that the time to move has come.  He dives across the path into the underbrush on the other side using his disguise to hide him in the underbrush.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2007)

Knowing that it will take plenty of the party members to bring down the giant ape, Rogan finishes the previous round by stepping to the side and thrusting both his daggers toward the poisondusk lizard... hoping to bring it down so that there is one less threat before the party has to face the girallon.  His dagger attacks both run true, and the stabs to the chest are enough to drop the already-wounded creature.   (Attack vs 8 / *hit* 3 damage // Attack vs 8 / *hit* 4 damage / dead)

The next round of encounters then begins.

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 6 Part 1]
Taking stock of her allies' new positions, Jina reacts quickly to place herself once more on the front line. She takes a standing leap and rolls on her shoulder, coming up behind Ari's poison dusk target and thrusting out with one slender blade as she regains her feet.  The thinblade can be a deadly weapon when it finds the right place to pierce, and the neck of the poison dusk lizardfolk is indeed that right place.  It slides easily into the creature's throat, it gurgles once, then drops like a lump.  (Attack vs 9 / *crit* 14 damage / dead)

With both poison dusks now dead, all that remains for Ari Osten, the monster hunter, is to either help out with the pair of blackscales to the north, or move forward to engage the girallon (and hope that his compatriots come to his assistance as well).  What will he and the rest of the party choose to do?

Initiative Order:
16 Jina 29/37  (finished)
15 Ari 30/42
9 Jango 18/24
8 Girallon
6 Aern 25/25
6 Horatio 24/36
10 Khalia 22/22
3 Blackscales 1-2
10 Rogan 13/20

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +4 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless/Insp Cour) / +2 to damage (Insp Cour) 
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +3 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp Cour)






[/sblock]
Starting with Ari, if anyone wants to re-do or change their 6th round actions based on what is currently happening, please feel free.  You can even make if/then statements dependant on what the people ahead of you decide to do if needed.


----------



## jkason (Sep 27, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Starting with Ari, if anyone wants to re-do or change their 6th round actions based on what is currently happening, please feel free.  You can even make if/then statements dependant on what the people ahead of you decide to do if needed.




OOC: Donovan's good with his previously-stated actions; he hadn't planned on engaging in the other melee, anyway, so I don't think those deaths would impact his choices.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2007)

Jango will contniue with what he wnated to do.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2007)

OOC: No changes, Khalia's good.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 27, 2007)

The hexer cursed under his breath as his cover evaporated. But it was time to be crazy. If they were going to lure the two groups together---someone had to be bait.

Hustling in a long arc, the hunter and his shadow approached near the overgrown mutant ape. Hooting and hollering just outside its reach (and hoping he could be smelled), the monster hunter than swung around the two blackscales once again putting lizard bodies between him and the beast. As he does so, he gestures for the others---Khalia and Horatio particular---to step out of the beast potential charge.

OOC: If I counted correctly, Ari should be able to double move, get just outside G's reach, and then circle around to the far side of the lizards w/o provoking AoO. If he has to (in order to get to the other side of the lizards), he'll take an AoO from them, but not the ape.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 27, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 6 Part 2]
Hustling in a long arc, the hunter Ari and his shadow approaches near the overgrown mutant ape. Hooting and hollering just outside its reach (and hoping he can be smelled), the monster hunter then swings around the two blackscales... once again putting lizard bodies between him and the beast. As he does so, he gestures for the others---Khalia and Horatio particular---to step out of the beast potential charge.

Jango continues trying to distract the girallon.  He spots a piece of wood near the ape that looks heavy enough to be use as a club and he casts a simple cantrip on it.  The club starts to rise from the ground and move northwest of the creature, before starting to poke him and taunt him to head that way.

Unfortunately, that is in the exact opposite direction of where Ari was hoping to draw the creature, so the question is which tactic wins out (Jango's poking or Ari's hooting and scent).  As it turns out, the stick distracts the girallon the most and it stands still swinging it's arms trying to catch the thing that is poking it.

Aern gauges that the time to move has come.  He dives across the path into the underbrush to the east and circles around the hut to come out behind Ari.  At some point the changeling realizes he'll actually have to get involved in this battle, as the pretense of being a lizardfolk is pretty much moot at this point.

Seeing Jango goad the girallon, Donovan starts looking for retreat options. He entertains moving to cover Jango from the blackscales, but realizes he's also Khalia's only cover. Hoping to down the other lizard before it can reach Jango, Donovan smashes out with his mace against the eastern blackscale.  (Attack vs 2 / *hit* 8 damage / lightly hurt)

Khalia notices that Horatio appears to be the only one engaging the blackscales for the moment... and she has seen what those two can do if they hit.  She pulls out her wand and lightly taps the cleric with it, healing him of some of his more superficial wounds (while full expecting him to receive many more when the lizards both attack.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Horatio / 10 damage healed)

Sure enough, both blackscales swing their greatclubs as well as snap at him with their large jaws.  Luck is on the cleric's side however, as his _Shield of Faith_ is enough to protect him from one of the club swings and both bites.  Only a single greatclub nails him in the leg and causes his knee to buckle.  (Attack vs Horatio w/greatclub / *miss* // w/bite attack / *miss* // Attack vs Horatio w/greatclub / *hit* 9 damage // w/bite attack / *miss*)

For those that might be able to see (which is probably few if any of you), the two other blackscales from the northwest advance into the center of their huts, then see that the girallon has escaped and that a bunch of humans are attacking it and their compatriots.  The two of them both duck up behind one of the huts and out of sight for the moment.

Rogan and Jina both wonder what they will do next.

Initiative Order:
10 Rogan 13/20 (finished)
16 Jina 29/37 (finished)
15 Ari 30/42
9 Jango 18/24
8 Girallon
6 Aern 25/25
6 Horatio 25/36
10 Khalia 22/22
3 Blackscales 1-2

Aern / Horatio / Jango / Khalia:  +4 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +3 to hit & fear saves (Bless/Insp Cour) / +2 to damage (Insp Cour) 
Ari / Jina / Rogan:  +3 to hit vs girallons (Bless/Insp Cour/Dark Know) // +2 to hit, damage, fear saves (Insp Cour)






[/sblock]
We next will start with Rogan's final action of 6 and then back around to Jina's and Ari's actions in 7.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 27, 2007)

"Get rid of those two, then we head toward the temple. I'll keep the Girallon distracted." Jango move a few feet west. Still concentrating, the club poke a bit more the Girallon before moving 5 feet behind, clubbing the ground to make some noise, attempting to luring teh Girallon further west.


----------



## Mista Collins (Sep 28, 2007)

Afraid to turn his back on the girallon but knowing he must focus on the remaining lizardfolk, Rogan heads north towards the two lizardfolks the others are engaging and hopes to bring them down swiftly as he attacks the nearest one with his dagger.

[sblock=ooc]move north towards lizardfolks #2 and attack[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Sep 28, 2007)

With little opportunity for missile fire, and no enemies that her few offensive spells could be decisive against, Khalia continued to act as a healer.

[sblock=OOC]
Heal the most injured PC she can reach in a single move; if they've got less than 20 points of damage, use her wand. More than 20, drop _searing light_ for _cure serious wounds_.
[/sblock]


----------



## Autumn (Sep 28, 2007)

Jina joins in the effort to finish off the last of the lizardfolk, closing with the nearest one and lunging with her thinblade. 

 [sblock=OOC]Move up to attack the closest lizard still standing. 

 +1 Elven Thinblade +12 melee (1d8+6, 18-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 28, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

"You're a Flamesend, surely, Khalia," Donovan says as his wounds knit closed. Despite the smash to his leg, his holy shield's ability to turn aside many of the attacks further emboldens the cleric, and he redoubles his efforts to take down the remaining lizards.

[sblock=OOC]"Go, Team Cleric!" . Keep on swingin'...[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2007)

Shaking his head, hoping 'the kid' elf can hold off the ape, Ari and his shadow go to work.

OOC: Onyx to distract the one that Ari will flank (w/ Donovan), Ari to attack that one. +2 to hit, -2 to its AC.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 3, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A3/4 - Temple Grounds: Round 7]
Afraid to turn his back on the girallon but knowing he must focus on the remaining lizardfolk, Rogan heads north towards the two lizardfolks the others are engaging.  He attacks the blackscale that Brother Donovan had hurt previously, and with his dagger he stabs it easily.  The lizard cries in pain and begins losing a lot of blood.  (Attack vs 2e / *hit* 5 damage / hurt)

Jina joins in the effort to finish off the last of the lizardfolk by stepping forward and next to Brother Donovan on his left.  She attacks the western one and lunges with her thinblade, connecting well.  (Attack vs 2w / *hit* 13 damage / hurt)

Shaking his head, hoping 'the kid' elf can hold off the ape, Ari and his shadow go to work.  He steps forward and puts himself directly across from Rogan and slightly across from Horatio.  Onyx joins him forward and the monster hunter swings high with his blade, catching the easternmost blackscale and taking his head clean off!  (Attack vs 2e / *hit* 14 damage / dead)

Jango moves a few feet west towards the girallon.  Still concentrating, he ushers the makeshift club forward to poke the creature a bit more, then clubs the ground to make some noise.

Although the poking does no appreciable damage to the girallon and is more just an annoyance then anything worth defending against, the instincts of the creature kicks in and it takes off blindly through the underbrush.  You all figure that being blinded and distracted was finally enough to change it's "fight" to "flight".

Aern moves further north and west, expecting to see the two other blackscales that were arriving from the northwest to reappear from behind the far side of the hut.  However either the pair is remaining behind the hut, ducked inside of it, or are good at stealthing through the bushes.

Despite the smash to his leg, his holy shield's ability to turn aside many of the attacks further emboldens Donovan, and he redoubles his efforts to take down the remaining lizard in front of him.  A mighty swing of his weapon and he hears the familiar *crack* of bone breaking, and the blackscale drops dead in front of him.  (Attack vs 2w / *crit* 19 damage / dead)[/sblock]

The party breathes a quick sigh of relief as the battle comes to an end.  Aern passes on the knowledge that there are at least still two more blackscales out there (although where they might be is unknown unless they quick rush ahead and scout.  In addition, the large, forboding stone walls of the temple stand in the moonlight... and who knows what or who might still be in there at point.

The party quickly cleans their weapons and ponders their next move.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 3, 2007)

"I am not convinced it was such a great idea to free that Girallon, but we made it. I suggets we don't lose too much time, there must be some forces outside the village. they will probably organize and hunt us down."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 3, 2007)

"The open cage will distract anyone who have not seen us. Lets get inside unless our wounded need tending."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 3, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "The open cage will distract anyone who have not seen us. Lets get inside unless our wounded need tending."




"And on that account..." Khalia says, staying by Donovan for the momoment...

[sblock=OOC]Khalia expends a charge of her wand on healing anyone that's taken 8 or more points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Oct 4, 2007)

Letting the song hang in the air Aerndel steps forward Human once more.  "Let us patch up our wounds and move on.  The quicker we can make the temple the better."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2007)

"I am still fit to continue. The sooner we can get into the temple, the better we might be." Rogan says as he wipes the blood from his daggers. "But how far will we be able to make it before we we must turn back due to injuries? I don't think we will be able to find refuge in the temple anywhere."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Khalia pulls out her wand and expends 4 charges of her wand to heal Rogan, Jina, Ari and Horatio.  All of them feel a bit better and are ready to continue.
[sblock=Current HP]Aern 25/25
Ari  37/42
Horatio 30/36
Jango 18/24
Jina 36/37
Khalia 22/22
Rogan 20/20[/sblock]
The party gathers together and looks up at the giant edifice.  In front of them stands the temple portico... a columned, stone platform that extends out from the temple entrance.  The granite columns hold a stone roof 20 feet above the stepped, stone platform.  Between the columns, a low circular wall rises three feet from the floor, surrounding a circular well 10 feet across.  At the north end of the portico, a short stair enters the temple proper.

Attached to the columns are burning torches, which illuminate the area.  The group listens as they approach, but do not hear neither the two blackscales who had run off during the fight, nor anything else of note.  If any other lizardfolk are here, they are taking care to avoid being seen or heard.

Encounter A5 - Temple Portico


----------



## stonegod (Oct 4, 2007)

Ari holds his sword in hand, looking at the architecture. "Sure ain't lizard make. Dragons or fiends? Dragons or fiends? Any case, form behind me, casters in the middle. Jina, I want you on my left. Rogan, you think you can get a quiet look ahead?"


----------



## Velmont (Oct 4, 2007)

Jango nods at Ari and start to see what he has left for ressources. He thinks that he could participate to another major encounter, but not more... He draws his wand, thinking it might come handy.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spell Left: 5/2/2
Khyber Shards charges left for the day: 2
Prophetic favor left: 1

Spell active:
Mage Armor (cast before ambush, duration: 5 hours)
Expeditious retreat (cast on round 1 of Girallon's fight, duration: 5 minutes)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari holds his sword in hand, looking at the architecture. "Sure ain't lizard make. Dragons or fiends? Dragons or fiends? Any case, form behind me, casters in the middle. Jina, I want you on my left. Rogan, you think you can get a quiet look ahead?"




"Yes."  Rogan simply says as he draws both daggers and moves forward onto the portico, using the shadows cast by the torches and columns.

First he moves towards the well to peer down it and then moves towards the entrance careful not to trip any traps he might notice. Pausing before taking a peek inside, Rogan quietly listens for danger.

[sblock=ooc]Hide +10
Move Silently +10
Spot +5
Listen +5
Search +11[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 4, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari holds his sword in hand, looking at the architecture. "Sure ain't lizard make. Dragons or fiends? Dragons or fiends? Any case, form behind me, casters in the middle. Jina, I want you on my left. Rogan, you think you can get a quiet look ahead?"




"That makes sense. I'll let you know if I need to take a closer look at something." The archivist said.

OOC: Does Khalia notice anything that would give her a clue as to who made the place?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 5, 2007)

The party moves into formation around the monster hunter, while the lithe Daggerspell Guardian slides forward and up the stone steps into the portico proper.  The stonework is smooth up high, where it's had eons to get hammered by the elements.  Down lower though, the columns show signs of wear and tear... probably from things colliding into them or scraping them over the millenia.

By Khalia's estimation (as well as what the dragon himself told the party), she figures this temple was a part of the Age of Demons, and matches similar ruins that dot the jungle landscape of Q'Barra.  As most of those were built by the dragons (and then used as prisons when the denizens of Khyber were banished from Eberron), this one is probably that too.  This would make the most sense, especially if the Dragon's Eye artifact is somewhere underneath, as Sur'Kil believes.

Rogan approaches the well and peers down into it... and is somewhat surprised at what he finds (or doesn't find as is more the case).  Rather than hold water... the circular well drops down about twnety feet and ends in a stone floor.  A quick inspection tells him that water has not been in this well in a long, long time... as there is no indication of dampness, or more importantly moss growth.

When he looks up from the well and moves towards the steps to look into the temple proper, Rogan sees a wide hall that runs from the portico entrance to the back wall of the temple, bisecting the structure.  The ceiling rises full 20 feet above a central row of columns, each encircled with scrawling text.

More torches bounce light off the walls, and shafts of moonlight lance down from gaps in the stone roof above, illuminating a bas-relief of a skeletal dragon sculpted into the wall at the end of the hallway.  The dragon is shown in victorious battle against a horde of demons, rising like a swarm of locusts from the caldera of a raging volcano.

Openings out of the main hall include a passage directly to left at the top of the small stairs, and another one down on the right at the end of the hall.

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## jkason (Oct 5, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "And on that account..." Khalia says, staying by Donovan for the momoment...




Donovan cracks his neck as Khalia heals him. "I owe you more than a few drinks after this day, m'lady," he says with a grin. 

The templar frowns as Rogan conveys the emptiness of the well. "Why keep a well empty, especially with a settlement closeby? Unless it's not a well?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2007)

"Flying creatures have no need of stairs, though it would be a small dragon indeed that went down there." Ari gazes into the pit. "Should be go down here, or go the more landbound route?"


----------



## drothgery (Oct 5, 2007)

"I'd suggest we should make sure nothing is likely to block off the 'well' from behind us before we go down it. We have some experience with knowing how easy it is to defend against someone trying to climb up, true?" Khalia says to Ari.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 5, 2007)

"If this well is indeed what you suggest, I would recommend we explore the temple a bit first." The Daggerspell Guardian suggests. "I agree with Khalia. I do not want to leave enemies up here waiting if we indeed need to retreat."


----------



## Unkabear (Oct 6, 2007)

Aerndel nods his head "I would not desire to return with the artifact and find ourselves surrounded by enemies. "


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Unkabear said:
			
		

> Aerndel nods his head "I would not desire to return with the artifact and find ourselves surrounded by enemies. "




"'Course not," Donovan says, looking back to the entryway. "But maybe we want to see if it's a door 'fore we go in the front way? If the lizards never figured that out, we might be able to use it as a hidey hole for resting up if it gets to that.

'Sides, if the lizards do know about it, they could sneak up behind us from the well, too. Might as well figure out how many sides we're like to have to defend."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2007)

The party slowly begins making it's way towards and up the portico stairs, heading into the main hall of the temple.  Brother Donovan stays back and spends a few minutes looking down in the well, believing that there might be some sort of door down there.  He takes one of the torches from a pillar and holds it down and out over the well, to see if he can notice anything.  However, from his vantage point up here, it looks simply like a stone shaft that drops 20 feet to a stone bottom.

With Rogan in the lead, the others continue to advance slowly.  When the rogue enters the hall proper, his ears pick up the sounds of some sort of low growling coming from the hallway to the left.  He does not know what sort of animal or beast is making the sound, but he can tell it seems rather agitated (if not downright angry).

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2007)

With one hand up to stop the others from advancing, Rogan holds his index finger of his other hand up to his lips. He then indicates his ear and points down the left hallway. Using the wall, the Daggerspell Guardian uses what shadows there are in this area to carefully scout down the left hallway a little bit.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 9, 2007)

While the others in the group remain out on the portico to either watch Brother Donovan examining the well, or keeping their eyes out for anyone out on the temple grounds... Rogan moves silently down the lefthand hallway just a bit, with Ari and Jina following slightly behind as back-up.

When Rogan glances down the hallway, he sees that it's maybe about 40 feet long and opens up into a larger room to the right.  There is also a small hallway that branches off from it about 15 feet ahead.  The growling is definitely coming from the larger room at the end of the corridor around the corner.

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 9, 2007)

Reporting back to the others at the well, Rogan offers up his suggestions. "There is obviously an angry beast or animal in a chamber to our left once we enter the temple proper. It may be better if we explore the right side and not disturb whatever is making that noise any further."

"Any updates on this well here?" Rogan says as he peers down it once more. "Give me a rope and I can climb down there and examine it a bit further, using the slight knowledge I have in architecture to determine if it is more than a well. Either way, I think a decision needs to be made."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 9, 2007)

"Right. The well is a dead end. If it has a secret, lizards don't really climb better than we do."


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Reporting back to the others at the well, Rogan offers up his suggestions. "There is obviously an angry beast or animal in a chamber to our left once we enter the temple proper. It may be better if we explore the right side and not disturb whatever is making that noise any further."




"Seems an agry beastie might make a good guard for what we're after," Donovan suggests, giving up on the well. "But you're right; no point picking a fight if we have other options." he looks out into the hills they just left. "But we should hurry. There's still at least two lizards missing. No telling what trouble they might make or bring back with them."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 11, 2007)

With the decision made to skip the left-hand corridor and explore the right side of the temple first, the group begins moving into the main hall that runs from the portico entrance to the back wall of the temple, bisecting the structure. The ceiling rises full 20 feet above a central row of columns, each one encircled with scrawling text.

More torches bounce light off the walls, and shafts of moonlight lance down from gaps in the stone roof above, illuminating a bas-relief of a skeletal dragon sculpted into the wall at the end of the hallway. The dragon is shown in victorious battle against a horde of demons, rising like a swarm of locusts from the caldera of a raging volcano.

[sblock=Khalia, Jina, Rogan]You each Spot that the scrawling text on the columns are Draconic inscriptions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Jango]Your elven eyes pick up the outline of a door-shape in the bricks on the right side of the main hall exactly opposite of the left-hand corridor, directly in front of where you currently are standing.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ari, Aern, Horatio]As you advance through the main hall to the far end towards the bas-relief high on the wall, you each hear a low, gutteral chant echo softly up from the right-hand corridor.[/sblock]

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=Khalia, Jina, Rogan]You each Spot that the scrawling text on the columns are Draconic inscriptions.[/sblock]




Khalia steps closer to the nearest column, attempting to read the inscriptions.

[sblock=OOC]
Because, well, she can read Draconic, and has +13 Decipher Script if it's something else written in Draconic script.
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 11, 2007)

"Psst" whispers Jango, making a sign to the others to come back to the entrance. Jango starts to pass his hand on the wall, drawing a door. "You miss another way." He put his ears on the wall and start to listen what he hear on the other side.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 11, 2007)

Standing next to Khalia, Rogan tries to read the inscriptions on the bas relief.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2007)

Ari puts up a hand to signal a stop. Very quietly and close to the group, he whispers, "Something talking... chanting... up there." He indicates the right-hand corridor.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2007)

Trusting the monster hunter somewhat, Khalia stops when Ari makes his signal.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 11, 2007)

The hunter looks at his Rogan and gestures quietly to take a look. The monster hunter folds himself near the doorway.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 12, 2007)

With a nod, Rogan leaves Khalia to decipher the inscriptions as he quietly makes his way down the corridor to further investigate the noise.


----------



## jkason (Oct 12, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With a nod, Rogan leaves Khalia to decipher the inscriptions as he quietly makes his way down the corridor to further investigate the noise.




Knowing his armaments make stealth difficult at best, Donovan stands his ground, watching Khalia's back and looking to Jango to see if he hears anything behind the secret door he's discovered.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 12, 2007)

[sblock=Khalia]The inscriptions on the columns describe the triumphs and victories of Kha'shazul, a great blue dragon who battled the fiends at the close of the Age of Demons.  This temple was built in dedication to that dragon and his victory, and you suspect that the bas-relief at the far end of the hall might be a graphical interpretation of the final battle.

There is no mention of the words _'Aridarastrixauriv'_ or _'Dragon's Eye'_ however (the artifact you are looking for).[/sblock]
[sblock=Jango]You put your ear up to the brick to try and listen for something, but hear nothing.[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogan]You move to the far end of the main hall and glance into the opening into the corridor.  The hallway continues for maybe forty feet or so and then opens into a larger chamber off to the right, which is pretty much the same floorplan as the other corridor (the only difference being that there is no side hall off this corridor).

The low chanting comes from inside the larger chamber and is in Draconic.  It sounds to be prayers or somesuch, and over the first thirty seconds or so that you listen, you hear the names "Kha'shazul" and "Rhashaak".[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 12, 2007)

Jango slowly put his weight on teh wall to see if it will start to open but will stop to touch it as soon as he feel it moved. If it doesn't move, he will search for an handle or a button or any secret way to open the door from this side.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 13, 2007)

Making his way back to the main chamber, Rogan relates what he heard. "There is definitely an intelligent creature or more down this way. I heard chanting and mention of two names: Kha'shazul and Rhashaak."


----------



## Velmont (Oct 13, 2007)

"What we search is most likely hidden, and I just found a secret door. It seems there is no sound behind. I suggest we start there. If we are lucky, the lizardfolk might not even know that door exist."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 14, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Making his way back to the main chamber, Rogan relates what he heard. "There is definitely an intelligent creature or more down this way. I heard chanting and mention of two names: Kha'shazul and Rhashaak."




"Kha'shazul is a dragon from the Age of Demons; the writing on the pillars seems to tell his tale. This temple seems to have been dedicated to him." Khalia says. "It seems there may be those who venerate him still."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 14, 2007)

"A secret door? This might give us the chance to sneak pass these possible threats we have detected." Rogan says as he looks to the others. "Do we have a way of opening it?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 15, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "A secret door? This might give us the chance to sneak pass these possible threats we have detected." Rogan says as he looks to the others. "Do we have a way of opening it?"




Donovan shakes his head. "No skill at opening things, unless you want me to ram into it," the templar says, then he furrows his brow to Rogan. "Wait a minute. I thought you were the one could open doors."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 15, 2007)

With a chuckle Rogan smiles at Donovan. "Yes, I could probably find a way to open it. I was just curious if Jango came across a way to open when he found the door."

Rogan makes his way over to the door Jango has detected and carefully searches around it for any signs of danger. Once he determines it is safe, Rogan will then look for a means to open it.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2007)

"Not yet... that's what I'm doing presently. I only saw that unusual and too straigth cavity in the wall." he tells, showing teh detail that has catch his attetnion at first.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 15, 2007)

Rogan moves from the northern corridor back down to join Jango in front of the stone wall.  As soon as he arrives, and Jango steps to the side to allow him access to the wall, both men feel the floor drop ever-so-slightly.  All of a sudden, the stone door in the wall opens silently inwards, and both Jango and Rogan see a narrow secret passageway ahead of them.  Apparently there was a pressure plate in the floor that both men's weight released.

When Rogan takes a quick glance down the passage, it is hard to make out because of the lack of a lightsource within... but from hallway spillover he barely makes out the corridor ending in what looks to be a dead end and/or perhaps the back of another door.

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2007)

"We go that way?" asks Jango.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 15, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "We go that way?" asks Jango.




With a nod, Rogan smiles "It seems our best option. I wonder, though, if this door will close if we step off the pressure plate?"

Rogan takes a step back to see if the door closes, and if so, how quickly.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 15, 2007)

Jango will quickly look if there is a way to open teh door from teh other side (pressure plate or anything else...)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 16, 2007)

When Rogan steps back and off the pressure plate (leaving only Jango there), the door swings closed very quickly and very quietly.  Obviously it requires more weight than just the young elf boy to open it... but as the elf couldn't weigh more than probably 130 pounds, you don't know if a heavier single person could open it on his own.  When Jango looks on the other side of the doorway, he suspects that the floor holds the same sort of pressure plate, so the door could open from either direction if enough weight was put on it.

You also notice that the door opens fast enough that a person walking to up to it could pass through the threshold without having to slow down.  A person running would have to wait a beat for the door to swing open, but if they were moving at a normal clip, it would not hinder their progress at all.

[sblock=Ari]As you are still standing at the end of the main hall while Rogan and Jango are futzing with the secret door at the front, your eyes and ears catch two things from down the hallway.  First, you hear a deep grunt or two from someone or something that is not the person chanting.  Almost like the sound of boredom or of a sigh, but very much a vocal bass.

When you glance down the hallway, you then see a rather large shadow get cast on the northern wall down at the end where the chamber is.  It's hard to tell if the shadow is big because the person/thing making it is big or if it's just the person/thing is further away from the lightsource that is casting it... but as the shadow is moving, the person/thing casting it definitely is mobile and has just moved in front of the lightsource (since the shadow hadn't been there previously).

You cannot tell if the grunts and the shadow are related.[/sblock]
[sblock=Khalia, Horatio]Both you you please roll Spot checks for yourselves (using ww.invisiblecastle.com).

When you post your results, if you also mention in the post something specific you are glancing at or a specific direction/location you are looking, you will get a +5 to your roll if it is the same thing I'm having you make your check for to notice.

(If what you post is not for what I'm having you trying to notice, your Spot check will be just as normal.)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 16, 2007)

Khalia, only half-paying attention to the others, is still pondering the text on the columns.

Spot check (1d20+2=5)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 16, 2007)

Ari signal to Rogan and the group, whispering lowly. "Did you see a large creature down that corridor? Something large is getting impatient. Saw its shadow moving. We better get through this door quickly if that's our plan."


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Knowing little of doors and not knowing the language on the columns, turns his attention to the bas relief of the great dragon, fascinated by its size and wondering how it came to finally succumb--if it actually did.

Pitiful Spot = 4


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 16, 2007)

Khalia's further examination of the temple's columns produces no further information that she hadn't already acquired about the dragon Kha'shazul.

Horatio walks over to the bas-relief and casually looks up at it, and as before it shows the skeletal dragon in victorious battle against a horde of demons rising like a swarm of locusts from the caldera of a raging volcano.

Something niggles away at him though when he looks up at the bas-relief.  Something in regards to the histories Khalia mentioned when reading the columns.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 16, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari signal to Rogan and the group, whispering lowly. "Did you see a large creature down that corridor? Something large is getting impatient. Saw its shadow moving. We better get through this door quickly if that's our plan."



As quickly and quietly as Rogan possibly can, he steps back on the pressure plate and allows the others to move through the opening.


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Horatio walks over to the bas-relief and casually looks up at it, and as before it shows the skeletal dragon in victorious battle against a horde of demons rising like a swarm of locusts from the caldera of a raging volcano.
> 
> Something niggles away at him though when he looks up at the bas-relief.  Something in regards to the histories Khalia mentioned when reading the columns.




Donovan frowns, whispering to Khalia, "I'm not sure what it is, but take another look at this, will you, Khalia? Something seems ... I'm not sure if it's off or familiar, but you'd know better than I."

As Ari mentions their potential visitor, the templar moves toward the pressure plate. "If it's weight you need, my armor's probably got plenty to spare," he offers."I'll hold this side open while the rest of you make your way in. Just remember to keep your side weighted down for when we're through." he says with a grin.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 17, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Donovan frowns, whispering to Khalia, "I'm not sure what it is, but take another look at this, will you, Khalia? Something seems ... I'm not sure if it's off or familiar, but you'd know better than I."




Khalia examines the bas-relief much more thoroughly, as Horatio asked.

OOC: Search check (1d20+13=16) (apparently invisbile castle's dice are hating Khalia in this encounter).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 17, 2007)

Rogan steps on the pressure plate again and the door swings silently inward again.  The group begins to quickly move towards the secret passage, and Horatio and Khalia will need to take a better look at the bas-relief at a later time as it is very large and very detailed (but they make it a point to remember to come back to it).

The priest of the Silver Flame motions to the rogue that he'll take over holding the door open, thus allowing him to scout ahead as usual.  Then one by one the others follow along into the narrow corridor.  At the far end the group stops a few feet away, and Rogan does a quick search to confirm that yes, there is another pressure plate here, and the dead-end is in fact the back of another door.  As soon as the group is ready they can move forward to activate the plate and usher themselves past the threshold into where it empties into.

[sblock=OOC]I guessed that the single-file marching order was:
Rogan
Ari (and Onyx)
Jina
Jango
Aern
Khalia
Horatio

If you want to change the order in any way before advancing, please let me know (as well as letting me know if there are any abilities/spells/items you are activating before going through the secret door.[/sblock]

Encounter A6 - Main Hall


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2007)

Ari takes a look around. In a low whisper, he address the group. "This looks like it'll snake back around to the other room. If we can get someone light to listen at the door, we can be sure. If that's the case, I suggest to use a two pronged thrust---because I doubt whatever's in there is friendly." He looks and Jango and Aern. "You both have sharp ears, and I don't think you'd set off the door."


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 17, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari takes a look around. In a low whisper, he address the group. "This looks like it'll snake back around to the other room. If we can get someone light to listen at the door, we can be sure. If that's the case, I suggest to use a two pronged thrust---because I doubt whatever's in there is friendly." He looks and Jango and Aern. "You both have sharp ears, and I don't think you'd set off the door."




"This very well might snake around to the other room." Rogan says as he stands in front of the pressure plate trying to hear if anything is on the other side of this secret door.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 17, 2007)

"I suggets Aren to listen, I'll be ready to throw a spell in case the door open." tells Jango.

OOC: by the way, Griot is on Jango's shoulder I suppose...


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Aern steps up to listen at the false door... thankfully not setting off the pressure plate... and he does make out the very faint sounds of chanting.  It is hard to tell how close the chanter might be from here, or if there are any other intervening walls between them... but the speaker is audible.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 18, 2007)

Jango moves foward and asks to Aern to move out from the plate before stepping on and listening at his turns, trying to idnetify teh chanting, most likely some kind of spell.

OOC:
Languages: Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan
Spellcraft: +3 (yeah, I'm a sorcerer, not a wizard  :\  )


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "This very well might snake around to the other room." Rogan says as he stands in front of the pressure plate trying to hear if anything is on the other side of this secret door.




"Should we try a pincher move, then? But we don't have any idea how many creatures might be in that room."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 18, 2007)

Jango steps forward to listen, and like Rogan before him... it sounds to be prayers or somesuch.  It is hard to make out anything specific because of the muffling of the wall, but Jango does hear what he thinks are the names "Kha'shazul" and "Rhashaak" just like Rogan did.  In the few minutes it's been since the rogue listened at the other hallway, it doesn't seem as though anything much has changed.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Should we try a pincher move, then? But we don't have any idea how many creatures might be in that room."



"We can hear a few, at least two. Rogan and I can stalk down the hall to get a better look, just to be sure. I think the caster's should be in the tunnel, to surprise anything in there when Rogan, Jina, and I draw them off... once we know their make-up."

Something had changed with the hunter, Khalia and Jango noticed. He was more take charge, less light in his dealings. Something with the dragon had changed him. Hopefully it was for the better.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "We can hear a few, at least two. Rogan and I can stalk down the hall to get a better look, just to be sure. I think the caster's should be in the tunnel, to surprise anything in there when Rogan, Jina, and I draw them off... once we know their make-up."




"There's not much I can do on that score, Ari. I have few offensive spells in my prayerbook, and to prepare for the attack earlier, I prepared other things today. I can hit something hard once, particularly if its undead or another creature of darkness, but unless we encounter a foe where I can offer tactical advice, I'm affraid I'll be contributing little beyond a wand of cure spells." Khalia says.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 19, 2007)

OOC:  Khalia, don't forget you have your crossbow.  You can get a shot off every round with it if you don't move (Move action to reload / Standard action to fire) and that's a potential extra d8 of damage each round that the group wouldn't have.  Don't consider yourself useless during combat, because you aren't by any stretch.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> "We can hear a few, at least two. Rogan and I can stalk down the hall to get a better look, just to be sure. I think the caster's should be in the tunnel, to surprise anything in there when Rogan, Jina, and I draw them off... once we know their make-up."




"Let us hope it is only two,but be prepared for more." The Daggerspell Guardian comments as he looks to Ari and Jani. "I am ready when you the both of you are. Is everyone else set?"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "There's not much I can do on that score, Ari. I have few offensive spells in my prayerbook, and to prepare for the attack earlier, I prepared other things today. I can hit something hard once, particularly if its undead or another creature of darkness, but unless we encounter a foe where I can offer tactical advice, I'm affraid I'll be contributing little beyond a wand of cure spells." Khalia says.



Ari places a hand on Khalia's shoulder a moment. "Every assistance helps. A well placed distraction with a weapon is all that is needed for one of us to strike the vital blow." Ari thinks for a moment. "Perhaps we should be getting you a longspear. Just as good for aiding, but less dangerous for you."

With that, he nods at the elf and Rogan, and moves back.

OOC: Move silently as best he can (take 10) a few feet behind Rogan. Let Rogan sneak up to the doorway in the other hall to get a peek in. Does Rogan have a mirror?


----------



## jkason (Oct 19, 2007)

(OOC: I'm a little unclear. So Rogan, Jina, and Ari are going back out of the secret passage to the other hallway and we're staying inside it? Or are we waiting near it (but in the regular hall) so that we can jump in if necessary?)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 19, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> (OOC: I'm a little unclear. So Rogan, Jina, and Ari are going back out of the secret passage to the other hallway and we're staying inside it? Or are we waiting near it (but in the regular hall) so that we can jump in if necessary?)



OOC: Y'all stay inside. If we think we can take what is in there, we will attack, providing enough noise for the rest of you to do the pincher move. Assuming the other door goes where we think it goes.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 19, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: Move silently as best he can (take 10) a few feet behind Rogan. Let Rogan sneak up to the doorway in the other hall to get a peek in. Does Rogan have a mirror?




OOC - nope. i usually buy a small mirror for my rogues/scouts. guess not this time around.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2007)

With a plan in place... Rogan, Jina, Ari and Onyx leave the secret tunnel and proceed back around to the main hallway that feeds into this end of the temple.  Using a small mirror that Rogan borrowed from someone (I'm sure someone has one in their possession), the rogue glances into the main room off the hallway.

He sees a massive alter dominate the far wall, upon which sit several candelabras with burning candles.  Above the altar on the wall stretches a mural that goes all the way to the temple's vaulted ceiling.  A low circular wall like the group found out on the portico sits in the center of the room, and there is an archway in the center of the wall opposite the altar that leads into another room or two presumably.

However, the most important features are the blackscale priest that stands in the center of the room in front of the circular well and altar, and the very large creature with the upper torso of a powerfully built reptillion humanoid and the lower body of a four-legged wingless dragon (a dracotaur).  The priest wears robes, although the bulk of the folds suggest armor beneath it, and he stands with his arms outstretched and continues chanting.  The dracotaur's clawed feet and spiked tail lash the stones as it hefts its longspear and paces around the room.  Ari would guess that it is this creature whose shadow he saw.

The other four party members remain in the secret passage waiting for some sort of signal to come out.

Encounter A9 - Altar Room





[sblock=OOC: ]If your intention is to rush out and engage in combat, Rogan, Ari and Jina can state their first actions.  Please use the letter/number coordinate system of the spreadsheet to specify where you are moving to.  Thanx! [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 23, 2007)

The Daggerspell Guardian relates everything he sees to the others the best he can using hand signals and very few words given in soft whispers. 

Once done with that, Rogan enters the chamber and moves to the south, his knuckles going white as he grips both daggers tightly.

[sblock=ooc]Move to AF11 and attack priest (charging if needed). His goal is to act quickly as to take the priest by surprise (and get sneak attack   )[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2007)

Bellowing loudly, calling "Ware the dracotaur!" the hunter charges into the room. A dark miasma encircles the dracotaur as he does so, and onyx follows close behind.

OOC: Charge D at AJ8 if possible, activating his hexer's curse on it and casting _karmic aura_. Onyx will follow.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2007)

OOC: Since Darcotaurs aren't in the SRD, I'm not sure if they're a creature type that Khalia's Dark Knowledge applies to. Are they?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2007)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Since Darcotaurs aren't in the SRD, I'm not sure if they're a creature type that Khalia's Dark Knowledge applies to. Are they?



My MMIII lists them as Dragons. She has Draconic Archivist, does she not?


----------



## drothgery (Oct 23, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> My MMIII lists them as Dragons. She has Draconic Archivist, does she not?




Yup.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2007)

Rogan counts down to Ari and Jina from three, and on the go signal... all three rush into the room to engage the priest and dracotaur.  Rogan moves directly south to go after the priest, while Ari and the elf girl head straight for the dracotaur... Ari shouting out to the others behind the secret door what is going on.  Khalia hears Ari's shout, and immediately her mind starts swimming to find information she might know about the creature called the "dracotaur".  When Rogan reaches the priest, he glances quickly to his right into the small room off the main chamber and sees a pair of blackscale adepts(?) prostrating themselves on the floor (presumably to the priest as he was chanting).

[sblock=Encounter A9: Surprise Round]
Due to northern party members waiting until Rogan gives his signal to attack, and southern party members needing to move one at a time out the door, initiative order is based off of Rogan and Horatio's numbers, with others holding their actions as needed.  For this surprise round, only the northern group will act.

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur
14 Rogan
14 Ari
12 Horatio
12 Jango
10 High Priest
8 Aern
8 Khalia
7 Jina
2 Adepts x2

Rogan charges south and engages the priest, who gets taken by surprise.  The rogue slashes once with his dagger but he hears the blade clang off of the armor the blackscale wears under his priestly robes.  (Attack High Priest w/dagger: *miss*)

Ari and Onyx charge the dracotaur and while crossing the room he releases a foul curse upon the dragonkin.  (Hexblade Curse as Free action: Will save vs DC 15: [7] + 5 = 12 *failure*)  The curse grips the dragonkin, and he can feel that he's just not right anymore.  Ari lets loose with an aura, then takes a big swing with his longsword, which catches the dracotaur across it's torso.  (Attack dracotaur w/longsword: *hit* 6 damage / lightly hurt)

Jina follows the monster hunter in and takes a lunge with her thinblade... and because of the distraction caused by Ari's actions... the dracotaur does not notice the young one and the blade slides in below the soft scales under his arm.  The dracotaur screams in pain and anger.  (Attack dracotaur w/thinblade: *hit* 6 damage / hurt)

With everyone else now on full alert, the adepts jump to their feet and the four in the secret passage begin to rush out.

Dracotaur (Hexblade Curse): -2 to attacks, damage, saves, checks[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 24, 2007)

Jango steps out of the secret passage and clear teh way for the others. He then concentrate and gather energy through the shard he wear at his neck and point at the priest, releasing a burning ray.

OOC: Steping at AH16 and casting empowered Scorching Ray


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2007)

OOC: _karmic aura_ only forces a save when they attack me over then next 3 rounds; in addition, as it is swift (and the curse is free), Ari still gets an attack in the surprise round if he could charge.

As he faces the dracotaur, Ari steps to the side motioning Jina to do the same to flank. He continues to set about his bloody work.

OOC: 5ft step to AK, attack with longsword. Onyx still there.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 24, 2007)

Khalia lets the others know what she does about Dracotaurs, but her studies didn't come up with much (Dark Knowledge (tactics); use an AP if a 3 or better on an AP roll can move up to the next success level (1d20+12=15, 1d6=2); AP not used, I think).


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2007)

*Ooc*

OOC: Questions: 

1) Can Brother Donovan enact a charge in round one, or does the door-opening mechanism delay him too much for that to happen?

2) Does Khalia's result let Donovan know about the alignment of dracosaurs? He's got a Circle of Protection vs. Evil prepped, but I don't know that he'd be aware he can use it given his own Knowledge skills. 

3) Is the previous Bless spell still in effect?

If he can charge, he'll charge the priest (Powerful Charge gives him an extra 1d8 damage to the attack if he hits). If not, I'll decide what he does / casts based on the answers to the other questions.

thanks.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 24, 2007)

OOC Replies:

1) I never go by strict "Charging" rules where you have to go in a straight line and nothing can be in your way (anyone who was paying attention in the combats within the "heavy underbrush" might've noticed that).  If you can travel more or less in the direction of the opponent for at least 10 feet, you can charge.  So yes, you can charge the High Priest.

2) Because Eberron plays loose with alignements it is usually impossible to make strict racial determinations on who is good or evil.  However, based on what Horatio knows about the situation regarding all of these lizardfolk (especially them forcing other lizardfolk to pay them tribute), he could probably guess that they would fit the profile of evil.

3)  No, many minutes have gone by since the previous combat.  That Bless (which only lasted 5 minutes) has expired.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 25, 2007)

Knowing he has put himself up aginast a much stronger opponent than he expected once again, Rogan curses himself silently as he side steps away from the doorway and tries to strike the High Priest down with his two daggers.

ooc - 5ft step to AG11, full attack with TWF.


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> OOC Replies:
> 
> 1) I never go by strict "Charging" rules where you have to go in a straight line and nothing can be in your way (anyone who was paying attention in the combats within the "heavy underbrush" might've noticed that).  If you can travel more or less in the direction of the opponent for at least 10 feet, you can charge.  So yes, you can charge the High Priest.




Donovan stamps on the pressure plate as he hears the call to arms. Barelling into the room and making for the first viable opponent, Donovan raises his mace above his head and charges at the priest Rogan's engaged with, putting his body's momentum into the swing.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 25, 2007)

[sblock=OOC stonegod: ]stonegod, since I guess I misunderstood how Karmic Aura worked, I gave you your charge attack and added it to the previous post... but treated the missed save from last round to this one (since it apparently shouldn't occur until the recipient of the spell makes an attack, which happens this round).  Does the dracotaur make a save each round the spell is active, and if failed they are fatigued?  And once he fails it once, is he then fatigued for the rest of the duration, or does he get another save the following round?  I'm not sure I'm understanding the rules of the spell.[/sblock]

As the sounds of combat begin, everyone who was not expecting a fight or was holding for one to start all spring into action.  Priests rise, passages open, and blood begins to spill.

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 1]

The dracotaur screams in pain from the attacks and the curse he's received, and those of you who speak draconic hear him declare "Varmystix will destroy you, in the name of the children of the night!"  He then rears back and spits a stream of spittle that ignites in the air and hits Ari Osten square in the face!  The spittle sticks to the monster hunter and begins burning his flesh!  Some of the spittle even splatters off of the hexblade and catches Jina and Onyx as well, causing both of them some burning damage.  (Dracotaur breath weapon: ranged touch attack vs Ari: *hit* 5 damage // splash attack vs Jina: *hit* 2 damage)  Unfortunately for the group, his forceful attack is not enough to fatigue him as he is able to temporarily shrug off the _karmic aura_ that surrounds him.  (Karmic Aura: Will save vs DC 14: [19] + 5 - 2 = 22 *success*)

Knowing he has put himself up against a much stronger opponent than he expected once again, Rogan curses himself silently and he sidesteps away from the doorway... trying to strike the High Priest down with his two daggers.  One misses, but the other catches the priest across the hand.  (Attack High Priest w/dagger: *miss* // Attack High Priest w/dagger: *hit* 3 damage / barely hurt)

As he faces the dracotaur, Ari steps to the side... motioning Jina to do the same to flank.  He continues to set about his bloody work, swinging high with his longsword while Onyx distracts it low.  And once again, he catches the dragonkin with a stiff swipe and more blood oozes forth from it's hide.  The monster hunter can sense that the creature is not much longer for this world.  (Attack dracotaur w/longsword: *hit* 11 damage / seriously hurt)

Donovan stamps on the pressure plate as he hears the call to arms. Barrelling into the room and making for the first viable opponent, Donovan raises his mace above his head and charges at the High Priest, putting his body's momentum into the swing.  The swing is on target, and the Silver Flame cleric hears a satisfying *thud* as it dents and mishapes the priest's armor, causing much pain.  (Attack High Priest w/heavy mace & Powerful Charge: *hit* 10 damage / lightly hurt)

Jango steps out of the secret passage and clears the way for the others behind him.  (Move action: to AH16)  He then concentrates and quickly gathers energy through the shard he wears at his neck.  He points at the High Priest and releases a burning ray of heat... which connects instantly and burns to high hell.  (Cast Empowered _Scorching Ray_: *hit* 20 damage / hurt)

The High Priest gasps in pain at the effrontery of all of these interlopers, and he shouts at his adepts to attack these fiends.  He withdraws from the combat by moving slightly north and then backing up into the vestry behind him.  This does allow Rogan to take an opportunity for an attack, but the dagger swing goes wide.  (AoO Attack High Priest w/dagger: *miss* / hurt)

Aern rushes into the room and begins shouting encouragement and stories of valor.  (Bardic Music: Inspire Courag:  +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear)

Khalia follows everyone else out the secret passage and starts letting the others know what she does about dracotaurs, but her studies didn't come up with much.  (Dark Knowledge: [15] = +1 to hit vs dracotaur)

Jina takes Ari's advice and steps opposite the hunter.  (5' step to AK10)    With the flank up and the hexblade's curse still inhibiting the dracotaur's movements, Aern's chanting, and Khalia's tactical knowledge, the elf girl is able to catch the dracotaur twice easily with her blades... sending the beast to the great beyond.  (Attack dracotaur w/thinblade: *hit* 4 damage // Attack dracotaur w/:lightblade *hit* 4 damage / dead)

The two blackscale adepts rush forward and each one engages Rogan and Horatio.  Both wield greatclubs and they take turns swinging at the two humans... and the more combat savvy would see that they are taking a little off their aim to put a little extra oomph in their power.  This allows the one facing Rogan to connect and almost drop the rogue completely by the swing (Attack Rogan w/greatclub + 2 points Power Attack: *hit* 17 damage) but the one against the cleric to swing wide.  (Attack Horatio w/greatclub + 2 points Power Attack: *miss*)

The combat is in full swing, and with the way the sound is echoing throughout the chamber... if there is anyone else in this temple, it's a pretty good bet that they will hear the fighting.

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur _dead_
14 Rogan 3/20
14 Ari 37/42
12 Horatio 36/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -33
8 Aern 25/25
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept
2 Adept

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> [sblock=OOC stonegod: ]stonegod, since I guess I misunderstood how Karmic Aura worked, I gave you your charge attack and added it to the previous post... but treated the missed save from last round to this one (since it apparently shouldn't occur until the recipient of the spell makes an attack, which happens this round).  Does the dracotaur make a save each round the spell is active, and if failed they are fatigued?  And once he fails it once, is he then fatigued for the rest of the duration, or does he get another save the following round?  I'm not sure I'm understanding the rules of the spell.[/sblock]



[sblock=OOC]Its a bit of a complex spell. They save every time they attack. If they fail, they are fatigued 3 rounds (and any additional failures just extend the duration of fatigue, they do not cause exhaustion).[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 25, 2007)

The blood rushing in his ears, Ari is in his element. With a bellow, he charges the acolyte attacking Rogan, hoping to distract it from the smaller rogue.

OOC: Charge to AG10, Onyx following.


----------



## Unkabear (Oct 26, 2007)

Aern remains near the back as the group rushes into fight.  This was not high on his to do list.  But he was more than happy to assist the others in other ways.  He let the stories of valor to take a low tone that began to build into a song that followed the flow of battle.


----------



## jkason (Oct 26, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Seeing Rogan nearly crumple beneath a blow, Donovan calls out, "Rogan, fall back. Khalia, I think we're going to need that wand again." 

Even as he speaks, the templar shifts his shield so that his hand is free to clasp the holy symbol hanging around his neck. "Flame protect us from this den of evil," he growls. For a second, a rush of air seems to push out from the cleric in a wide circle, then he holds up his mace, ready to take on his opponents.

[sblock=OOC]I think that a diagonal move counts as more than a 5' step, so it would provoke an AoO if I made it to get to AH12 to heal Rogan. Since morale bonuses don't stack, Donovan's going to save his Bless for later and take a 5' step to AH13 and cast his Magic Circle Against Evil. He has to free a hand to do it, so I believe that takes his shield out of play for the round after he casts it (unless he dropped the mace, which ain't happenin'  ). Since the effect is the same as Protection from... with an emanation attached, it moves with Donovan, yes?[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 27, 2007)

Taking a step back to put some distance between him and his attacker, Rogan does all he can to prevent himself from being struck again.

ooc - full defensive +6 AC


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2007)

Jango will aim a Glitterdust spell just behind the two blackscale, to encompass them but not Horatio and Rogan, hoping to blind them both, giving a better edge to his friends. He will then draw his wand of magic missile, feeling that he is about to run out of spell.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2007)

OOC: I'm not really sure what I want Khalia to do; can I hold off until her initiative count?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 2 - Part 1]

Taking a step back to put some distance between him and his attacker, Rogan does all he can to prevent himself from being struck again.  He changes his posture to one of defense.  (Total Defense +6 to AC)

Hearing the blood rushing in his ears, Ari is in his element.  With a bellow, the monster hunter charges forward up next to Rogan to take on the blackscale adept that just walloped the Daggerspell Guardian.  With Onyx by his side to cause distraction, Ari comes in high and hard with his longsword and absolutely crushes the priests shoulder, injuring him critically.  (Attack adept w/longsword: *crit* 21 damage / hurt)

Donovan considers trying to move up to heal Rogan, but when the rogue steps back out of the fray and allows Ari to take over, the Silver Flame cleric changes tack.  He takes a step back from his attackers as well, raises his holy symbol, and suddenly a circle of protection emanates out from him 10 feet... which unfortunately at this moment in time, includes nobody else.  (Step to AH13 / Cast _Magic Circle Against Evil_)

Jango however immediately steps forward in order to gain line of light on the vestry slightly behind the two adepts (and just coincidentally into the magic circle that Horatio created).   He immediately forcuses his magical energies on a location just behind them, and suddenly a ball of gold appears and explodes into millions of tiny particles... which float gently to the ground.  The adept facing off against Ari immediately reaches up to his eyes with his hand trying to clear his sight, but the other one ignores the glittering dust around him (Step to AI15 / Cast Glitterdust DC 14: Adept A [3] + 9 = 12 *failure* // Adept B [14] + 9 = 23 *success*)

The draconic speakers in the party hear a voice from within the vestry (which Ari and Rogan can both see to be the High Priest) shout out "Help us!  Defend the temple of your fathers!"  The priest then makes some complex gestures and suddenly he disappears from Ari and Rogan's eyes.  (Cast spell)

Aern remains near the back as the group rushes into fight.  He lets the stories of valor take a low tone that begins to build into a song that follows the flow of battle.  (Continue to Inspire Courgage)

Khalia stands next to Aern and considers her options.

Initiative Order:

_17 Dracotaur dead
14 Rogan 3/20
14 Ari 37/42
12 Horatio 36/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -33
8 Aern 25/25_
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept A -21
2 Adept B

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear
Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jango): +2 to AC, saves
Glitterdust (Adept A): Blinded: -2 to AC, move at half speed[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 30, 2007)

Jango will use his wand and cast a magic missile at the Adept B


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2007)

Donovan's action will depend on whether he knows the lizard just disappeared. Your post indicated only Rogan and Ari saw that happen, but they're both ahead of him in initiative order, so if they tell him, he'll step to AH 12 and try an area Dispel Magic on the room where the lizard went invisible, hoping to catch it before it can slip out.

If he doesn't know, he'll reseat his shield and charge / attack adept B with his heavy mace.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2007)

With no one seriously injured, enemies that she doesn't know much about (monstrous humanoids), and one opponent who's apparently not in melee, Khalia fires her crossbow at 'B'.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 2 - Part 2]

With no one seriously injured, enemies that she doesn't know much about (monstrous humanoids), and one opponent who's apparently not in melee, Khalia fires her crossbow at the uninjured blackscale adept.  Unfortunately the lizard ducks out of the way as it prepares to go after Brother Donovan, and the bolt slams and imbeds itself in the north wall.  (Attack B w/light crossbow: *miss*)  She immediately pulls out another bolt to reload.

Jina sneaks around between Rogan and the well, then moves right up to the uninjured adept.  She thrusts with her thinblade and catches the priest in the thigh.  The blackscale roars in pain.  (Attack B w/thinblade: *hit* 8 damage / lightly hurt)

The now-blinded northern adept turns in the direction of Ari in a rage and with a tight two-handed grip, puts a little extra oomph into his swing at the expense of accuracy.  Not exactly the best strategy when being unable to see.  (Power Attack: -2 to hit, +4 damage)  The greatclub arcs in a smooth motion and despite the monster's hunter's total concealment, the attack still manages to slam into his abdomen, knocking the wind out of him.  (Attack Ari w/greatclub + power attack - total concealment: *hit* / 50% miss chance *still hit* 21 damage)   Ari can feel his knees go a bit weak from that tremendous hit.

The southern adept had intended on going after Horatio, but with the elf swashbuckler stepping right on up to join the melee and his partner taking a big hit from Ari Osten, the blackscale takes a moment to step back, pull out a wand from his belt, then quickly cast of a spell that begins healing some of the wounds of the other lizard.  (5' step to AE11 / Cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on A: 12 points healed)

Rogan then decides what is best for him to do.

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur _dead_
14 Rogan 3/20
14 Ari 16/42
12 Horatio 36/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -33
8 Aern 25/25
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept A -9
2 Adept B -8

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear
Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jango/Jina): +2 to AC, saves
Glitterdust (Adept A): Blinded: -2 to AC, move at half speed, 50% miss chance on attacks[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 30, 2007)

Unless someone else heals Ari before she can act, she'll move across the room and drop her prepared _Searing Light_ for _Cure Serious Wounds_ to heal him.

OOC: I think she can reach the square that's to Ari's "southeast" (by classic video game up = north logic) in a single move.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2007)

Grimacing, the hunter curses under his breath. Drawing upon his secret power, cold death lances up his left arm, restoring some vigor. Determined to drop the lizard, he slashes once with his blade while trying to slam into the blind foe. He then steps to the side, hoping to ruin the sightless one's aim. 

OOC: use aberrant vigor to gain 5 tmp hp, attack with sword and armor, then step south. Don't forget the brute must save vs Ari's karmic aura spell.


----------



## Mista Collins (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=DEFCON]You have Rogan listed at 17/20HP, but in round 1 he was hit for 17 damage. So I amassuming is is actually at 0/20. If this really is the case, he will continue to do what he is doing. Taking a 5' back and protecting himself defensively[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Oct 31, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> [sblock=DEFCON]You have Rogan listed at 17/20HP, but in round 1 he was hit for 17 damage. So I amassuming is is actually at 0/20. If this really is the case, he will continue to do what he is doing. Taking a 5' back and protecting himself defensively[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC]
If Rogan's really at 0 HP, Khalia will heal him, rather than Ari (moving to the same square).
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2007)

[SBLOCK=OOC]I woud think that Rogan is at 3/20. I think DEFCON made a mistake and instead of substracting the 17 damage fomr his full health, he put the damage as his remaining hp.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 3]

Still reeling from the blow to the head, Rogan takes another step back to keep himself out of harms way, and remains in a defensive posture.

The blinded adept connected solidly with his previous swing, and because of the priest's preternatural strength of will, was able to easily shake off the fatigue that the hexblade's curse tried to inflict upon him.  (Will save vs Karmic Aura DC 14: [12] + 9 = 21 *saved*)  Grimacing, Ari curses under his breath. Drawing upon his secret power, cold death lances up his left arm, restoring some vigor.  (Use Aberrant Vigor: heal 5 temporary hit points)  Determined to drop the lizard, he tries slashing once with his blade while slamming into the blinded foe with his spiked armor.  The twin manuever is difficult, but with Onyx distracting, his courage inspired by Aern, and the lizard currently blind, Ari takes the chance.  Fortunately, his sword is able to catch the creature again, but the spikes bounce harmlessly off of the lizard's breastplate.  (Attack A w/longsword: *hit* 14 damage // Attack A w/spiked armor: *miss* / hurt)  Ari then steps to the side, hoping to ruin the sightless one's aim.  (5' step to AG11)

Unfortunately, neither Rogan nor Ari mentioned out loud that the high priest had disappeared from view (although to be fair they were both busy at the time).  As a result, Brother Donovan decides to charge right after the adept that had hit him previously.  With mace and shield at the ready, his powerful charge is tremendous and the mace slams hard into the adept's arm.  (Charge attack vs B w/heavy mace + powerful charge: *hit* 11 damage / hurt)

Jango gets in on the action and pulls out his wand of magical force missiles.  He fires it once, and three balls of energy spring out and impact hard against the adept, causing him to curse out loud in pain.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs B: 11 damage / seriously hurt)

Suddenly a draconic voice can be heard from within the vestry, and Donovan is surprised when he glances over but does not see anybody within.  The High Priest is gone!  The voice makes the sounds of someone casting a spell, then silence from within again.  There does not appear to be any appreciable effect that is noticed by the party.

[sblock=Khalia](Spellcraft check DC 17: [6] + 13 = 19 *success*)

You are able to recognize the spell as _Bear's Endurance_.[/sblock]

Aern continues his chanting.

Khalia recognizes the need to keep the party's leader on his feet, so she quickly sprints across the room towards Ari Osten.  She wipes a spell from her mind and channels the energy into a curing effect for the monster hunter.  Ari's wounds entirely close and he is surprised at how good he now feels.  (Move to AH12 / Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_ on Ari: 21 hit points healed)

Jina slashes quickly with both her blades against the blinded adept, but both times it is his high quality armor that turns away her attacks.  (Attack vs B w/thinblade: *miss* // Attack vs B w/lightblade: *miss*)

Unaware that Ari has been completely refreshed and thus a much more deadly opponent, the adept tries for another more powerful attack.  This time his blindness and Ari's sidestepping cause him to not even come close.  (Attack Ari w/greatclub + power attack - total concealment: 50% miss chance *miss*)

The other adept, having just been slammed by both a heavy mace and three force missiles, takes a step back into the vestry and uses his curative wand once more... this time upon himself.  Several of his injuries magically heal.  (5' step to AD10 / Cast _Cure Moderate Wounds_ on self: 10 hit points healed)

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur _dead_
14 Rogan 3/20
14 Ari 42*/42 (37)
12 Horatio 36/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -33 hurt
8 Aern 25/25
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept A -23 hurt
2 Adept B -20 hurt

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear
Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Ari): +2 to AC, saves
Glitterdust (Adept A): Blinded: -2 to AC, move at half speed, 50% miss chance on attacks[/sblock]





OOC:  Indeed, Rogan should be listed as 3/20, and I've made the corrections on each page..  Since he's stepped far enough out of combat, I went with the assumption that Khalia would heal Ari to keep the group's tank on his feet.


----------



## Velmont (Oct 31, 2007)

Jango will use his wand again againast the same opponent being the most dangerous one between the two adepts.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 31, 2007)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia recognizes the need to keep the party's leader on his feet, so she quickly sprints across the room towards Ari Osten.




OOC: Khalia thinks _she's_ the party's leader. Kind of inherrent to her personality . 

"Someone in the vestry cast a spell to enhance his physical toughness." She mentions off-handedly, swapping her crossbow for her wand of _cure light wounds_ and moving to heal the badly wounded Rogan.


----------



## jkason (Oct 31, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Cursing under his breath, Donovan calls out, "'ware unseen foes! The priest's gone invisible!"

And, from the sound of Khalia's report, just strengthened himself. Deciding that in this case, what he doesn't know very well might hurt him, Donovan takes a step away from the closer adept, sweeping his shield arm upward and spitting forth what sounds like a combination of a spell and a string of expletives. 

The vestry then experiences an instant downpour as water pours down from the ceiling, puddling and pooling on the floor. 

With a wicked grin, the cleric mutters, "I may not see you coming, but I think you'll have a harder time sneaking now, yes?"

Louder, and to the others, he says, "Watch for splashes or water trailed on the dry floor; that's where the priest will be."

[sblock=OOC] 5' adjust to AD12 to avoid AoO from adept A, then casting Create Water in the vestry. At 5th level, Donovan can make as much as 10 gallons. I'm hoping that's enough to cover the place in notable puddles that invisipriest has to splash through to do anything (and as he says above, that'll leave his boots wet so he leaves a trail of wet footprints as he exits it, if he exits it). If that's not enough, he'll concentrate the water closest to the door so they'll know he's coming, at least[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 1, 2007)

Still keeping his defense up from any possible attacks, Rogan takes a quick look around to find any signs of the High Priest that had vanished. "Careful! There was at least one more in here and now he is gone."


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2007)

Ari nods his appreciation at Khalia, and continues his assault on the adept before him. He continues his two pronged attack, hoping and then dances to the side once again.

OOC: Longsword + spikes. Stepping to AF12.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 4]

Still keeping his defense up from any possible attacks, Rogan takes a quick look around to find any signs of the High Priest that had vanished.

Ari nods his appreciation at Khalia, and continues his assault on the blind adept before him.  He continues his two pronged attack, first slashing successfully with his longsword, then as he steps to the side he is also able to slam a shoulder into him, catching one of his armored spikes up and under the arm of the adept.  (Attack A w/longsword: *hit* 11 damage // Attack A w/spiked armor: *hit* 6 damage / hurt)  This shoulder block causes the adept to gurgle once, then it's eyes roll back into his head and it drops to the ground.  Ari's step forward takes him right next to Brother Donovan.  (5' step to AF12)

Donovan takes a step away from the closer adept further into the vestry (5' step to AD12), sweeping his shield arm upward and spitting forth what sounds like a combination of a spell and a string of expletives.  The vestry then experiences an instant downpour as water pours down from the ceiling, puddling and pooling on the floor.  The cleric keeps his eye on the room as the water drops and splashes, and he is able to spot where he thinks the High Priest may be, based upon how the water bounced off of his invisible body.  (Spot check DC 20 - 5 water = DC 15: [16] + 3 = 19 *success*)  The priest is not more than fifteen feet away in the center of the back wall, and Horatio vocalizes this fact to the rest of the group.  (Z12)

Jango is nowhere close enough to possible deal with the High Priest, so he instead continues to pummel the adept in his sights.  Three more force missiles spring from his wand and collide with the blackscale.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs B: 9 damage / seriously hurt)

Deciding that the jig is up, the invisible High Priest gives another yell of "Defend the temple of your fathers!" and then charges forward, splashing water all across the vestry.  Brother Donovan barely has time to get his shield up when he slammed HARD by the charging priest, who suddenly reappears to all within the vestry.  (Charge Attack vs Donovan w/greatclub + power attack 4: *hit* 24 damage)

Aern continues with his chanting.

With several of the others in her way to reach Donovan, Khalia decides to help Rogan get back into the fight.  She swaps her crossbow for her wand and moves over to the Guardian to tap him lightly with her healing wand.  The rogue feels slightly better than before, but still not great.  (Move to AI10 / Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Rogan: 6 hit points healed)

Jina figures that if she just moved up to engage the adept, she, Ari and Donovan would all get in each others way.  Thus, being the reckless swordswoman that she is, she starts weaving, bobbing, cartwheeling and flipping past everyone into the vestry proper to get herself on the far side of the blackscale adept.  (Accelerated Tumble check DC 25: [14] + 14 = 28 *success*)  Now with all the space that she needs, she thrusts out with her thinblade at the surprised adept and stabs him in the gut... bringing the lizardfolk to the brink of death.  (Attack vs B w/thinblade: *hit* 7 damage / seriously hurt)

Feeling his life slipping away through the wounds on his body, the adept tries to take down this new opponent with a gasp and a groan.  He first reaches out with his head to snap at the girl's arm with his teeth, then swings his greatclub at her as well.  However, as she is still within Horatio's magical circle of protection and the adept is virtually dead... neither of his attacks come close. (Attack Jina w/greatclub: *miss* // Attack Jina w/bite: *miss*)

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur _dead_
14 Rogan 9/20
14 Ari 42*/42 (37)
12 Horatio 12/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -33 hurt
8 Aern 25/25
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept A -40 dead
2 Adept B -36 seriously hurt

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear
Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Ari): +2 to AC, saves
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2007)

Stepping between the hight priest and the adept, Onyx flowing behind him, the monster hunter  uses a two handed chop to try to fell the adept.

OOC: Move to AD11, Onyx to AE11. Attack w/ sword.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 2, 2007)

Jango will move to see all standing opponent and will cast magic missile. He will sent one missile on teh adept if still alive and the other two against the priest. If teh adept have fallen, he will send all missile against the priest.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2007)

"I'll be back." Khalia tells Rogan, leaving his side to heal Donavan. She thinks she knows the two of them fairly well at this point, and while Rogan wouldn't charge into a fight while badly injured, the templar was another matter entirely. She was of much the same mindset as Donovan, though intellectually she understood that was not the wisest course of action.

OOC: Move behind Donovan and use a charge of her wand.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2007)

"Hopefully I'll still be here," the injured young Daggerspell Guardian tells Khalia with a smile as he moves a little to the north in case the High Priest calls for help have reached the ears of reinforcements. Using what shadows there may be in the area, he peers down the corridor trying to stay hidden at the same time.

ooc - move to AF7, hiding and keeping an eye on the corridor for reinforcements


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Brother Donovan reels as the blackscale priest hits him. Especially given Khalia's insights into the priest's elevated toughness, he's not sure he can take it down with a single blow, but he realizes that Jina seems to have the final adept on his last legs. 

"If I die today, I expect you all to avenge me," the cleric says with a bloody grin. Then he takes a step to the side and, silently praying for strength from the Flame, swings to try to kill the adept.

[sblock=OOC]5' step to AD11, which avoids AoO. Attack with mace, and throw an action point on it, for the prayin' 

Even if he doesn't drop the adept, I figure he's no worse off, since the priest can't get a flanking advantage due to Donovan's Eyes in the Back of his Head feat. *fingers crossed*[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9: Round 5]

Rogan, the injured young Daggerspell Guardian, moves a little to the north in case the High Priest calls for help have reached the ears of reinforcements. Using what shadows there may be in the area, he peers down the corridor trying to stay hidden at the same time.  (Move to AF7)

Stepping between the hight priest and the adept, Onyx flowing behind him, Ari uses a two handed chop to try to fell the adept.  The blackscale closes his eyes as the swing arrives, knowing his life is at an end.  (Attack B w/longsword: *hit* 13 damage / dead)

Donovan had intended on stepping to his right between the High Priest and the adept.  However, Ari moved into the slot instead, leaving the cleric still in front of the priest.  The question was... stay in melee or disengage and let Ari and Jina handle it?  Brother Donovan decides that running away is not for him, and he swings his mace at the High Priest instead... connecting high with a resounding *clang*.  (Attack High Priest w/heavy mace: *hit* 7 damage / hurt)

Jango moves up to get a view into the vestry.  He aims and fires with the wand once more, and three more missiles spring out, this time impacting on the High Priest.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs High Priest: 14 damage / hurt)

With pain coursing through his body and three targets now surrounding him, the High Priest shouts an expletive and then continues pummeling everyone he can.  He swings his greatclub around in a circle, taking two shots at Brother Donovan.  The first one was more of a distraction, but the second one slams gruesomely into the cleric's arm and he can hear and feel his elbow shatter.  The pain begins to overtake him, however this cleric is made of sterner stuff.  His grits his teeth and works through the agony, but does not fall.  (Attack vs Donovan w/greatclub + power attack 2: *miss* // Attack vs Donovan w/greatclub + power attack 2: *hit* 18 damage)

(Brother Donovan is at -6 hit points.  He automatically stablizes and is only Disabled due to Diehard feat.)

Aern continues with his chanting.

Khalia hears the crunch of shattered bone echo through the chamber, and is amazed that not only does the cleric not fall, he doesn't even scream out in pain!  Of course, this doesn't mean he is at all safe, so she immediately rushes over to him with her wand already out, and she allows some healing warmth to glide into him.  It is enough to keep him on his feet, but Horatio still feels like his arm could fall off at any moment.  (Move to AE12 / Cast _Cure Light Wounds_ on Donovan: 6 hit points healed / Donovan to 0/36)

Jina circles quickly around the room to set up a flank on the High Priest with Ari.  This gives her just the extra bit needed to successfully stab the priest with her thinblade in a critical location, causing a searing amount of pain in the lizardman.  (Move to AB13 / Attack vs High Priest w/thinblade: *crit* 19 damage / seriously hurt)

Everyone can see that the high priest is swaying precariously, so the group wastes no time.  Rogan remains up by the corridor to watch for any other arrivals, and Ari gets the high priest right in his sights.  Onyx quickly slides behind the hexblade and moves in next to him, and Ari then takes a massive swing with his longsword... taking the priest's head right off in a spray of crimson blood.  The carcass drops, and the water on the floor begins to turn a deep red color.  (Attack High Priest w/longsword: *hit* 12 damage / dead)

The party collectively breaths a quick sigh of relief... but everyone knows they have no time to relax.  It is unknown who else might be in this temple and if there is... whether they might have heard the sounds of fighting or the priest's calls for help.  Decisions have to be made quickly and decisively.

Initiative Order:

17 Dracotaur _dead_
14 Rogan 9/20
14 Ari 42*/42 (37)
12 Horatio 0/36
12 Jango 24/24
10 High Priest -85 dead
8 Aern 25/25
8 Khalia 22/22
7 Jina 35/37
2 Adept A -40 dead
2 Adept B -49 dead

Inspire Courage (Everyone): +2 to attacks, damage, saves vs fear
Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Ari): +2 to AC, saves
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 2, 2007)

Khalia will expend charges from her wand until everyone is at 3/4 HPs or better, or someone attacks.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 2, 2007)

"Thank you kindly," The Daggerspell guardian says as his wounds start to heal up from the wand. "Do we fall back or do we press on? Surely those noises were heard by someone!"


----------



## Velmont (Nov 3, 2007)

Jango cast Detect Magic and start to scan the circle then the corpse.


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> Khalia will expend charges from her wand until everyone is at 3/4 HPs or better, or someone attacks.




Donovan coughs up blood, but somehow manages to stand tall. Wiping his face clean, he smiles to the archivist. 

"I keep owing you my staying on my feet, Khalia," he says. "The Flame could close some of these wounds, but I'd lose others favors I think might still come in handy." As the archivist continues to tap his shoulder, slowly sealing his wounds and shrinking his bruises, he frowns.

"How much of that thing have I made you use up?" he worries aloud.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 5, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "How much of that thing have I made you use up?" he worries aloud.




"New wands are a lot easier to come by than new friends. Don't worry about it." The archivist says.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 5, 2007)

Ari quickly points to the hidden entrance. "Lets get back in there so we can get the jump on any who come. Anyone hear anything?" he asks softly.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 6, 2007)

"I've seen nor heard anything up here?" Rogan says as he turns from his post at the northern corridor. "Moving might be good, we can use this hidden passageway to our advantage."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Khalia begins healing Rogan and Horatio quickly... using one charge of her wand on the rogue and four charges on the cleric.

[sblock=Current HP: ]Rogan 15/20
Ari 42*/42 (-5 HP that will drop off in little less than an hour when Aberrent Vigor wears off)
Horatio 28/36
Jango 24/24
Aern 25/25
Khalia 22/22
Jina 35/37

If Khalia wants to use any more charges to heal more, please let me know.[/sblock]
When the group takes a second to look in the vestry, they see that a red silk hammock is strung across one side of the chamber, and gold glitters among the treasures and totems displayed on shelves throughout the room.  A suit of golden ceremonial half-plate, made to accomodate a large tailed humanoid, occupies an armor stand in one corner.  A silver crown etched with a draconic motif rests atop a large marble sphere.  A gnarled wooded staff bound with feathers and mummified animal feet leans against the far wall.  This might be the ceremonial spear _Armaekrixner_ that the lizardfolk you ran into on the way here had to give in tribute.  There is also a shallow bowl filled with green liquid that stands on a short pedestal.

Jango casts _Detect Magic_ and begins scoping the area.  He finds that nothing inside the vestry itself is magical... all the items are just ceremonial and only worth an amount based on what a collector might want for them.  However, when the elf scans the lizardfolk, he finds that the High Priest's greatclub, breastplate armor, cloak, and brooch clasp all radiate magic as does a potion that is on his belt.  The two adepts both have a potion each, as well as the single wand of healing magic that the second adept used.  The dracotaur also has a potion.

During all of this as he stands at the mouth of the northern corridor, Rogan begins to hear growling and snarling... and it sounds to be the same growling that he heard down the corridor on the other side of the temple.  Perhaps those on the far end are coming to investigate?  A quick plan formulated is to go back into the secret passage, but that needs to be agreed upon very soon for that to be effective before the snarling creature (and who knows who else) might show up.

[sblock=OOC: ] Please make a decision on where each member of the group is going to go - both their location and the order in which they stand (especially in the secret passage, as I'll need to determine initiative order based on who is in front or behind whom).  A quick discussion can occur here or over in the Talking The Talk forum for decisions on where people will hide (if at all) and what their order will be within the secret passage (if at all). [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 6, 2007)

"Grabs the potions, wand, brooch and cloak, they are magical. We don't have time to take the armor. the club too is magical if someone want to use it. Then l'ets hide into the secret passage and stay quiet. If they don't know the passage, we can wait for them to leave before getting out of it."

On that Jango grans the cloak, brooch and potions of the High Priest, leaving the job to take the potions and wand of teh adept to the others.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 6, 2007)

Jina is among the first to bundle into the passageway, intending to position herself at the far end of it. 

 The new situation, leaning against the cold wall of the passageway as she tries to calm her breathing, gives her some time to reflect on their position. Hiding here in a secret passageway of a lizardfolk temple in the depths of the jungle, dedicated to some half-fiend dragon deity. They're here at the personal behest of an an actual silver dragon. In the depths of the temple rests an artifact with the power to command all dragon-kind. In the meantime some unseen beast is snuffling round outside their hiding place, no doubt about to come upon the bodies of the lizard cultists that she and her companions just heroically dispatched. 

 She's starting to catch up in her mind with the reality of the situation. That horrible sensation of being out of her depth is ebbing away. She's in control, in her element. In the gloom of the corridor, a grin spreads slowly across her face. _This is *fun*!_


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 6, 2007)

Rogan rushes over to whisper to everyone that the growling and snarling is getting closer.  The group begins silently counting off who is going to go back into the secret passage and in which order.  It's pretty much a given that getting rid of the four dead bodies is an impossibility, so obviously their obfuscation won't last long... but perchance a small element of surprise might be gained.

A few quick decisions are made, and at least for the time being... Horatio and Jina go straight into the passage to cover the far end.  The less armored trio will bunch in the center, and then Ari and Rogan will cover this end... Rogan maintaining his ears open to listen for where and whence the creature and any others may come from.





OOC:  This is how the preliminary order looks on the map.  If everyone is comfortable with this, then you can go ahead and start posting in character.  If any further amendments or additions to what you want to do need to be made, post them over in the OOC, and I'll incorporate those changes before my next post.


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> A few quick decisions are made, and at least for the time being... Horatio and Jina go straight into the passage to cover the far end.  The less armored trio will bunch in the center, and then Ari and Rogan will cover this end... Rogan maintaining his ears open to listen for where and whence the creature and any others may come from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Donovan, healthy again thanks to Khalia's wand, takes his position, wincing as his armor continues to prove less than helpful for stealth. He does his best to standd still once he's in place, though, controlling his breathing and listening for whatever it is Rogan's been hearing.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2007)

Being one of the last ones in the secret passageway, Rogan stands completely still trying to hear and decipher what is about to transpire in the room they just left. Quick thoughts run through his mind as he waits. _This idea might not work, this is there home and they might know about this passageway._


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Everyone crowds into the passageway, with the last sounds audible being Rogan and Ari hearing the snarling and growling coming from elsewhere in the temple, but getting ever-slightly louder.  Once the door closes silently behind them though, that sound disappears.

However... no sooner does the door behind Rogan and Ari close, that the door at the other end in front of Horatio suddenly opens.  And as the Silver Flame cleric's head whips around to the sound, he comes face to face with another blackscale adept!  Apparently the lizards did know of these secret passages and this one was intending on getting into the altar room secretly... not knowing that the party was hiding out within it!

Both of the two divine worshippers yelp in surprise, and then all of the people in the tunnel turn their heads to the commotion at the west end.  And through the now-open door, another draconic voice and the growling and snarling can be heard once more... but for pretty much everyone their whereabouts are currently out of sight and unknown.

"Death to the interlopers!" shouts the adept!  And the battle is joined once again.

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 0]No one acts in the surprise round.  Both sides surprised.  You may begin posting for your first round actions.  Remember, to move out of the tunnel you must delay until the people in front have also left (in whichever direction you decide to exit).

Initative Order: 

20 Khalia
18 Rogan
17 Blackscale Adept
14 Horatio
13 Jina
13 Aern
9 Ari
8 Blackscale Handler
8 Dire Wolverine
6 Jango
[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Nov 8, 2007)

Taking advantage of his wand, Jango will use it on the weakest opponent in sight, seinding him 3 missiles.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 8, 2007)

Khalia delays, as she has no useful spells left, can't hit the blackscale with a crossbow bolt from where she is, and has no skill in tumbling.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 8, 2007)

Rogan looks to Ari behind him. "We are no use back here! Think we might be able to flank him to help?"

ooc - Rogan will wait until he can either move through the tunnel way, or move by Ari and open up the other secret door in hopes to move around and flank.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 8, 2007)

Ari swears under his breath and nods at Rogan. "Lets go!" He then hustles as fast as he can around to the other passage.


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> However... no sooner does the door behind Rogan and Ari close, that the door at the other end in front of Horatio suddenly opens.  And as the Silver Flame cleric's head whips around to the sound, he comes face to face with another blackscale adept!  Apparently the lizards did know of these secret passages and this one was intending on getting into the altar room secretly... not knowing that the party was hiding out within it!
> 
> Both of the two divine worshippers yelp in surprise, and then all of the people in the tunnel turn their heads to the commotion at the west end.  And through the now-open door, another draconic voice and the growling and snarling can be heard once more... but for pretty much everyone their whereabouts are currently out of sight and unknown.
> 
> "Death to the interlopers!" shouts the adept!  And the battle is joined once again.




"Oh, bloody--" Donovan starts, then grits his teeth. Baring his shield in front of him and lowering himself to try to get more leverage, the templar tries to shove the adept out of the way and open the way for his companions.

[sblock=OOC]Not that I have much hope of it working, but he's going to try a Bull Rush against the adept to shove him back and hopefully clear the way for the others.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 9, 2007)

With so many people stuck behind others in the narrow passage, it is up to those in front to make their moves first.  And make their moves they do.

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 1]The blackscale adept's eyes narrow when he sees Brother Donovan standing in front of him within the secret passage.  Without missing a beat he swings his greatclub at him, but because the cleric's circular protection ward is still active, it catches the doorway and bounces wild.  (Attack Donovan w/greatclub: *miss*)

Brother Donovan realizes that being stuck in the passage will only make things difficult for them all, so he raises his shield and rushes forward.  The adept takes the open opportunity and is able to graze the cleric with his club as he comes in (AoO Donovan w/greatclub: *hit* 9 damage), but is unable to stop him from slamming shield into his torso and miraculously push him backwards into the main hall and up against one of the central pillars.  (Donovan STR check: [18] + 2 str = 20 / Adept STR check [6] + 4 str + 4 size = 14)

Jina uses the opportunity to skirt behind Horatio to his right and move up next to the adept.  Her thrust with her thinblade is true, and blood begins seeping from the blackscale's wound.  (Attack Adept w/thinblade: *hit* 8 damage)

Aern silently moves up behind the cleric and places his hand on his back, and the Brother Donovan feels the familiar warmth of healing magic wash over him.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_: 11 hit points healed)

With the bard getting stuck behind the cleric, the others waste no time in going out the other way.  Ari quickly stomps on the pressure plate, the door opens, and he, Onyx, and Rogan all rush out into the altar room and continue around the other direction.  As Ari rounds the corner to the northern hallway, he sees the creature that was making the growling and snarling!  A dire wolverine!

The wolverine sees the monster hunter come around the corner and immediately goes into a blood frenzy... charging right at Ari and with a huge swing brings one of its paws down across Osten's chest.  (Attack Ari w/claw: *hit* 11 damage)  The wolverine's handler chases right after his giant beast and moves in behind it, ready for whatever further attack may come.

Jango and Khalia then hurry out of the secret passage as well, coming upon the attack scene in front of them.

Initative Order: 

17 Blackscale Adept -8
14 Horatio 19/36
13 Jina 35/37
13 Aern 25/25
9 Ari 31*/42
18 Rogan 15/20
8 Blackscale Handler
8 Dire Wolverine
6 Jango 24/24
20 Khalia 22/22

Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Aern): +2 to AC, saves
[/sblock]





OOC:  I didn't realize on the previous map that the wolverine actually takes up a 10 foot square rather than a 5.  I've adjusted it's size on the current map.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 9, 2007)

Khalia uses yet another charge of her wand, this time on Ari.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 9, 2007)

"Spawn of a---" Ari blurts out and is cut off by the wolverine's strike. Using Onyx as a distraction, the hunter uses another double handed strike followed by a thrown shoulder full of spikes to try to drop the beast.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 9, 2007)

Jango will use his wans against the wolverine.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 9, 2007)

Jina doesn't wait to engage toe-to-toe. She makes a quick thrust with her right blade, a feint to distract its attention as she throws her body into a flip that takes her past the creature to its left. Her arm comes out to grab the pillar, using her forward momentum to slingshot her around it and slash out at the lizard in earnest. 

 With Donovan pressing its other flank, the adept surely won't last two long between the two of them.


 [sblock=OOC]I take it that the lesson here is 'post intention, rather than waiting for enemy actions'? Check. Apologies for that. 

 Tumble +14, ending up at U14, so Donovan can 5' step north to set up the flank. Then attack with Thinblade. 

 +10 melee, 1d8+4 (18-20/x2)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 10, 2007)

"Let it come into the room so we can surround it," The Daggerspell Guardian says as he readies hisdaggers and takes a small step backwards to allow the room for Ari to step back.

ooc - 5'ft to AG9 and ready and action to attack if the Wolverine comes within range.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2007)

Autumn said:
			
		

> Jina doesn't wait to engage toe-to-toe. She makes a quick thrust with her right blade, a feint to distract its attention as she throws her body into a flip that takes her past the creature to its left. Her arm comes out to grab the pillar, using her forward momentum to slingshot her around it and slash out at the lizard in earnest.
> 
> With Donovan pressing its other flank, the adept surely won't last two long between the two of them.
> 
> ...




OOC: Donovan's turn is actually before Jina's. Can I delay it to act with Jina, or would that be meta-gaming?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 12, 2007)

OOC:  jksason... I always assume that characters are fully combat-trained and strategically sound... which includes moving into the most advantageous positioning when it comes to combat (i.e. flanking etc.).  So even if Jina posts first, there is nothing wrong with Donovan shouting "flank 'em up" and stepping into a position that will lead to a flank.

Even though there is an "initiative order" per se, in reality these actions are all happening virtually on top of each other, so Donovan would see Jina moving to set up the flank and would counter accordingly.

I don't nitpick little things like this.  It lessens the fun for everybody. You wanna flank... go for it.


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan sees the elf girl begin her acrobatic move to flank the adept and smiles. "Knew I liked you," he says, stepping sideways himself. Saying no more, he swings away with his mace.

[sblock=OOC]Moving to W14 to set up the flank and attacking.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 13, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 2]"You dare put your hands on me?!? Die!  Die!" the adept shouts in draconic, after having been shoved backwards by the cleric and into the central pillar.  He swings with his greatclub and bashes the cleric's shield arm, although its attempted bite is able to be dodged.  (Attack Donovan w/greatclub: *hit* 14 damage // Attack Donovan w/bite: *miss*)  The pain and dizziness is excrutiating, but the cleric's resolve stays firm.

Donovan sees the elf girl begin a complicated feint against the adept, so he waits a milisecond to see if the blackscale bites.  Jina makes a quick thrust with her right blade, a feint to distract its attention, as she throws her body into a flip that takes her past the creature to its left.  Her arm comes out to grab the pillar, using her forward momentum to slingshot her around it and slash out at the lizard in earnest from the opposite side.  Horatio takes the opportunity to step into the spot she used to be standing in, and the two of them have the adept flanked.

Jina thrusts with her thinblade and catches the rear of the adept (Attack Adept w/thinblade: *hit* 12 damage) while the Silver Flame cleric comes in with an uppercut that catches the lizard right under the jaw.  (Attack Adept w/greatclub: *crit* 14 damage)  The lizard's head snaps harshly back and it's eyes glaze over.  Neither it nor Horatio are feeling all too good right now.

Aern figures that one last good swipe at the creature would bring it down, so he steps forward and brings his shortsword to bear.  Sure enough, the adept is unable to block the attack and the bard's thrust is on target and fatal.  (Attack Adept w/shortsword: *hit* 6 damage)  The blackscale slams hard into the pillar from the thrust, then slides weakly to the ground in a puddle of blood.

Despite Rogan's shout to step back so that the wolverine could move further into the room, Ari just continues to press the attack.  Using Onyx as a distraction again, the hunter uses another double handed strike followed by a thrown shoulder full of spikes to try to drop the beast.  The swordstrike is successful, but the crazed wolverine is too low to the ground to take a solid shoulder block.  (Attack dire wolverine w/longsword: *hit* 12 damage // Attack dire wolverine w/armor spikes *miss* / lightly hurt)  Ari then takes a step back to allow the wolverine to step forward.

Rogan sees that it'll be impossible to get behind the animal at this point in time even if it steps further into the room, but at the very least he wouldn't have to fight around the corner.  He waits a second (Delay) and sure enough, the dire wolverine steps forward to continue it's attack on Ari.

It raises both of its claws and catches the hexblade with one of them... and with his sharp canines is able to take a chunk out of Ari's leg as well!  The monster hunter can feel the blood seeping through his pants. (Attack Ari w/claw: *hit* 9 damage // Attack Ari w/claw: *miss* // Attack Ari w/bite: *hit* 7 damage )  The wolverine's handler steps forward as well, and casts a spell upon himself that both Jango and Khalia recognize as a _Protection From Good_.

Now that the creature is in front of him, Rogan slashes and jukes with his twin daggers, both of which connect.  The wolverine howls in pain from the stabs to it's side.  (Attack dire wolverine w/dagger: *hit* 3 damage // Attack dire wolverine w/dagger: *hit* 3 damage / lightly hurt) 

Jango moves around the corner to give him a better view of the animal plus the hallway behind it, then fires his wand once more.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs dire wolverine: 9 damage / hurt) 

Khalia moves behind Ari and uses her wand to infuse him with more restorative energy.  The effect is slight, but better than nothing.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_: 5 hit points healed)

Initative Order: 

17 Blackscale Adept -40 _dead_
13 Jina 35/37
14 Horatio 5/36
13 Aern 25/25
9 Ari 20*/42
8 Dire Wolverine -27
8 Blackscale Handler
18 Rogan 15/20
6 Jango 24/24
20 Khalia 22/22

Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Aern): +2 to AC, saves
Protection From Good (Blackscale Handler): +2 to AC
[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Nov 13, 2007)

Khalia uses yet another charge of her wand on Ari.

[sblock=OOC]
In retrospect, if Aern's not going to sing, she should have cast Bless early on. Nothing for it now, though.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan falls back against the wall, wheezing a bit.

"I gotta learn how to get out of the way better," he says, laughing. Then the laugh turns into a painful cough. 

"I hate to give up either miracle, but if I'm not alive, they both die with me," the templar mutters cryptically. He holds his hand on his chest, muttering softly, and even as he finishes, the man is clearly more sound than when he started.

"Let's see about that pincer move, then, shall we?" he adds, trotting down the hall toward the sounds of growling and conflict.

[sblock=OOC]Tough choice, but I'll have Donovan swap out the Dispel Magic for Cure Serious Wounds With the bonuses from Donovan's Augment Healing feat, it should heal 3d8+11 hit points. Then he'll use his move to make his way down the hall toward the others, coming at the remaining enemies from the rear.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 13, 2007)

Knowing he might be able to tumble over the large to set up flanking thinks on it for a split second before deciding against it. He has already placed himself in situations he could not handle and has no interest of doing that again. If the others weren't able to make it out of the tunnel, he would be surrounded.

Instead the Daggerspell Guardian strikes with both daggers once more, hoping to bring the beast down quickly.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 13, 2007)

Jina looks to Donovan with concern in her eyes as the lizard crumples between them. It's clear he's taken more than his fair punishment from the fighting so far. 

 Seeing him heal himself, though, she gives a confident nod in return to his words and follows hot on his heels towards the sounds of combat around the corner. She only hopes that they're not too late coming to the aid of her brother and the others - by the sounds of that growling, they have a tough fight on their hands.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 14, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 3a]
Jina looks to Donovan with concern in her eyes as the lizard crumples between them. It's clear he's taken more than his fair punishment from the fighting so far.  (Delay)

Donovan leans against the wall wheezing, then lays a hand upon his chest to heal his considerable wounds.  Even as he finishes, the man is clearly more sound than when he started.  (Cast _Cure Serious Wounds_: 27 hit points healed)  He smiles and nods, then turns to begin making his way to the sonds of battle.  (Move action to W10)

Seeing him heal himself, Jina gives a confident nod in return to his words and follows hot on his heels towards the sounds of combat around the corner.  With thoughts of her brother in her head, she rushes past the cleric and hurries as fast as her legs can take her.  (Double move action to Y5)

"I'll stay here and guard the entrance." Aern says... fearful that there might be others in the area who will drawn to the sounds of fighting.  He takes up a position in the center of the hall, keeping his eyes peeled out to the portico, and down the hallway to the west.

Ari Osten stares at the creature in front of him... knowing that if he takes a couple more shots like he did last time, it could easily knock him out of this fight.

Initative Order: 

_17 Blackscale Adept -40 dead
14 Horatio 32/36
13 Jina 35/37
13 Aern 25/25_
9 Ari 20*/42
8 Dire Wolverine -27
8 Blackscale Handler
18 Rogan 15/20
6 Jango 24/24
20 Khalia 22/22

Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Jina/Aern): +2 to AC, saves
Protection From Good (Blackscale Handler): +2 to AC
[/sblock]





OOC:  It is Ari's action in the queue.  The round will continue as soon as stonegod determines what he'd like to do.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 14, 2007)

Bloodied, the hunter cursed again. Looking to the side, he saw Rogan up close and personal, and knew he could not leave the rogue by himself. "Hope this works," he muttered under his breath. Then then tried to concentrate on casting a spell, channeling cold warmth up his arm at the same time to bolster his wavering strength.

OOC: Swift action to gain another 5 tmp hit points (having blown through the last five), use Concentration (untrained at +2) to cast on the defensive, spending an AP if within 3 of succeeding. Cast _phantom threat_ on the wolverine to cause it to be treated at flanked for 2 rounds if it fails its save.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 15, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 3b]
Bloodied, Ari curses again. Looking to the side, he sees Rogan up close and personal and knows he can not leave the rogue by himself.  He quickly channels cold warmth up his arm to bolster his wavering strength, (Immediate action: Use Aberrent Vigor: 5 temporary hit points healed) then begins casting a spell despite the distractions.  However, the wolverine's snapping jaws cause one of Ari's hands to move slightly out of sync, and he can feel the spell energy dissipate before completion.  (Cast _Phantom Threat_ Defensively: Concentration check DC 16: [8] + 2 = 10 *failure*) 

The wolverine's snapping jaws were meant as a distraction and thus didn't come close to catching the monster hunter.  However, both of its claws reach up and slash Osten across the chest, causing him to stagger in pain under the onslaught.  It is only through the grace of the health he gave himself that he is barely able to remain on his feet.  (Attack Ari w/claw: *hit* 11 damage // Attack Ari w/claw: *hit* 13 damage // Attack Ari w/bite: *miss*)

The wolverine's handler turns when he hears the footsteps coming from behind him, and he sees Jina rushing towards him.  He growls once in anger and charges at her, his greatclub raises on high!  With the added momentum of the charge, he clocks the girl in the kidneys and she yelps in surprise and shock.  (Charge Attack Jina w/greatclub: *hit* 14 damage)

Knowing he might be able to tumble over the large to set up flanking, Rogan thinks on it for a split second before deciding against it.  Instead the Daggerspell Guardian strikes with both daggers once more, hoping to bring the beast down quickly.  Both of them connect and the wolverine howls but does not fall.  (Attack dire wolverine w/dagger: *hit* 2 damage // Attack dire wolverine w/dagger: *hit* 6 damage / hurt) 

Jango fires his wand another time and the spheres of force energy sizzle against the animal's hide.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs dire wolverine: 8 damage / seriously hurt) 

Khalia sees Ari getting beaten down time after time, and she knows he won't be standing up under the assault much longer.  She looks around hoping to see the others coming to their aid, while doing her best to keep him on his feet.  (Cast _Cure Light Wounds_: 8 hit points healed)  She realizes if Ari doesn't back out of combat now, the wolverine's next attacks could slaughter him with no chance of survival.

But do Rogan, Jango and she have the strength of will to step in to take the brunt of the wolverine's attacks away from Ari?

Initative Order: 

17 Blackscale Adept -40 _dead_
14 Horatio 32/36
13 Jina 21/37
13 Aern 25/25
9 Ari 9**/42
8 Dire Wolverine -43 seriously hurt
8 Blackscale Handler healthy
18 Rogan 15/20
6 Jango 24/24
20 Khalia 22/22

Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Aern): +2 to AC, saves
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 15, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

Donovan curses his armor for slowing him down as the elf girl speeds ahead of him. He curses it again as he hears the sounds of the lizard attacking--and from the crunching sounds, hitting--her. Pushing himself, he rounds the corner, shield ready and mace raised, to do what he can to take this latest lizard down.

[sblock=OOC]If he can charge this round, let's take advantage of his feat whenever possible, I say. If not, it'll just be a double move to Y6.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 15, 2007)

The blood was in his eyes now, and he was certain most of it was his. He needed a new plan or they would fall. Holding his weapon before him, Ari pulls back behind the well, calling, "Pull back! We'll try to surround it!"

OOC: Withdraw (and thus no AoO) to AJ13.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 15, 2007)

Following Ari's command, Rogan steps away from the beast in hopes to later flank it.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 15, 2007)

Khalia stays behind Ari, using yet another charge of her wand to try and get him back to a state where he can stand and fight.

OOC: Single move to AJ14, tap Ari with CLW wand again.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2007)

[sblock=Encounter A9b - Round 4 & 5]

Brother Donovan pushes himself, rounding the corner with shield ready and mace raised and moves right in next to Jina.  (Double move to Y6)

Jina steps quickly to her left to begin to surround the animal handler, then jukes and jives with her two blades.  The handler tries his best to avoid the attacks, but first the thinblade catches his arm, and this allows her to thrust deep with the lightblade right into the lizard's shoulder!  The blackscale screams in agony as the meaty flesh gets ripped away.  (Attack Handler w/thinblade: *hit* 8 damage // Attack Handler w/lightblade: *crit* 11 damage / hurt)

Aern stays out front on guard, and sees nothing of note.

Ari quickly pulls back due to the injuries he has received.  (Withdraw to AJ13)

The wolverine steps forward now that its main opponent has left, so it turns to the rogue and clamps down with its jaws!  Rogan then sees the beast's paw come up and it slashes Rogaqn across the face.  As blood seeps into his eyes, darkness overtakes him and Rogan falls to the floor.  (Attack Rogan w/claw: *hit* 11 damage // Attack Rogan w/claw: *miss* // Attack Rogan w/bite: *hit* 9 damage / Rogan dying)

The animal handler can tell he can't stand up to the two attacking him, so he goes defensive and then whistles for the wolverine in hopes of drawing it to him to help defend him.  (Total defense: +4 to AC)

Jango knows there is no time to lose on getting the wolverine down, so he fires his wand again.  The impact hobbles the animal to the point where it's virtually dead at this point.  (Cast _Magic Missile_ vs dire wolverine: 10 damage / critically hurt)

Khalia originally planned to move and heal Ari, but with Rogan falling, she realizes she needs to stablize him.  She steps backwards then heals the rogue... bringing him back to consciousness.  _(Cast Cure Light Wounds: 5 hit points healed)_

Round 5

Horatio delays a moment to allow Jina to step behind the blackscale and set uo a flank.  (5' step to AA6)  She blocks an attack with her lightblade, but her thinblade finds purchase.  (Attack Handler w/thinblade: *hit* 12 damage // Attack Handler w/lightblade: *miss* / hurt)

Horatio then swings hard with his mace and catches the lizard with an uppercut to the cihn... and he hears the familiar *crack* of bone breaking.  Its head snaps backwards, then the scaley monster falls to the floor dead.  (Attack handler w/heavy mace: *hit* 10 damage / dead)

Looking over, the monster hunter can tell the dire wolverine is almost dead... so Ari makes the decision to see how good his aim has gotten.  He reaches over his shoulder to grab abd javelin, pulls it free, and then hurls it at the retreating form of the wolverine.  The pointed wooden pole *chunks* into its side... and the beasts gurgles a few gasps... before dropping to the floor also dead.  (Attack wolverine w/javelin: *hit* 4 damage / dead)

The group breathes a collective sigh of relief... and Aern calls out that no other lizardfolk seem to be in the area.  While Khalia and Horatio tend to the injured, Aern and the elves do a quick scout of the rest of the temple and confirm that there are no other blackscales within the building (although they do find a second secret passage in the process).

The group then sits down to rest and take stock of where they are and what has occured.

Initative Order: 

17 Blackscale Adept -40 _dead_
13 Jina 21/37
14 Horatio 32/36
13 Aern 25/25
9 Ari 9**/42
8 Dire Wolverine -59 _dead_
8 Blackscale Handler -41 _dead_
18 Rogan 0/20 stablized
6 Jango 24/24
20 Khalia 22/22

Magic Circle Against Evil (Horatio/Aern): +2 to AC, saves
Protection From Good (Blackscale Handler): +2 to AC
[/sblock]





[sblock=OOC: ] Everyone has gone up a level to 6!  Congratulations to you all!  You can begin the process of advancing your characters.

If any of you have prestige classes you think you might be interested in (those of you who aren't already leveling in one), please let me know over in the Talking The Talk board which ones you are thinking about and why they might fit in at this point in time.  I'm pretty lenient about giving them out, provided they make sense story-wise why you are picking it up now.

As far as treasure found... after gathering the items off of the original High Priest, his two adepts, and the dracotaur... plus the third adept and animal handler, you have the following items (making the assumption you took the several minutes to sit down after the end of this fight to look over everything.)

*High Priest:*
Greatclub +1
Breastplate +1
Brooch Of Shielding
Cloak Of Resistance +1
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds

*3 Adepts & Animal Handler*
Masterwork Greatclub x4
Masterwork Breastplate x4
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds x4
Wand of Cure Moderate Wounds (35 charges)
Ring of Counterspells (Fireball)

*Dracotaur:*
Masterwork Spear
Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds
Bag with Gems and Small Dragonshards (450gp)

After leveling up and distributing treasure, you can all decide in-game whether to rest for the night or investigate how to continue on. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 17, 2007)

Barely able to move from all his injuries, Rogan sits there and lets the others do all the talking and decision making. He gives the occasional grunt or attempted nod in agreement.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 18, 2007)

"Although I have some worry that reinforcements might arrive for the blackscales, I cannot think we will be able to go much farther against any serious opposition if we cannot regain our spells." Khalia says, arguing for finding a place to rest.

OOC: Khalia will claim the wand of Cure Moderate, as she's probably the best person to use it.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 18, 2007)

Jango nods. "I'm almost out of spell too. I still have my wand, but if I continue to use it at this rate, it won't last long."


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

"If we are camping for the night, I have some extra healing I can dole out before I recommune with the Flame in the morning," the cleric mentions.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 20, 2007)

"Starts by put back on feet Rogan and then heal Ari. They are the most wounded." acknowledge Jango.


----------



## Autumn (Nov 21, 2007)

"Anybody have any ideas where we can rest, though?" Jina asks skeptically. "I'm happy to stand watch and all, but if we get another band of those Blackscales then... well, all the noise I make fighting them off might wake you up." She grins impishly.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2007)

"In the ceremony room maybe? There is two exits, and with a ltille luck, the one who could come there might not know or think to block the secret passage, so we could easily escape if needed." suggests Jango.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Starts by put back on feet Rogan and then heal Ari. They are the most wounded." acknowledge Jango.




OOC: D'oh! Should have kept track of unused spells before I leveled. I'm pretty sure I had three 1st level spells left (Bless and Command were effectively useless, so I know those were left, and I don't believe I used Obscuring Mist), and I think I hadn't used a couple orisons, either (I had a few Detects prepared, which I don't believe got used). So, there should be at least three Cure Lights (1d8+7) and two Cure Minors (1 point each). Distribute as Rinaldo Jango suggests, trying to get Rogan and Ari fairly evenly healed up.

Edit: Sorry about that. Got my characters messed up.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 21, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> Distribute as Rinaldo suggests...




 Wrong game here... Rinaldo is presently figthing the evil aspect of a level 17 chronomancer who has a grudge against him. Nothing compare to Jango who is travelling with this group.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Using the rest of Brother Donovan's remaining spell power, plus the uses from Aern's eternal wand of healing and three charges from Khalia's _Cure Light Wounds_ wand... the party gets themselves back to virtually full health (and the good night's sleep will take care of the rest.)  In the morning, the group will be right as rain.

Deciding that there is nothing they can do at the current moment in time.. with all of their abilities depleted as they are... they decide to hole up for the night.  On the left side of the temple are several small rooms that have bedding to sleep in, and the vestry on the right side has a few hammocks hanging within (if you are willing to walk across the soggy rugs from Donovan's water spell).  A watch order is set up, and for the remainder of the night the group rests without incident.  If any further blackscales are out there... they aren't returning to the temple.

*****

The next morning everyone gets up feeling refreshed.  Breakfast is eaten, and more exploration of the temple is undertaken.  Khalia and Horatio return to the main hall to get a better look at the dragon skeleton bas-relief... and between the two of them they are able to figure out what had been niggling away at them in the back of their minds.

At the bottom corner of the sculpture they can see a small representation of what looks to be the Temple of Kha'shazul... the building they are currently in.  However, this representation only seems to include the main part of the temple itself... the portico out front is not there.  Instead... a large cavern hole is there in its place.

When this information is passed onto Rogan, he quickly moves out to the temple portico to look at the building architecture... and is able to determine that the main temple and the portico were not built at the same time.  The portico seems to be a later addition to the building.  (Knowledge Architecture & Engineering check TN 15: [13] + 9 = 22 *success*)


----------



## stonegod (Nov 27, 2007)

The hunter circled the well. "Looks like we might have to go down here anyway. Anyone have rope besides this bit I have?"


----------



## Autumn (Nov 27, 2007)

"I have some," Jina pitches in. "I don't reckon we'll need a lot anyway, didn't look like it went down far."

 Retrieving a coil of rope from her pack, she starts securing it around one of the pillars next to the well.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2007)

Upset that he didn't notice the detail in construction prior to moving into the temple, Rogan attributes it to being to concerned of the inhabitants.

"I have a good length of rope if your's is not enough, Ari." Rogan says as he pulls out about 50' feet of silk rope from his haversack. From the amount pulled out compared to the size of the pack, something doesn't seem right.

"Do you think this well along with the other one both lead to what was depicted on that bas-relief? I am assuming the one up front will lead somewhere.Now we just need to know how it functions."


----------



## jkason (Nov 28, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human warpriest*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Upset that he didn't notice the detail in construction prior to moving into the temple, Rogan attributes it to being to concerned of the inhabitants.
> 
> "I have a good length of rope if your's is not enough, Ari." Rogan says as he pulls out about 50' feet of silk rope from his haversack. From the amount pulled out compared to the size of the pack, something doesn't seem right.
> 
> "Do you think this well along with the other one both lead to what was depicted on that bas-relief? I am assuming the one up front will lead somewhere.Now we just need to know how it functions."




"The other well looked normal when we searched it before, but I'm not a builder, so I could've missed something," the priest says, looking down the well. "I don't have any more rope, but the Flame might make looking for the mechanism to open the way easier."

[sblock=OOC]Donovan has two Guidance spells memorized, so he can give a +1 on Search checks to whoever's going down.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 28, 2007)

Ari starts combining rope if needed, then fastens it to one of the pillars for leverage. "Donovan and I can hold it for whoever is going down. Be quick about it, though."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 28, 2007)

As the group observed all three "wells" throughout the temple... they all appeared the same.  They were all about 10 feet across.  They were all twenty feet deep and ended in what appeared to be a solid stone floor.  The all had a three foot wall above the ground that had about a six inch wide capped edge.  And none of them had any signs of moss or dampness or any other indication (from those naturalistically inclined) that they ever held water.

Out on the portico, several ropes get tied off to the pillars and are dropped into the well.  The seven members of the party stand above peering down into it... all deciding who or how many of them will climb down into it to take a look.


----------



## drothgery (Nov 28, 2007)

"Well, who's coming with me?" Khalia says. "Someone has to go down there who can make sense of what we find, but I doubt it would be wise for me to climb down by myself..."


----------



## Velmont (Nov 28, 2007)

"I suggest Rogan and Ari go down with you. I'll stay up here. I can cover you with some magic missile if something attack you and Jina, Aern, Donovan and I will be enough to hold any threat if there would be one while you climb back." suggets Jango


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 28, 2007)

"Alright, let's do this." Rogan says as he grabs one of the ropes and starts descending down the well to examine the bottom of it further.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2007)

Ari shrugs at the suggestion. Handing off his rope, he tightens it once about him, then lowers himself slowly.


----------



## jkason (Nov 29, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human warpriest*

"Flame be with you," Donovan says by way of wishing luck. He braces himself to hold the rope for those below, trying to keep his ears open, as well, for more threats.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Khalia, Rogan and Ari begins their descent down the ropes into the well, while Aern, the twins, and Donovan keep watch up top.  Ari reaches the bottom first, and lands with a *thud* on the giant rock floor.  A quick glance down tells him that this appears to be one solid, dark gray, flat stone... slate perhaps?  Or maybe was magically created a la a Wall of Stone?  Regardless of how it was made or put into place... the floor is not "bricked" like the walls of the well and temple are.  Shortly after that, Khalia lands gently at the bottom as well, then a second after that Rogan's feet touch down...  

_***SCREEAAAAKK!!!***_

It is immediately upon the rogue's landing that all of a sudden the flat rock jerks quickly and begins moving sideways... sliding into the side of the well in the direction of the temple... creating a horrific scraping and squeeking noise and revealing an opening in it's place!

(Ari Balance check TN 10: [6] - 1dex -  1acp = 4 *failure*)
(Khalia Balance check TN 10: [16] + 2dex = 18 *success*)
(Rogan Balance check TN 10: [9] + 10balance = 19 *success*)

Because he moved away from his rope and was not expecting the floor to suddenly jerk forward and begin sliding, Ari unceremoniously drops to a knee and reaches out to the slab with both hands to steady himself.  KKhalia and Rogan, however, are able to quickly grab their ropes momentarily to maintain their feet... although as they move with the floor their ropes start to slide through their fingers.  As the floor slides open... the three in the well plus the four up above can easily see the opening that is appearing beneath the slab as it moves out of the way... and in a few seconds if the slab doesn't stop, the entire floor will disappear and drop the three in the well into the opening below... and who knows how deep it goes?

The party has some fast decisions to make.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 29, 2007)

Ari scrambles madly to hold onto the slab, but he knew it was futile. He looked up at the others a moment. It was going to be cursed shame if they didn't see him again. But as the rock began to slip out from under him, the hunter did what he knew how to do---throw himself into it. With a cocky smile, and a "Follow when you can," Ari released his heavy gloves, shoved off, and dove into the darkness.

OOC: Jump purposefully down (Jump check +2 w/ ACP) to reduce the damage [first 1d6 is now nonlethal, and if he succeeds the check he ignores the first 10 ft]. He'll spend 1 AP to activate this Protective Mark feat, giving him DR 10/magic and slashing to reduce the fall's impact as well and pump up some Aberrant Vigor for 6 temporary hp to cushion the blow.


----------



## Mista Collins (Nov 30, 2007)

With the rope nearby, Rogan grabs on tightly in hopes that he can use it to lower himself into the darkness after Ari. "It appears we found the way to the cavern below!"


----------



## drothgery (Nov 30, 2007)

Khalia makes a grab for her rope, holding on tightly while she tries to figure out what to do next.


----------



## Velmont (Nov 30, 2007)

Jango looks at Ari jumping down. And having to climb down just remember him some bad memory. _Dark underground. Lately, nothing good have happen in teh underground for me. I hope it won't repeat again._ thikns Jango, but without telling it aloud. But as he thinks that, he cross Jina's eye who have probably have seen his bad feeling.

"Let's help Khalia and Rogan climb up. We will then attach all the rope together. That way, we won't need to jump down."


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human warpriest*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango looks at Ari jumping down. And having to climb down just remember him some bad memory. _Dark underground. Lately, nothing good have happen in teh underground for me. I hope it won't repeat again._ thikns Jango, but without telling it aloud. But as he thinks that, he cross Jina's eye who have probably have seen his bad feeling.
> 
> "Let's help Khalia and Rogan climb up. We will then attach all the rope together. That way, we won't need to jump down."




Donovan nods, and even as he starts heaving on the ropes, he says, "Hopefully Ari can tell us how far we'll have to go," he says gravely, hoping he's right.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2007)

The monster hunter activates several of his magical defenses before throwing himself down into the hole below.  "Follow when you can!" he shouts, and as the party watches him drop, it takes all of a second before they hear him land... amidst the sounds of high-pitched, skittering metal upon metal.

Ari does not drop more than twenty feet before his metal boots land in a pile of coins, and he flips forward and rolls down the pile.  With his protections up he suffers no injury whatsoever... although his landing and rolling does send coins scattering all across the stone floor of the underground chamber.  The monster hunter quickly rolls to his feet, and with one hand upon the hilt of his sword, he glances quickly around the chamber.  The sunshine from above illuminates the room to a certain extent, and thus Khalia and Rogan (hanging from their respective ropes) as well as the others above the well can all easily see the pile of coins in the chamber as well.

Everyone's eyes thus immediately fix upon the massive skeletal dragon reclining upon the pile of treasure in the center of the room.  Ari pulls out his sword and the others are taken slightly aback... but it doesn't take a moment to confirm that the skeleton is, in fact, not moving.  At least not yet.

The treasure beneath the dragon skeleton looks to be primarily coins of silver and gold, with a few weapons and suits of armor partially submerged within mounds of precious metals.  Atop the pile, a string of orblike beads glows with a faint orange radiance, as if lit by a flame from within.  Near the center of the chamber sits a low stone platform 3 feet high.  Atop the platform, three circular disks are arranged in a triangular pattern.

OOC:  All three ropes that were tied off are each long enough to drop completely to the floor of the underground chamber.  So everyone can reach where Ari is without problem if they choose.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 3, 2007)

Khalia lowers herself the rest of the way to the underground chamber, trying to get a better look at the dragon.

OOC: K(religion) and/or K(arcana) to make sure it's a dragon's skeleton, and not an undead dragon?


----------



## Velmont (Dec 3, 2007)

"It seems we don't need to attach ropes together. Khalia, Rogan, climb down. We will need at least one watch up here, in case the lizardfolks come back. I'll go down." Jango follows, using Ari rope. Once landing on the piles of coins, he looks around. As he sees the fiery beads necklace, he decide to cast a detct magic to see if there is anything magic. He will take time to identify the aura of each item as best as he can.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 3, 2007)

Ari keeps alert, and signals for the others to come down while heading to the two exits to see what he can see. Assuming nothing comes out at him, he ventures back to the pile, his eye on weapons and the light orbs.

"Too much to sort through now, but if there is anything we can use now, let's get it," he indicates to Jango.  "Khalia, anything significant about the alter or the discs to your knowledge?"


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "It seems we don't need to attach ropes together. Khalia, Rogan, climb down. We will need at least one watch up here, in case the lizardfolks come back. I'll go down." Jango follows, using Ari rope. Once landing on the piles of coins, he looks around. As he sees the fiery beads necklace, he decide to cast a detct magic to see if there is anything magic. He will take time to identify the aura of each item as best as he can.




"I can stand guard up here if we want a lookout," Donovan says, moving to the tied off ends of the ropes. "I'm not much of a hider, but I can obviously make some noise if we have company," he adds, indicating his notably un-silent armor as he shifts position.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, but I'm getting errors when I try to access my subscription lists, which is how I access the Rogue's thread. I believe Donovan has a range weapon, but I'm not sure what it is. I'm thinking crossbow? Anyway, he'll switch to that as he stands guard, which puts the mace on his waist and his shield at his feet for now (since crossbows take 2 hands to use).[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 3, 2007)

Using the rope to climb down the rest of the way, Rogan lands softly and begins to scan the room ignoring the pile of coins and other treasures. "Any sign of what might have killed that thing?" The Daggerspell Guardian asks in reference to the skeleton.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 4, 2007)

"Wow..." Jina breathes, leaning over to gaze down at the glittering hoard beneath. She perches herself on the rim, one hand on a rope but not yet descending. "Yell if anything's up and I'll be down before you know it," she calls down to the others.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 4, 2007)

Brother Donovan, Jina, and Aern remain up above, while Khalia, Rogan, and Jango join Ari down below.  The four of them begin their investigations of the chambers... Khalia on the skeleton, Jango on the pile of treasure, Ari on the small pedestal of dials, and Rogan on the chamber itself.  After perhaps four or five minutes from the group climbing into the well and the door sliding open, the stone floor slides shut again.  Those below immediately light some lights, while those above look at each other with concern.

[sblock=Khalia]This dragon skeleton is not moving and you are pretty sure will never be moving again (barring someone trying to cast an _Animate Dead_ spell on it of course).  You do recall of course the information that Sur'Kil passed onto you, as well as what you gleaned from the draconic pillars and the bas-relief up above.  Thus with your draconic knowledge you are able to piece together some suppositions and guesstimations.

The Dragon's Eye needed to be protected at the end of the Age of Demons, and thus this whole area was probably built to hide it.  Kha'shazul was assigned to be the dragon to guard it.  Over the millenia he accumulated his treausre in this hoard chamber, eventually becoming a dracolich (which would explain the bas-relief and the skeleton here).  Lizardfolk shamans drawn to the worship of Kha'shazul built the temple above his lair, just like they tended to do throughout the jungles of Q'Barra.  At some point the dracolich was probably slain, which is why the skeleton is still here.

What is very interesting though... is that the coinage and items you see around you in the hoard are nowhere near old enough to have been Kha'shazul's.  This hoard is much, much newer.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ari]You examine the three dials... pressing, twisting, spinning etc.  It takes some doing because they are stone and very heavy, but you are able to get them to move.  As you spin them, you see and hear the flat stones that were the bottoms of the three wells slide back and forth... the one you came down allowing light back into the chamber.

Obviously, these dials allow whomever is down here to open the three shafts as needed on command... and they can either be closed immediately by turning a dial, or they seem to close on their own after five minutes.  One final supposition you have is that the bottom of each well must be pressure plated too (like the secret doors above) because that is the only way it seems to get back down here, and it explains why the one you were in only opened after the third person dropped to the floor (you must have gone over weight at that point).[/sblock]
Donovan, Jina and Aern become very concerned when the floor slides back into place... but before you all talk it over and decide what you are going to do... the door slides open again.  You hear from Ari below that he's found some of the controls to open and close the three wells.
[sblock=Rogan]You take walks down both corridors from the main chamber, and at both ends you find the same large slab in the ceiling that was back in the hoard chamber.  After a few minutes when Ari discovers the controls of the pedestal of dials... you watch as the slabs slide back and forth, opening up the wells in each of the temple's three locations.

There is nothing else of note in these rooms or corridors upon first glance, save the skeleton, treasure, and pedestal.[/sblock]
Jango casts a spell to detect the magical properties of the hoard and he finds quite a number of items of a magical bent. He starts pulling them out of the pile, and when they are all seperated, Khalia comes over to examine and identify them using her spellcraft.  There are lots of wonderful items here that would be beneficial to any number of people... but the big question is... whose treasure is this, anyway?

The items include:
Ring of Protection (+3)
Boots of Speed
Tome of Recall (for any spellcasters who acquire their daily spells by book memorization, if you read this tome right after studying your spell list, you can recall 5 levels worth of spells memorized and cast during the day)
Necklace of Fire Shaping (While worn, any spell or spell-like ability that has the (fire) descriptor can be cast as though the caster had the Sculpt Spell feat as per Complete Arcane.  This does not increase casting time nor require using higher spell levels.  The choice of shapes include a cylinder 10' radius / 30 feet high; a 40' cone; four 10' cubes; a ball with 20' radius spread; or a 120' line)
Dual Scabbard of Keen Edges (A dual-wield scabbard that holds two weapons at once, and casts Keen Edge on both weapons when drawn at the same time three times a day; if only one weapon is drawn, it still counts towards the scabbard's daily alotment of three)
Vest Of Greater Mage Armor (when worn, any Mage Armor spell cast upon the wearer increases the protection by 2 to a total of +6)
Dragonshard Weapon and Armor/Shield Enhancers (These dragonshards have various magical enhancements enchanted into them, and when these shards are placed against and attached to a magical weapon, armor or shield, they increase the enhancement of the item by the number and/or ability listed.  For instance, adding a _+1 Flaming_ shard to a regular +1 magical sword will make it a +2 Flaming sword. )

Non-magical masterwork items must be given a _base magic_ shard first to make it a magical +1 item, before more powerful plusses or abilities can additionally be added after.

Weapon Enhancer Shards:
+2
+1 Frost
Holy
Disruption
Base Magic x3

Armor/Shield Enhancer Shards:
+2
+1
Animated


----------



## Velmont (Dec 4, 2007)

"Lots of interesting magical item. This dragon have hoarded a nice treasure here. Rogan, can you tell us if he has trapped his hoard?" asks Jango, analyzing the magic to make sure there is no curse.

As soon as Rogan will tell there is no trap and he is sure there is no curse, Jango grabs the necklace and takes a looks at it. "It seems the Eye is not here. It must be deeper, but where is the way down?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2007)

Double checking to make sure the hoard isn't indeed trapped like Jango suspects, Rogan makes comment of work down here.

"Whomever built this place took great care when designing these wells. It almost appears as if these could be used to secretly move from one end of the temple to the other without notice or to ambush intruders. But something doesn't seem right." The Daggerspell Gaurdian says as he leans up against the pedestal. "There is no sign of the Eye down here and if this dragon was indeed here to protect it, he wouldn't have kept it in his hoard. But I found no sign of any way to make it down further."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2007)

"Maybe a more thorough search. Or maybe..." he looks at the daises a moment. "Perhaps a combination of plays on this thing. But... wasn't this one supposed to have been added last? I suspect what we are looking for is here."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 5, 2007)

"Interesting." Khalia says. "Much of this treasure had to have been accumulated long after the dragon was destroyed."

"Perhaps I ought to take a look at that?" Khalia says to Ari, trying to be at least a bit subtle in pointing out that she has a good eye for that sort of thing.

OOC: Khalia's got the highest Search score in the party, though she doesn't have the trapfinding ability.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2007)

Rogan checks the pile of treasure and confirms that it is not trapped.

Upon further inspection of the dials and dais and with Khalia's knowledge of draconic things... some ideas begin to percolate about what might be up.

If the bas-relief is an actual representation of this area at one point in ancient history... the chamber down here was actually a large hole in the ground that presumably the dragon (and eventually dracolich) Kha'shazul stayed in.  The main temple was then built slightly behind it, presumably by lizardfolk worshippers.

The three wells are nowhere near large enough to allow Kha'shazul to come and go, so the portico and probably the wells must have been built some time after the dracolich Kha'shazul was already dead.  Rogan does a quick architecture check and verifies that the walls to this chamber and the two side tunnels are all finished and polished off in the same manner, so this whole area was probably cleaned up the same time the portico and wells were built.

What this means is that the portico, wells, and dais with dials were commisioned and built for someone (or something) other than Kha'shazul.  As Khalia can confirm that the coinage in this hoard is of a much more recent design, it's fairly certain this is not Kha'shazul's hoard, but rather the hoard of someone else.  You all also recall that the blackscale High Priest seemed to be calling out for assistance during the fight.  He said "Help us!  Defend the temple of your fathers!".  Was he shouting to the other blackscales in the temple, or perhaps someone else entirely?

Finally... Khalia recalls one final thing that Sur'Kil told the group... "the temple occupies a place where an ancient demon was cast down... much like this place and others like this. Such places were guarded, in legend, by half-dragon beasts. Somewhere beneath that temple, I believe that the crypt of one such ancient creature lies, along with relics of that time."  From all indications, this skeleton is of a full dragon, and the whole chamber does not strike you as what you would call a crypt.  In addition, you have all seen the intricate patterns and designs that lock shut the doorways to Khyber that the ancient demons were cast into.  And you see nothing of the sort here.

Perhaps this chamber isn't what you are really looking for?


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human warpriest*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> In addition, you have all seen the intricate patterns and designs that lock shut the doorways to Khyber that the ancient demons were cast into.  And you see nothing of the sort here.
> 
> Perhaps this chamber isn't what you are really looking for?




Donovan, still above, looks about anxiously. 

"You know, just because no one came after us in the night doesn't mean the place is empty," he says, looking about him. "Now that we know how to get down there, maybe we'd be better off taking what the others found and making sure the other half of the temple is safe before we do more horde diving?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 5, 2007)

OOC:  jkason... the party checked out the entire temple (including all rooms and secret passages) last night before they went to sleep.  It's empty.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 5, 2007)

Did we take 20 on various searches up there?/down here I still think its something we have to activate down here... a method to get deeper down to the real crypt.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 5, 2007)

"It seems the wells and everything else is too small for the dragon these bones belonged to." Rogan says as he eyes the architectural work. "Maybe there is a hidden door or lever I missed in my first quick search. I will take my time this time as it seems there is something we are missing."

ooc - Rogan will start with this room and takea 20 on searching the walls for any doors or hidden levers (+14 for secret door)


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

Once all gathered, Jango takes a few minutes and split it in small group. He put teh necklace on his neck and the vest over his suit. He removes his brooch and take teh tomes and gives it to Khalia. "Take those, they will be more usefull in your hands. I have splitted the items between us so we can get an optimal use of them. If you have a better idea, tell don't hesistate to speak."

Jango walks under the well and looks up. "Jina, Donovan, come down. Aern, keep watch, and take the shape of a lizardfolk and stay hidden. If there is something coming, warn us... oh, Jina, bring back the ropes, leave only one for you to come down, we might need them."

Once everyone is down, Jango gives them some of the magical items to each. "Make good use of them." He quickly tells what each items do and why he think it would be better to each of them to have these items.

Jango returns to the hoard and gather a few coins, gems, and precious metal. "We might need ressources in the futur, if it is only to bribe the lizardfolks on our way out."

OOC: Jango distribute the items just as I have told in the OOC.

I know carrying such an hoard of treasure is ridiculous, so Jango try to choose a few gem, precious metal and coins of highest value and gathered them in his bag to be use later when we will be back in town, or to be use as bribe or wathever other use we might have later of them.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Ari takes the shards, and as a frosty flame bursts from his sword, whistles appreciatively. His armor seems more sturdy as well. "Nice. Very nice."

Turning to the matter at hand, he waits for Rogan to finish his search. While doing so, he asks Khalia, "Do you think a combination of using all three pedestals will open up something beneath here. That picture of a hole was bigger than where we stand."


----------



## Autumn (Dec 6, 2007)

Jina is wide-eyed as she reaches the bottom and looks about her at the trove. "This is amazing!" she gushes. "Just like in the stories..." 

 She accepts her share of the equipment with childlike glee, grinning as she slides her newly-enhanced weapons into their enchanted sheathes.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Turning to the matter at hand, he waits for Rogan to finish his search. While doing so, he asks Khalia, "Do you think a combination of using all three pedestals will open up something beneath here. That picture of a hole was bigger than where we stand."




"That would be well in keeping with the theory of secret rooms in temples in the middle of nowhere." Khalia says. "Let me see what I can find."


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, human cleric*

((OOC: With subscriptions down, I've lost the RG thread. Can anyone give me a link to update Donovan?))

Donovan drops down the unused ropes as Jango asks, then lowers himself after Jina. As he steps through the horde, he grins. 

"I think we found someplace where everyone walks as loud as me," he comments as Jango presents him the ring and shards. 

"I'm going to be a regular dolled up noble 'fore this is over," he says with a chuckle as he slips this second ring onto his free hand before attaching the shards to his mace and shield. As the shield hovers in the air before him, he whistles low. "Quite a handy bit of magic, that."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

As the group waits for Donovan and Jina to climb down, as well as dividing up and testing all the equipment taken from the hoard... Rogan sets about searching the cavern.  It is a slow process... running his fingers over the stone, feeling in the crevices, looking at the cracks for some sort of indication... (Take 20 Search check TN 25: [20] + 14 = 34 *success*)

...and it with a jubilant shout that after about ten minutes Rogan pulls free the stone that covers a concealed lever hidden in the northern wall.  With a better indication of where to look, he is able to quickly discover a twenty-foot section of the wall where the most imperceptible crack can be found running haphazardly from floor to ceiling on either side.  

The others in the party all quickly come over to view what the Daggerspell Guardian has found... and most begin yammering happily that they have their way in.  However... what is most interesting is that Jango is unable to see it.  Neither the crack in the wall, nor the concealed lever.  Even when the others point at them and run their hands over them, and even put Jango's hand on them... he is unable to get any sense of what is there.  It is as if the entire secret of this opening is blinded to him for some reason.

In any event, the group stands in front of the northern wall of the chamber with a simple pull of a lever awaiting them.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

"How can that be possible..." tells Jango, passing his hand on the wall, where he has been told the crack is. "Maybe... would it be possible this has been hidden. Could it be the prophecy that blind me, or the bound to Sur'Kil? That might mean that teh lizardfolks might have never seen it if they would had found this room, which I doubt, or they would have taken all this hoard of treasure."


----------



## drothgery (Dec 6, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "I'm going to be a regular dolled up noble 'fore this is over," he says with a chuckle as he slips this second ring onto his free hand before attaching the shards to his mace and shield.




For half a second, Khalia looks like she's trying to decide if she should be offended by that comment.



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "How can that be possible..." tells Jango, passing his hand on the wall, where he has been told the crack is. "Maybe... would it be possible this has been hidden. Could it be the prophecy that blind me, or the bound to Sur'Kil? That might mean that teh lizardfolks might have never seen it if they would had found this room, which I doubt, or they would have taken all this hoard of treasure."




"It is also possible that rest of us have been taken in by an illusion, and you have not." Khalia mentions. "I do not think it likely, but I mistrust large, friendly, obvious levers."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Ari wraps his gloved hands around the level. "Well, only one way to find out. I'm of the mind that everything will work out..."

After waiting a moment for objections, Ari will pull the lever.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

"If it is an illusion, it should have no matter to me. Rogan, guide my hand so I can touch and grasp the lever." asks Jango.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari wraps his gloved hands around the level. "Well, only one way to find out. I'm of the mind that everything will work out..."
> 
> After waiting a moment for objections, Ari will pull the lever.




Donvan holds his newly-augmented mace at the ready, not quite sure what the group might be up against behind the door, but does not object.


----------



## jkason (Dec 6, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> For half a second, Khalia looks like she's trying to decide if she should be offended by that comment.




The gruff templar actually seems to blush a moment at the look from Khalia. "Beggin' your pardon, lady," he says self-consciously. He seems quite relieved when Rogan points them to his discovery.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 6, 2007)

Ari reaches out and pulls down on the lever... and suddenly the squealing of rock against rock is heard as a twenty foot section of the northern wall spins on a central pivot... revealing a long 20' wide corridor heading north.  Based on just the light from the well it seems to go at least fifty plus feet into the darkness... but if the party has stronger light sources a more accurate picture can be painted.

As soon as the wall began to spin, suddenly Jango could suddenly see the wall moving and the corridor beyond.  However, the lever is still unseen to him.  Jango's original supposition that perhaps this is all blocked to anyone with draconic connections or heritage might be on the right track.

OOC:  If you tell me what light sources you have out or getting out, I will give a further description of the corridor depending on light strength.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 6, 2007)

Ari smiles as it opens. "Well, if you wanted to keep something away from dragons, that'd be the way to do it. Wonder if it'd work on fiends too. Afterall, they'd be interested as well." Ari looks to the others for light sources. "Once we get more light, I suggest sending Rogan up at the end of the light with us following behind as usual."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 6, 2007)

"I don't think so. I would rather think that dracolich has chosen to hide things from other dragon, fearing they would be a danger to him. I would not even surprise that his phylactery, where his soul was bound, could be found beyond that door. Don't forget at one time, human and other dragonmarked creature where nothing to the dragons. That might be how this dragon was thinking, that he had nothing to fear from any of teh dragonmarked races." replies Jango. He lights up his lanterns and project the bulleyes ray toward the new found path.


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari looks to the others for light sources. "Once we get more light, I suggest sending Rogan up at the end of the light with us following behind as usual."




As Jango lights his lantern, Donovan jabs his thumb at his backpack. 

"I have a few sunrods, too, if we need 'em."

Donovan squints down the hall to see what he can see in the beam from Jango's lantern.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 7, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> As Jango lights his lantern, Donovan jabs his thumb at his backpack.
> 
> "I have a few sunrods, too, if we need 'em."




"I could cast a spell, but it really wouldn't provide much more light than a lantern." Khalia said. "Of course, I could turn the energy from that into an attack, which might be useful depending on what we find..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 7, 2007)

With a quick gasp as Ari pulls the lever and then a sigh when it appears there was no trap, Rogan smiles at the man. "Good thing that wasn't trapped."



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> "Once we get more light, I suggest sending Rogan up at the end of the light with us following behind as usual."




"Works for me. This places worries me." The Daggerspell Guardian says as the others discuss light sources. "Should we have Aern keep watch or should he come down here with us?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2007)

"If we want an extra light source, keep you spell for healing, I can supply enough of them." replies Jango to Khalia. He then looks at ari and Rogan. "Who want to go first?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jango's bullseye lantern does a wonderful job of throwing a long cone of light down the corridor... brightness to 60 feet, shadowy illumination to 120'.  However because it's directional, those behind him and to the sides are still in very shadowy darkness.  Knowing that he's usually walking in back and he bought his sunrods for just this purpose, Donovan slams one open to start as well, thereby creating an additional 30 feet of bright light around the group themselves.  Now they have the best of both worlds (although a third person closer to the front might want to get a light source active as well, on the off-chance the melee fighters get split apart in the future.)

In any event, Jango's lantern enlightens the corridor in front of them, and the group can see that it goes on for maybe eighty feet or so, ending in a portculis in the down position... its iron bars preventing further progress.  Past it, there seems to be a room or something beyond, although it's too shadowy to make anything further out.  You'd need to advance further down the corridor to make out more details.

OOC:  The entire party has bright light in a 30' radius from Donovan in all directions, and shadowy light out to 60'.  From Jango there is bright light in a 60' cone straight ahead, and shadowy light out to 120'.

I have placed the group in a basic starting formation.  However, as you move forward (or choose to stay still), please let me know any changes to order or position, how much space you are leaving between individuals, and what any of you might be doing as you advance or stand still.  We will need this information continually from here on out while you are down here.


----------



## jkason (Dec 7, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

"This shard's coming in handy already," Donovan says, muttering to his shield, which leaves his arm and hovers nearby. Mace in one hand and sunrod held high in the other, Donovan keeps rear guard. 

At the sight of the portcullus, the templar frowns. "Don't suppose there's another handy lever to open this?"

[sblock=OOC]Donovan's good to stay close to Jina in the rear guard position for now. Would the group still benefit from the sunrod if Donovan attaches it to a belt or strings it 'round his neck, or will he need to carry it as he is? He can always drop it if fighting starts and he needs to cast; just wanted to make sure I knew the options, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2007)

"Let's go take a look, but please, be cautious. If the dracolich have been able to enchant teh levers so I can't see it, he will probably put some other things to prevent anyone to go further. Watchout for traps."

[SBLOCK=OOC]DEFCON1, don't forget that Jango and Jina have Low-Light Vision, so we should be able to see farther then the others.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jango and Jina both mention that they do see something on the left-hand wall at the far end of the corridor to the left of the portculis.  However it's too small to really make out what it is though.  Maybe a lever?  Kind of hard to tell from this distance.

Horatio takes off his backpack and finds he is able to strap his sunrod so it stick up out of the top of it, thereby keeping his hands free and the room illuminated.

(I still have assumed nobody has advanced into the corridor yet.)


----------



## stonegod (Dec 7, 2007)

Shooing Rogan forward to scout and check for traps, Ari waits until the rogue gets a good 30 feet ahead before moving on.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 7, 2007)

Jango casts on himself a mage armor, feeling it being empowered by the magic of the vest. Once Ari start to walks foward, he follows the hexer.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Spell Left: 6/6/6/4
Prophetic favor left: 3[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Autumn (Dec 7, 2007)

Jina tenses up a little, feeling a little thrill run down her spine as the secret passage is revealed. She draws her swords, invoking the power of her new scabbard, and stands ready to follow on behind the others once they move off.

 [sblock=OOC]Using the scabbard's Keen Edge power. 2/3 uses remaining today.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 8, 2007)

Advancing towards the portculis ahead of the group a bit, Rogan carefully scans the area for any possible traps. By his short breathes, you can tell he is nervous of these unexplored ruins.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Rogan begins his slow advance down the corridor, with the rest of the group following along after he's gone past the 30 foot mark.  Using all of his senses, the Guardian keeps track of the tactile sensations of air movement and floor density, the olfactive sensations of aroma and gas changes, the aural sensations of footfalls, thumps, and echoes, and visual cues of changes in the rockwork.  The advance is slow going... but necessary.

As Rogan nears the end of the corridor, he makes out that the item on the left-hand wall is a lever mounted onto it.  There are no chains or ropes visibly connected to it, so if it's a lever for raising the portcullis, those mechanisms and gears must be inside the walls.  His eyes move on from the lever and continue their scans... and it's when they pass over the floor, they suddenly catch something!  Rogan immediately raises a hand to stop the group, then gets down on his hands and knees to inch forward... constantly scanning the rock floor.  Then he recognizes it!  It is subtle, but it is there... a section of the floor here is a hair higher than the area surrounding it.   Rogan stands back up, farily confident that this is another pressure plate.  (Search check DC 21: [11] + 12 = 23 *success*)

He looks quickly around the area and determines that the plate is almost as wide as the corridor, save a 6" section against either side wall.  It also appears to be ten feet long, giving about five feet between the plate and the wall & portcullis beyond it as a safe zone.  Or at the very least... a zone that is not a part of the pressure plate system.

As he looks past this through the metal bars of the portcullis, he sees that at the other end of the small room is a set of stairs heading downward and to the left.  The room itself appears empty.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> It is subtle, but it is there... a section of the floor here is a hair higher than the area surrounding it.   Rogan stands back up, farily confident that this is another pressure plate.  (Search check DC 21: [11] + 12 = 23 *success*)
> 
> He looks quickly around the area and determines that the plate is almost as wide as the corridor, save a 6" section against either side wall.  It also appears to be ten feet long, giving about five feet between the plate and the wall & portcullis beyond it as a safe zone.  Or at the very least... a zone that is not a part of the pressure plate system.
> 
> As he looks past this through the metal bars of the portcullis, he sees that at the other end of the small room is a set of stairs heading downward and to the left.  The room itself appears empty.




((OOC: I'm assuming here that Rogan passes on the details of what he's found to the rest of us, of course. Feel free to disregard if that's not the case))

"So far, pressure plates have mostly been for opening doors, not springing traps around here," Donovan offers up. "But if this 'blocked to dragonkin' theory's right, a large plate's a good way to trap some of 'em, leaving room 'round the edge for our kind, and a lever for same. Say, Jango, can you see this lever, or is it blocked to you like the other one?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 10, 2007)

Jango takes a looks at the level and teh pressure plate to see if he is blind to them. "If we want, we could trigger the plate. I think there is a skelleton that weight enough, we could easily throw bone by bone the skelleton on teh pressure plate."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 10, 2007)

Jango reports that he can see everything that everyone points out to him (including the portcullis, the lever, the milliscule rise in the floor where the pressure plate is).  Only the large door and the hidden lever were invisible and intangible to him when they were in the hoard chamber, and that was only right up until the lever was pulled and the door spun open.  Then everything came into view.

OOC: jksason: that is correct, Rogan passes the info on.  Anything not in spoiler blocks are considered to be info gained and passed onto everyone... only info inside sblocks are considered personal info that needs to be vocalized for everyone to know.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 11, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "So far, pressure plates have mostly been for opening doors, not springing traps around here," Donovan offers up. "But if this 'blocked to dragonkin' theory's right, a large plate's a good way to trap some of 'em, leaving room 'round the edge for our kind, and a lever for same. Say, Jango, can you see this lever, or is it blocked to you like the other one?"




"I don't think this pressure plate opens the portcullis." Rogan says as he gets up from his hands and knees. "It is more than likely a trap designed to catch any who just walk up to the lever. The lever itself is probably the way to raise the portcullis."

Rogan takes a few steps back in order to give himself a running start and tires to clear the pressure plate. Once doing so, he will examine the lever further, using it to raise the portcullis if he deems it safe.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2007)

With the running start... it is simple for Rogan to clear the 10 feet of pressure plate, and he lands gently on the far side, not even needing to grab the portcullis for support.  (Jump check DC 10: [14] + 7 = 21 *success*)

While the others look on, Rogan moves over to the lever in the wall and begins to inspect it.  From a quick scan, all indications are that it appears safe and does indeed open the portcullis.  (Search check [6] + 12 = 18)

Not wanting to take a chance, however... Rogan spends several minutes doing a much more intensive search.  The party sees him pull out his thieves tools and begin nudging and pricking and blowing on the lever... scratching away bits of rock and dust, listening to the wall as he moves the lever ever-so-slightly, going back to observe the portcullis and the chains that should be up inside the wall above it, making directional calculations in his head about how the gears and chains would need to be placed to make this lever raise the bars.

After several minutes of careful deliberation, Rogan turns back to the group and shakes his head.  "Doesn't open it.  Probably a trap trigger." (Take 20 Search check DC 25: [20] + 12 = 32 *success*)

The big question now is... _"if the lever doesn't open the portcullis, what does?"_


----------



## Velmont (Dec 11, 2007)

"That's bright, you put an obvious trap to lower the vigilence and put a mroe hidden trap after that. If it happen, the pressure plate is not a trap but the way to open the porticullis. I think it would worth the trouble to put the bones on teh pressure plate to trigger it... or just any armor in the stash of the dragon. There was a few armor that wasn't magical, but they are heavy, two of them could probably trigger the pressure plate. Just stay way from the pressure plate, like ten feet, and throw the armor on the pressure plate." suggest Jango.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 11, 2007)

Nodding at Jango's suggestion Rogan stays on this side of the Pressure plate. "There's got to be a way to open it around here somewhere."

As the others get ready to trigger it, Rogan will look for any signs of a secret way to open the portcullis.


----------



## jkason (Dec 11, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Brother Donovan shrugs. "Seems as good a plan as any. Assembly-line might be the best way to get thing from that end to this," he suggests, starting to clank his way back the way the group has come.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 12, 2007)

As Donovan goes back to the hoard room to grab an unused set of plate mail armor... Rogan begins looking around the area on the far side of the pressure plate for some other mechanism.  As Donovan finds a good piece and begins coming back, Rogan vocalizes an "Ah ha!" and pops open a small panel on the outcropping wall directly to the left of the portcullis.  When he looks inside the panel he sees quite a number of levers and gears... some of which can lift and lower the portcullis freely.  He can open the gate with those.  The other chains are connected to the pressure plate and control whatever the pressure plate is rigged to do, but from this panel it's hard to tell what that might be.  Rogan is assured though that is does not connect the pressure plate to the portcullis, and he's certain the plate has nothing to do with raising or lowering it.  (Take 20 Search check DC 25: [20] + 12 = 32 *success*)

Donovan then walks up to the pressure plate with the armor and is ready for whatever is asked of him.

OOC:  Edited the above a tad to make it more clear.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 14, 2007)

Ari massages his forehead. "A level that doesn't open it. A secret compartment which doesn't open it. And a pressure plate that might? Give me something to hit; I've got no patience for this stuff."  Breathing out, he looks at the group. "Okay, we can fiddle with the compartment levers or drop something on the plate. I say we do the latter. Thoughts?"


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2007)

"Rogan, I suggest you to not stay there if we trigger the plate." tells Jango.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari massages his forehead. "A level that doesn't open it. A secret compartment which doesn't open it. And a pressure plate that might? Give me something to hit; I've got no patience for this stuff."  Breathing out, he looks at the group. "Okay, we can fiddle with the compartment levers or drop something on the plate. I say we do the latter. Thoughts?"




"It's either that or find a half-orc with a battle axe. And father always hated resorting to that method of getting a door open..." Khalia said.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari massages his forehead. "A level that doesn't open it. A secret compartment which doesn't open it. And a pressure plate that might? Give me something to hit; I've got no patience for this stuff."  Breathing out, he looks at the group. "Okay, we can fiddle with the compartment levers or drop something on the plate. I say we do the latter. Thoughts?"




((OOC: Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought the above post suggested that levers in the secret compartment _can_ open the portcullis, but that whatever the pressure plate does _is not_ connected to the portcullis?))


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> ((OOC: Maybe I misunderstood, but I thought the above post suggested that levers in the secret compartment _can_ open the portcullis, but that whatever the pressure plate does _is not_ connected to the portcullis?))




OOC: Yeah, I tought the same, but at teh same time, I wasn't sure.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Rogan reiterates that there are two sets of levers, gears and chains within the compartment.  One set goes directly to the portcullis and can be used to easily raise and lower it.  The other set connects the pressure plate to something else somewhere else... but what the plate actually does he cannot tell from here (although he could attempt to disable it so that the rest of the group would not need to try and leap the plate to continue on if they were afraid to walk on it).


----------



## Velmont (Dec 14, 2007)

"Fine, if you think you can disable the pressure plate safely, do it so, better that then triggering a trap."


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Fine, if you think you can disable the pressure plate safely, do it so, better that then triggering a trap."




Donovan nods. "I'm not much of a jumper," he admits. "If we can turn off the plate, might be the best option."

Looking back behind him, the templar wonders, "Any of those levers look like they might close that section of wall? No telling if more blackscales might show up while we're below. If they're blind to that wall like Jango was, we'd save ourselves some trouble if we closed it behind us."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 14, 2007)

Rogan reaches into the compartment and begins pulling on one of the gears, and the party watches as the portcullis raises itself up into the ceiling.

He then pulls out some spikes and pitons from his pack and sets about trying to jam the chain and gears that drop below the compartment leading to the pressure plate.  After a few seconds, suddenly the group hears a *snap* of metal and Rogan jerks his right hand out of the compartment with a curse... the hand now sliced open and dripping with blood.  Before he can do anything about it though, the sounds of gears immediately begin to grind, and the Guardian yelps in surprise and shoots his hand back into the wall.  Rogan desperately starts working harder as he sees the links of chain in the wall begin to move, but thankfully is able to get a spike through a link and jammed up against one of the gears, stopping the chain's upwards progress.  (Disable Device check DC 25: [9] + 14 = 23 + 4AP = 27 *success* / Rogan spends one action point)

The rogue breathes a sigh of relief, and brings his right hand to his mouth to clean off the blood.  He nods to the group, and Donovan tentatively puts the breastplate he grabbed onto the pressure plate to check... and sure enough, nothing happens.  The group is free to continue forward.

In answer to Donovan's question... Rogan sees nothing within the compartment that would indicate it controls the door at the far end of the corridor.


----------



## jkason (Dec 14, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The rogue breathes a sigh of relief, and brings his right hand to his mouth to clean off the blood.  He nods to the group, and Donovan tentatively puts the breastplate he grabbed onto the pressure plate to check... and sure enough, nothing happens.  The group is free to continue forward.




"Well done, Rogan," the priest says as he crosses the plate, giving the Guardian a hearty slap on the back. "So then, looks like we're going down, yes?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 14, 2007)

Still cleaning the blood from his hand, Rogan nods to Donovan. "Let's continue. Hopefully what we seek is down here. If not, whomever designed this place took great pains in protecting _something_ important."


----------



## Autumn (Dec 14, 2007)

Jina lets out a deep breath, relaxing from the tensed stance she'd assumed while watching Rogan work. "Good job!" she grins. "Can't wait to see what's worth all this trouble, when we've already found the treasure trove."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 15, 2007)

"The Eye worth more than any treasure we have found up to now, and I can guess any we will found down there." replies Jango to Jina. He awaits to Rogan and Ari to open teh way, and he follows them.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 15, 2007)

Ari, after Rogan, leads onward.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Rogan leads the group down the stairs... following its twists and turns as it progresses downward.  The temperature noticably rises a bit as you descend, warmth coming up to everyone from down below.  Finally the party reaches the bottom and the stairway opens into a wide chamber... however the floor ends precipitously after 10 feet.  A deep chasm splits the room, with three platforms suspended above it.  From the bottom of the chasm 80 feet below, molten lava illuminates the chamber with a dull red glow.  At the floor's edge closest to you, two draconic-looking humanoid statues stand sentry, their cold eyes seemingly watching you.  Two identical statues stand on the oppostie side of the chamber.  Above you, sparkling in the dull red light, a crystaline shard is set into the ceiling in the center of the chamber over the central island platform.

The center island hangs straight down from the ceiling securely on metal rods at the same height as both floor edges here and on the far side.  The other two platforms are suspended from the ceiling on chains... however the chains are connected to the ceiling centered on the span between the center island and floor edges.  The nearest platform is currently pulled taut up to the floor you are on, while the far platform is pulled to the center island.  You cannot tell what is holding these platforms in place, but you can easily assume that should the platforms release, they will swing across the span to the other side (either the center island for the near platform, or the far edge for the further one).

Four ropes that look like the kind you would find in a manor house that you'd pull to ring a bell are hanging down from the ceiling over where the platforms currently hang now, and where they would be after swinging.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2007)

"At first sight, I would think these rope activate the platforms." tells Jango. "Pulling them should move them from one side to another. Rogan, what do you think of it?" asks the sorcerer.

"I suggets we try it. One person goes on the platform. He will be secured by a rope that we will hold. That person will pull the rope and if it works well, he will end crossing the chasm. If not, he will fall, but the rope will stop the fall before he end in the lava and we can pull him up."


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "At first sight, I would think these rope activate the platforms." tells Jango. "Pulling them should move them from one side to another. Rogan, what do you think of it?" asks the sorcerer.
> 
> "I suggets we try it. One person goes on the platform. He will be secured by a rope that we will hold. That person will pull the rope and if it works well, he will end crossing the chasm. If not, he will fall, but the rope will stop the fall before he end in the lava and we can pull him up."




"If we figure the ropes do the steering, isn't it safer to figure out the ropes without putting anyone on a platform for now?" Donovan suggests.

[sblock=OOC]I may be misinterpreting where the ropes are. I'm having trouble loading the image, so apologies is the ropes require us to get someone on the platform.[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 17, 2007)

"There's no way anyone would be expected to go through this kind of nonsense regularly." Khalia says. "I'd wager half of father's estate that there's a back way or a secret passage we missed that's a lot more direct. Or at least, there was once."


----------



## Velmont (Dec 17, 2007)

"We could, but what I fear it is the only way to send back the platform is by pulling the rope over there."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 17, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> I may be misinterpreting where the ropes are. I'm having trouble loading the image, so apologies is the ropes require us to get someone on the platform.



The four ropes are each about 5 feet out from the edge of the floors and the center island.  If you are standing on a chained platform that is pulled taut to either the floor edge or the center isle, one of the ropes is hanging down at the 5' mark of a 20 foot long platform.  Should the platform then swing to the other side, the other section's rope will now be over the platform.

If you can get the image to load, you'll see the four grey dots which represent the four ropes.  As it's only five feet over the edge, a person could probably lean forward and grab the rope without actually get onto the platform... provided someone had them by the belt or something so they didn't fall into the lava below.


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 17, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "At first sight, I would think these rope activate the platforms." tells Jango. "Pulling them should move them from one side to another. Rogan, what do you think of it?" asks the sorcerer.



"This is very odd. I have never encountered such a system." Rogan says as he fully takes in what is set out before him. "Jango's right. It does appear these ropes might do the trick. But I wonder if those chains will be able to support the weight of these platforms, along with whomever might be on them."

Focusing on the chains, Rogan is trying to spot any obvious signs of weak links or foul play.


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "This is very odd. I have never encountered such a system." Rogan says as he fully takes in what is set out before him. "Jango's right. It does appear these ropes might do the trick. But I wonder if those chains will be able to support the weight of these platforms, along with whomever might be on them."
> 
> Focusing on the chains, Rogan is trying to spot any obvious signs of weak links or foul play.




"If we're worried about weight, me and my blacksmith's shop here should probably stay back during the testing," Donovan says, indicating his heavy armor. "On the upside, I make a fine anchor."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Rogan reaches out from the ledge to one of the platform's chains and gives it a yank downward.  It doesn't move.  It appears at first tug to be very securely connected to the ceiling.  He pulls on the other chain and that one also has no give.  The platform seems secure.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2007)

Jango takes one of their own rope. "Anyone want to test the rope? I can do it too."


----------



## stonegod (Dec 18, 2007)

Ari looks over everything, then prepares to step onto the platform. "I can try with the rope. Looks like its just to pull across." He looks down at the lava. "Not everything has to be a deathtrap." The last part almost sounds like a wish.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 18, 2007)

"No, I don't think everything should be one, but better be cautious, we know there have been one and there might be more." tells Jango, giving one hand of the rope to Ari. "Tie it around your waist." He hands the other end to Donovan. "Keep that end. Jina, Rogan, help him to hold the rope. The three of you should be correct in case he falls. Khalia and I will help you if needed."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Ari takes the end of the rope that Jango hands him and securely ties it around his waist.  He then takes a cautious step forward onto the platform.  The first thing that Ari notices as both feet get onto it is that there's no swing or give to the platform at all.  Even when he tries to shake it a bit on it's chains back and forth, it doesn't move.  It's somehow forzen in place.

The monster hunter turns back to the others and nods, then reaches up and takes ahold of the rope that hangs from the ceiling.  He gives it a pull, and suddenly the platform releases from the ledge edge and swings smoothly, gently and horizontally over the span before connecting to the center island.  Once again, he notices that there was no jerky motions or sudden jolts from the chain going slack... and indeed when he glances upwards he sees that the chains have somehow remained taut even from this end, which is physically impossible.  Obviously some sort of magic is involved in this platform pendulum effect.

Ari stands on the platform on the far side at the center isle.  The other rope now dangles over the platform as well.

[sblock=Khalia, Jina]You both happened to glance upward and noticed that when the platform secured itself to the center island, the large crystaline shard in the ceiling over the island began to emit a dull blue glow.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 19, 2007)

Seeing the platform slide across the opening effortlessly on it's chains, Rogan looks to the others. "That is interesting."

"Do you think that rope will bring you back?" Rogan asks Ari who is now closer to the center platform.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2007)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Do you think that rope will bring you back?" Rogan asks Ari who is now closer to the center platform.



"Only one way to find out," and, with that, the hunter tugged the other rope. Assuming it did not lead to his demise, he carefully began ferrying folks across to the center platform.

"Any gawkers want to study that thing, or should we go on?"


----------



## Autumn (Dec 19, 2007)

"Look - the crystal's glowing," Jina exclaims, gazing up at the thing. "That's new. I guess it has something to do with moving the platform?"

 She looks about, checking that nothing else - like those statues - seems to be affected.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Jina said:
			
		

> "Look - the crystal's glowing.  That's new. I guess it has something to do with moving the platform?"



Upon her announcement, everyone looks up and sees that indeed, the crystaline shard that is embedded in the ceiling directly over the center platform has begun to glow with a dim blue light.

Jina glances around at the other items in the cavern... the statues and the like... but those remain unchanged.



			
				Rogan said:
			
		

> "Do you think that rope will bring you back?"





			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "Only one way to find out"



Ari pulls on the other rope at the center island, and just like before the platform immediately releases and swings silently and gently on a smooth arc back to the floor edge where the group stands, reconnecting with the ledge with nary a jolt.

Jina points upwards and lets everyone know that the shard has stopped glowing, and that it turned off as soon as the platform left the center island.


----------



## jkason (Dec 19, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Jina points upwards and lets everyone know that the shard has stopped glowing, and that it turned off as soon as the platform left the center island.




"If platform's supported magically, so we don't have to worry about overtaxing the weight allowance, we should all get on. The less we're separated, the harder it is to divide and conquer," Donovan suggests. 

[sblock=OOC]I thought about casting Detect Magic on the crystal, but then realized I keep forgetting to put ranks in Spellcraft, which makes that spell a lot less effective.  [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2007)

Ari grins when he makes it back over. "All aboard!"

OOC: Let the ferrying begin.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 19, 2007)

Ari moves to the front of the platform and one-by-one each member of the party climbs aboard.  There is plenty of space for everyone to stand comfortably, and when everyone is ready, Brother Donovan (at the back and where the rope hangs) reaches up and pulls down on the cord... sending the platform forward once more.  As before, the swing is smooth and gentle and with a few seconds it reconnect with the center island.

And as before, once platform and island come together, the crystaline shard begins glowing a dim blue from within.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 19, 2007)

Hand on sword hilt, Ari cautiously steps on the middle platform, keeping from under the crystal if possible. Assuming he does not plummet, he makes his way over to the other sliding platform under its rope. "When you're all ready..."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2007)

Following behind Ari, Rogan advances to the other platform.


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Hand on sword hilt, Ari cautiously steps on the middle platform, keeping from under the crystal if possible. Assuming he does not plummet, he makes his way over to the other sliding platform under its rope. "When you're all ready..."




"Wait," Donovan says, pointing to the crystal. "Don't we want to know what this thing is? Lady Khalia, any ideas?"

[sblock=OOC]Not that I expect it to be helpful, but since it's the only Know skill Donovan has, let's try Know: Religion as regards the crystal. (+9)

On another note, I apologize, but I'm afraid I've forgotten: do we have a description of what this "eye" looks like? [/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2007)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Wait," Donovan says, pointing to the crystal. "Don't we want to know what this thing is? Lady Khalia, any ideas?"




"It's someone's idea of _fun_." Khalia said disdainfully. "No one builds something like this for any practical purpose. A sufficiently skilled wizard could fly right past it. But as to exactly what it is..."

[sblock=OOC]
Knowledge (Arcana) +15, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +15, Knowledge (History) +9, Knowledge (Reglion) +16, Knowledge (The Planes) +15
[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 20, 2007)

Khalia spies the shard for a moment and is easily able to determine that it is an Eberron dragonshard.  (Knowledge Arcana check DC 20: [13] + 15 = 28 *success*)  Eberron shards are the easiest shards to find on Khorvaire, and are used in a broad spectrum of magical uses.

While Khalia is correct is saying that a sufficiently powerful wizard could fly right through this chamber, she remembers that this complex was designed and built during the Age of Demons.  Thus the main groups of beings walking the planet were not wizards at all, but aberations and dragons.  And from her research, there are many types of aberations who do not have flight capability.  So there might very well be good reasons why the gragons created these chambers as they did to protect the Eye.

Ari and Rogan look at Donovan and Khalia and inquire with their eyes whether they are free to move across the island to the other platform.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2007)

"It makes senses, and even today, not everyone can fly easily. Look at us. A bridge, anyone could use it and all the time. I wouldn't be surprise to see something that allow to block this device, to prevent anyone to cross it." tells Jango, before following Rogan to the next platform.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "It makes senses, and even today, not everyone can fly easily. Look at us. A bridge, anyone could use it and all the time. I wouldn't be surprise to see something that allow to block this device, to prevent anyone to cross it." tells Jango, before following Rogan to the next platform.




"There are any number of ways to get past this without solving the puzzle. Flying was the first that came to mind, but traps and puzzles rarely slow down anyone that's sufficiently determined. They're the refuge of people who like toying with others, or who believe that they're smarter than everyone else. And you hope it's the latter, because those who believe that usually are not correct." Khalia says, after explaining what she observed.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2007)

"I don't think this is the last thing we will meet on our way to the Eye. They have put a secret door that I could not see. So probably no prophet could easily come up to here. The one who has design that secret door must have assumed that an expedition to find the eye would have been sent by a dragon, and it should have thought that prophet would have been the leader and most experimented of the expedition. Luckily, we are all experienced in our domain and we completed well each other, and Rogan, the best observer of the group, wasn't the prophet.

Then, we have found a trapped door. There was a first trap, more obvious, the pressure plate. A lever, a second, more hidden. Then a secret panel that control the pressure plate and the poticulis, which was trapped too. The first trap and second trap was to lower the vigilence of the one who would try to bypass these traps, so he would trigger the third. But Rogan know what he is doing and havn't lower his guard.

This, I don't think it is a trap or not simply a trap, but a kind of bridge. Yes, a powerfull wizard could fly over, but as you see, none of us could. I wouldn,t be surprise to see a switch on the other side that disable this device. If I'm true, you can have a good trying to cross this chasm. And with the lava under, you have not to chance to do so.

So at each step, you weaken the person who come to the eye. the less cautious, less intelligent, less ressroucesfull get killed somehow. The other weaken as they use there ressources to go foward. There will be other obstacle, other challenge, other opposition I'm quite sure."

Jango then stare a moment at the statue. "But I doubt these are simply decoration. So why it has been placed there and what it can do?"


----------



## stonegod (Dec 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango then stare a moment at the statue. "But I doubt these are simply decoration. So why it has been placed there and what it can do?"



The monster hunter shrugs dismissively. "You ever see a tomb that didn't have ostentatious decoration?" He waits on the other platform for the other's inspection to finish.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2007)

"This is not a tomb, this is a safe for an artifact." replies Jango.


----------



## drothgery (Dec 20, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> This, I don't think it is a trap or not simply a trap, but a kind of bridge. Yes, a powerfull wizard could fly over, but as you see, none of us could. I wouldn,t be surprise to see a switch on the other side that disable this device.




"I rather think a spell of flight would be within your power now, if you chose to learn it. And father knows a prayer for walking on air that is, I suspect, only just barely beyond my own abilities. A skilled engineer would have no need of magic, given sufficient supplies. There are many creatures that could walk on the walls or even through lava without harm, some of them easily summonable by those that practice those arts. Someone with siege equipment could simply bring down the walls outside. And that is simply the obvious." She said.


----------



## Velmont (Dec 20, 2007)

"My magic is not learned like you. It is innate. By study of my power, I might be able to somehow direct what new power I will handle, but it is a lot more harder and it is a very slow process. And spell that handle fire come to me easily. It might have been because of the mark I had, or maybe the marked had been influenced by my powers. Hard to tell."


----------



## Mista Collins (Dec 20, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> The monster hunter shrugs dismissively. "You ever see a tomb that didn't have ostentatious decoration?" He waits on the other platform for the other's inspection to finish.




"That I have not." Rogan pipes in as he listens to the others discuss this area. "But then again, most my experience has been within a cityscape. Before joining the Daggerspell Guardians in protecting the last tomb, I had no prior experience in the matter. My study of architecture and engineering was mainly on buildings above ground, but fortunate for us it seems a lot of that knowledge has carried over."

"But that is neither here nor there. If it pleases, I can search these statues or platforms for any pressure plates or trip wires." And with that Rogan looks them over for any signs of danger or trap mechanisms.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 21, 2007)

Jina just shrugs. "No use arguing about how effective this place's deathtraps are," she says with a grin. "If we're lucky, the anwer is "not effective enough", right? But hey, we're in an ancient vault looking for centuries-old magical artifacts. Of course there are traps and weird moving platforms and stuff. That's the way it goes." 

 She gives a laugh. "Any two-bit tavern bard could tell you that."


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Autumn said:
			
		

> Jina just shrugs. "No use arguing about how effective this place's deathtraps are," she says with a grin. "If we're lucky, the anwer is "not effective enough", right? But hey, we're in an ancient vault looking for centuries-old magical artifacts. Of course there are traps and weird moving platforms and stuff. That's the way it goes."
> 
> She gives a laugh. "Any two-bit tavern bard could tell you that."




Brother Donovan chuckles. "True 'nough," he agrees. "If this thing--" he gestures to the softly glowing crystal "--is a dragonshard, chances are it's horse to the platforms' cart. Seems innocent enough, then. 

"But that glow still niggles me. Let's get across while we still can."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 21, 2007)

Rogan's quick inspection goes off, but he finds no switches, tripwires, pressure plates or anything by the two statues or the platform they are on.  (Search check: [13] + 12 = 25)



			
				Brother Donovan said:
			
		

> "But that glow still niggles me. Let's get across while we still can."



With that, Ari steps off the moving platform onto the center island, followed immediately by Rogan...

_****CRAKK-CRAKK-BOOOOM!!!****_

...and as soon as their feet hit the island, a bolt of electricity fires immediately from the ceiling!  It comes crashing down straight into Ari and the group watches as the hexblade's body shakes uncontrollably with the electricity arcing through his body.  He takes the full brunt of the electrical damage, and then his body drops like a lead weight to the platform, unconscious.  (Reflex save DC 19: [6] + 4 + 3arcaneresist = 13 *failure* / 49 damage / dying)  The chained bolt of lightning then arcs across to Rogan, but the rogue is somehow able to spring backwards into the group on the platform... narrowly avoiding getting hit by the bolt.  (Reflex check DC 19: [14] + 8 + 2trapsense = 24 *success* / Evasion for no damage)

As soon as the bolt fires, Jina's eyes immediately flash up to the shard and see that it is that which the lightning fired from.  Also, the blueish glow disappear from the shard and it goes dark... but within half a second, the blue light begins to grow in intensity again within it.


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2007)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

As soon as the bolt hits, Donovan rushes forward to the spot on the moving platform once occupied by Ari. He comes up short, halting his instinct to step onto the platform to help. He frowns in thought, but as Jina imparts her observation, the templar's eyes light up and he reaches into his backpack.

He presses a vial into Rogan's hand, saying, "I think the glow's a charge, and we already saw the charge disappates when this platform's not attached. I'm going to pull the rope, and if we're lucky, we won't have moved too far before the crystal goes black, so you'll be able to jump the distance. Then you can force this down Ari's gullet.

"I can give you the Flame's blessing, which--on top of those acrobatics I just saw--will Flame willing be enough for you to dodge another bolt if you have to. I'd do this myself, but I'm a clunky mess, and I'd probably just wind up in that lava."

Here the rough-hewn man looks back to the group. "If someone has a less harrowing plan, I'm all for it, but Ari hasn't got much time."

[sblock=OOC]The vial is Donovan's CMW potion.

I'm assuming we're moving in rounds now, given Ari's position. Donovan can use his protective ward ability to give Rogan a +5 on his next save. That's a net of +15 for a +19 save, which ain't too bad. He can also use Guidance to give Rogan a +1 boost to a Jump check, though doing both of those means waiting two more rounds, since they're each a standard action.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Donovan rushes up to the fore of the swinging platform and hands off the potion to Rogan.  He then pulls on the rope, which releases it from the center island and it begins it's leisurely path back to the cavern's edge.  Khalia and Jina keep their eyes on the crystal shard above, and as soon as the platform releases, they see the blue glow disappear from the shard and they shout at Rogan to go!

The rogue immediately leaps to the island (Jump check DC 12: [16] + 7 = 23 *success*) and quickly moves over to the unconscious form of Ari Osten lying on the ground.  He then proceeds to force-feed the potion of healing power down the monster hunter's throat, and after a few seconds Ari's eyes open and he sputters and coughs.  (_Cure Moderate Wounds_: 12 hit points healed / Ari 11/48)

The other five watch this occur as their platform swings back up and reconnects to the cavern edge to the south.  The two groups are now seperated, but the crystal at least remains dark.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

"If we send them this platform again, we will activate the crystal and kill them. They could probably use the other platform and finish to cross, but I fear there could eb another trap." Jango cast a detect magic spell and starts to scan every element in reach, the crystal, the platform, the statue and try to figure out what kind of aura they project.


----------



## jkason (Jan 4, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "If we send them this platform again, we will activate the crystal and kill them. They could probably use the other platform and finish to cross, but I fear there could eb another trap." Jango cast a detect magic spell and starts to scan every element in reach, the crystal, the platform, the statue and try to figure out what kind of aura they project.




"The platforms look to be safe spots," Donovan offers. "If Rogan and Ari move to the other platform but don't move it yet, we should be able to close in to talk strategy, even with the crystal charging.

"I'm guessing the platforms work like a circuit, so the middle's safe so long as one or the other platform's not locked on. Least if we're at the middle, we're closer for giving ranged support if Rogan and Ari meet trouble on the other side."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking down at Ari as his eyes open and he starts coughing, Rogan smiles. "You'll be alright. It seems we are currently safe on this platform. The shard isn't glowing anymore. But if it reactivates and does what it did again, we might not get so lucky."

Standing up, the Daggerspell Guardian starts searching and examining the platform him and the monster hunter are on.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 5, 2008)

Pain.

It was something familiar to Ari, but not usually so much at once. It... overwhelmed him. Darkness. That hadn't happened since, well, the War. Not that he wanted to remember.

As he sat up coughing, he looked around warily. Rogan's voice did not boost his confidence.







			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "You'll be alright. It seems we are currently safe on this platform. The shard isn't glowing anymore. But if it reactivates and does what it did again, we might not get so lucky."



Standing up, his muscles still jerky from the jolt, the hunter gave the man a look. "_You_ might not get lucky. _I'd_ be dead."

His brain having caught up with his ears, he looks back at Donovan and the others. "Damn. And I thought a hug from a Bonecrusher was bad. Let's try that alternating idea of yours, priest. I just want off of here."

Looking at the large shard with ire, Ari mounts the other platform preparing the rope.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ari and Rogan move onto the far platform and then pull on the rope.  The platform immediately glides in the same lazy arc that the first one did, and connects to the far edge of the cavern.  Ari and Rogan then watch as Horatio pulls on the rope on the far side... bringing their platform to the center island to connect.

As Horatio, Jina, Jango, and Khalia stand on the first platform connected to the center island, and Ari and Rogan stand on the far platform connected to the far edge... it now becomes a decision of how exactly can the four also get across without having both platforms at the center island at the same time (because most likely the shard will glow blue and fire more lightning you would guess.)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 8, 2008)

Ari collapses to the floor on the others side, his arms and legs occasionally twitching uncontrollably from lingering electric shock. 

"Okay, everyone back on the center isle. Someone can pull the rope to send it back and then Rogan will pick the rest of you up. I'll wait here."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 8, 2008)

Seeing the crystal is still while both platform are away, Jango nodes. "Ok, we are coming." He pulls on the rope and await the platform to reach the center island. "Go on the side of the island. If that crystal ever trigger, it might only strike directly down. once everyone will be on the island, we will have just to pull the rope to make the platform return to the edge. Rogan will come fetch us."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 9, 2008)

Ari gets off of the far platform onto the far edge of the cavern.  The group of four pull on the rope and swing back to the center isle, then unload off the platform onto it.  Jango reaches across and pulls on the rope, which sends the empty front platform back to the starting edge.

It is only after it returns that Khalia says out loud "Of course, we have no way of getting the platform back to us now... but I guess we'll just have to jump off that platform when we come to it."  The group chuckles, and soon Rogan is winging his way back to the center to pick everyone up.  When the platform arrives, everyone loads on, it swings back to where Ari stands, then the party loads off.

Exiting the cavern, the group follows the corridor a short ways, then proceeds down several flights of stairs.  As you descend, the air begins to get even warmer.  At the bottom of the final staircase, the hallway widens to nearly 20 feet across, but up ahead the worked stone gives way abruptly to what appears to be a large natural cavern.  A rift cuts across the cavern, with a lone, arching stone bridge precariously crossing the gap.  A small section of this bridge has already given way, and it is obvious that the rocks that make up the bridge around this section are crumbling.  A river of magma flows along the bottom of the rift some 60 feet down.

The air in the cavern in hot, and the red-orange glow of molten rock illuminates the walls of the chamber.  Strange shapes and shadows appear to writhe within these walls, though they could just be distortions due to the heat.

As your eyes adapt to the sting of brimstone in the air, the shapes on the walls can be seen more clearly.  They bear the distinctive swirls and sharp lines of dragonmarks, though they do not resemble any marks you recognize.

A 5 foot by 10 foot stone sarcophagus carved with draconic imagery sits along the far edge of the magma rift, while a massive basalt slab lies near the distant wall.  Three niches are set into the wall behind the stone slab, two of which appear to hold objects.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 9, 2008)

As Ari stands, he looks down as his potion bracer. "These things aren't going to do me much good right now. If someone could spare a bunch of healing, I'd appreciate it."

OOC: 11/48 hp not good.

~~~

In the new room, the monster hunter gives a low whistle. "Prolly more traps here too. Anything magic?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 9, 2008)

Jango follows Ari suggestion and cast a detect magic and concentrate to see if anything in reach is magical. If he detect nothing, he'll keep concentrating to keep the spell active for things out of reach.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 9, 2008)

Khalia fishes out her wand of CLW and uses 4 charges on Ari.

"This isn't really worth much in combat anymore for us, but it still has a fair number of charges left..." She mentions.


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

"Let me know if you're close to burning through the magic of that wand. I have another to replace it."

The templar waits, slightly uneasy, as Jango surveys the room with his magically-enhanced senses.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jango casts his spell and begins scanning the cavern.  Much to his surprise... very little in the chamber was of a magical bent.  The basalt slab is rife with magical energy... transmutation magic primarily.  Also, the two objects that are sitting within the two niches behind the slab also radiate magic.

The bridge, the sarcophagus, and the rest of the cavern does not, however.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 10, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Let me know if you're close to burning through the magic of that wand. I have another to replace it."
> 
> The templar waits, slightly uneasy, as Jango surveys the room with his magically-enhanced senses.




"I've got a more powerful one in my backpack. But since nothing is attacking us right now, I think this will do." She tells Donovan.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 10, 2008)

"Odd." Is all Rogan says as he sees the patterns on the wall.

Once the others are finished tending to the monster hunter, Rogan slowly begins to move towards the other side of the gap. Pausing before crossing the bridge, the Daggerspell Guardian tries to gauge the structural integrity of it before crossing.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2008)

"The slab and the objects in the cavities are magic. that's all. but it doesn't exclude any trap. And that bridge doesn't looks like solid. Rogan, what your expertise tell?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 11, 2008)

Rogan checks the stone bridge and sees that while the structure is loose around the small section of the left side that has already crumbled away... if a person stayed to the right side of the bridge when crossing, it should be okay.  Crossing across the middle or near the section that dropped away would be risky.  He also wouldn't recommend more than one person crossing at a time just to be on the safe side, although the original construction was well thought out.

OOC:  Ari is back to full HP, 4 charges of wand used.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

Ari looks about the room. "Well, if experience tells us anything, it is that the designers of the place probably aren't done with trying to kill us yet. But where is this 'Eye' thing? Nothing on the slab from here." The hunter shrugs. "Guess we could go over to check, though this more of the Lady's expertise than mine. Hey, Rogan, is it safe to cross?"


----------



## drothgery (Jan 14, 2008)

Khalia was trying to make some sense of the patterns on the wall after healing Ari, when she heard him mention her again.

"Oh, yes. Quite right."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 14, 2008)

"I'm not sure the eye is here either. To hide an artifact, I would expect maybe a bit more protection then that. Maybe it is simply a false end. I wouldn,t be surprise there would be another hidden passage here."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 14, 2008)

"Stay to the right." Rogan says of the bridge, and the party begins advancing over it one at a time.  As the group nears the slab, it is easily noticeable that there is a semi-spherical depression in the center of it, probably about 12 inches in diameter.  It doesn't take a genius to figure out that this might very well have been where the Eye rested, although it certainly isn't here now.

As Jango and Jina walk and look around the chamber, their elven eyes do not pick up any secret doors.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

Ari smirks. "That just cuts it. No sign of it. Or of that felled fiend, either. Well, one of those is good news. I'll let the rest of you examine things. Maybe those marks or whatever is in those alcoves will tell you something." The hexer absently rubbed his left hand, as if it was sore.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 14, 2008)

After Jango have looked at the slab, he adds "Or we might be too late. Ari, can you tell if anyone have come here before us recently?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 14, 2008)

"Woth a try, though we've been stomping about this place a bit carelessly. And bare rock doesn't hold tracks well." While others do their business, the hunter examines the area around the slab and the bridge for obvious trails.

OOC: Track check. Tend to forget I have that.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 15, 2008)

Examining the slab further, Rogan searches for an levers or devices that might hint at a secret compartment or something else beyond what the untrained eye can see.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 15, 2008)

Rather than looking for devices and secret panels, Khalia's looking for anything that will give clues about what this room was supposed to hold.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 15, 2008)

The group spreads out and begins looking around.  Ari's hunter eyes pick up no tracks in the rock, as he pretty much suspected he wouldn't.  So he cannot make a concrete determination when anyone else might have been here.

Rogan goes over the basalt slab with a fine-toothed comb, but other than the semispherical depression in its center, there are no other compartments or doors in it.

Jango wanders over to the three niches behind the slab and sees what are in two of them... an amulet and a scepter.  The amulet is an Eberron dragonshard attached to a finely wrought platinum chain.  The scepter bears an Eberron dragonshard grasped in a golden draconic claw.  The third niche is indeed empty.

Brother Donovan and Jina wander over to the sarcophagus at the magma rift's edge and stand to look at it.  It looks to be solid, thick stone... the lid probably four inches thick.  The draconic imagery carved into it all seems to be of dragons fighting demons.

Khalia attempts to piece together what they have here, and as the others pass on their info, they begin to reach some conclusions.  Although there are no tracks to verify anyone has been here before... both the depression in the slab and one of the niches are empty.  If Sur'Kil was convinced that the draconic artifact _Aridarastrixsauriv_, the Dragon's Eye, was stored here in this location for safekeeping, everything _should_ still be here (unless they are fabulously well-hidden).  The fact that some things aren't here obviously (like whatever was presumably in the third niche) leads one to believe that if the depression and the third niche held something at some point, but do not anymore... it means someone or some group must have come here before you at some point in history.

As the group stands around and considers their options, Khalia is reminded by herself that they do have the Sending Stone to get in touch with the silver dragon if that is something they want to do.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2008)

Ari curses loudly a few times. "Best we send a message to our friend. This looks to be a dead end, unless one of those trinkets do something."


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2008)

"I wonder why they have been taken, and why the third have been taken." tells Jango, looking at the empty niche.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 16, 2008)

Once it is determined there is nothing more to the giant slab, Rogan turns to the others. "This slab seems just that, a slab. What of the sarcophagus? Any chance of what we seek being in there?"


----------



## stonegod (Jan 17, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> Once it is determined there is nothing more to the giant slab, Rogan turns to the others. "This slab seems just that, a slab. What of the sarcophagus? Any chance of what we seek being in there?"



"Maybe, but I don't like it. I've never read a tale in the _Chronicle_ that ended with one of those things being empty." The hunter hunkered next to it, just in case. "Unless the Lady has any learned objections?"


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2008)

"The slab have a magical aura, so there must be something more to it than a normal slab." tells Jango. "If we find nothing more, we should warn Sur'Kil"

Jango tries to identify the type of aura both items and the slab have and there strength


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 17, 2008)

The amulet has a very strong aura of conjuration, while the scepter has a very strong aura of transmutation.  As the more knowledgeable of you know, spellcasters attune Eberron dragonshards to specific spells, enhancing the effect of that spell when it is cast on the shard.

The slab however holds an overwhleming aura of transmutation!  Jango winces as he looks at the slab... having never seen something with so much magical essence before!  If it wasn't for the fact that Sur'Kil said that they were supposed to find the Dragon's Eye and return with it... he'd almost think that this thing was poweful enough to be it.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 18, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari curses loudly a few times. "Best we send a message to our friend. This looks to be a dead end, unless one of those trinkets do something."




"I agree. No one seems to have decorated this room with convenient runes explaining all the things within it." Khalia said.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

"I don't know what power hold the slab, but it's power seems great. As we seems to have found the resting place of the Eye, but the Eye seems to be missing, we should contact Sur'Kil"


----------



## jkason (Jan 18, 2008)

*Brother Donavan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan nods. "Agreed. Maybe he can shed light on what these other bangles are, too."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 21, 2008)

"Then let's be about it." Khalia said. _Who was carrying the stone again?_ She thought for a second.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 21, 2008)

"What message do we send him. We are limited to twenty five words." asks Jango. he thinks a moment. "Found room. Eye missing, magical slab empty. No Sign who took it. Three niches. Amulet, Scepter, Empty. Sarcophagus decorated with dragon figthing demon. Waiting answer." He make a moment to think. "Seems pretty much the situation, or do you have something mroe usefull to speak about?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 21, 2008)

The group pulls out the sending stone and determines the best message to send in 25 words.  Jango's offering makes a good deal of sense, so that is what they go with.

*"Found / Room / Eye / Missing / Magical / Slab / Empty / No / Sign / Who / Took / It / Three / Niches/ Amulet / Scepter / Empty / Sarcophagus / Decorated / With / Dragons / Fighting / Demons / Waiting / Answer."*

The message thus written and sent, the group waits around for a response.  It takes several hours as expected... no one figured the silver dragon would have someone staring directly at the stone for over a week straight waiting for a message to arrive... but finally, a series of words appear on the sending stone in return.

*"Return / Newthrone / Whereabouts / Eye / Slab / Discussion / Needed / Interested / Buying / Amulet / Scepter / From / You / Age / Dragons / Relics / Thousands / Gold / Avoid / Sarcophagus / If / Possible / Guardian / Chamber / Perhaps."*


----------



## stonegod (Jan 21, 2008)

Ari cracks his neck when the message finally arrives. He leans against the slab, placing his hands for support now that it seems safe. "Don't like this, but I wouldn't care to tangle with something in that box if we don't have to."


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 21, 2008)

"So off to Newthrone then?" Rogan says once the response is finished. "And if there is indeed something sleeping in that sarcophagus, it can stay there."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking up from his lean, Ari looks over to Khalia and Jango. "Is there something we can do to make getting back to place faster? Some sort of ritual that makes it possible to just jump back here? Those Orien scions have to make their money somehow."


----------



## drothgery (Jan 22, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Looking up from his lean, Ari looks over to Khalia and Jango. "Is there something we can do to make getting back to place faster? Some sort of ritual that makes it possible to just jump back here? Those Orien scions have to make their money somehow."




"Yes, but the magic that lets them do that is tied to the Mark of Passage. They couldn't do it otherwise." Khalia says. "There are some spells and prayers that create the same effect, or other ways of magically moving quickly, but those are well beyond my abilty, and I think that is true of the rest of us as well. Furthermore, father did not leave me enough of House funds to hire an Orien scion or flag down an airship."


----------



## jkason (Jan 22, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

"If no one sees any traps, then, lets grab the artifacts for the dragon," the cleric says. "Too bad that lightning stone probably isn't portable. That'd be a mighty fine trinket to have 'round."

[sblock=OOC]Did we leave a lot of stuff behind? I thought we'd been collecting as we went, myself.

BTW: I'm on vacation from tomorrow through Sunday. Probably won't be online much. Feel free to NPC Donovan as needed.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2008)

"I agree, waiting much more here will only give time to the lizardfolks to gather some force and tries to take back this place." tells Jango. Once Rogan have check for traps, Jango will take the two artifacts.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 22, 2008)

Rogan does not see any traps related to the two items, so Jango reaches in and pulls the amulet and scepter out.  When he gets a chance and looks at them, the elf sees that the the dragonshard in the amulet contains within it a swirling bluish design that appears to be the Mark of Detection.  The scepter's shard contains a swirling design that looks like the Mark of Storms.

As the group gathers their things together and begin making their way out of the catacombs, they pass the remnants of the large pile of coins in the dragon's hoard that everyone except Jango had ignored.  With no dragon having appeared, there was still time to gather it all if they so chose.

When everyone finally climbs out of the well and back onto the portico, they find Aern waiting for them.  He reports that nobody has come back to the temple thus far so far as he can tell.  You all notice that he carries a spear that he never had before, and he replies that he believes the spear to be the one that was taken as tribute from that group of lizardfolk they had first met on the trail here.  If possible, he thinks they should try and return it like they said they would.

With a number of other items of monetary worth inside the temple if the group so chose to take them, they stand at the portico's edge ready to begin the trek back to Newthrone.

[sblock=OOC: ]Velmont's list of treasure in the OOC thread is pretty accurate.  From the *Left Behind* section, Jango has already taken his share of the coins/gems of the dragon's hoard (300gp), but there is still another 1500gp remaining to take if anyone wants them (300gp per person).

The masterwork weapons and armor are available to carry back if anyone wants, and what is not on the list but available are quite a number of religious and tribute items left in the Altar Room Vestry to go through that you could carry back and find vendors for if you so chose. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jan 22, 2008)

Ari follows glumly, nodding absently at Aern's suggestion. Now that there was no immanent threat, the hunter seemed to be withdrawing into himself again.

OOC: Ari will take his share (missed the pile entirely).


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 23, 2008)

With some of the coins and gems from the dragon's hoard weighing him down, Rogan stands on the portico looking out into the forest. "Let's hurry, it would be best if we were as far from here as possible before the sun goes down."

ooc: Rogan took his share of the pile.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 28, 2008)

The journey back to Newthrone is long and tedious.  About a day out from the temple the group runs into a standard lizardfolk, and when he sees the spear in Aern's hands, he starts babbling excitedly.  Plans are made, and the group journeys a little out of their way to return the item to the tribe they had met on their way in.  The leaders of the tribe are very thankful, and as a gift to each of you they hand you a necklace that their adepts claim have protective enchantments against the elements.  (each necklace contains an Endure Elements spell castable once per day)

Leaving the tribe, the return journey continues on for four more days through the jungle.  You meet no other lizardfolk tribes or scouting parties thankfully, and everyone's nerves relax on each subsequent day of no problems.

However, on the last day's journey the group is about a half-mile outside the city walking one of the roads into the capitol when a human male steps out from the treeline.  He is fairly athletic-looking, wearing leather armor and holding a shortsword in his right hand.  As he walks toward you he raises his left hand in greeting, and the party also notices that out from the treeline behind him step six other thugs, all with crossbows in hand aimed in your direction and swords on their belts.  The man's greeting is really more of a sneer, and he stops about fifteen feet away the lead person in the line.

"Hello there travellers!  I see you have returned from your little jaunt!  Good news indeed!  I take it you were successful?  You have the Dragon's Eye?"

His sneer widens into a self-satisfied grin.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Mista Collins said:
			
		

> With some of the coins and gems from the dragon's hoard weighing him down, Rogan stands on the portico looking out into the forest. "Let's hurry, it would be best if we were as far from here as possible before the sun goes down."




Donovan nods. "Agreed. We should try to follow our own path back, hopefully find the tribe we encountered before."

[sblock=OOC]By all means, Donovan's all for a treasure share. [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 28, 2008)

Jango, seeing the man, is tempted to bluff his way out of there, but seeing the other thugs in the line, choose instead to prepare mentally a spell if things have to turn bad, leaving the talk to Rogan, who has proven with teh lizardfolks that he has a silver tongue.

OOC: How are placed the six thugs? Jango ready a fireball, but will use his necklace of fire shaping to shape his fireball to get as much thugs as possible.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 29, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Hello there travellers!  I see you have returned from your little jaunt!  Good news indeed!  I take it you were successful?  You have the Dragon's Eye?"
> 
> His sneer widens into a self-satisfied grin.




Frustrated with this man's approach, Rogan takes a deep breath to calm himself a bit before he addresses the man.

"First off, if you want answers I suggest your men lower their weapons." The Daggerspell Guardian says as he scans the area for any other hidden enemies. He is all to familiar with the tactics of an ambush from his time spent in Newthrone dealing with thugs of the street. "Secondly, our success or failure is of no concern to you unless you can give us reason. Thirdly, unless you are The Mockery yourself, I doubt your reason will be good enough."

Rogan turns to the others to see if any of them disagree with his approach before continuing. "Now, I suggest you tell us your business or run off to where you came from. I am in no mood to deal with thugs, and I assure you most my companions will agree with me."


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ari stands besides Rogan, and returns the stranger's sneer. As Rogan talked, the hunter mentally signaled his shadowy companion to pace around the two, its sleek and haunting form glaring at the gathered men. The hunter said nothing, busying himself with disinterestingly cleaning his fingernails of his right hand with the wicked looking spikes on his armor.







			
				Rogan said:
			
		

> "Now, I suggest you tell us your business or run off to where you came from. I am in no mood to deal with thugs, and I assure you most my companions will agree with me."



As Rogan finishes his statement, the hunter looks at the gathered brute and thugs through half-lidded eyes, the threat of malice weighing heavily.

OOC: Working up to an Intimidate check. Bad Cop all the way, baby! If one is rolled, will spend an AP if the roll is 10-15.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Khalia walked up to the other side of Rogan, making it quite clear that the man saw the ir'Indari sigils on her cloak and armor, as well as the emblems of her church.

"Quite." She says when Rogan has finished, sounding every bit the high noble she is.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rogan said:
			
		

> "First off, if you want answers I suggest your men lower their weapons.  Secondly, our success or failure is of no concern to you unless you can give us reason. Thirdly, unless you are The Mockery yourself, I doubt your reason will be good enough."



The self-satisfied man's eyes almost imperceptibly flash with a hint of nervousness when he glances to Khalia and Ari after Rogan finishes telling him off.  (Intimidate check *success*) However, his grin widens immediately after and he returns to his cocky self.  But you all know the truth... he isn't as confident as he appears.

"Lowering our weapons?  Of course!  How rude of me!"  He raises his hand palm flat and then motions downward... and the thugs behind him all drop their crossbows all of maybe six inches down toward the ground.  Technically satisfying the request, but able to easily be used immediately as needed.

"As far as needing a reason for our request... it is really quite simple.  You have the Dragon's Eye, you're going to give it to me!  I'm taking it from you.  Simple eh?"

[sblock=Khalia: ]With a quick glance at the man, your eyes pick up a tattoo on the inside of his right wrist... a green hand.  A symbol you've seen before in your travels as one of the Order Of The Emerald Claw.[/sblock]
"And thirdly... my reason is quite good, actually.  Because we have you covered.  You will hand me the Eye right now, or you'll get five hundred arrows embedded into you."

He then reaches his hand out, expecting to have the Eye dropped into it.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Khalia walks back to one of the pack horses, giving the impression that she's going to retrieve what he asked for. She opens one of the saddlebags, and starts fussing.

"Garnets, a ruby, saphire, an emerald... A claw from a poison dusk lizardfolk? Was someone collecting trophies?" She says, trying to sound absent-minded. There was just possibly a chance her companions would get the hint without that ill-bred man catching on. There was no possiblitity of convincing him of the truth and letting him go; agents of the Emerald Claw could not be allowed to walk free.


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan sulked near the back of the group as they wrangled verbally, working his way slowly forward as things seemed to escalate. 



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Garnets, a ruby, saphire, an emerald... A claw from a poison dusk lizardfolk? Was someone collecting trophies?" She says, trying to sound absent-minded. There was just possibly a chance her companions would get the hint without that ill-bred man catching on.




It was clear to Donovan that Khalia was up to something. After all, they had nothing to give, even if the noble had been inclined to hand it over, which Donovan strongly doubted; she was far to strong-willed for that. Clearly she didn't think they'd listen to reason, though, or she'd be trying that. If the chatterboxes weren't chattering, it meant it was time to break things. The templar bit back his grin. 

The biggest problem to throwing the first punch, he reasoned, were all those bloody crossbows. He cursed himself for having forgotten to ask for the miracle of powerful winds on their road home. Still, there was one divine favor he thought might be useful.

"Flame conceal us!" he calls out, hand sweeping the air, filling the space around himself and his companions with a thick mist.

[sblock=OOC]Casting Obscuring Mist, and hoping I don't scuttle anyone else's strategy. I'm assuming we're all relatively close to one another at this point. If Donvon's hit by a readied action and needs to make a Concentration check, feel free to use an Action Point for the cause.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Jan 29, 2008)

Jango, as he hears Donovan casting his spell, decides it is time to burn down a few of them. He triggers his ready action, casting a fireball that will be shape as four 10' cube that will create an area that will engulf as much snipers as possible.

once that done, Jango will quickly do a five feet step away from the enemy, so they will not easily guess his position.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2008)

Ari looked confused at Khalia's subterfuge, his brows furrowing, but then Donvan and Jango cast their spells. As the fog began to surround them, Ari cursed under his breath. _Try to have a nice conversation, maybe scare them straight... well, this will have to do._

As the bleakness surrounded him, Ari drew his weapon, preparing for other to make a sound.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 29, 2008)

Khalia sighed. She'd hoped for a few more rounds of verbal sparing before fighting started. Still, there was no turning back now.

"Did you really think there was even the most remote chance we would hand the Dragon's Eye over to an agent of the Emerald Claw?" Khalia said, all traces of absent-mindedness gone from her voice and just the steel underneath remaining. "Or even to let one walk free?"

She took a 5' step to conceal her position within the mist Donovan raised, and then. Her eyes went white.

[sblock=draconic]
Face your foes with the Flame's blessing.
[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
Cast Prayer. Delay until after Donavan if she needs to.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 30, 2008)

"It seems we'll be able to get a few more trophies before the day is over with!" Rogan says as the mist surrounds him. The Daggerspell Guardian takes a few steps back, drawing both of his daggers. "It was a mistake to think he'd just hand it over."

[sblock=ooc]10ft move back, drawing daggers.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 30, 2008)

As the mist suddenly appears and the member of the party step into or behind it, shouts of surprise come from the man and thugs and a few bolts are fired into the fog... but hit nothing.  However, most of those cries are suddenly silenced as an explosion of fire booms in the crossbowmen's midst and five of the six are instantly immolated by the fireball that the young elf releases.  The final man yelps in abject fear, and sprints away... dropping his crossbow in the process.

When Rogan and Ari step out of the mist with their weapons drawn, the sneering Claw member now stands white as a sheet.  His weapons are dropped and he slowly begins backing away.  "No... it was just a joke... no problems here... nevermind.  I um... I..."

He then suddenly turns to run off, allowing all of you to stop him easily in whatever manner you so choose.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

Jango steps out of the fog and see the man fleeing. "Take him alive for questionning. We need to know how he has learned about the Eye." If none of the other have done anything to stop him, he will cast a Glitterdust on the feeling man, in hope to blind him, so it make it easier to catch him.

After that, Jango looks at the burned bandits. He sadly shooks his head... even if they would have been ready to kill them, Jango feels ashamed... somehow, he didn't expected to see some so weak band trying on them. If they wanted the Eye, such a powerfull artifact, he had expected more seasoned mercenaries.


----------



## drothgery (Jan 30, 2008)

"No one is fool enough to have a tattoo bearing the sigil of the Emerald Claw without being part of that foul order. That is sufficient cause for a death sentance in many nations." She did not need to add that she considered that perfectly justified.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 30, 2008)

Ari will attempt to grab the fleeing man to allow Rogan to knock him out for questioning.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

"We need to know how they have learned about the Eye, and who knows about it. I think it is pretty obvious why." replies Jango to Khalia.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 31, 2008)

Stepping out of the mist, Rogan is quite shocked to see so many on the ground dead. He didn't expect them to fall that easily, but finds himself quite relieved.

As soon as the man takes off running, the Daggerspell Guardian gives chase. It is his hopes his companions might be able to slow him down, but if not he will try to catch him with speed alone.


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Hearing the screams and the clear sound of running feat, Donovan clambers out of his fog to see the bandit running. He sighs, sizing up the distance.

[sblock=OOC]How far away is the bandit after Donovan exits the fog (which would be his move action)? If he's within 35', Donovan can drop ~80 lbs on top of him via the Create Water spell; that ought to be good for at least slowing him down.    If he's too far away, Donovan will have to let the others handle it, since he's likely too slow in his full armor to catch up to a rogue in light armor (though he does have Endurance, so it's possible he could just outlast the man ...)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Jan 31, 2008)

Khalia stays with the (captured) Emerald Claw agent. She'll ready an action to cast Awaken Sin if he tries to run away.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 31, 2008)

As the man quickly spins to run off, Ari nips that in the bud by thrusting his sword forward and between the man's legs... causing him to stumble forward.  This allows Rogan to pounce on him and knock him to the ground.

"No!  Please!  I uh... I'm..."

He tries to scuttle away like a crab, but the Guardian casually strides back to him and puts his dagger to the man's throat.  He immediately stops and his eyes go wide.

"No... don't... I won't... I um... I won't go.  Please."

The man is hoisted to his feet and Rogan wrenches the man's arm behind his back, and keeps the dagger pressed firmly against his throat.  Walking him the few steps back to the group, Rogan then throws him back to the ground and allows the entire party to circle up around the man.  He immediately scrabbles to his knees and raises his hands up palms-outward in a sign of surrender.

With the entire group surrounding him, he knows there is no escape.  He swallows once and his eyes dart from person to person.


----------



## Mista Collins (Jan 31, 2008)

"So what is this thing you are taking from us?" Rogan says as he tosses the man to the ground.  "Should we take his hand as a trophy now or should we wait until after the five hundred arrows are embedded into us?"

The Daggerspell Guardian stands there silently with both daggers in hand, allowing the others to ask their questions.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan holds his mace casually, staring down at the group's would-be assailant. 

"The question is, who would you be going to? Whoever sent you either wanted you dead, or has pitiful half-information. What were you told, and by whom? Tell us the truth and I might be able to keep these good folk from taking their ire out on your hide."

[sblock=OOC] Donovan has +5 in Sense Motive if it helps in the detecting of lies / half-truths / omissions. I suspect, sadly, that this is an Intimidate rather than a Diplomacy situation, though, so if someone has a better score, Donovan's happy to supply his roll to Aid Another, since he has no ranks and a +0 Cha mod. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Rogan said:
			
		

> "Should we take his hand as a trophy now or should we wait until after the five hundred arrows are embedded into us?"



The man blanches.  "No, no... I'll talk... I'll talk..."



			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "The question is, who would you be going to? Whoever sent you either wanted you dead, or has pitiful half-information. What were you told, and by whom? Tell us the truth and I might be able to keep these good folk from taking their ire out on your hide."



The cleric of the Silver Flame looks down at his assailant and tries to be as menacing as possible.  As he glowers at the man though... an itching and slight burning is begun to be felt on his chest, underneath his breastplate.

"I... I was told to get the Dragon's Eye.  From a group returning to Newthrone.  A group that matched your description.  My superior in the Order told me to... through House Sivis."

The man stays on his knees and bows his head, and Brother Donovan senses the man is telling the truth.  The cleric considers asking another question when he absently reaches up to try and scratch at his chest... as the itching and burning slowly gets stronger.  Odd.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The man stays on his knees and bows his head, and Brother Donovan senses the man is telling the truth.  The cleric considers asking another question when he absently reaches up to try and scratch at his chest... as the itching and burning slowly gets stronger.  Odd.




Donovan nods to tell the others he believes the thug, then takes a step back, letting others ask what they might. Meanwhile, he adjusts his breastplate to get a look at his chest. The only thing resting on his chest ought to be his holy symbol, but why would that be burning...?

[sblock=OOC]At least, I'm guessing this is a reference to his holy symbol. Either way, inexplicable burning and itching can't be a good thing...  [/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2008)

"Told you to what? uncomplete sentences are not good for your health." replies Jango.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Watch out, we have a druid around... Heat metal I guess has been cast on Donovan. I hope I am wrong.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

Ari arches an eye at the warpriest's strange behavior, but focuses on the prisoner. "Better answer the elf. And how would you know what the Eye looks like anyway? Doubt they gave you a good description anyway. But more to the point... the name of your contact. Now." Ari flexed his left hand, preparing to add to the "persuasion" if needed.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

The man looks confusedly at Jango and then Ari for a moment at their apparent misunderstanding of what he said. He then quickly tries to explain himself.  "No, I mean that... my superior told me to get the Dragon's Eye from you... through a House Sivis sending station note.  That's what she told me.  That's what I meant..."

When Ari demands that he give up his contact, his face goes white and rather than answer, he comes back with a question of his own.  "What are you going to do to me?  You going to kill me?  You going to let me go?"

***

Donovan pulls his breastplate to the side and then grabs ahold of his holy symbol, which he pulls out and away from his chest to look at it.  It appears completely normal and is not warm to the touch.

He still feels the itching and burning on the skin of his chest, however... and it still increases in intensity... but he'll have to remove his armor and take off his shirt to really figure out what is up.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> The man looks confusedly at Jango and then Ari for a moment at their apparent misunderstanding of what he said. He then quickly tries to explain himself.  "No, I mean that... my superior told me to get the Dragon's Eye from you... through a House Sivis sending station note.  That's what she told me.  That's what I meant..."



Ari shakes his head. "But that still doesn't tell me how you knew what to look for? What was the description of the Eye given to you?"



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> When Ari demands that he give up his contact, his face goes white and rather than answer, he comes back with a question of his own.  "What are you going to do to me?  You going to kill me?  You going to let me go?"



Ari smiles. "How cooperative do you want to be?" The implication was clear... talk, and you might live.

OOC: I'll do another Intimidate if needed.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Donovan pulls his breastplate to the side and then grabs ahold of his holy symbol, which he pulls out and away from his chest to look at it.  It appears completely normal and is not warm to the touch.
> 
> He still feels the itching and burning on the skin of his chest, however... and it still increases in intensity... but he'll have to remove his armor and take off his shirt to really figure out what is up.




Donovan glares at their captive. "If you've hexed me, little man, there will be a price," he glowers. Even as he's reaching for the straps of his breastplate, he turns to Jina and Khalia. "Apologies for what you're like to see, ladies. I lead a rough life before the church." With that, the templar does his best to quickly expose his chest and see what's occured. He doesn't request aid removing the armor, but he doesn't refuse any offered.

[sblock=OOC]Donovan's referring to his tats and scars, of course. Assuming they aren't what's burning.   

Also: the suspense is killin' me. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

OOC: I get dibs on killing the alien that bursts from his chest.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2008)

jango draw his wand and keep it pointed toward the captive but don't tell a word, keeping his eye on him, but wondering what Donovan is doing.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 1, 2008)

Khalia will cast _detect magic_, her eyes flashing white for an instant as she channels the Flame to enhance her vision, and applies her knowledge to the problem. 

[sblock=ooc]She's trying to analyze any magic effects in place, and will use K(arcana) +15 and/or Spellcraft +15 to help out there if she can.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ari said:
			
		

> "But that still doesn't tell me how you knew what to look for? What was the description of the Eye given to you?"



The man shrugs his shoulders.  "No description was given... other than it would be something you would be able to carry.  I assumed from the name it would be something like a large gem or a crystal ball or something like that."



			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "How cooperative do you want to be?"



He swallows once at this pretty obvious threat, and he can barely hold the hunter's eyes.  "Contact, right?  You need to know my contact.  My superior.  Right."  He breathes once and shuts his eyes as he says the name.  "Dura ir'Matellan.  She's the one I answer to in the Order.  The Sivis message I received came from Adderport."

***

When Brother Donovan discovers that the symbol is not what is causing the itching and burning, the priest has no choice but to begin the process of disrobing.  When he throws the remark about the man hexing him, the man's eyes go wide as though he's surprised he's being accused of something he didn't do.

After a minute or two Donovan is able to undo the straps of the breastplate and take it off, then he grabs the hem of the dirty shirt that he's worn for a few days now.  When he pulls the shirt up over his head, he hears an audible gasp from Khalia and Jina, plus a 'whoa' from Jango.

Throwing his shirt to the ground, Horatio Donovan looks down at his chest.  And there, emblazoned across his pectorals... is a freshly burned dragonmark.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 1, 2008)

Ari notes the goon's answer, then looks over at Donovan with all the gasps. "Hmm. Apparently someone has some interesting ancestry." Turning back to the captive, the hunter takes out his sap and hands it over to Rogan, nodding suggestively.

OOC: Normal or aberrant mark?


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 1, 2008)

Grabbing the sap Ari offers him, Rogan turns to the captive. "You've been very cooperative. If I see your face again, I will make sure we take a trophy or two from your body."

Before the man can react, Rogan clubs him over the head with the sap. Stripping the man's unconscious body of everything but his clothes, the Guardian turns to Donovan and notices the mark.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 2, 2008)

OOC: By the way, it is not Autumn, it is Jina...

Jango stares a moment at the dragonmark, trying to figure which kind of mark it is.

OOC: True or Aberrant... or even worst, Jango's mark?


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan does a bit of staring himself. His body has long been home to numerous tattoos, so one more mark on his flesh almost seems natural. Only, he didn't commission this mark. Whether out of shock or composure, his tone is light as he voices his first response.

"Now that I didn't see coming," he says flatly, looking to the others for a response.

[sblock=OOC]I suppose with all that ink, it was only a matter of time before Donovan's body started making its own tattoos. 

Anyway, Donovan's only Know skill is Religion, which I expect doesn't apply, so I'll have to leave it to others to identify the type of mark. Yay plot twists. [/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 4, 2008)

The dragonmark is drawn in a deep maroon color... and the archivist Khalia can tell that it is no True mark.  She knows the designs of all twelve True marks... all of them in deep blues, greens, and violets... and this one is nothing of the sort.

As Ari tosses the sap to Rogan and the rogue moves behind the captured man, Donovan looks over to see what is happening.  As he does and he glances at the man on his knees, the mark flares one time and suddenly the captive lets loose a scream of complete and utter terror!  Without even thinking of what would happen to him, he jumps to his feet in an attempt to flee... but Rogan is quick-thinking enough to clock him in the back of the head and send him back down spawling.

As the man lies flat on the road unconscious and Rogan begins stripping him of his items and things, the group looks at Brother Donovan in awe.  He was right... nobody saw this coming.

OOC:  Donovan now has the Least Aberrant Mark: Cause Fear


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Taking his sap back, Ari peers intensely at Donnovan's new mark. He looked perplexed, his left hand clenching and opening unconsciously as he looked at it. Straightening up, Ari asked the man bluntly, "Anything odd happen to you recently? Ever felt something... powerful... inside you, waiting to get out? Something buried deep?"

OOC: Fun! Oh, and jkason, you just started liking Ari a lot more, since he gets a +1 to all Charisma related checks to Aberrant marked folks due to Ari's aberrant affinity.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

Jango, seeing the captive unconscious, put back his wand to his belt. As Ari asks his question to teh priest, the young sorcerer walks to Donovan. "Sur'Kil might be able to explain what just happen to you. I don't even remember when my mark first came to me, so I can't tell if it is normal. But I know one thing, a mark is nothing more than a tool. I have carried mine long enough to know that it is not the mark itself the problem, but how people percieve it. 

If I didn't feared the ostracism the society have created to the ones bearing such mark, I wouldn't have been blinded to the one who loved me around and I wouldn't have free the Daelkyr buried under Seawell.

Your actions have spoken enough for you. It is not that that will change my mind about you. I trust you just as I trust my sister, or any other of the group." as he tells that, last sentence, he looks quickly at everyone with a warm smiles, but his eyes stop a bit longer on Ari, just as he wanted to make sure he would understand the full meaning of this sentence. "Come on, put back your armor, we still have some answers to get from that captive and a dragon is waiting for us."


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Startled by the power of his new mark, Donovan quickly begins to cover it again, pulling his shirt back on and working on the straps of his breastplate.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Taking his sap back, Ari peers intensely at Donnovan's new mark. He looked perplexed, his left hand clenching and opening unconsciously as he looked at it. Straightening up, Ari asked the man bluntly, "Anything odd happen to you recently? Ever felt something... powerful... inside you, waiting to get out? Something buried deep?"




Donovan, still clearly baffled by what's just occured, says "I felt the call of the Flame, of course, but nothing like this. Khalia, have you ever known the Flame to gift a worshipper this way?". The priest is silent, then, intent on re-armoring and searching his mind for some cause to the strange development.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango, seeing the captive unconscious, put back his wand to his belt. As Ari asks his question to teh priest, the young sorcerer walks to Donovan. "Your actions have spoken enough for you. It is not that that will change my mind about you. I trust you just as I trust my sister, or any other of the group." as he tells that, last sentence, he looks quickly at everyone with a warm smiles, but his eyes stop a bit longer on Ari, just as he wanted to make sure he would understand the full meaning of this sentence.



Ari nods slightly at Jango's words, but continues. Nevertheless, such a mark speaks of power awoken, and its best to master it before it masters you. He turns away, and attends to the prisoner with Rogan.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 4, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Donovan, still clearly baffled by what's just occured, says "I felt the call of the Flame, of course, but nothing like this. Khalia, have you ever known the Flame to gift a worshipper this way?". The priest is silent, then, intent on re-armoring and searching his mind for some cause to the strange development.




"Dragonmarks, whether aberrant or true, are a force of wholely different nature than the power of the Flame that we channel with our spells. One that I understand very little of. I fear Master Ostin is correct of the implications, though I know of at least a few with aberrant marks that served the Flame with great distinction." She said.


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "
> Your actions have spoken enough for you. It is not that that will change my mind about you. I trust you just as I trust my sister, or any other of the group." as he tells that, last sentence, he looks quickly at everyone with a warm smiles, but his eyes stop a bit longer on Ari, just as he wanted to make sure he would understand the full meaning of this sentence. "Come on, put back your armor, we still have some answers to get from that captive and a dragon is waiting for us."




"I appreciate the support," he says, seeming to relax a bit. Well, until:



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari nods slightly at Jango's words, but continues. Nevertheless, such a mark speaks of power awoken, and its best to master it before it masters you. He turns away, and attends to the prisoner with Rogan.




"Jango's difficulties were from another creature, weren't they?" the templar says, fingers starting to fumble with the straps of his armor. "Not the mark. Marks aren't ... they don't think, do they?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				drothgery said:
			
		

> "Dragonmarks, whether aberrant or true, are a force of wholely different nature than the power of the Flame that we channel with our spells. One that I understand very little of. I fear Master Ostin is correct of the implications, though I know of at least a few with aberrant marks that served the Flame with great distinction." She said.




"Then, Flame willing, I'll be one of those," Donovan returns, though it's unclear how confident he is of this fact at the moment.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Not the mark. Marks aren't ... they don't think, do they?"



Ari pauses a moment before answer. No, but... power can change people. And considering the tales of their source... Khyber may be one of the Progenitor Dragons, but not a very kind one in the tales.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 4, 2008)

The spontaneous appearance of the dragonmark leaves everyone amazed and perplexed... no one moreso than Brother Donovan.  Looking at the mark one last time... a maroon pattern in and around the other tattoos on his body... he then pulls his shirt back over his head and begins suiting up again.

Leaving their would-be thief unconscious of the side of the road, the seven friends take the last bit of the journey quickly... all of the group anxious to reach Newthrone and get into a hot bath or a cool mug of ale.  The half-mile comes quickly and the party enters the city.  The question now being... where exactly are they supposed to meet Sur'Kil?  Rogan suggests that perhaps the Daggerspell Guardian office might make the most sense as he is a Guardian in his Valenar elf disguise, although Donovan and Aern think that perhaps if the silver dragon needed more study on what was going on that he might sequester himself at the temple to the Silver Flame... as they have a very good-sized library.

As the group stands right inside the gates of Newthrone, their next path is up to them.  Go immediately in search of Sur'Kil, or go their seperate ways to unpack and clean up before meeting again?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

Jango nods to Donovan. "You are right, what happen to me wasn't the fault of my mark. I feared to be excluded because of my mark, but it could have been the same if I would have been an infirm. I was lacking self-confident and the Daelkyr used that to manipulate me. It lured me to free him from his prison, and it is there my problems have started and you've seen the result. Some members of your order died because of my weakness.

The mark is just a tool, just like a bow. In the hand of an hunter, it can provide food to someone. in the hand of a soldier, it can protect a city. In the hand of an assassin, it can kill a good man.

And Ari is right, like any tools, it gives more power to the person who have it, and it is not anyone that is wise enough to handle powers."

_I wasn't myself... I hope I am now._ thinks Jango.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 4, 2008)

As the group reach Newthrone, Jango looks at the city. "Rogan, Ari, I suggest you both go see for the Guardian and see if Sur'kil is with them and get some news of Skargash.

Aern, Donovan, Khalia, you might want to go back to your order and see if Sur'kil hasn't tried to get access to your library.

During that time, me and Jina, we might take a look for seller for the goods we have gathered and convert it into gold or gems, so we can more easily use it to buy equiepment for the coming events."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 4, 2008)

Ari nods. "That will work, though we need to follow on with this 'ir'Matellan', find out all we can about her." He looks to Rogan. "Let's go."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2008)

"True, and I would rather follow that lead all together. I don't want to see some of us fall into a trap. I found that too easy to beat the bandits, it might be with a purpose. For now, let's find Sur'kil and then, that 'ir'Matellan"


----------



## jkason (Feb 5, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan nods at Jango's suggestion. 

"If you'll accompany me, lady?" Donovan says with a wink and a nod. "No doubt you know the library better than a street-learner like me."

[sblock=OOC]Is Aern still with us?

Now that we're in the city again, Donovan's spells prepared is changing a bit. I'm updating the sheet, too, but for convenience: 

orisons (5, DC 13): Detect Poison, Mending, Create Water, Guidance x2
1st level(4+1, DC 14): Divine Favor, Command, Entropic Shield, Remove Fear, Sanctuary(D)
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): Deific Vengeance, Lesser Restoration, Spiritual Weapon, Magic Circle against Evil(D)
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): Helping Hand, Prayer, Searing Light(D)[/sblock]


----------



## drothgery (Feb 5, 2008)

"I've only been to the library here once. Now, the main Church Archives in Flamekeep, where the head librarians are all of my Order -- there I could find almost anything the Church has records of." Khalia said. But she did not contradict his assertion.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 5, 2008)

"Before splitting, just give us the stock we have kept to sell, like the magical armors and weapons we have decided to take." tells Jango. Once that done, he leaves with Jina to find some buyers for the goods they have.

[SBLOCK=OOC]Looks OOC for selling items.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari nods. "That will work, though we need to follow on with this 'ir'Matellan', find out all we can about her." He looks to Rogan. "Let's go."




"Agreed." Rogan says as him and Ari head off to visit the Guardians in hope that Sur'Kil is with them. "Hopefully Sur'kil will have more answers for us."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Brother Donovan, Khalia ir'Indari, and Aern all walk through the city towards the giant Silver Flame compound.  It's been a little over two weeks since they've been here, but nothing of note has changed... the streets are still filled with passersby, the shops are all active, the overall mood is chipper.

When they reach the gates to the temple, however, all that has changed.  The three companions arrive out front and see that a long line of people stretches out the front door and down the street, all of them waiting to go inside.  The shuffling of feet as the line slowly snakes forward indicates that they are not here under happy circumstance.  This is reinforced by the two Flame clergymen manning the front door, both of whom stand solemn and silent.

A quick glance to each other with questioning eyes gives no answers for what might be going on, and just as Donovan makes a motion with his head to head around to the back gate to go in... a voice is heard from inside one of the side front doors.  "Donovan!  Miss ir'Indari!"

The group looks for the voice and sees the retired Templar Tod Ellston motioning all of the group to him.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Rogan leads Ari through the streets of Newthrone, now completely in his element.  For the first time in several weeks, Rogan feels at home.  He'd been stuck out in the jungles for far too long, and now finally the rush of people moving about, the sounds of horse and carriages rumbling down the cobblestone streets, the smells of food and animals... it all brings a feel of relaxation to the city-loving rogue.

Ari listens patiently as the Guardian points out different sites of interest as they walk... places that Rogan has had adventures at in the past, people that he has helped because of  the Daggerspell's other main duty as an organization... that of volunteer police force.  The two men eventually reach the very large statue of Q'Barran Duke ir'Kesslan in the center of the main square, and Rogan takes a few seconds to stare at this landmark.  The Daggerspell Guardian office is merely a few blocks down Galifar Way, and thus he has spent many years passing by this statue on his way to and from the office.  As the birds that invariably cover the statue caw and chirp in the mid-morning sun, Rogan stands relaxed and calm...

...which is why it feels a bit odd when a small ticklish sensation begins to be felt on the side of his left thigh.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 6, 2008)

Seeing his companions leaving, Jango decides to head toward the market. He never had been with his sister since he awoke from his painfull experience. As he walks in the street, he looks at the people walking around him, chatting, negotiating... he thought that with his mark gone, he would feel more at ease within the crowd, but it seems he was wrong. He still feels alone in the crowd. It seems his experience with the Daelkyr have marked him. It seems the every day business of the average population was so meaningless to him now, knowing there is so many shadows hiding in this world, awaiting there moment to come out of there hiding and spread there wings over this world.

But not only he felt distant from the genral population, but this experience have created a rift between him and his sister. He felt he had less to share with her. It's been ten minutes they were walking and they hadn't spoken a word. "I was thinking" Jango finally tells. "We should warn father and mother that everything is alright. I left a bit hastly and they must worry about me, and you too I suppose."

Jango spots a potential merchant to sell the armor and weapon they have found. He heads toward him.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 6, 2008)

Quickly grabbing one of his daggers with his right hand, Rogan is smart enough not to draw it on the streets unless he is being attacked. His left hand, moving just as fast as his right, goes to his thigh hoping to find his coin purse that hangs there. With a sigh of relief, Rogan is glad to find that it is indeed still there. Even out in the open, the Guardian knows you are never completely save from a cut-purse.

It is when the tickling sensation doesn't cease that the Guardian worries, the concern obvious on his face. Scratching it with his left hand, Rogan tries to suppress the concerned look and continues forward with Ari. "It's just a few blocks this way."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 7, 2008)

Ari arches an eye at Rogan's sudden case of the itches, but follows without a word.


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> A quick glance to each other with questioning eyes gives no answers for what might be going on, and just as Donovan makes a motion with his head to head around to the back gate to go in... a voice is heard from inside one of the side front doors.  "Donovan!  Miss ir'Indari!"




"Brother Ellston," Donovan says, moving to the former templar. "We've only been gone a few weeks. What's going on here?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2008)

The two elves walk into a blacksmithing shop, where the sounds of hammering can be heard in the back.  As they entered, they noticed that this shop does indeed have the symbol for House Cannith hanging from the sign out front... so obviously the quality and fair-mindedness of dealings should be present.

Jina doesn't reply to her brother's statement right away, and Jango gets drawn into a conversation with the shop owner almost immediately upon entering.  The man is human, wearing a ragged and dirty tunic, and his face is streaked with sweat and soot.  No dragonmark is immediately present, but he does wear a chain around his neck that hangs the symbol for the Fabricator's Guild.  So at the very least, he's a member of the guild.

The smith walks over from overseeing the two young apprentices that are hammering away on glowing-red steel, and begins speaking in a tired, but pleasant voice.  "Here now... this is the Tinsnip Smithy.  What can I do you for?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> "Brother Ellston, we've only been gone a few weeks. What's going on here?"



Tod sighs and ushers the three adventurers into the temple.  "Mourning services.  Five days.  Nevillom didn't make it."

Ellston brings the group into one of the back areas of the temple and relates the story about how Elder Nevillom grew increasingly despondent over the days past when his "crusade" had failed.  Sur'Kil (back in the guise of Zendarrill Lorren) tried to explain, reason, and reassure the Silver Flame leader... but his anger, resentment, paranoia, and weakness continued to get the better of him.  Even when the shifter paladin Cerril Maise spent the entire journey back to Newthrone from the woods at his side, trying to reestablish his faith... his mind just drew further and further away.  By the time they got back to the city, Nevillom's mental stability was almost completely lost.

Over the next week Nevillom seemed to shrink upon himself... his babbling about seeing werecreatures around every corner getting worse.  Friends and colleagues from back in Wyrmwatch came out to try and bring him back, but his descent only continued.  Finally, three days ago he was found in his bed, having died in his sleep.  A Jorasco healer declared that he passed due to the extreme loss of his faith.

"So we've set up a five day mourning period for the Elder, so that all the devout in Q'Barra can come here to pay their respects if they wanted.  We're in Day 2... and it's still going strong.  People knew the name of Samuel Nevillom, even if they never knew the man... and respect for the name and position is what's bringing them out of the woodwork it seems."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2008)

"We have a suit of armor, and a great club to sell. Both are of high quality and have been enchanted. The enchantment is pretty basic, but it's make them valuable enough." tells Jango. 

Jina put down the armor and the greatclub. "Would you be interested to buy them?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Over the next week Nevillom seemed to shrink upon himself... his babbling about seeing werecreatures around every corner getting worse.  Friends and colleagues from back in Wyrmwatch came out to try and bring him back, but his descent only continued.  Finally, three days ago he was found in his bed, having died in his sleep.  A Jorasco healer declared that he passed due to the extreme loss of his faith.
> 
> "So we've set up a five day mourning period for the Elder, so that all the devout in Q'Barra can come here to pay their respects if they wanted.  We're in Day 2... and it's still going strong.  People knew the name of Samuel Nevillom, even if they never knew the man... and respect for the name and position is what's bringing them out of the woodwork it seems."




Donovan stands silent a moment, looking back and forth between the line of mourners, the temple, Khalia, and Tod. Finally, he shakes his head.

"A sad end, may The Flame embrace him again," he says. "We, too, should pay homage," Donovan suggests, "Though I think we should clean ourselves first; however he ended, he deserves to see respect in his passing. We must, too, speak with Zendarrill Lorren. Have you seen him, brother?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Jango said:
			
		

> "We have a suit of armor, and a great club to sell. Both are of high quality and have been enchanted. The enchantment is pretty basic, but it's make them valuable enough.  Would you be interested to buy them?"



The smithy motions to let him look at the two items, and when Jango hands them over to him, he immediately hefts the greatclub in both hands.  He takes some practice swings with it... the whishing sound of air flying by as he does... and he ends with a flourishing flip of the weapon in his hand.  He then takes the breastplate and begins checking its straps and wrapping his knuckles against the metal.

After a few minutes of examination, he then turns back to the Silversun twins.  "First things first... where'd you get these items?  I don't deal with stolen merchandise."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 7, 2008)

Rogan and Ari begin walking down Galifar Way... and the rogue mentions they will be turning right down a side street in a few minutes.  However, with ever single step the itching on the back of his thigh starts getting worse, and soon it is joined with a heat... a burn... that he's never experienced before.  He tries his best to ignore it... fighting the urge to reach and scratch.  Finally, the two of them reach the street they need... with Ari noting to himself it looks more like a wide alley than a street.  Rogan says that #9 is up and on the right.

As Rogan steps forward to enter the alley/street... the monster hunter's sharp eyes notice him surreptitiously reaching for the back of his leg.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 7, 2008)

"I understand your concerns. They were the proprieties of a lizardman who has searched trouble with us. My sister and I come from Seawell, and the lizardmen there are not friendly with our village. It's not always peace. It is not a stolen good, it is a loot of war. We hope to get some ressources to help us holding against them." explains Jango. He didn't wanted to bring questions about there trip to the temple, it seems more people then he wanted to have learn there trip, no need to spread the word more.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 8, 2008)

When the itching becomes a burning feeling and is no longer soothed with a simple scratch, Rogan stops a moment. "My left leg is burning! I think I might have gotten some sort of rash or contracted something from the jungle," he says to Ari before continuing. "Don't mind me, I really need to check this out."

The Daggerspell Guardian then proceeds to pull up his left pant legs as high as possible in hopes of finding the source of the burning sensation as thoughts go through his mind. _This is odd. I had spent quite sometime with the Guardians in the jungle before the trip to the Temple of Kha'shazul and now I contract something?_


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2008)

Ari pushes Rogan forward, clear of the street, making sure there are no lookey-lou's while the Guardian checks himself.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jango said:
			
		

> "I understand your concerns. They were the proprieties of a lizardman who has searched trouble with us. My sister and I come from Seawell, and the lizardmen there are not friendly with our village. It's not always peace. It is not a stolen good, it is a loot of war. We hope to get some ressources to help us holding against them."



As soon as Jango says the word 'lizardman', the muscles in the man's face immediately relax.  Dealing with lizardfolk is almost a rite of passage for anyone who lives in the province of Q'Barra, and this smith is no different.  His eyes immediately go back to the breastplate and he does a little bit of quick analysis... and he finds that yep, the size and placement of straps on the armor are definitely set for someone of blackscale size.  Quite a bit larger than the typical armor you would find around town.

"Looks about right, my boy.  Blackscale I'd imagine, yeah?  Big one, that's for sure.  Sorry for the question... but we get the occasional Xen'drik poacher through here trying to pawn stuff when they know that Sharn officials would be all over their asses.  But the blackscale story sits right with me."

He takes a few moments to readjust the straps on the breastplate to make it a little less wide.  If he has hopes of re-selling it, he has to make sure he can make it fit someone a foot or two smaller than your typical blackscale lizardfolk.  Jango and Jina wait patiently for his work to end, and then the smithy takes a few moments to write out some numbers on a piece of parchment with a slab of charcoal.

"Here's what I can do for you.  750 for the armor... 750 for the club.  Unfortunately clubs just don't have much value... people just don't want them... not when you can purchase a solid steel morningstar or sword instead.  But because the breastplate is larger than normal and there's a number of Tharashk mercs through the city that could always use it... I upped the price to give you on that.

So 1500 for the pair."

The smith then pauses to hear the response.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ari ushers Rogan up the side street and away from any prying eyes that might be curious.  When they've moved up about fifty or so feet, Rogan goes through the process of rolling up his left pant leg.  He gets the material right past his knee when he glances down and sees something that he ordinarily wouldn't expect... but with something similar happening not more than an hour or so ago, the shock isn't as great...

...he sees the outer edge of a familiar blue pattern design slowly fading up upon his leg.

Like Brother Donovan an hour ago... he's become one of the dragonmarked.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 8, 2008)

Ari grits his teeth. "One is luck. Two is beyond the realm of belief. Something's up. We need to find that dragon, now!"

OOC: Blue suggests more of a normal mark? Ari would prolly recognize Tharashk, but that's about it.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2008)

"It is a little bit under what I was expecting, but it seems fair enough. It's a deal." tells Jango. After he got the money he tells the balcksmith. "I'll need to send a message to my village. Where is house Sivis? And maybe you migth help me, My sister and I are taking our chance in the mercenary business. I fall on the name of Dura ir'Matellan, but I don't know her reputation or where to find her. Does it sounds familiar to you? Or maybe if you know a place where two mercenaries can find an employeer, I would like some honest work, maybe meet more lizardfolks, as we have experience in it."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Jango said:
			
		

> "It is a little bit under what I was expecting, but it seems fair enough. It's a deal."



The smithy calls for one of the emplyees to come and take the armor and weapon, then he goes over and writes up a Kundarak bill of exchange for 1500 gold.  "Don't keep much coinage on me, but you go to one of the Banker's Guild offices in town and they'll exchange this for ya."  He hands over the bill with the official House Kundarak symbol and arcane mark on it.  



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "I'll need to send a message to my village. Where is house Sivis?"



The smithy nods and walks to the door of the shop.  "Down that way two blocks to the main street, turn right, a couple blocks further down and you'll see the Sending Station on the left."



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "And maybe you might help me?  My sister and I are taking our chances in the mercenary business. I fell on the name of Dura ir'Matellan, but I don't know her reputation or where to find her. Does the name sound familiar to you?"



He snorts and shakes his head.  "'Fraid not, son.  But she sounds like a noblewoman, which is more than a man like me would know."



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "Or maybe if you know a place where two mercenaries can find an employeer, I would like some honest work, maybe meet more lizardfolk, as we have experience in it."



"Don't know much about mercenaries and such... other than talking to the few who come in on occasion looking for some repairs.  You want mercs... you gotta go to the Tharashk offices, I'd imagine."

He then nods his head to the two elves in thanks, then returns inside the smith.  The Silversun twins take their leave and begin walking down the street in the direction they were given for the Sending Station.  The two remain silent for a bit as they walk, but Jango looks over and notices that his sister keeps scratching absent-mindedly at her right arm with her left hand.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2008)

Jango puts his banking note into his vest and walks down the street to spots where is the Sivis office. He doesn't plan to go there without the others, but it will at least not waste time once they will need to come back here if they want to investigate that way, even if he doubt house Sivis would easily talk about on of his customer.

"A noble house... at least, it is not not a dragonmarked house. but who know the ties of that lady."

As he spots her sister mindless scratching, he remembers Donovan acting just like that before his mark appeared. "Come here." tells Jango, who lead her sister in an alley. "Let me check your arm." he tells, not letting a chance to her sister. He grabs her right arms and starts to unroll her sleave.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 8, 2008)

Donovan said:
			
		

> "We must, too, speak with Zendarrill Lorren. Have you seen him, brother?"



Ellston nods carefully, then escorts the group through another set of doors and down to one of the private rooms off the main temple.  Obviously when speaking of the Valenar cum silver dragon... he wants to keep things as quiet as possible.

"Lorren and his Daggerspell brood remained at the site after Sister Cerril led the rest of us back to the city with Elder Nevillom.  I hadn't heard anything about them for a while, but granted, I was busy trying to handle things here while Cerril dealt with Samuel.  I figured they remained out in the jungles, but yesterday as soon as we opened the doors for services for the Elder, Lorren and his inner circle of marked Guardians were first in line to pay their respects.  Surprised the heck out of me, to be honest, because they would have had to start their trek back here almost immediately upon his death to get here when they did... unless they had some magical means of transport or something."

To which Aern quickly chimes in with, "Or else maybe they flew."  Ellston takes a second to consider what the changeling means, and then nods in agreement.  "Yes, I suppose Lorren would make a fairly good mode of transportation, wouldn't he?"  He grins at the thought.

"Anyway... I didn't get a chance to speak to any of them before they left, but I believe Brother Anvil did.  If you'd like, I can go find him for you... maybe he can fill you in with a bit more information than I can."

Brother Ellston smiles, and it's easy to see his smile is as wide and friendly as it always is.  "I must say, Miss ir'Indari, it is always good to see your beautiful fac--"  Tod stops his sentence in mid syllable as he's speaking to Khalia, and his eyes squint a bit as though he is trying to get a better look at her.  Khalia can tell that he isn't looking into her eyes though... they are aimed slightly above them at the top of her head.  "I'm sorry, Khalia... did you get hurt on your travels?  That looks to be the start of a pretty nasty bruise on your forehead."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 8, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Brother Ellston smiles, and it's easy to see his smile is as wide and friendly as it always is.  "I must say, Miss ir'Indari, it is always good to see your beautiful fac--"  Tod stops his sentence in mid syllable as he's speaking to Khalia, and his eyes squint a bit as though he is trying to get a better look at her.  Khalia can tell that he isn't looking into her eyes though... they are aimed slightly above them at the top of her head.  "I'm sorry, Khalia... did you get hurt on your travels?  That looks to be the start of a pretty nasty bruise on your forehead."




"Nothing serious, I thought, and between Donovan's abilities and my own I should have thought everything was patched up beyond the point of leaving any marks. Curious." She says, fishing a mirror out of her _bag of holding_ and taking a look (OOC: She's a noblewoman. Of course she's got a mirror.).


----------



## jkason (Feb 8, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "Anyway... I didn't get a chance to speak to any of them before they left, but I believe Brother Anvil did.  If you'd like, I can go find him for you... maybe he can fill you in with a bit more information than I can."




"That would be helpful," Donovan agrees.



> he isn't looking into her eyes though... they are aimed slightly above them at the top of her head.  "I'm sorry, Khalia... did you get hurt on your travels?  That looks to be the start of a pretty nasty bruise on your forehead."




Donovan's stomach sinks as he looks to Kahlia's forehead, hoping it's not what he fears.

[sblock=OOC]It's a Dragonmark plague! Knew we should have gotten all our shots before we went adventuring. [/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 8, 2008)

Seeing the outer edge of the blue pattern, Rogan quickly rolls down his pant leg and stands there for a moment silent. Thoughts race through his head, but they are so quick and so scattered, he himself thinks he's a mad man. If it weren't for this same thing happening to Donovan, Rogan would have chalked it up with his connection to the Daggerspell Guardians. But, Donovan was a follower of the Silver Flame.

After a moment her finally speaks to Ari. "You make a valid point. This cannot be coincidence. Something has caused this. Sur'Kil has got to have some sort of explanation. Let's go find him!"

[sblock=OOC]It does seem he contracted something in the jungle. Does Rogan recognize the mark? He might have a chance with his Knowledge (Nobility & Royalty) of +9.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Come here. Let me check your arm."



Jango grabs his sister's arm before she has a chance to protest, and when he slides up her sleeve, the very light dragonmark can quite clearly be seen.  As the two of you stare at it, you can see bits and pieces of the indigo color become darker and more pronounced.  And for Jina, the itching becomes worse.  Soon the itching gives way to a burning sensation, and the mark gets darker even more quickly.

Jango takes a second to process what is happening, and his first thought is what is going to happen to himself?  Will his previous mark re-appear?  What about his current constellation mark he gained as a dragon prophet?  His thoughts about himself disappear in a flash as suddenly he glances up... and he sees his mother and father and standing in front of him!

His sister reacts to this with a yelp of surprise!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Khalia said:
			
		

> "Nothing serious, I thought, and between Donovan's abilities and my own I should have thought everything was patched up beyond the point of leaving any marks. Curious."



Khalia fishes for a mirror with which to check herself, and Donovan glances at her concerned.  Brother Ellston doesn't wait for this, and he excuses himself to go find Brother Anvil... the warforged priest of the Flame.  Aern also excuses himself, as he wants to go pay his respects to Elder Nevillom now (as he was directly employed by the Elder for many years).

As the archvist brings the mirror up to her face, she can see the slightest hint of a dark point of a mark on her forehead.  With curiosity, she reaches up and pulls her bangs back, revealing a little more of the mark... but it seems as though most of it is upon her scalp and thus covered with her abundance of dark hair.  If she was to shave it off, Khalia is pretty sure she would see a dark brown dragonmark of some type across her head... but as she lets her hair drop back down, most of the mark gets covered again.

Khalia and Donovan look at each other, and Khalia says to the priest "I can tell by the color it is not a True mark.  Aberrant it appears."  She also comments that unlike Horatio, her skin is not itching or burning as the mark slowly grows darker and comes in.

She stands quietly for a few moments... considering what has happened to herself and Donovan previously.  Almost instinctually and on a whim, Khalia raises and flips her hand... and the two of them stare in slight surprise as a disk of force crackles in formation between the two of them... before disappearing from view.  When Donovan reaches forward with his hand, he finds it stopping flat at where the disk had briefly appeared.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 11, 2008)

Jango looks at the mark appearing. What was happening. Donovan, then Jina. What about Khalia, Rogan and Aern... has they have manifested a mark. And what about him? Will his mark would come back? What was teh source of that. He couldn't believe in such coincidence. There must be a source about that. 

As he slowly unroll the sleave, he froze. "Father? Mother?" tells with an hesitation Jango. He couldn't believe what he was seeing. What were they doing here? And now? If it wasn't for Jina reaction, he would have thought he was hallucinating. "What are you doing here?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 11, 2008)

Rogan said:
			
		

> "You make a valid point. This cannot be coincidence. Something has caused this. Sur'Kil has got to have some sort of explanation. Let's go find him!"



With excitement, the rogue turns his body to head for the Guardian office... and promptly disappears... shocking Ari out of his boots!  However, Rogan immediately reappears out of thin air about 40 feet away... standing right in front of the door they need.  Both he and Ari react to this turn in shock... as it was not something either of them expected!

The monster hunter rushes up to the rogue, glancing around quickly to see if anyone noticed this... and there does not appear to be anyone around to have seen this.  As soon as Rogan regains his composure, his mind quickly clicks into place and he remembers what it was he's seen on his own leg... it is in fact a True mark of House Orien.  Rogan now wears the Mark of Passage.

Of course, his first thought on that score is...

_I'm not a d'Orien! How is this possible?!?_


----------



## drothgery (Feb 11, 2008)

"Now, as it happens, I know my ancestry quite well, and there are no scions of the Dragonmarked houses, nor anyone with an aberrant or true mark, in the last six generations on either side. So the possibility that this is a natural occurance can be dismissed quite out of hand." She says.


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Khalia and Donovan look at each other, and Khalia says to the priest "I can tell by the color it is not a True mark.  Aberrant it appears."  She also comments that unlike Horatio, her skin is not itching or burning as the mark slowly grows darker and comes in.
> 
> She stands quietly for a few moments... considering what has happened to herself and Donovan previously.  Almost instinctually and on a whim, Khalia raises and flips her hand... and the two of them stare in slight surprise as a disk of force crackles in formation between the two of them... before disappearing from view.  When Donovan reaches forward with his hand, he finds it stopping flat at where the disk had briefly appeared.




Donovan raises an eyebrow. "Looks like you've got a new block, lady," he says. "Lucky for us the mark grew up into your hair instead of down onto your face, I suppose. One mark's coincidence. Two? There's something going on. We need to find 'Zendarrill' and have a talk."

Anxiously, the priest looks and listens for the warforged priest to come their way.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 11, 2008)

Ari grabs Rogan close. "Listen to me good, Rogan. Don't you ever do that where someone might see you... at least someone tied to the Houses. Not unless you can explain where you got that. I'm not saying one of your great-greats didn't have some sort of dalliance, but... Donovan and you getting a mark on the same day? I think we both would rather the Twelve didn't try to dissect you two." The hunter lets go, and quickly wraps on the door. "Lets find this dragon and be done with this."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 11, 2008)

jkason said:
			
		

> Donovan raises an eyebrow. "Looks like you've got a new block, lady," he says. "Lucky for us the mark grew up into your hair instead of down onto your face, I suppose. One mark's coincidence. Two? There's something going on. We need to find 'Zendarrill' and have a talk."




"And I have to wonder if any of the others have had something similar happen to them." Khalia said. "I dislike concealing things if at all possible, but I wonder if a little makeup and a slightly different hairstyle might be in order. Or perhaps a hat."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 12, 2008)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Ari grabs Rogan close. "Listen to me good, Rogan. Don't you ever do that where someone might see you... at least someone tied to the Houses. Not unless you can explain where you got that. I'm not saying one of your great-greats didn't have some sort of dalliance, but... Donovan and you getting a mark on the same day? I think we both would rather the Twelve didn't try to dissect you two." The hunter lets go, and quickly wraps on the door. "Lets find this dragon and be done with this."



"Believe me, it was completely accidental. I'm going to keep a very tight lid on this." Rogan says to Ari with a whispered voice, in regards to his new mark. "Donovan's mark didn't belong to any of the Houses, but yet mine does. I can trace my lineage back more than ten generations and none carried the blood of House Orien. This is not natural. Donovan first, and then me. I wonder if any of the others have manifested marks also."

It is obvious the Guardian is worried with the days events. "It had to of come from the temple. Those walls had marks very similar to proper Dragonmarks, but none I recognized. We need to talk to Sur'Kil and the others as soon as possible."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Jango said:
			
		

> "Father? Mother?  What are you doing here?"



The figures of his mother and father make some unintelligible noises, and Jango glances at his sister... who suddenly shakes herself and instantly both of their parents disappear with a *poof*.  It takes a quick analysis of spellcraft for Jango to realize that his parents weren't in fact there... but it was merely an illusion in front of them.  If he had to guess, he'd say that Jina's mark manifested itself.

Of course... the use of illusions in a hallmark of the Mark of Shadow... under the auspices of House Thurani and Phiarlan.  Why would Jina have that?  Unless her mark was in fact a True one?  But if that was the case, it would certainly beg the question why her mark was True when he originally manifested an Aberrant one all those years ago.

Things for the siblings to ponder on as they continue forth looking for the Sivis station.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Khalia and Horatio ponder what the appearance of their respective draonmarks mean when from outside the room there is a swift knocking.  After a moment, the warforged templar of the Flame walks in, the mechanical man wearing his religious robes and looking rather saddened.  Brother Anvil has been a loyal and devout member of the church here in Newthrone for several decades, having joined with a missionary group passing through Cyre during the course of the Last War.

The panels of adamantite that covered many parts of his wooden body reflect the sunlight through the window of the room.  He nods in deference to both visitors and in a woody and metallic voice he says "Sister ir'Indari.  Brother Donovan.  I understand from Brother Ellston that you were inquiring about the Daggerspell leader, Zedarrill Lorren?  How may I be of assistance?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> He nods in deference to both visitors and in a woody and metallic voice he says "Sister ir'Indari.  Brother Donovan.  I understand from Brother Ellston that you were inquiring about the Daggerspell leader, Zedarrill Lorren?  How may I be of assistance?"




Donovan casts a quick glance to verify Khalia's hair is swept to conceal her mark, then turns to the warforged.

"Yes, we're trying to locate Zedarrill," the templar says. "Brother Ellston said you might know where to find him?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 13, 2008)

Jango stares at Jina a moment. "I think you have the mark of Shadow. A true mark, but you should keep it hidden for now. This phenomena doesn't seems normal and until we can find why, I think it is better to keep that hidden. I would even advice you to not use it if possible, the effect is pretty obvious and you are not a spellcaster. Let,s talk about it to Sur'kil first..."

He get outside the alley where he had drags his sister and walks down the street towards Sivis station when he stop. "Let's put that aside. We need to find the others. Let's find Donovan and Khalia, they will be easier to find." on that, Jango and Jina heads toward the Silver Flame temple, leaving the investigation of ir'Matellan later.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 13, 2008)

Glancing furtively up and down the street, Rogan and Ari quickly move to the door to the Guardian's office and the rogue grabs the knob to open the door.  He ushes the door inward and the two of them step into the messy world of the Daggerspell.  Papers, parchment, books, boxes... the front room is cluttered with junk.  Rogan moves through it though as though he's been here hundreds of times (which isn't probably that far off), and as he advances on the hallway out of the front towards the back, he shouts out to see if anyone else is here.  Motioning for Ari to following, the rogue retreats down the corridor.

"ir'Thavar?!?  Is that you?!?  'Bout time you showed up you old So-And-So!"   The voice echoes down the hallway from one of the side rooms and Rogan instantly recognizes it as Jakk Corren.  The rogue and the monster hunter enter the room and they see Jakk sitting at a table playing cards with several other Guardians.  The scout smiles at Rogan and motions to the table.  "Got a game of Three Dragon Ante here!  Pull up a chair!  I could use some of your money!  Heh heh."  A quick glance in the room tells you that Sur'Kil isn't here.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 13, 2008)

Normally, Ari would be a bit more friendly, a little more diplomatic. But he'd been a bit grimmer since meeting Lorren, and the odd happenings at since the temple were starting to get to him.

"Maybe he can play later. We're looking for Lorren, got some business to report. He around?"


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 14, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "ir'Thavar?!?  Is that you?!?  'Bout time you showed up you old So-And-So!"   The voice echoes down the hallway from one of the side rooms and Rogan instantly recognizes it as Jakk Corren.  The rogue and the monster hunter enter the room and they see Jakk sitting at a table playing cards with several other Guardians.  The scout smiles at Rogan and motions to the table.  "Got a game of Three Dragon Ante here!  Pull up a chair!  I could use some of your money!  Heh heh."  A quick glance in the room tells you that Sur'Kil isn't here.




Seeing Jakk and the others gathered around the table, the rogue smiles. He could remember numerous nights playing Three Dragon Ante with his fellow Guardians. Rogan wasn't the greatest at the game, but luck usually helped give him a chance. Jakk on the other hand, he could have all the luck in the world and he'd still be able lose more than win. But that never stopped the foolish man from turning down a game if offered. Under other circumstances Rogan would sit down in hopes of taking some of the man's money, but there were other pressing matters. 

"It seems nothing has changed while I was out on assignment. And if your luck hasn't change, I'm sure I'd still be the buying you drinks with your money. But today's you're lucky day because my friend here is right, I can't play at this moment. We have a report to make to Lorren. Have you seen him lately?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Donovan said:
			
		

> "Yes, we're trying to locate Zedarrill.  Brother Ellston said you might know where to find him?"



The priest bows deeply.  "I spoke with the Valenar and his disciples when they arrived here yesterday morning to pay their respects.  Apparently while Zendarrill Lorren and his Guardians were attempting to re-seal the doors within the ruined temple, some of his disciples found some additional hidden doorways that Lorren himself could not see.  These lead to rooms inside the ruined temple that included more of the strange dragon markings and they have been attempting to translate these for a while.  He and the other members of his group returned very early yesterday to attend to the service of Elder Nevillom and then were going to their headquarters to work on more translations before heading back."

He again bows to the two of you, as this appears to be a habitual part of what he considers to be a religious man.


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "He and the other members of his group returned very early yesterday to attend to the service of Elder Nevillom and then were going to their headquarters to work on more translations before heading back."
> 
> He again bows to the two of you, as this appears to be a habitual part of what he considers to be a religious man.




Brother Donovan humors the warforged by returning the bow. Besides, he's hoping it covers his surprsise at another set of rooms hidden from dragon eyes. This--like the marks--can't be a coincidence, he decides. 

"Thank you much, Brother," Donovan says. "We shall return soon to properly pay respects to the Elder, but first we have another duty to discharge. Walk with the Flame."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Rogan said:
			
		

> "We have a report to make to Lorren. Have you seen him lately?"



Jakk shrugs and nods, then hooks his thumb to indicate you go further into the building.  The two of you turn and head further down the hallway, entering the areas that Rogan tended not to bother with... the arcane workshops.

Walking through the main doorway, you are overcome with all kinds of rank smells wafting over you... and the sounds of bubbling liquids and small pops of explosive air invade your senses.  From past this alchemical area, where several Daggerspell Mages are working hard on some sort of new potion of some type, the voice of Zendarrill Lorren ne' Sur'kil the silver dragon can be heard.  Ari and Rogan cross the room and enter another room, where you see several large tables covered in parchment, all of which are covered in rubbings and/or drawings.  And standing over these large sheets is the Valenar and several of his underlings, talking incessantly about what is or isn't written down here.

Without even turning to you, Lorren somehow senses your arrival and says "You have returned.  That is good.  We have much to discuss."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Donovan said:
			
		

> "Thank you much, Brother.  We shall return soon to properly pay respects to the Elder, but first we have another duty to discharge. Walk with the Flame."



Brother Anvil bows once more to the priest, then bows deeply to Khalia, before turning and exiting the room.

Having discovered all that you possibly might here at the temple, the next stop is obviously the Draggspell headquarters (which Rogan wisely gave the directions to to all of you).  Donovan and Khalia exit the same side door of the temple, and as you glance to your left you see the line has not gotten shorter and in fact might be even longer than it was when you arrived.  Stepping out into the sunlight, the pair is about to turn and start walking north when the voice of Jango is heard.  When you look, you see Jango and Jina hustling forward to meet you, having finished up their own duties already.

The four of you now back together, you begin your walk through Newthrone heading towards Galifar Way.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2008)

"Have you found Zendarrill Lorren? Because we have new information about Donovan's state... he is no longuer alone. Jina too. But she has a true mark of Shadow. We will need to speak about that to Lorren." tells Jango, following the two priest with his sister.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 18, 2008)

"I thought that might be the case." Khalia said. Her hair was pulled forward a bit, in a slightly different style than she normally wore. "I'll explain why once we are out of the city. It seems Zendarrill  has returned to the Guardians headquarters, or at any rate, he is not here."

When they are safely alone, she explains. "I was marked as well. While Donavan might have been chance, two of us made that extraordinarily likely and a thrid nearly impossible. Especially since as far as I know no one in my family tree has ever borne a dragonmark of any kind -- and the ir'Indaris have excellent records for this sort thing."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2008)

"And I don't rmember any case of two related person having different kind of mark. Jina with a True one with my past, unlikely. What about Aern, did it happen to him too? I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Rogan would have the same faith then you three now." tells Jango.

"It's too soon, but up to now, I was spared by this strange event. It must be related to my past."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Ari ignored the magical implemented---magic was a tool to him, but not something he studied. It was as innate as his original mark. But when he finally saw Lorren, a weight seemed lifted. Perhaps now they would get answers.

"We... need to talk. Preferably alone so we can report. There have been some developments we were hoping you could shed some light on."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ari said:
			
		

> "We... need to talk. Preferably alone so we can report. There have been some developments we were hoping you could shed some light on."



Zendarrill nods at the hexblade's words, then looks past the two of you.  "Are the others with you?  Did you suffer any casualties in your pursuits?"  When he is assured that everyone survived but that they had split up to try and find him, Lorren nods in understanding.  "Allow me to contact them and when they arrive here we can sit down and talk.  Please feel free to walk about the house, get yourself something to eat, clean yourselves if you'd like, while we wait for the others to join us."  Lorren closes his eyes, and begins muttering and motioning a small incantation, while Ari and Rogan are free to move about.

Jango, Jina, Khalia and Horatio are still talking out in the street when suddenly each of them hears the same voice from within their heads.  "I am at the Guardian compound with Osten and ir'Tharvar.  Come here now so that we may talk."  When the voice stops, each of you comment that you heard Sur'Kil speaking to you telepathically, and all agree you should move on to the Guardian compound quickly.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2008)

Ari nods, and takes his leave. He takes some time to wash in private, looking to make sure his burn are healed from previously, and making sure nothing has changed elsewhere. He was already marked, true... but with all the rest going on, it was best to be sure. 

When finished, Ari makes sure his gloves are back in place before venturing out. Even in this place, caution was his watchword.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 18, 2008)

"Well, let's not waste time. We will be able to talk about that with the others." tells Jango, who leads the group towards teh Guardian Compound.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 19, 2008)

Wishing the others were here now so he could get answers to the many questions he wants to ask, Rogan takes his leave and tries to patiently wait for the others while he washes up. Once finished, he takes a seat near the main door and waits; his leg bouncing in anticipation for the others.


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Well, let's not waste time. We will be able to talk about that with the others." tells Jango, who leads the group towards teh Guardian Compound.




Donovan nods, setting out for the Daggerspell headquarters. "I'll feel better once we're all together again, that's for sure. Let's go."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 20, 2008)

All told, it takes a half an hour for the others to arrive at the Guardian compound, and then for them to get themselves cleaned up and made presentable.  The group finally convenes at the large table in the building's dining hall, with Zendarrill standing at the head.  All six of you (Aern remained at the Temple) sit in chairs and dine on some snacks that have been brought in.  The Valenar looks at each of you, and it doesn't take a genius to notice that he notices something about each of you.  His eyes fix on each member of the group, most specifically on the areas of your body that have your marks, even if they are covered by clothes or hair.

He waves his hand and the door to the dining hall closes on its own, then he leans forward and places both hands on the head of the table, leaning forward to talk with you all.

"So it seems from your sending stone message that there was no Eye to speak of, but that you did find a magical slab and two artifacts of some type?  I guess you all had a very interesting time of it.  Please enlighten me with what happened."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2008)

Jango takes out the two artefact they have found in the slab room. He starts to describe the room as best as he can remembers, and what they needed to do to reach it, including that starnge lever that he wasn't able to see. "That's all we have found there. The slab had a place to place an orb-like item, but it was gone, and one of the niche was empty too. Someone seems to have come before us, but we were not able to find any clue about who they were."

Then Jango starts to speak about there meeting on the road. "So all we have about the one who hired those goons are a name: Dura ir'Matellan. We also know they have used the service of house Sivis, but I doubt they will reveal infomration about there customers."

"But with all that, another phenomena has happen. Donovan has manifested an aberant dragonmark while we were questionning the chef of the goons. It appeared before our eyes. Later, when I was alone with Jina, she manifested too a mark, but it seems to be a mark of Shadow. I'm not the most knowledgeable about teh marks, but she has a true mark and I had an aberant mark, which make no sense. Khalia too has a mark. And Donovan was unlikely too to manifest one. One manifestation is suprising, two is disturbing and I doubt it was a coincidence. Three... it must be related to the Eye.

Rogan, did you had an itch today?"


----------



## drothgery (Feb 20, 2008)

OOC: Jango knows Khalia has been marked; she told him (and Jina) on the way here.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

Ari looks to Rogan. "Rogan now exhibits the Orien mark. I-... I've noticed nothing new." The last is made with a pointed look at Jango. "That tears it. Something has gone and affected us all. What in Khyber is going on?"

OOC: I assume Ari did not notice anything in his personal inspection.


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

"Two true marks and two aberrants, all in the same day?" Donovan's floored. "My mark burned as it set in, but Khalia didn't seem to feel hers. Another priest noticed the tip of it, though we're lucky he thought it was a bruise. Jango already lost his mark, but you might want to give youself a once over, Ari, just to be sure."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2008)

drothgery said:
			
		

> OOC: Jango knows Khalia has been marked; she told him (and Jina) on the way here.




OOC: Forgot about it. I've edited my message.

Jango listen to Ari. "I haven't manifested a new mark yet, or get my old one, but that might be related to my new link with Sur'Kil..." He turns his attention toward the silver dragon. "Do you know anything that could explain such things. Aern doesn't seems to have manifested one. Did Skargash have manifested one? If he has, it would be related to the fight where I lost my mark. Losing a mark, gaining four in a day, we are walking phenomena."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 20, 2008)

As Jango begins describing the trials the group went through to try and find the Eye, Sur'Kil nods with interest.  Nothing seems to surprise the disguised dragon, not even the mention of the door Jango couldn't see (presumably because he just experienced the same thing).  When the elf mentions that one of the relics was missing and that the circular depression on the slab was empty, he sighs heavily... as though this was something he was hoping to avoid, but is not surprised is true.

"It sounds as though whomever it was that got into the chamber first was only able to grab one of the artifacts and the Dragon's Eye before they were driven away.  Most likely a guardian of the chamber was there to protect the Eye, and when it was grabbed the guardian might have shortened the thieve's time in the chamber."

When Jango presents the remaining two relics, Sur'Kil reaches for them and inspects them, smiling happily at what he sees.  "Very nice pieces.  Look to be quite powerful, more powerful than I was expecting.  The two shards embedded within the items have dragonmark patterns within them, see?"  He shows you the dark blue swirls within the crystals that might very well be dragonmarks.  "I had said in my correspondance I'd pay you one thousand gold for each of them... but if these are as powerful as I believe, I'll raise it to 1500 each.  That will be 500 gold for each of you."

With that pleasant business out of the way... Jango and the rest begin speaking on the other major happening... the manifestation of four dragonmarks on previously unmarked people.  When this is brought up, _this_ is what finally shocks the dragon into silence.



			
				Jango said:
			
		

> "I'm not the most knowledgeable about the marks, but she has a true mark and I had an aberant mark, which make no sense.  Khalia too has a mark. And Donovan was unlikely too to manifest one."





			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "Rogan now exhibits the Orien mark."





			
				Donovan said:
			
		

> "Two true marks and two aberrants, all in the same day?"



Sur'Kil immediately asks to see each of these four new marks that have appeared and one by one each of them are shown.  The dragon takes a long time to think about things as the conversation continues on about what happened, and finally he speaks.

"I do seem to recall in times past another incident of spontaneous dragonmark manifestation... however I'll need to do a bit more research on it to fully understand what had occured.  As far as why two marks are True and two aren't... I would theorize that two of you must have some True blood within you somewhere up your ascendant line.  This is obviously true in Jina's case... as Jango is proof of that.  One does not ordinarily manifest an aberrant mark unless there are one or more types of True blood within the line that have gotten corrupted at some point.

The Silversun family must have a Philaran or Thurani family tie somewhere, which gave Jango his aberrant mark, and... due to what must be a large exposure to some sort of draconic magic... purified Jina's blood to produce the True mark of Shadow.  I would imagine that had Jango still have had his mark, it might very well have changed to a True one.  But his connection and disassociation with the Khyber fiend stripped that out of him, and it was my own magic that replaced it.  But this exposure to dragon magic I would think would have done something additional to you, Jango... assuming you were also exposed.  Maybe that is still to come or perhaps you weren't?"

He glances over at Rogan, Khalia, and Donovan.  "This same thing applies to the three of you.  Rogan, you have royal blood within you... assuming of course ir'Tharvar is your real family name... and somewhere in your distant past a family member must have had a dalliance with an Orien.  Khalia and Horatio... both of you must not have had any House family blood within your lines, which is why the draconic magic you were exposed to could only produce an aberrant mark.

The big question though... is when and where this exposure might have occured, and how many of you were there?"

Sur'Kil then glances at Ari... but says nothing.


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> "This same thing applies to the three of you.  Rogan, you have royal blood within you... assuming of course ir'Tharvar is your real family name... and somewhere in your distant past a family member must have had a dalliance with an Orien.  Khalia and Horatio... both of you must not have had any House family blood within your lines, which is why the draconic magic you were exposed to could only produce an aberrant mark.
> 
> The big question though... is when and where this exposure might have occured, and how many of you were there?"
> 
> Sur'Kil then glances at Ari... but says nothing.




Donovan frowns. "We were all there at the battle to subdue the Khyber fiend," Donovan tries. Then he looks up. "And there was the crystal. On our path to the tomb, there was a large crystal, a lot like a shard, that charged up and shot out lightning. None of us marked were hit by it, but we were all close when it struck. And, of course, whatever was in that tomb we didn't open..."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

DEFCON 1 said:
			
		

> Sur'Kil then glances at Ari... but says nothing.



Ari clenches his teeth a moment, but the decision was one that was made long ago. There would be no hiding it now.

He looked to the others while pulling at the heavy glove off his left hand. "I was not affected as far as I can tell for a simple reason. Have you ever wondered the source of a hexer's power? It isn't taught. Its innate. And most everyone learned I've spoken to about it associates it with Khyber. Well, She's certainly touched me."

The hexer loosens the final finger, and then pulls of the sinister glove. And that is when it is revealed. All blues and red, a scar that is not a tattoo, a matrix of swirls and blisters. But unlike the aberrant marks recently exhibited, Ari's mark is more---larger and more intense. To Jango, the only other to see the mark, it is a surprise: Where once it covered both sides of his hands, now its complex whorls cover his fingers as well, more livid than it ever was. To Khalia and Donovan, its almost as if it thrums.

"I have always been marked, and learned long ago the lesson to master it. I control it as I would my blade or my magics. It is the lesson of power I spoke of earlier. This... growth is recent, since the chamber in the jungle. Not the tomb below the temple. So our new marks... I cannot help but believe its from the temple somehow."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2008)

"The event that marked all of you is not from the battle against the Daelkyr, or others then you would have been marked, some of the Flames, and Khalia and Donovan would most likely been questionned about any possible mark.

It must be from our expedition to the temple. And the only magic that seems strong enough to do so, it is the slab itself."

Jango stare a moment at Ari's mark. Itd idn't surprised him at first, he had expected something like that, but when he told it was coming from the room in the jungle and not under the temple, he starts to thinks deeply.

"Why not both...  The magic of the room under the jungle seems strong enough to alter your mark, and the magic of the slab was strong too. One might not be enough, but teh combinaison of the two might do the work. But unless we meet someone who has been only at the slab room and not in the room under the jungle, we might never be sure."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 20, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Why not both...  The magic of the room under the jungle seems strong enough to alter your mark, and the magic of the slab was strong too. One might not be enough, but teh combinaison of the two might do the work. But unless we meet someone who has been only at the slab room and not in the room under the jungle, we might never be sure."



Ari shakes his head. "Rogan did not go beneath the jungle as far as I know. Its influence on him would be little. And my mark's transformation was complete at the jungle tomb---Sur'Kil witnessed it himself. It must have been the temple. Aern was in the jungle but did not follow us down... and he made no mention of something odd on his person. He saw Donovan's mark, I he was with Khalia as well. The temple's tomb is the only commonality."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 20, 2008)

"Rogan haven't been down... ok, I thought everyone was there. Let's say my memory of teh event are not very clear. In that case, only the tomb under the temple is the common place. And even if Aern would have been with us, i wouldn't have expected him to manifest a mark. Changelling aren't a dragonmarked race."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 21, 2008)

Rogan has remained silent during most this time, still trying to collect his thoughts. How dare Sur'Kil question if ir'Tharvar was his true family name? It was the only name he has known. But it would not be a surprise if one of his ancestors had some form of dalliance with an Orien, and might explain why the Mark of Passage.

When Ari reveals his mark, Rogan is shocked. The Guardian expected something to be hidden under that glove, possibly a scar he was ashamed of or a tattoo associated with a group, but certainly not to the extent of the mark he has revealed.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Rogan haven't been down... ok, I thought everyone was there. Let's say my memory of teh event are not very clear. In that case, only the tomb under the temple is the common place. And even if Aern would have been with us, i wouldn't have expected him to manifest a mark. Changelling aren't a dragonmarked race."



"Ari is indeed correct, I did not go down beneath the jungle." As Rogan talks he is obviously making a concious effort to keep his hand from rubbing his leg where the mark has formed. 

"Dragonmarked race or not, who is to say it wouldn't have had an effect on him. It is obvious some form of magic has taken place and my experience with magic is probably the smallest among us, but I do know well enough that magic has been known to make situations very confusing."  Though it is obvious he is referring to the sudden appearance of the marks, it does seem that the rogue is naturally confused with the art of magic.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2008)

Mista Collins said:
			
		

> "Dragonmarked race or not, who is to say it wouldn't have had an effect on him. It is obvious some form of magic has taken place and my experience with magic is probably the smallest among us, but I do know well enough that magic has been known to make situations very confusing."




"More importantly," Khalia said. "Things seem to be happening that by my prior experience and everything I have been taught I would have said are impossible. I should like to consult my father, but I doubt we will have time to go to Flamekeep soon."


----------



## Velmont (Feb 21, 2008)

"Sur'Kil just said that the mark you manifested is because you have in your lineage, even if it is pretty far, a dragonmarked blood. It seems it transform what could be a trace into something pure and straong enough to manifest itself."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 21, 2008)

"Belief is not fact, Jango. There are some in Flamekeep who would argue otherwise, but not in the Archivists order." Khalia said. "Unless I miss my guess, our draconic friend was as shocked by these developments as we were."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 21, 2008)

Ari shakes his head, putting back on his glove. "Regardless, it looks like someone will have to do a little research. Sur'Kil, can any of us help with that? The rest of us can look into this Emerald Claw connection."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 25, 2008)

Ari said:
			
		

> "Regardless, it looks like someone will have to do a little research. Sur'Kil, can any of us help with that?



The Valenar considers this but says nothing one way or the other.  "The spontaneous appearance of dragonmarks is not something that would be lost to time... it would be an event and story that would be recorded and passed down... so improbable is it.  Research will definitely need to occur." 

He begins pacing back and forth at the head of the table, extrapolating ideas as they come to him.  "As far as how or when this occured... it would not have been anything at the ruins we were at, as everything you would have contacted had been plainly examined by myself.  Now that we know that Mister Osten already was marked and that Jango has his own special version of it... the constellation markings are not dragonmarks in the strictest sense, as they are not part of the Prophecy, but are indeed fueled by the same magic... all of you who were in the chamber where the Eye should have been are all now marked in some way.  If the magic of this slab... this altar for the Dragon's Eye... is as powerful with transmutative magic as Jango mentioned it to be... my best guess would be that it is the power source of  your manifestations.  And if the Eye and one of the relics are gone from that chamber... then there should be stories or fables of a similar spontaneous manifestation for whomever it was that took them.  If we find that fable, we might find in which direction our missing Eye went."



			
				Ari said:
			
		

> "The rest of us can look into this Emerald Claw connection."



At the mention of the Emerald Claw, his face drops in anger.  "This is what is more troubling to me.  When I received your notification on the sending stone... I spoke to no one other than my brethern in The Chamber.  How word of this somehow ended up in Claw hands is a leak of too great of magnitude.  I fear that our attempts at acquiring the Dragon's Eye quietly are no longer possible, and that you will be followed every step of the way.  You'll need to keep one eye over your shoulder as you continue.

Unfortunately, I do not know what would be more prudent... attempting a proactive search of this contact you were given... or waiting for them to come back looking for you once you get back out on the search.  Tell you what... give me a day or two to see what my research brings.  If this incident is as improbable but as noteworthy as I think it to be... I should find what I want very quickly and thus get you a new course of direction for your search much faster than you could go to Adderport and back.  But after two days if I'm unable to find anything... those of you who could lend assistance in the research could begin that, while the rest of you who wanted to could track down this ir'Marellan woman.  Hopefully it will not take that long... but who really knows at this point.  Agreed?"


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2008)

"Two days. I think we can wait. We have a few things to do anyway. I suggest we prepare ourselves for what is coming forth. Wathever we do, we will have to find back the people who took the eye, which mean we will meet some dragonmarked people. Neutralizaing there mark might be a good thing to do."

Jango remmeber the power he had been given by the Daelkyr, his power to hide his mark and ward himself toward the other dragonmarked. He wish the ones who has taken the Eye hasn't devellop this power, or they will have difficulty to track them.


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Two days. I think we can wait. We have a few things to do anyway. I suggest we prepare ourselves for what is coming forth. Wathever we do, we will have to find back the people who took the eye, which mean we will meet some dragonmarked people. Neutralizaing there mark might be a good thing to do."




Donovan nods. "If we manifested like this just from what was left in that room, you have to wonder what more might be popping up on those carrying the eye," he says with some concern. "Two days seems reasonable, though. We still have to pay our respects to the Elder, and we'd want to provision for the trip in any case."


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 26, 2008)

"Two days is good." Rogan says as it seems the others agree. "I myself do not have much business in town and wouldn't, but I could do a little research into this ir'Marellan woman. They may be word on the streets or in the bars. If she is or ever has been in this city, I might be able to catch word."


----------



## drothgery (Feb 26, 2008)

"I should think that my talents are perhaps best used aiding Sur'kil's research for now, though if the circles this ir'Marellan travels in are those of the high nobility, I may be able to open some doors." Khalia says.

"I would make one suggestion, though. Especially if there is no further hope of holding this adventure closely, my father could be a great deal of help."


----------



## stonegod (Feb 26, 2008)

Ari shrugs, and leans back. "I can always kill time. Shopping, entertainment. There was a tourney of some sort last time; maybe its restarted."

OOC: Do we have a gp split from the loot somewhere? Ari's no good a research.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 26, 2008)

OOC: See below


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Sur'Kil smiles as the group comes to an agreement.  "Very good.  I'll get started right away.  Come back here in 48 hours and I'll have answers, either good or bad.  I'll also have some of our men and women start in on these..." he motions to the two relics.  "If they are what I think they are, I'll have the 500 for each of you later on today."

With that, he bids the group good health and sees to it that you are taken care of as you each prepare to leave.

**********

Word comes back later on that indeed, the two relics are of high power and important antiquity, and thus the 3000 agreed upon price is paid out.  Couple this with the 1500 gold that Jango negotiated for the selling of the other items, the gold taken from the dragon hoard, plus the three weeks of payment and expenses you were each owed for the job... each of the six of you take home 2000 gold apiece, plus remain on Sur'Kil's retainer for further service.

With that... everyone has two days to do whatever they feel they need to do before coming back.  The group hears through the grapevine that Aern has left town... or maybe is still in town just under another guise.  You've never really gotten a full idea of what exactly he was here for, but it doesn't matter in any case.  Jina also tells Jango that now that she knows her brother is all right, she feels like she needs to let your parents know that everything is okay.  She bids the group farewell and returns home to Seawell.

The rest of you are free to go about whatever business you feel like attending to.


----------



## stonegod (Feb 27, 2008)

The hexer spends the next few days away from the others, working out his aggression. He's been restive since his first meeting with the dragon, and the growth of his mark has him a bit of balance even if he thinks he controls it. Its only when he's doing something does the weight put on him disappear. 

Ari went to the Deneith stronghold first, looking for any signs of local competitions or such. He wasn't looking for work, of course, just time to kill. He stayed far from the Flamist's Church, especially considering how we felt about the dead Elder. Barring that, the hexer wanders the city, a growing sense of restlessness gnawing at him.

OOC: Ari will get some potions of cure moderate, and save the rest as bank notes.


----------



## drothgery (Feb 28, 2008)

Khalia returned briefly to Newthorne to pay her respects to the Elder. They had never seen eye to eye, but a Church Elder _was_ a Church Elder. There were forms to follow. If she had been a bit perfuntory in fufilling her obligations, well, she had hardly known the man.

She did not stay in town long; she purchased a hat and a small stash of cosmetics, then used both of her purchases to help conceal her mark for the time being. And then she returned to aid the dragon. Sur'kil's associates had their skills, but they were not trained by her father and the Flame's Archivists Order. They could do many things better than she could, but research was not one of them.


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan, too, pays his respects to the elder. He finds himself saddened by the madness which took what was surely once a strong man of faith. After making some purchases to prepare himself physically for the journey ahead, Donovan throws himself into his work, reconnecting as much as he can with his old neighborhood, checking in on his charges, and strengthening his soul by reminding himself why it is he fights for the Flame. 

[sblock=OOC]Pending approval, he'll buy a Cloak of Resistance +1 and a flask of Silversheen with his earnings.[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 28, 2008)

Jango will pass the first day with his sister before she leaves and will also buy a Mithral Buckler. The next days, he will give help to Sur'Kil in his research.


----------



## Mista Collins (Feb 29, 2008)

Glad to be back in the city, Rogan spends the days on the streets trying to find what information he can on all matters of topics. He will try and focus some of his efforts on the ir'Marellan woman. other than whatever gold is needed to get the information he comes across, the Daggerspell Guardian decides to hang out to the rest for future spending.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 5, 2008)

For the entire group, the two days go by rather quickly.  It is amazing how fast time flies when you are in a bustling city.  With places to go and things to see and do, the hours rush by.  Fortunately, each of the group accomplishes the tasks they set out to do.

Brother Donovan purchases the cloak and the silversheen he wanted, and is able to reconnect with many of his parishioners.  The time is well spent and he feels reconnected with his soul.  (Gain Cloak of Resistance +1, a flask of silversheen, and the Cause Fear 1/day Least Aberrant Dragonmark feat)

Rogan begins casing the streets and bars, hoping to find information on Dura ir'Marellan.  For the most part he gets nothing, other than the name is from a noble family line in Karrnath.  The family is rumored to be extremely religious and self-righteous.  Other than that, he earns a nice chunk of change playing Three Dragon Ante back at the Guardian compound.  (Gain 50 gp and the Dimension Leap 1/day Least Orien Dragonmark)

Jango and Jina spend a day together preparing the girl for her travel back to Seawell.  When she leaves, Jango sets out and buys a new shield, and as the day progresses, he notices that his constellation mark is in fact slightly different than it was before... the design has grown ever-so-slightly in size.  Perhaps he in fact was affected by the altar like everyone else after all? (Gain Mithril Buckler and 1 extra Prophetic Favor per day)

Ari finds that there are no tourneys going on in town at the moment, however there are daily workouts and duels at the Deneith guildhall to participate in.  He is able to work up a very good sweat both days, and it is on the second day that he also notices an ever-so-subtle additional change to his mark.  Apparently he was affected by the altar too, but nowhere near to the same degree the others were... probably because he already had been marked, and had gone through a much more severe change as a Child of Khyber.  (Gain 2 Potions of Cure Moderate Wounds and 1 additional use of Least Aberrant Dragonmark per day)

Khalia goes through all the formalities necessary at the Flame temple for the Elder, then goes on a bit of a shopping spree.  Following that, she returns to the Guardian compound to assist Sur'Kil with his research, and her contacts with her father back home open up some avenues that make Sur'Kil's discoveries more enlightening.  Without her help, he might not have discovered what he does.  (Gain a new hat and cosmetics, and gain the Shield 1/day Least Aberrant Dragonmark)

**********

At the end of the two days, everyone returns to the compound.  In the same meeting room as before, the party sits with the Valenar elf and a few others of the order to discuss what it is they all found.  Sur'Kil stands at the head of the table and looks out over the rest of you.

"In the course of my research... so gratefully assisted by Miss ir'Indari... I have uncovered what I was looking for.  I unearthed a tale about a group of explorers of the Q'Barran peninsula.  Five of the members of this group were said to have all simultaneously developed the so-called aberrant dragonmarks in the course of an expedition.  Such an event would be rare enough, but one true dragonmarked among their number claimed to see her mark change in shape at about the same time."

Ari and Jango mention during the meeting that their current marks have indeed gone through a similar change like the woman experienced... and thus all the members of the group who had been down below in the chamber of the Altar of the Dragon's Eye have experienced its draconic transformative magic.

"I have determined that this group of explorers were led by one named Jheamast, a Sarlonan.  No direct account hints at Jheamast or his band having visited the Temple of Kha'shazul, but the congruence of his party's manifesting the same strange marks that you have manifested seems clear."

"Jheamast was said to have sought a weapon for use against some foe in his homeland of Sarlona.  It is my belief that he must have claimed the missing relic and/or the Dragon's Eye from the Temple of Kha'shazul prior to your arrival.  More than a thousand years prior, to be precise.  If you are amenable, I would like to procure your services for another few weeks.  I will increase your wages, providing you with an additional 500 gold pieces each."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 5, 2008)

OOC: I think you meant Least Dragonmark, and not lesser.

"Sarlona? Isn't it the old continent of the human, now ruled by some psychic rulers? All I have heard it is there border is closed, but I am not very familiar with that continent." asks Jango.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 5, 2008)

Ari arches an eyebrow. "Just because he was from Sarlona does not mean he returned there." He turns to the studious ones. "Do we know where the group left after? If they stayed together even? I'm fine staying on, though we'll have to be careful about this Emerald Claw business as well."


----------



## drothgery (Mar 6, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> OOC: I think you meant Least Dragonmark, and not lesser.
> 
> "Sarlona? Isn't it the old continent of the human, now ruled by some psychic rulers? All I have heard it is there border is closed, but I am not very familiar with that continent." asks Jango.




OOC: Even the 'psychic' part about the Inspired is not common knowledge, I think. Especially since psionics are rare in Khorvaire, especially outside of the Kalashtar community.

"More than that, there was almost no contact between Sarlona and Khorvaire between the establishment of the last colonies that would grow into the human nations of Khorvaire over two thousand years ago and fairly recent times." Khalia says.

"I wonder if it is significant that this must have happened just before Galifar I conquered most of Khorvaire, or shortly after." She thought out loud.


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

"Whether it is Khorvaire, Sarlona, Xen'drik, or anywhere else; I agree to stay on and provide my services." Rogan says as he paces the room a bit. The rogue has hardly stopped since returning from the jungle. It could be the bustle of a large city that has him excited, but his companions will probably know it is do to the week's events."This new information might help us better understand what has happened to us. Where do we find this Jheamast and the rest of his group? Any leads?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Sur'Kil smiles when the four adventurers all pledge to continue the work that he's put forth, and he glances over at Brother Donovan for a quick confirmation from him as well.

He continues on with what he knows.  "The full truth of what happened to Jheamast and his party is long since lost, but I have heard one rumor that I must share wiht you.  Jheamast is said to have died in the Lhazaar Principalities some years after his time in Q'Barra, but the Sarlonan's companions who manifested these new and changed marks were all dead within a year of their entering Kha'shazul."

He leans forward and raises his eyebrows.  "It is said that at least one was apparently consumed from within by the power of the mark she bore.  Dark legends surround many who carry the so-called aberrant marks... and these tales of Jheamast's party could be no less fanciful.  I myself believe that most of these stories to be superstition and speculation... especially in this day and age.  However, if the legends surrounding this specific party are true, discovering why Jheamast lived while his compatriots didn't might be your only chance of survival.  This altar's power seems to be more powerful than anything else I've seen or heard about."

A knock is then heard at the door, and it opens quickly.  Jakk Corren strides in, nods hello to the party members around the table, and then addresses his leader.  "Charter's in, sir.  The _Swiftwind_ will be leaving port tomorrow and cruising straight to Lhazaar."

"Good.  Very good," the elf replies.  He looks back at the party.  "I have chartered a galleon to take you all to the Principalities.  Seeking clues of Jheamast's activities in the isles will no doubt take some time.  This galleon remains charters for your use, and I will leave a supply of sending stones by which you can keep me appraised of your progress.  I cannot accompany you, for Zendarrill Lorren must get back on the road.  I have postponed my training circles around the southeast for far too long."

"Is there anything you might need before you leave?"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 6, 2008)

Ari did not take well the news that the Temple may have started to kill the others, though he felt his long association with his own mark would keep him safe. But he kept quiet. Instead, he asked simply, "Where to start? The Principalities are a large area, and not exactly well civilized."


----------



## jkason (Mar 6, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*

Donovan nods when the elf looks to him for his consent. The others, he figures, have said what needs saying. 

At the revelation, though, that his new mark might one day soon consume him, the cleric's eyes widen slightly, and he looks to see how the others have reacted. He'd just begun seeing this mark as a random blessing; now it might turn out to be a curse.

"I think I'm more or less ready," he says, steering wide of talking about the implications of the group's continued mortality. "Though if we're taking a boat, I may want to ask the Flame for some different blessings..."

[sblock=OOC]I adjusted spells prepped in an attempt to have stuff more useful for marine encounters:

orisons (5, DC 13): Detect Poison, Mending, Create Water, Guidance x2
1st level(4+1, DC 14): Divine Favor, Obscuring Mist, Entropic Shield, Remove Fear, Sanctuary(D)
2nd level (3+1, DC 15): Blessed Aim, Make Whole, Spiritual Weapon, Magic Circle against Evil(D)
3rd level (2+1, DC 16): Water Breathing, Wind Wall, Searing Light(D)[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (Mar 6, 2008)

"I need nothing," Rogan says. "I am all set to head out."

The rogues mortality was never a serious thought. He lived his life how he pleased and at times on the dangerous side, but he had control of most of that. This dragonmark on the other hand worried him even more now because it was something he couldn't control. he might not be able to prevent it from consuming him, but he will not sit by and just let it happen. Following this Jheamast lead might be the only way to stop it, or reverse its effects completely.

"Ari brings up a valid point. Is there any word or writings of where Jheamast was last seen in the Principalities? Or shall we just go to a port and start searching the haystack?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sur'Kil raises his hand to his face and rubs his chin, as he thinks for a moment.  "Jheamast was reportedly buried with all his worldly possessions on the haunted isle of Trebaz Sinara, in the northern principalities.  The exact location of the tomb remains a mystery, but it is said that an explorer named Eliam ir'Veldras found it not two years back.  What became of him, none can say.  However, his father, Yellin ir'Veldras, is a wealthy textiles merchant in the capitol of Regalport.  Perhaps his father might know something about Eliam's whereabouts or his journey to the isle?"


----------



## stonegod (Mar 7, 2008)

Ari nods, then looks at the others. "Looks we'll be shipbound. Unless someone wants to do some digging on the island, Jheamast, or ir'Veldras, I suggest we leave first light. If you need any provisions, I suggest getting them now as well."

Ari stands, stretching, and prepares for the journey.


----------



## drothgery (Mar 7, 2008)

"My inclination is to stay among books when I can, as you well know." Khalia said. "But I think we have all we will learn here."


----------



## Velmont (Mar 8, 2008)

Jango nods. "Going after the man who has seen the man who has seen the bear... I think we will not get bored on that trip." tells Jango.


----------



## jkason (Mar 8, 2008)

*Brother Donovan, warpriestly human cleric*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Jango nods. "Going after the man who has seen the man who has seen the bear... I think we will not get bored on that trip." tells Jango.




Donovan nods. "This is what we get chasing after legends, I suppose," he says dryly. He stands. "All right then, I think we have some packing to do."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Valenar nods to the group, and then sets about getting things prepared on his end for their journey.  He hands each of you a bank note for an additional 500 gold to cover your first week of pay, and supplies you a stack of six sending stones for future communication.

The _Swiftwind_ is in dock down at the water and will leave in the morn as soon as the five of you are ready and prepared.  He also mentions that a few other of his Guardians will be travelling with you on the ship in order to check in with another Daggerspell chapter in Regalport, as well as lend assistance as needed if things get too hairy.

And with that, the five of you leave the compound and do whatever you need to before getting some sleep and then arriving at the dock the next morning.

(OOC:  If there is anything further you need to do/buy before leaving, please let me know.  Please bear in mind that none of the so-called cities in the Principalities are of any appreciable size, and thus purchasing any high-quality items will be extremely difficult, if not impossible.)


----------

